# What kind of extension cords do LV owners use?



## fabuleux

Hey guys! 
Here is finally a space for all of us who are both bags AND extension cords lovers to discuss our double passion. So here is my 2002 extension cord in egg shell color. It's quite a beauty.


----------



## SapphireGem

Oh boy! You have no idea how long I've been waiting for this thread!


----------



## fabuleux

SapphireGem said:


> Oh boy! You have no idea how long I've been waiting for this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319301



That is gorgeous! Did you get it new or pre-loved?


----------



## KpopKyle

What a wonderful new thread!!! I can't tell you how much I love my belkin extension cord! It has 12 plugs and - just like my Speedy B - it gives me sooo many options! lmao  




Thanks for this fabuleux!


----------



## Jenergyup

[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji13]


----------



## Markxmikesmom

I'm so jealous!! I don't have a extension cord. But I hope to one day!


----------



## Meeka41

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## summergirl1

Mine is so very luxurious. I do wish I had a photo of my extra special extension cord to share but you'll just have to imagine through my description. It's so beautiful. A pale creamy white. Two 3 prong plug in's, one on either side. My favorite!![emoji23]
That said I did have fun participating in the new car thread after getting a new one after 11 years. [emoji6]


----------



## cyuen

Here is my extension cord in action....it even fit in my neverfull...lol [emoji7]


----------



## summergirl1

Markxmikesmom said:


> I'm so jealous!! I don't have a extension cord. But I hope to one day!




I so hope you are able to get one someday, they really are amazing! Lol!


----------



## lincer




----------



## fabuleux

cyuen said:


> View attachment 3319314
> 
> 
> Here is my extension cord in action....it even fit in my neverfull...lol [emoji7]



WOW that's so elegant with your NF.


----------



## fabuleux

KpopKyle said:


> What a wonderful new thread!!! I can't tell you how much I love my belkin extension cord! It has 12 plugs and - just like my Speedy B - it gives me sooo many options! lmao
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319310
> 
> Thanks for this fabuleux!



That is the most beautiful extension cord I have ever seen. Is it an import?


----------



## SapphireGem

fabuleux said:


> That is gorgeous! Did you get it new or pre-loved?


OMG!!!  I laughed so hard when I read your reply!!!:lolots:
It was definitely preloved.


----------



## Meeka41

Forgot I was in with my vintage extension cord (brown )that doubles as a bag charm


----------



## slang

Great thread!

Do you guys notice a difference between the MIF vs MIU extension cords, because I really prefer a MIF one


----------



## fabuleux

Meeka41 said:


> that doubles as a bag charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319328



This trend is going to catch on quickly guuuurrl!


----------



## SpeedyJC

I have two; one preowned in excellent condition and the other new.


----------



## fabuleux

slang said:


> Great thread!
> 
> Do you guys notice a difference between the MIF vs MIU extension cords, because I really prefer a MIF one



Mine are all Made in China...


----------



## fabuleux

SpeedyJC said:


> I have two; one preowned in excellent condition and the other new.



Do you have a picture with your cords and LVs in action? That would be helpful for people who are in the market for either of these.


----------



## slang

Meeka41 said:


> Forgot I was in with my vintage extension cord (brown )that doubles as a bag charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319328



Love it! Hope you're ok with me stealing this look from you!


----------



## Meeka41

SpeedyJC said:


> I have two; one preowned in excellent condition and the other new.



Ooooh stunning I'm looking for a new one I love the shape[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## KpopKyle

fabuleux said:


> That is the most beautiful extension cord I have ever seen. Is it an import?




Unfortunately no - It's MIU....  lololol


----------



## Meeka41

slang said:


> Love it! Hope you're ok with me stealing this look from you!




No worries it's a 1999 model I hope they are still available


----------



## Divalish

Just look at the patina on this baby!


----------



## Meeka41

Divalish said:


> Just look at the patina on this baby!




Omg the patina is amaaaaaazing


----------



## fabuleux

Divalish said:


> Just look at the patina on this baby!



WOW. That's a nice one. They don't make them like this anymore. Nowadays the plastic is much thinner and it chips with use... That's why a lot of people go the preloved route.


----------



## MokeyLV

My extension cord has a weird stitch. Do you think it's normal??


----------



## Meeka41

Does anyone know when the next price increase will be ...or any good preloved sellers I'm looking for a new one&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;


----------



## NurseAnn

I'm glad you started this thread.  I bought a brand new extension cord 5 months ago and it only has 4 prongs.  At the time, it seemed to fit my lifestyle.  Now I'm seeing that I really should have gotten an 8 prong cord because I have sooooo many electronics. I can return it, right?


----------



## Divalish

NurseAnn said:


> I'm glad you started this thread.  I bought a brand new extension cord 5 months ago and it only has 4 prongs.  At the time, it seemed to fit my lifestyle.  Now I'm seeing that I really should have gotten an 8 prong cord because I have sooooo many electronics. I can return it, right?



Just as long as you have NOT used it, and it is in new, sellable condition


----------



## SpeedyJC

fabuleux said:


> Do you have a picture with your cords and LVs in action? That would be helpful for people who are in the market for either of these.



Why yes I actually do, I think they add a certain industrial flair to an otherwise luxurious accessory.

Now let me put all this away because my hubby will be home from store any minute and I have no idea how to explain this one.


----------



## summergirl1

Back at home, here's a pic. Isn't she a beaut? In action with Rose Ballerine Pallas.


----------



## APhiJill

Lol


----------



## NurseAnn

Divalish said:


> Just as long as you have NOT used it, and it is in new, sellable condition




I may have used it outside for Christmas lights and during a party (sooooo many electronics) but that's it.  It doesn't look used.  For the price I paid I should get a cord that makes me happy.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Meeka41 said:


> Does anyone know when the next price increase will be ...or any good preloved sellers I'm looking for a new one&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;



I get all my preloved cords from Extension's Closet and Extensionphile.



summergirl1 said:


> Back at home, here's a pic. Isn't she a beaut? In action with Rose Ballerine Pallas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319397



I love the long cord extensions but they seem harder to find, congrats!


----------



## Meeka41

SpeedyJC said:


> I get all my preloved cords from Extension's Closet and Extensionphile.




Lmao while rotf[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji30]


----------



## studentinneed

can't wait for the UK to get these products in. (but seriously, ours are nothing like yours and are so pathetic in comparison!)


----------



## fabuleux

SpeedyJC said:


> I get all my preloved cords from Extension's Closet and Extensionphile.



THIS is the winning post so far! I laughed so hard! :lolots:


----------



## frivofrugalista

Mine is a vintage Noma, the wind-up one and it's Made In Canada!!! (unheard of[emoji15]) Can it possibly a fake? [emoji23]


----------



## img

fabuleux said:


> Hey guys!
> Here is finally a space for all of us who are both bags AND extension cords lovers to discuss our double passion. So here is my 2002 extension cord in egg shell color. It's quite a beauty.
> 
> View attachment 3319286



Well MY extension cord can not only plug in three different plugs, but it can ALSO charge TWO devices at the same time!


----------



## Meeka41

img said:


> Well MY extension cord can not only plug in three different plugs, but it can ALSO charge TWO devices at the same time!



Oooooh that's nice I'm eyeing this baby for my next purchase then off I go to ban island [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji102][emoji102]


----------



## cocolv

I'm sitting back just enjoying my extension cord & wires (I hope you don't think I'm bragging)....I love the different colors. I'll be sipping on some wine, sitting back wondering..."How did I get so lucky....LV & a cord".

PS- my favorite was the old brown one as a bag charm. I laughed through this whole thread. Very good[emoji28][emoji38][emoji23]


----------



## aussiemel

Some of the posts here are hilarious!!! Fabuleux, you've outdone yourself this time :lolots::lolots:


----------



## Freak4Coach

What a great thread Fab!  Here's mine with my Alma MM. She's got 3 plug-ins and she's vintage! She belonged to my Grandmother. I love how well she goes with the DE.


----------



## Brucewayne13

Hahahaha!! I can't stop laughing! Thank you fab for starting the thread. I have to take my extension cord out from behind the tv - she has been getting no love!


----------



## Freak4Coach

SpeedyJC said:


> I get all my preloved cords from Extension's Closet and Extensionphile.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the long cord extensions but they seem harder to find, congrats!



You really trust them? I've shied away from pre-loved because I haven't found an authenticator or a pre-loved seller that I trust.


----------



## pennypie

I want to buy an extension cord pre loved on eBay, would someone be willing to authenticate for me?


----------



## frivofrugalista

SpeedyJC said:


> I get all my preloved cords from Extension's Closet and Extensionphile.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the long cord extensions but they seem harder to find, congrats!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] great one!


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

Lmao. Love this thread. I buy my extension cords new, but I wait for a great sale!


----------



## fabuleux

img said:


> Well MY extension cord can not only plug in three different plugs, but it can ALSO charge TWO devices at the same time!



Did you special order it as a "Mon Extension" ?


----------



## fabuleux

pennypie said:


> I want to buy an extension cord pre loved on eBay, would someone be willing to authenticate for me?



You have to post in the "Authentification" thread.


----------



## fabuleux

Freak4Coach said:


> What a great thread Fab!  Here's mine with my Alma MM. She's got 3 plug-ins and she's vintage! She belonged to my Grandmother. I love how well she goes with the DE.



It definitely looks great with DE canvas. Who needs a bag charm when you can get your hands on one of these beauties!


----------



## Freak4Coach

fabuleux said:


> It definitely looks great with DE canvas. Who needs a bag charm when you can get your hands on one of these beauties!



Thank you Fab! Exactly what I was thinking. I have considered removing the Clochette as I don't want to take away from the look of the cord. I neeeeed opinions. What does everyone else think???


----------



## vaz

Sorry I can't put  any pictures of my beauty on  she's been sent to China for repairs the sa said it could take 8 weeks , I'm hoping there's no extension to that !


----------



## Meeka41

vaz said:


> Sorry I can't put  any pictures of my beauty on  she's been sent to China for repairs the sa said it could take 8 weeks , I'm hoping there's no extension to that !




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji15]


----------



## Meeka41

Divalish said:


> Just look at the patina on this baby!




I forgot to ask is this the gm or the mm&#129300;&#129300;


----------



## 7777777

fabuleux said:


> Hey guys!
> Here is finally a space for all of us who are both bags AND extension cords lovers to discuss our double passion. So here is my 2002 extension cord in egg shell color. It's quite a beauty.
> 
> View attachment 3319286



Do you think they look NORMAL together? Lol!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## slang

Has anyone heard about a price increase?? 

I've got a couple on my wish list and hoping to get before the prices go up


----------



## slang

Freak4Coach said:


> What a great thread Fab!  Here's mine with my Alma MM. She's got 3 plug-ins and she's vintage! She belonged to my Grandmother. I love how well she goes with the DE.



Love it! It matches perfectly!!

Gosh I love vintage, they just don't make it like that any more


----------



## Nymeria1

SapphireGem said:


> Oh boy! You have no idea how long I've been waiting for this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319301



LOL!!  :lolots:


----------



## SpeedyJC

Does anyone know if there will be a limited edition extension release?


----------



## Freak4Coach

slang said:


> Love it! It matches perfectly!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I love vintage, they just don't make it like that any more




No they sure don't! I bought one to match my black Empreinte speedy 30 and it fell apart after only a few uses. It was only decorating my bag so it wasn't something I did. So I'm currently searching for another black extension cord. Can anyone recommend some good brands?


----------



## Purse Junky

Desperately need help! Heading out to shop and I just don't know what to get? 3 foot? 8 foot? 10 foot? Green? White? Black? I'll post some modeling shots when I get there.


----------



## Meeka41

SpeedyJC said:


> Does anyone know if there will be a limited edition extension release?






	

		
			
		

		
	
limited addition 2016[emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## cocolv

Freak4Coach said:


> No they sure don't! I bought one to match my black Empreinte speedy 30 and it fell apart after only a few uses. It was only decorating my bag so it wasn't something I did. So I'm currently searching for another black extension cord. Can anyone recommend some good brands?




I'm not one to share my special leads, but...."Cords Couture" is to die for. You won't be sorry and 'your welcome'
[emoji38]


----------



## 7777777

SpeedyJC said:


> Does anyone know if there will be a limited edition extension release?



Yes!! My salesperson who is also a store manager just confirmed this. The price in the lookbook is $$$ and as you know is subject to change.


----------



## Freak4Coach

cocolv said:


> I'm not one to share my special leads, but...."Cords Couture" is to die for. You won't be sorry and 'your welcome'
> [emoji38]




Thanks so much!!! Off to look....


----------



## meg_in_blue

My hot-stamped Belkin.


----------



## Loulouuk

Purse Junky said:


> Desperately need help! Heading out to shop and I just don't know what to get? 3 foot? 8 foot? 10 foot? Green? White? Black? I'll post some modeling shots when I get there.


I would go with the 8ft in black. It's so practical. But really you should go with what you love.


----------



## SpeedyJC

7777777 said:


> Yes!! My salesperson who is also a store manager just confirmed this. The price in the lookbook is $$$ and as you know is subject to change.



Thanks for the scoop. 



Meeka41 said:


> View attachment 3319481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limited addition 2016[emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]



That's amazing, perfect for summer.


----------



## Brendutch

I will join the club soon!


----------



## cocolv

meg_in_blue said:


> My hot-stamped Belkin.




Ohhhhhh&#129297;&#129297;&#129297; I'm putting this on my wish list. I'm in love with the font style. MAYBE I'll do a different color. I may have to think about it for about 3 weeks....


----------



## KCeboKing

Best. Thread. Ever. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## 7777777

meg_in_blue said:


> My hot-stamped Belkin.



Looks like the initial is not centered? If it bothers you I think you should ask for an exchange!!!! This is Not acceptable for the amout we pay!


----------



## Sibelle

I was so lucky to get the spring special edition cord with the red light detail.
It was sold out everywhere but my SA was able to locate one for me 







As a bonus it is Made in P.R.C


----------



## meg_in_blue

7777777 said:


> Looks like the initial is not centered? If it bothers you I think you should ask for an exchange!!!! This is Not acceptable for the amout we pay!



Ugh...I noticed that as soon as I got home...(sigh)...heading back to Best Buy right now.


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

Sibelle said:


> I was so lucky to get the spring special edition cord with the red light detail.
> It was sold out everywhere but my SA was able to locate one for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a bonus it is Made in P.R.C


Just beautiful!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## 7777777

meg_in_blue said:


> Ugh...I noticed that as soon as I got home...(sigh)...heading back to Best Buy right now.



So sorry this happened to you! Please let us know what they say.


----------



## LvoemyLV

Oh boy! I am so excited I might have to go pull some of these out of their dust(y) boxes tonight!!!


----------



## LemonDrop

Freak4Coach said:


> What a great thread Fab!  Here's mine with my Alma MM. She's got 3 plug-ins and she's vintage! She belonged to my Grandmother. I love how well she goes with the DE.



I  vintage.  She is beautiful.


----------



## LemonDrop

meg_in_blue said:


> My hot-stamped Belkin.



 she's beautiful. Will she fit in the new zipper pocket on the speedy? Does anyone know?


----------



## 7777777

Meeka41 said:


> View attachment 3319481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limited addition 2016[emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]



Do you know how limited this one is? Is it still going to be available in six months after the release date? What time are they putting it on website tomorrow, and what color should I get? Thanks so much!


----------



## LemonDrop

7777777 said:


> Do you know how limited this one is? Is it still going to be available in six months after the release date? What time are they putting it on website tomorrow, and what color should I get? Thanks so much!



It's really up to personal preference. But I find the green tipped one to be more summery. You have to be careful of color transfer especially if you carry it out with you in jeans.


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

Meeka41 said:


> View attachment 3319481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limited addition 2016[emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


This is TDF!!!!!!! Must get now!


----------



## Meeka41

7777777 said:


> Do you know how limited this one is? Is it still going to be available in six months after the release date? What time are they putting it on website tomorrow, and what color should I get? Thanks so much!




I think it's online for one week only and shocking pink would be great for you ...hope this helps[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## 7777777

LemonDrop said:


> It's really up to personal preference. But I find the green tipped one to be more summery. You have to be careful of color transfer especially if you carry it out with you in jeans.



Do you think the green one will stand the test of time? Thanks so much!


----------



## lizzieke

Mine has what appears to be cracks, or maybe dust, from incorrect storage, I bought it new from the store, is this normal?


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

fabuleux said:


> That is gorgeous! Did you get it new or pre-loved?



Lol


----------



## Freak4Coach

meg_in_blue said:


> Ugh...I noticed that as soon as I got home...(sigh)...heading back to Best Buy right now.



I'm so sorry this happened!  I hope they take care of you.  If not, I would complain to corporate!


----------



## Freak4Coach

LemonDrop said:


> I  vintage.  She is beautiful.



Thank you!!!


----------



## bearhead

MokeyLV said:


> My extension cord has a weird stitch. Do you think it's normal??


Lol forever!!!!!!


----------



## Nene20122012

Ong this thread made my day [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cocolv

lizzieke said:


> View attachment 3319570
> 
> Mine has what appears to be cracks, or maybe dust, from incorrect storage, I bought it new from the store, is this normal?




You know, I have witnessed this before (not on any of MY cords though). If I could advise you, I think you should contact who you purchased this from & request a dust bag or just proper instructions for the handling & care. How come they didn't tell you to expect this? &#129300;


----------



## anabg

How did I miss this gem of a thread?


----------



## 7777777

lizzieke said:


> View attachment 3319570
> 
> Mine has what appears to be cracks, or maybe dust, from incorrect storage, I bought it new from the store, is this normal?



How long ago did you buy it? You should take it to the store ASAP and see what they say!


----------



## dl787

meg_in_blue said:


> My hot-stamped Belkin.




I must have this. It looks so beautiful from your picture. It is at the top of my wishlist. I hope it isn't discontinued before I save the funds to purchase.


----------



## Tonimack

Fab...thank for starting this thread! I was looking all over the forum and I'm surprised nobody posted about this before!
I have a dilemna. I was debating between the Creme and ebene in the PM size.  I just bought the PM in Creme (great for the summer) but I noticed something sticking out. Is this normal? Can you see what I'm talking about? Because I'm not sure what I'm talking about but do you see it? Should I exchange it for the MM size?


----------



## fabuleux

Tonimack said:


> Fab...thank for starting this thread! I was looking all over the forum and I'm surprised nobody posted about this before!
> I have a dilemna. I was debating between the Creme and ebene in the PM size.  I just bought the PM in Creme (great for the summer) but I noticed something sticking out. Is this normal? Can you see what I'm talking about? Because I'm not sure what I'm talking about but do you see it? Should I exchange it for the MM size?



I say just enjoy this one! I am sure it looks great on you...


----------



## meg_in_blue

dl787 said:


> I must have this. It looks so beautiful from your picture. It is at the top of my wishlist. I hope it isn't discontinued before I save the funds to purchase.





My SA said it was the last one in North America.  Are you going to Europe soon??  Oh...wait.  Different plugs.


----------



## nicole0612

fabuleux said:


> Hey guys!
> Here is finally a space for all of us who are both bags AND extension cords lovers to discuss our double passion. So here is my 2002 extension cord in egg shell color. It's quite a beauty.
> 
> View attachment 3319286




Too funny!


----------



## BWRiley

Wanted to make sure everyone could see the embossing on this beauty!  Yes, it is a "Flatplug"!  I have had her for several years but she still looks brand new. Of course I use her sparingly and always store her in the basket in a well ventilated utility closet. She is so useful with her slim design!


----------



## lizzieke

7777777 said:


> How long ago did you buy it? You should take it to the store ASAP and see what they say!




I've lost my receipt. I can't find the date code, so I don't remember. This was my holy grail, I saved for so long. Ughhh...


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

Coach Bag said:


> View attachment 3319594
> 
> 
> Wanted to make sure everyone could see the embossing on this beauty!  Yes, it is a "Flatplug"!  I have had her for several years but she still looks brand new. Of course I use her sparingly and always store her in the basket in a well ventilated utility closet. She is so useful with her slim design!


She looks beautiful and there is no yellowing!!! Do you use baby wipes? I am considering picking up some Luvin My Cords conditioner and cleaner, but I'm not sure if I should treat my cords or not...Such a dilemma...


----------



## SpeedyJC

Coach Bag said:


> View attachment 3319594
> 
> 
> Wanted to make sure everyone could see the embossing on this beauty!  Yes, it is a "Flatplug"!  I have had her for several years but she still looks brand new. Of course I use her sparingly and always store her in the basket in a well ventilated utility closet. She is so useful with her slim design!



A Flatplug is my HG extension, congrats!


----------



## lizzieke

cocolv said:


> You know, I have witnessed this before (not on any of MY cords though). If I could advise you, I think you should contact who you purchased this from & request a dust bag or just proper instructions for the handling & care. How come they didn't tell you to expect this? &#129300;




Thanks for your reply. Mine must be faulty. I'll have to visit the store, if only it wasn't hours and hours and hours and hours and hours away &#128580;


----------



## jackbnip

I can't stop laughing!!!  I just bought one for my mom on Friday and now I think the one I got her is totally inadequate!


----------



## slang

meg_in_blue said:


> My SA said it was the last one in North America.  Are you going to Europe soon??  Oh...wait.  Different plugs.



Thanks for reminding me of the different plugs in Europe. I have a friend going to Paris soon and was going to get her to pick me up something for me so I can take advantage of the cheaper price and getting the VAT back but I guess that won't work


----------



## fabuleux

OMG I have opened Pandora's box!


----------



## vaz

Tonimack said:


> Fab...thank for starting this thread! I was looking all over the forum and I'm surprised nobody posted about this before!
> I have a dilemna. I was debating between the Creme and ebene in the PM size.  I just bought the PM in Creme (great for the summer) but I noticed something sticking out. Is this normal? Can you see what I'm talking about? Because I'm not sure what I'm talking about but do you see it? Should I exchange it for the MM size?


 




Yes I can see It !  I think you should return this if your not happy with it .
maybe it was a display piece,  and for the price you are paying you want it to be perfect
ask them to bring out a few for you to look over and you might get one that lines up better


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

Even though this extension cord is small,  it's super handy.  You can use it for usb or a regular US plug! I think I might get a second one.  Am I crazy for wanting a second one?


----------



## Tonimack

fabuleux said:


> OMG I have opened Pandora's box!



Indeed you have!
This deserves a club...can mods move to the clubhouse?!


----------



## Tonimack

vaz said:


> Yes I can see It !  I think you should return this if your not happy with it .
> maybe it was a display piece,  and for the price you are paying you want it to be perfect
> ask them to bring out a few for you to look over and you might get one that lines up better



You're right, but I don't want to go back to my home store because I'm not happy with my current SA. Can anyone recommend a Family Dollar SA in North Carolina?


----------



## ivonna

fabuleux said:


> Hey guys!
> Here is finally a space for all of us who are both bags AND extension cords lovers to discuss our double passion. So here is my 2002 extension cord in egg shell color. It's quite a beauty.
> 
> View attachment 3319286




OMG! What a beauty! Huge congrats! and may I say the eggshell is one of my favourite extension cord colours!


----------



## slang

xaznstylegrlx said:


> Even though this extension cord is small,  it's super handy.  You can use it for usb or a regular US plug! I think I might get a second one.  Am I crazy for wanting a second one?



For your second one I would go with a bright colour so it will POP, since you already have a neutral colour


----------



## katieny

meg_in_blue said:


> My SA said it was the last one in North America.  Are you going to Europe soon??  Oh...wait.  Different plugs.



Love this thread. This is too funny. 

I have one that I thought was vintage but it has three prongs instead of two. Do you think it is a super fake?


----------



## Oryx816

Mine is an Electan brand, I worry it isn't prestigious enough and people might think I'm a secretary.


----------



## Typhi

I'm enjoying the pictures...but I have a dilemma. I literally just came from Canadian Tire but left empty handed (I really did).

My problem, I have been overloading the outlet.






Can anyone suggest an extension cord that is between Apple white and Samsung white? It would be nice if the colour also went with my Mono Eden with Fushia accent. I have been saving and want to buy in the next three weeks.

A closeup of the socket for reference 






Ty


----------



## vintagefinds

This thread is very disappointing. I was promised extension cords and all I see is a bunch of pictures of surge protectors! Haters!


----------



## BWRiley

SpeedyJC said:


> A Flatplug is my HG extension, congrats!




You know, there might be another in the basket in my closet, but there is no buying/selling on tPF.  I don't want to get banned for offering it to you at a great price!  Maybe check one of those Facebook pages.


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

slang said:


> For your second one I would go with a bright colour so it will POP, since you already have a neutral colour


Great suggestion! If only one could be found in Rose Ballerine ..


----------



## BWRiley

vintagefinds said:


> This thread is very disappointing. I was promised extension cords and all I see is a bunch of pictures of surge protectors! Haters!




My Flatplug is an AUTHENTIC extension cord!


----------



## nicole0612

Do you think I have too many charms on my extension cord?


----------



## katrice9000

Best Thread Ever[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Typhi

Tonimack said:


> You're right, but I don't want to go back to my home store because I'm not happy with my current SA. Can anyone recommend a Family Dollar SA in North Carolina?


Bahhaaaaaaa!! You have no chill


----------



## slang

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> Great suggestion! If only one could be found in Rose Ballerine ..



That would be gorgeous!
Too bad that Pomme has been discontinued - that would have been my HG


----------



## Oryx816

I'm really disappointed with Home Depot right now.  I saved up to treat myself to this extension cord to reward myself for not eating a single salad all month  I got home and realized it wasn't wrapped in paper or placed in a box, just thrown into the bag.  Should I go back and complain?  I mean, I paid a lot for this extension cord, I should be happy right?  I walked in and no one said hello to me, maybe it was because I was wearing jeans and flip flops....I feel like HD quality is really going downhill.


----------



## vintagefinds

Coach Bag said:


> My Flatplug is an AUTHENTIC extension cord!


Fake extension cords help fund terrorism and puppy abuse.


----------



## slang

Serious question - has anyone with a dark colour extension cord had any issues with colour transfer?
I'm eyeing a black one but worry about colour transfer. Thoughts?


----------



## 7777777

nicole0612 said:


> Do you think I have too many charms on my extension cord?
> View attachment 3319631




No, you should have as many as it can fit!! 
As long as YOU like it.


----------



## slang

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3319634
> 
> 
> I'm really disappointed with Home Depot right now.  I saved up to treat myself to this extension cord to reward myself for not eating a single salad all month ().  I got home and realized it wasn't wrapped in paper or placed in a box, just thrown into the bag.  Should I go back and complain?  I mean, I paid a lot for this extension cord, I should be happy right?  I walked in and no one said hello to me, maybe it was because I was wearing jeans and flip flops....I feel like HD quality is really going downhill.



No box? for what we pay I would go back and demand a box and ribbon


----------



## Jaidybug

This is such a great thread![emoji1][emoji23]


----------



## vintagefinds

slang said:


> Serious question - has anyone with a dark colour extension cord had any issues with colour transfer?
> I'm eyeing a black one but worry about colour transfer. Thoughts?


It should be fine as long as it's not on a light colored carpet. Some ladies here swear by CordGaurd spray, but I have no experience with it.


----------



## midnitee

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; &#10084;&#65039; this thread


----------



## 7777777

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3319634
> 
> 
> I'm really disappointed with Home Depot right now.  I saved up to treat myself to this extension cord to reward myself for not eating a single salad all month  I got home and realized it wasn't wrapped in paper or placed in a box, just thrown into the bag.  Should I go back and complain?  I mean, I paid a lot for this extension cord, I should be happy right?  I walked in and no one said hello to me, maybe it was because I was wearing jeans and flip flops....I feel like HD quality is really going downhill.


 
This is unacceptable! You should definitely post a review on yelp! I would also advice to write a formal complaint to the corporate office (I am a lawyer and can help you with that).


----------



## Markxmikesmom

slang said:


> Great thread!
> 
> Do you guys notice a difference between the MIF vs MIU extension cords, because I really prefer a MIF one



Bahahahahaha!!


----------



## ivonna

Meeka41 said:


> Forgot I was in with my vintage extension cord (brown )that doubles as a bag charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319328




It matches your Artsy perfectly! So jelly!


----------



## Oryx816

I can only afford the double extension I bought but I haven't seen any pictures of celebrities with one so I want one that has been in magazines even though I can't afford it.  How can I buy an extension cord that has been pre-loved by a celebrity?


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3319634
> 
> 
> I'm really disappointed with Home Depot right now.  I saved up to treat myself to this extension cord to reward myself for not eating a single salad all month  I got home and realized it wasn't wrapped in paper or placed in a box, just thrown into the bag.  Should I go back and complain?  I mean, I paid a lot for this extension cord, I should be happy right?  I walked in and no one said hello to me, maybe it was because I was wearing jeans and flip flops....I feel like HD quality is really going downhill.



I should have known the best reply would be from you!!


----------



## katieny

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3319634
> 
> 
> I'm really disappointed with Home Depot right now.  I saved up to treat myself to this extension cord to reward myself for not eating a single salad all month  I got home and realized it wasn't wrapped in paper or placed in a box, just thrown into the bag.  Should I go back and complain?  I mean, I paid a lot for this extension cord, I should be happy right?  I walked in and no one said hello to me, maybe it was because I was wearing jeans and flip flops....I feel like HD quality is really going downhill.



Does your Home Depot have a hot dog vendor outside? Ours does and that always make me feel better after a disappointing shopping experience.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

7777777 said:


> This is unacceptable! You should definitely post a review on yelp! I would also advice to write a formal complaint to the corporate office (I am a lawyer and can help you with that).



I haven't laughed this hard in a long time!!
Loving this thread!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

vintagefinds said:


> This thread is very disappointing. I was promised extension cords and all I see is a bunch of pictures of surge protectors! Haters!




[emoji23] mine was a true extension cord!


----------



## katieny

What do you guys think for outside? Do you prefer orange or green to match the grass? If we get the orange one then we don't run the risk of running over it with the mower. The green will blend right in and won't pop from the street. I'm anxious to get this so I don't have to worry about my cord getting caught in the rain.


----------



## Brendutch

May be you should wait for Jerusha's next sale!


----------



## 7777777

katieny said:


> What do you guys think for outside? Do you prefer orange or green to match the grass? If we get the orange one then we don't run the risk of running over it with the mower. The green will blend right in and won't pop from the street. I'm anxious to get this so I don't have to worry about my cord getting caught in the rain.



I would go with Pink! It is a LE and will hold the re-sale value better.


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

slang said:


> For your second one I would go with a bright colour so it will POP, since you already have a neutral colour


I totally agree! I was thinking of getting this one, but it's slightly bigger and costs a little bit more.  With these seasonal colors, I think it's worth it!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

I found a extension cord outlet.. Do you think it's legit?


----------



## ivonna

May I just start by saying how much I love everyone's extension cords!


Here are my two favourite ones: the cream one (the colour is very hard to capture and appears white, but it's cream IRL) is only two gang, but the cord is exeptionally long, which makes it extra functional. The black one (I believe the colur is represented accurately), on the other hand, has a short cord but definitely makes up for it being a five gang. They complement each other perfectly, and I get a ton of use out of both.


----------



## deb68nc

brendutch said:


> may be you should wait for jerusha's next sale!



&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Oryx816

Markxmikesmom said:


> I should have known the best reply would be from you!!




Well, I was inspired to buy one after I saw your review of the one you bought in Vegas, but sadly I couldn't find a pink one like yours! It's too bad that extension cord kept sliding off your shoulder, because it really did suit you otherwise.....


----------



## Oryx816

xaznstylegrlx said:


> I totally agree! I was thinking of getting this one, but it's slightly bigger and costs a little bit more.  With these seasonal colors, I think it's worth it!




Oh, I like that, very festive.  Really adds a pop to any decor, I mean de-cord.


----------



## ivonna

lizzieke said:


> View attachment 3319570
> 
> Mine has what appears to be cracks, or maybe dust, from incorrect storage, I bought it new from the store, is this normal?




I'd try rubbing it very gently with a baby wipe. However, make sure it's unscented and alcohol free. If it doesn't help, you might want to take it back to the store - they might offer a repair or even exchange for a new one if you're lucky. Good luck!


----------



## Oryx816

Markxmikesmom said:


> I found a extension cord outlet.. Do you think it's legit?




Hmmmm sounds sketchy, better have it checked out with authenticord4u.  You wouldn't want to buy a fake and have teenagers in the malls whispering loudly about your fake cord.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Markxmikesmom said:


> I'm so jealous!! I don't have a extension cord. But I hope to one day!



Check Ebay for those Japanese sellers.   They have tons of pre-loved ECs, in PM, MM and GM.


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

vintagefinds said:


> This thread is very disappointing. I was promised extension cords and all I see is a bunch of pictures of surge protectors! Haters!




Here you go!  An old brown authentic extension cord! [emoji6]. It is basic but still going strong ... You just can't beat the quality on these older models!  As you can see, I have not babied this extension cord at all ... HTH


----------



## Oryx816

katieny said:


> Does your Home Depot have a hot dog vendor outside? Ours does and that always make me feel better after a disappointing shopping experience.




I wish!  We have a pretzel vendor. And I have seen him sneezing on the pretzels, taking a nibble here and there....I'm not too keen on pre-loved pretzels.  

My SA at Home Depot didn't even offer me macarons!  When I inquired about a beverage and macarons, I was unceremoniously escorted to a vending machine where I had to purchase my own Oreos and Lipton iced tea.  Harrumph!


----------



## ivonna

Markxmikesmom said:


> I found a extension cord outlet.. Do you think it's legit?




I'd stay away. I always buy directly from the store. Too many cord scammers out there!


----------



## GatorBlue11

Oryx816 said:


> Hmmmm sounds sketchy, better have it checked out with authenticord4u.  You wouldn't want to buy a fake and have teenagers in the malls whispering loudly about your fake cord.





Oryx816 said:


> I can only afford the double extension I bought but I haven't seen any pictures of celebrities with one so I want one that has been in magazines even though I can't afford it.  How can I buy an extension cord that has been pre-loved by a celebrity?



So much shade!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Check Ebay for those Japanese sellers.   They have tons of pre-loved ECs, in PM, MM and GM.



I heard they sell "Super Fake" extension cords..


----------



## Markxmikesmom

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Here you go!  An old brown authentic extension cord! [emoji6]. It is basic but still going strong ... You just can't beat the quality on these older models!  As you can see, I have not babied this extension cord at all ... HTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319647



Wow! Very nice.. What did you use to protect it with.. Lovin my extension cords?


----------



## ivonna

xaznstylegrlx said:


> I totally agree! I was thinking of getting this one, but it's slightly bigger and costs a little bit more.  With these seasonal colors, I think it's worth it!




Go for it! Love the pop of colour and the contrasting green accents.


----------



## Oryx816

Markxmikesmom said:


> I heard they sell "Super Fake" extension cords..




But the Japanese do have those limited edition cords made just for Japan, so you may get a really unique piece!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Markxmikesmom said:


> Wow! Very nice.. What did you use to protect it with.. Lovin my extension cords?



Believe it or not, no.  I do store her away with my other extension cords in a plastic container in the basement when not in use though!


----------



## Oryx816

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Believe it or not, no.  I do store her away with my other extension cords in a plastic container in the basement when not in use though!




Doesn't the humidity concern you?  You don't want your cords developing black spots!  They need to breathe.....


----------



## ivonna

KpopKyle said:


> What a wonderful new thread!!! I can't tell you how much I love my belkin extension cord! It has 12 plugs and - just like my Speedy B - it gives me sooo many options! lmao
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319310
> 
> Thanks for this fabuleux!




WOW! Belkins are the real cream of the crop. You are SO lucky! Congrats!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Believe it or not, no.  I do store her away with my other extension cords in a plastic container in the basement when not in use though!



Be careful it might crack if you store it in the box!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Oryx816 said:


> Doesn't the humidity concern you?  You don't want your cords developing black spots!  They need to breathe.....


Hmmm. thanks for the tip!  I had not thought of that perhaps only dust bags next time??


----------



## ivonna

Divalish said:


> Just look at the patina on this baby!




I just love your cord! The patina is amazing!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Oryx816 said:


> Doesn't the humidity concern you?  You don't want your cords developing black spots!  They need to breathe.....



You know I used my yesterday by the beach and the cord melted all over my beach towel. Think it was the humidity. 
Do you think I can get store credit?


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Markxmikesmom said:


> Be careful it might crack if you store it in the box!


This is why I love tPF . so much helpful advice!  
Really, MXMM. you need to get at least one extension cord ASAP yes, they require some maintenance but are SO worth it!!  If cared for properly, they can last for years!


----------



## Oryx816

Markxmikesmom said:


> You know I used my yesterday by the beach and the cord melted all over my beach towel. Think it was the humidity.
> 
> Do you think I can get store credit?




Credit?!  Girl, no!  Demand a new one!  Stand firm.  They should definitely stand behind their products no matter how you abuse it!  You need to be happy!  After all that cord brought you so much joy and good times, it has sentimental value!


----------



## ivonna

frivofrugalista said:


> Mine is a vintage Noma, the wind-up one and it's Made In Canada!!! (unheard of[emoji15]) Can it possibly a fake? [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319420




No red flags. The font looks good, but I would need to see a clear head on picture of the plug.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Oryx816 said:


> Credit?!  Girl, no!  Demand a new one!  Stand firm.  They should definitely stand behind their products no matter how you abuse it!  You need to be happy!  After all that cord brought you so much joy and good times, it has sentimental value!



Your right I paid a lot of money for that cord! You guys are awesome!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> This is why I love tPF . so much helpful advice!
> Really, MXMM. you need to get at least one extension cord ASAP yes, they require some maintenance but are SO worth it!!  If cared for properly, they can last for years!



Thanks YOGAGIRL.. Your such a enabler!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Markxmikesmom said:


> Your right I paid a lot of money for that cord! You guys are awesome!


Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## 7777777

Meeka41 said:


> I think it's online for one week only and shocking pink would be great for you ...hope this helps[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



Do you think it is still going to be available in two weeks? Thanks so much!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

7777777 said:


> Do you think it is still going to be available in two weeks? Thanks so much!



 almost peed my pants laughing so hard on that one..


----------



## Oryx816

I'm "shocked" at how many extension cords some of you have!  How do you afford it?


----------



## cocolv

Well, that's it...tomorrow I'm on a mission. I'm going to get a TRUE extension cord, not just a surge protector (what was I thinking??). I don't care if it takes all day or driving around for hours. I'll find the perfect one but....then it has to stay in the trunk till my DH is away. He goes crazy if I spend too much on extension cords.


----------



## Oryx816

cocolv said:


> Well, that's it...tomorrow I'm on a mission. I'm going to get a TRUE extension cord, not just a surge protector (what was I thinking??). I don't care if it takes all day or driving around for hours. I'll find the perfect one but....then it has to stay in the trunk till my DH is away. He goes crazy if I spend too much on extension cords.




Does your family disapprove of your extension cord hobby?


----------



## Markxmikesmom

cocolv said:


> Well, that's it...tomorrow I'm on a mission. I'm going to get a TRUE extension cord, not just a surge protector (what was I thinking??). I don't care if it takes all day or driving around for hours. I'll find the perfect one but....then it has to stay in the trunk till my DH is away. He goes crazy if I spend too much on extension cords.



My hubby asked me the other day if I had a new extension cord and I just told him.. This old thing.. He bought it!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

cocolv said:


> Well, that's it...tomorrow I'm on a mission. I'm going to get a TRUE extension cord, not just a surge protector (what was I thinking??). I don't care if it takes all day or driving around for hours. I'll find the perfect one but....then it has to stay in the trunk till my DH is away. He goes crazy if I spend too much on extension cords.


That's the spirit!  Don't stop until you find EXACTLY what you are looking for. don't settle!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Oryx816 said:


> Does your family disapprove of your extension cord hobby?



I never use my good extension cords around my in laws.. Don't want to hear how much money I am spending. Blah blah blah...


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Oryx816 said:


> I'm "shocked" at how many extension cords some of you have!  How do you afford it?



I cut out Starbucks.


----------



## cocolv

Oryx816 said:


> Does your family disapprove of your extension cord hobby?




Yes, I feel they're a bit resentful. I tell them I need them for different occasions e.g., Christmas, New Years, cinco de mayo (??). They don't understand how special each one is to me. I'm so misunderstood...sometimes it makes me buy more cords (shhh it's my dirty little secret).


----------



## Oryx816

I'm going on a beach vacation, but we will also spend time at a waterpark....which extension cords do you usually take with you when you want to be under the radar?  I don't want to be too flashy--pickpockets and all....


----------



## Oryx816

Markxmikesmom said:


> I cut out Starbucks.




Ah, so I won't see you in the "your extension cords at Starbucks" thread then....


----------



## frivofrugalista

ivonna said:


> No red flags. The font looks good, but I would need to see a clear head on picture of the plug.




I will try and take a clear pic for authentication in the proper thread, thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Markxmikesmom said:


> I never use my good extension cords around my in laws.. Don't want to hear how much money I am spending. Blah blah blah...



I hear you.   I don't spend money on frivolous things like deodorant, so I don't know why people want to judge me on my cords.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Does anyone have any "Your Cord at Starbucks" pics to share?


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Oryx816 said:


> Ah, so I won't see you in the "your extension cords at Starbucks" thread then....




I'm starting tomorrow.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Oryx816 said:


> Ah, so I won't see you in the "your extension cords at Starbucks" thread then....





MiaBorsa said:


> Does anyone have any "Your Cord at Starbucks" pics to share?





Markxmikesmom said:


> I'm starting tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319688


----------



## Oryx816

Markxmikesmom said:


> I'm starting tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319688




:applause:  You had me roaring with this one!  Love it!


----------



## fabuleux

ivonna said:


> May I just start by saying how much I love everyone's extension cords!
> 
> 
> Here are my two favourite ones: the cream one (the colour is very hard to capture and appears white, but it's cream IRL) is only two gang, but the cord is exeptionally long, which makes it extra functional. The black one (I believe the colur is represented accurately), on the other hand, has a short cord but definitely makes up for it being a five gang. They complement each other perfectly, and I get a ton of use out of both.
> 
> ]



That is the best picture of a GO14 and luxurious extension cords I have ever seen!


----------



## fabuleux

Markxmikesmom said:


> I'm starting tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319688



I love that everyone has a great sense of humor. Frankly it's super refreshing!


----------



## cocolv

Oryx816 said:


> I'm going on a beach vacation, but we will also spend time at a waterpark....which extension cords do you usually take with you when you want to be under the radar?  I don't want to be too flashy--pickpockets and all....




MY rule of thumb is; I only take what I can afford to lose. I agree, taking your extension cords on vacation can be tricky. You might feel like you don't want to be flashy but what if you have the opportunity to pull out a 12 foot extension cord & you only packed a 6 ft. How would that make you feel? I'm all about choice. Go wild, pack a 6, a 12 maybe a 20 ft cord. You may want to leave room in your suitcase 'cuz girl....you know you'll be looking for one more special cord that will balance out your collection. We don't need regrets of what we 'should have bought'.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

fabuleux said:


> I love that everyone has a great sense of humor. Frankly it's super refreshing!



I have to say this is the most entertaining thread I have come acrossed in 4 years...
Thank you!! :salute:


----------



## lvtam

OMG. I haven't even gotten all the way through the thread yet and I'm dying laughing.  Anyway, I see that all of your cords look newer than mine. When I got mine, the guy at the hardware store just pulled it out of a drawer. It wasn't in bubble wrap or anything. Did I get a used extension cord?


----------



## RochRumRunner

presenting my new to me...<drum role please> my very own    Loved GM size  high performance serge extension protected to home up to 11 devises with three ways to carry. I'm in LoVe!!!!  

Do you think it's to big for a momma who's going to use it at the mall for a day out with her kids and needs multiple ways to carry it?


----------



## RochRumRunner

Shoot I forgot how much many amps it protects!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 sorry ladies I didn't want to step on any toes with this one.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Are any of these EC's going to be discontinued this year?    How about price increases???   I just can't keep up.


----------



## Oryx816

RochRumRunner said:


> View attachment 3319700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> presenting my new to me...<drum role please> my very own    Loved GM size  high performance serge extension protected to home up to 11 devises with three ways to carry. I'm in LoVe!!!!
> 
> Do you think it's to big for a momma who's going to use it at the mall for a day out with her kids and needs multiple ways to carry it?




You should get outlet covers for your extension cord, especially with children.  But I find these extension cords are great with children as long as they don't strangle themselves.  They are also easy to clean, just wipe and go.


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

RochRumRunner said:


> Shoot I forgot how much many amps it protects!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry ladies I didn't want to step on any toes with this one.


I think that it suits your needs perfectly!  And just look at how nicely it fits in your LV.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Are any of these EC's going to be discontinued this year?    How about price increases???   I just can't keep up.



Price increase! 
Do you think I should pull the trigger on a EC I have my eye on..


----------



## Oryx816

MiaBorsa said:


> Are any of these EC's going to be discontinued this year?    How about price increases???   I just can't keep up.




Omg!  Maybe I should sell some of my ECs to replenish my cord fund, or I won't be able to get the limited edition color before it runs out!  #firstcordproblems


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Oryx816 said:


> Omg!  Maybe I should sell some of my ECs to replenish my cord fund, or I won't be able to get the limited edition color before it runs out!  #firstcordproblems



I preordered my LE EC!


----------



## RochRumRunner

Oryx816 said:


> You should get outlet covers for your extension cord, especially with children.  But I find these extension cords are great with children as long as they don't strangle themselves.  They are also easy to clean, just wipe and go.




Extension cord covers for the children!!?!??  Now why didn't I think of that. <shocked> You just saved my bacon. I'll have to order them right now. 

I'd better double my personal writers insurance for this one. Thanks so much-I wouldn't want anything to touch or happen to my babies.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Is it safe to clean your extension cords with baby wipes? What about magic eraser? Anyone have a conditioner they could recommend?


----------



## Markxmikesmom

SpeedyJC said:


> Is it safe to clean your extension cords with baby wipes?



Yes. Non-alcoholic ones..


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Which would you rather..

A green 6 prong 4ft extension cord
Or 
A brown 4 prong 6ft extension cord?


----------



## lvtam

xaznstylegrlx said:


> I totally agree! I was thinking of getting this one, but it's slightly bigger and costs a little bit more.  With these seasonal colors, I think it's worth it!




Very nice. Is this cord long enough to wear crossbody?


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Can I PLEASE get some mod shot pictures.. Can't decide if I should get the 4 or 6ft EC..


----------



## cocolv

lvtam said:


> Very nice. Is this cord long enough to wear crossbody?




How tall are you?


----------



## Avamom

For real........hahaha


----------



## KCeboKing

Oryx816 said:


> :applause:  You had me roaring with this one!  Love it!




Me tooooo [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## leechiyong

If you're going for a surge protector, spring for a UPS battery back-up.  It's spendy (I had to forego my weekly trips to the Ramen shop for a year and a half!), but it's totally worth it.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Markxmikesmom said:


> Which would you rather..
> 
> A green 6 prong 4ft extension cord
> Or
> A brown 4 prong 6ft extension cord?



I think the 6FT, I would rather have too much cord than not enough cord and I can totally deal with only having 4 prongs. 

If I could I would tell Extension Management to please come out with a 6 FT cord with 6 prongs.


----------



## Iriana

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; you guys to are too much!! And soooo creative haha I can't stop laughing!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Markxmikesmom said:


> I preordered my LE EC!



Lucky!!  Did you get the PM, MM or GM???  OM or NM??   I hope it's available in the RB, that's my fav color.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Lucky!!  Did you get the PM, MM or GM???  OM or NM??   I hope it's available in the RB, that's my fav color.



The MM RB. There were only 2 at my store!


----------



## Tabbscat

I couldn't resist this key holder when I saw how it would match my "charging" light on my Prime USB charger, but now that I have it here I'm afraid the Poppy color does not match. Looks like I will need to return it to LV and continue my search for my HG [emoji22][emoji24][emoji22]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Markxmikesmom said:


> The MM RB. There were only 2 at my store!



OMG.   So jelly.   I can't wait for the reveal.


----------



## katieny

My SA just called. I'm getting the last avocado green in North America. I'll do a reveal when it gets here!


----------



## img

Tabbscat said:


> View attachment 3319742
> 
> I couldn't resist this key holder when I saw how it would match my "charging" light on my Prime USB charger, but now that I have it here I'm afraid the Poppy color does not match. Looks like I will need to return it to LV and continue my search for my HG [emoji22][emoji24][emoji22]



We're twinning!


----------



## cocolv

katieny said:


> My SA just called. I'm getting the last avocado green in North America. I'll do a reveal when it gets here!




I hope it makes your heart sing &#128483;[emoji175]


----------



## onmymind24seven

Tabbscat said:


> View attachment 3319742
> 
> I couldn't resist this key holder when I saw how it would match my "charging" light on my Prime USB charger, but now that I have it here I'm afraid the Poppy color does not match. Looks like I will need to return it to LV and continue my search for my HG [emoji22][emoji24][emoji22]



Your light up charger look so fancy, puts my "entry level" cord to shame. i guess i need to sell off some stuff to replenish my cord fund.


----------



## meg_in_blue

katieny said:


> My SA just called. I'm getting the last avocado green in North America. I'll do a reveal when it gets here!



OMG...the only thing funnier than this thread...is trying to explain this thread to my DH.:lolots:


----------



## Tabbscat

img said:


> We're twinning!




OMG!!  BFF [emoji175][emoji175]. My long lost sister . Don't you just love her sleek form and USB connectors. Well worth the extra $$, IMHO


----------



## Tonimack

My EC MM arrives tomorrow!!! Can't wait to do my reveal. This is my last EC purchase then off to ban island until Christmas!


----------



## Oryx816

[ QUOTE=katieny;30047865]My SA just called. I'm getting the last avocado green in North America. I'll do a reveal when it gets here![/QUOTE]



How do you build a relationship with an SA at Home Depot?  I always find them so snooty.  It's it even worth it?  

What kind of VIP gifts do you guys get?


----------



## Tabbscat

onmymind24seven said:


> Your light up charger look so fancy, puts my "entry level" cord to shame. i guess i need to sell off some stuff to replenish my cord fund.




I believe some of the best pieces are the so called "entry level" cords. That's why they are so popular. Just use what you love [emoji8]


----------



## slang

I'm still deciding on my mon mono colours. Its between noir & ivory and rouge & ivory.
Both should match my decor....decisions, decisions....


----------



## MiaBorsa

Oryx816 said:


> How do you build a relationship with an SA at Home Depot?  I always find them so snooty.  It's it even worth it?
> 
> What kind of VIP gifts do you guys get?



I got one of those orange buckets.   Don't hate me.


----------



## Tabbscat

MiaBorsa said:


> I got one of those orange buckets.   Don't hate me.




This one just made me snort I laughed so loud.


----------



## uhpharm01

oh goodness:lolots:


----------



## frivofrugalista

Tabbscat said:


> View attachment 3319742
> 
> I couldn't resist this key holder when I saw how it would match my "charging" light on my Prime USB charger, but now that I have it here I'm afraid the Poppy color does not match. Looks like I will need to return it to LV and continue my search for my HG [emoji22][emoji24][emoji22]




This is the most colourful beauty I've seen sooo far!


----------



## cocolv

Funny......


----------



## lvmk

onmymind24seven said:


> Your light up charger look so fancy, puts my "entry level" cord to shame. i guess i need to sell off some stuff to replenish my cord fund.


I know this is off topic but your floors are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## cocolv

Tabbscat said:


> This one just made me snort I laughed so loud.




Me too. Good one Mia


----------



## meg_in_blue

Oryx816 said:


> [ QUOTE=katieny;30047865]My SA just called. I'm getting the last avocado green in North America. I'll do a reveal when it gets here!





How do you build a relationship with an SA at Home Depot?  I always find them so snooty.  It's it even worth it?  

What kind of VIP gifts do you guys get?[/QUOTE]

:lolots::lolots::lolots:

You start with paint...lots of paint...than you buy a bigger ticket item...like a new refrigerator and perhaps a table saw...then you ask about replacing cabinets and countertops...new cabinets for your entire kitchen and granite countertops...at that point you're in!!!  There's no extension cord beyond your reach!

VIP gift...a free particle board paint stirrer!


----------



## onmymind24seven

lvmk said:


> I know this is off topic but your floors are absolutely beautiful!



Thank you, lvmk!!! The previous owner specialized in flooring and he did an amazing job through out the house.


----------



## forever.elise

fabuleux said:


> Hey guys!
> Here is finally a space for all of us who are both bags AND extension cords lovers to discuss our double passion. So here is my 2002 extension cord in egg shell color. It's quite a beauty.
> 
> View attachment 3319286




I never looked into this thread because I thought it was going to be about this:


(Borrowed pic from the Favorite thread)
And I'm like...wow, there must be a lot of really tall people who need those extensions for their bags! Um, then I opened it and could not stop laughing. I look to my left and see my hottest Christmas green extension cord laying next to my "table of pretty things" and realized...I belong.


----------



## Brucewayne13

meg_in_blue said:


> OMG...the only thing funnier than this thread...is trying to explain this thread to my DH.:lolots:



Hahah I am trying to explain this to my DH too. He is trying not to look at me as tho I am crazy.


----------



## lho

Markxmikesmom said:


> You know I used my yesterday by the beach and the cord melted all over my beach towel. Think it was the humidity.
> Do you think I can get store credit?



I think it might be a defect. You should definitely ask for a refund.


----------



## KCeboKing

This was a gift from my MIL. Just waiting for the perfect opportunity to take her out. Don't want to use her too soon and get it dirty, ya know.


----------



## SpeedyJC

KCeboKing said:


> View attachment 3319766
> 
> 
> This was a gift from my MIL. Just waiting for the perfect opportunity to take her out. Don't want to use her too soon and get it dirty, ya know.



Wow, is that a runway extension?


----------



## KCeboKing

SpeedyJC said:


> Wow, is that a runway extension?




It is. Very hard to come by! I am lucky she was able to find it for me.  [emoji1]


----------



## fabuleux

forever.elise said:


> I never looked into this thread because I thought it was going to be about this:
> View attachment 3319759
> 
> (Borrowed pic from the Favorite thread)
> And I'm like...wow, there must be a lot of really tall people who need those extensions for their bags! Um, then I opened it and could not stop laughing. I look to my left and see my hottest Christmas green extension cord laying next to my "table of pretty things" and realized...I belong.
> View attachment 3319760



I did not even think about that!! Good point! &#128540; I am glad you got to share your extension cord and Vuitton piece in action though! Thank you!


----------



## ManilaMama

Here is my new (to me) vintage cream Omni beauty. Look at the length on this baby. They don't make them like this anymore! Wearing my LV iPhone 6+ folio crossbody while charging is a breeze now! I'm obsessed!!!


----------



## shalomjude

I don't any cords ..can you special order or MTO one? Need a great SA


----------



## LemonDrop

Markxmikesmom said:


> Which would you rather..
> 
> A green 6 prong 4ft extension cord
> Or
> A brown 4 prong 6ft extension cord?



Off topic but your puppy in your bag.   How tiny is he? What kind of dog is he? So cute.


----------



## LemonDrop

ManilaMama said:


> Here is my new (to me) vintage cream Omni beauty. Look at the length on this baby. They don't make them like this anymore! Wearing my LV iPhone 6+ folio crossbody while charging is a breeze now! I'm obsessed!!!
> 
> View attachment 3319771



 I love how all your cords match. So pretty.


----------



## LemonDrop

:rain: I can't afford all this. I am off to ban island. We don't need extension cords there.


----------



## forever.elise

ManilaMama said:


> Here is my new (to me) vintage cream Omni beauty. Look at the length on this baby. They don't make them like this anymore! Wearing my LV iPhone 6+ folio crossbody while charging is a breeze now! I'm obsessed!!!
> 
> View attachment 3319771




Off topic, I love your floors and paint.


----------



## meg_in_blue

LemonDrop said:


> :rain: I can't afford all this. I am off to ban island. We don't need extension cords there.



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

lvtam said:


> Very nice. Is this cord long enough to wear crossbody?


No, just shoulder wear. Maybe I could buy an extension strap for it! [emoji13]


----------



## jax818

Mine is a work horse! Can fit so much! Plus the noir goes with everything.  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ManilaMama

LemonDrop said:


> I love how all your cords match. So pretty.





forever.elise said:


> Off topic, I love your floors and paint.



Thank you very much, ladies!

Anything to match the cord and the LV, naturally.


----------



## ManilaMama

SO.. I always wondered.. Do you guys do anything to pre-treat your cords? Ya know, to preserve it for resale or just to get the most years out of them?

I hear Apple Guard Rain and Stain Repellant is the way to go.. Someone said just to pour it on, get the sockets really drained and not worry about the slicks because it will dry fine. I don't know... I'm too afraid to stain the cream. I don't even know what cloth to wipe it off with! What do you use?


----------



## Cheetah7

Introducing my well loved APC classic 8 outlet extension cord.  This baby doubles as a bag charger, a crossbody strap AND still has more than enough power to charge small electronics that happen to be in my bag..... all at the same time!  Can't go wrong with the Noir color either.

Only con is it's too big to use as a bag charm.:lolots:


----------



## Cheetah7

ManilaMama said:


> SO.. I always wondered.. Do you guys do anything to pre-treat your cords? Ya know, to preserve it for resale or just to get the most years out of them?
> 
> I hear Apple Guard Rain and Stain Repellant is the way to go.. Someone said just to pour it on, get the sockets really drained and not worry about the slicks because it will dry fine. I don't know... I'm too afraid to stain the cream. I don't even know what cloth to wipe it off with! What do you use?



My lovely SA at Best Buy said not to put anything on it as the natural patina will protect it overtime.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cheetah7 said:


> Introducing my well loved APC classic 8 outlet extension cord.  This baby doubles as a bag charger, a crossbody strap AND still has more than enough power to charge small electronics that happen to be in my bag..... all at the same time!  Can't go wrong with the Noir color either.
> 
> Only con is it's too big to use as a bag charm.:lolots:



WOW.   That has got to be the GM!


----------



## ManilaMama

Cheetah7 said:


> Introducing my well loved APC classic 8 outlet extension cord.  This baby doubles as a bag charger, a crossbody strap AND still has more than enough power to charge small electronics that happen to be in my bag..... all at the same time!  Can't go wrong with the Noir color either.
> 
> Only con is it's too big to use as a bag charm.:lolots:



AHHH!! How in the world did your SA snag you the noir?!? That is sold out EVERYWHERE! 

I saw Jerusha did a YouTube review on that model but hers in the MM size. She says she "loves loves loves loves loves it".. She must have really loved it so much because it didn't go on her flash sale!


----------



## Miss Krys

I just wanted to share my current extension cord family...as you can see I really have a thing for anything longer than 10ft and in the color orange. I'm thinking of adding some diversity, maybe a 5ft black with yellow highlights, any recommendations?

My old but gold family...notice how the garage floor brings out the patina


My LE 5-box extender...too bad it didn't come in the classic 6-box though. It just doesn't have enough plugins for my lifestyle so I use it only on special occasions such as powering the midway rides at the local fair.


----------



## KM7029

[/QUOTE]
How do you build a relationship with an SA at Home Depot?  I always find them so snooty.  It's it even worth it?  

What kind of VIP gifts do you guys get?[/QUOTE]

In the state of California, the Home Depot SA will even_ let _you buy your own shopping bags for your extension cord!     Take that east coast friends!


----------



## Cheetah7

ManilaMama said:


> AHHH!! How in the world did your SA snag you the noir?!? That is sold out EVERYWHERE!
> 
> I saw Jerusha did a YouTube review on that model but hers in the MM size. She says she "loves loves loves loves loves it".. She must have really loved it so much because it didn't go on her flash sale!




Can you believe it was the LAST one they had in the store?  I honestly think it was a display model but I don't care because the unit is in perfect condition.


----------



## Cheetah7

MiaBorsa said:


> WOW.   That has got to be the GM!



It's actually the MM size.  It was the last one they had in store.


----------



## LVoeluv

Tabbscat said:


> View attachment 3319742
> 
> I couldn't resist this key holder when I saw how it would match my "charging" light on my Prime USB charger, but now that I have it here I'm afraid the Poppy color does not match. Looks like I will need to return it to LV and continue my search for my HG [emoji22][emoji24][emoji22]




Love this!! May I know where to get it? [emoji7][emoji7] Can it fit in eva? Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## forever.elise

Guys, this is a REAL LIFE what's in my bag:


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

forever.elise said:


> I never looked into this thread because I thought it was going to be about this:
> View attachment 3319759
> 
> (Borrowed pic from the Favorite thread)
> And I'm like...wow, there must be a lot of really tall people who need those extensions for their bags! Um, then I opened it and could not stop laughing. I look to my left and see my hottest Christmas green extension cord laying next to my "table of pretty things" and realized...I belong.
> View attachment 3319760


It is very subtle, but yet needed.


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

KCeboKing said:


> View attachment 3319766
> 
> 
> This was a gift from my MIL. Just waiting for the perfect opportunity to take her out. Don't want to use her too soon and get it dirty, ya know.


I must have died and gone to heaven! That is the cutest extension cord ever!


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

KM7029 said:


> In the state of California, the Home Depot SA will even_ let _you buy your own shopping bags for your extension cord!   [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]  Take that east coast friends!



Interesting. I live in Georgia, where the Maison Depot originated. We get complimentary gourmet hot dogs and refreshing coke while we shop. Perks of living here I guess!


----------



## littledesigner

Sorry I am a bit late joining this.  So I went through this made to order process to create a HM extension cord.  They allow you to choose the shape, colour, wire length, type of plastic and number of devices you allow to plug in and also the colour of the light.  It was such a fun process and I chosen this white colour to match my violet milaris.  So I waited 6 months, it finally arrived!  It worth all the waiting!  I love how they provide you a date code for authentication if you want to sell it in the future.  My store manager is so nice she mention I can hotstamp my full name instead of my initial so I thought to make it more special I want to hotstamp some Chinese characters on it to make it more unique.  I am so happy with the outcome!  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Miss Krys

meg_in_blue said:


> How do you build a relationship with an SA at Home Depot?  I always find them so snooty.  It's it even worth it?
> 
> What kind of VIP gifts do you guys get?



:lolots::lolots::lolots:

You start with paint...lots of paint...than you buy a bigger ticket item...like a new refrigerator and perhaps a table saw...then you ask about replacing cabinets and countertops...new cabinets for your entire kitchen and granite countertops...at that point you're in!!!  There's no extension cord beyond your reach!

VIP gift...a free particle board paint stirrer![/QUOTE]
This literally had me in tears from laughing


----------



## KM7029

xaznstylegrlx said:


> Interesting. I live in Georgia, where the Maison Depot originated. We get complimentary gourmet hot dogs and refreshing coke while we shop. Perks of living here I guess!



It could be worth flying into GA to get that kind of perk, though it might be pricey to ship the items across the country.


----------



## LVoeletters

slang said:


> Great thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys notice a difference between the MIF vs MIU extension cords, because I really prefer a MIF one




I'm dying. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji88][emoji88]


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

jax818 said:


> Mine is a work horse! Can fit so much! Plus the noir goes with everything.  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319781


Wow! Looks like it's still in great shape for all the use you're getting out of it!


----------



## forever.elise

KM7029 said:


> It could be worth flying into GA to get that kind of perk, though it might be pricey to ship the items across the country.




Is this the Flagship store? We should all go for a TPF meet and greet!


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

ivonna said:


> Go for it! Love the pop of colour and the contrasting green accents.


Ok. I will need to search around for it as it is limited.  I hope my SA finds the perfect one for me!


----------



## KM7029

forever.elise said:


> Is this the Flagship store? We should all go for a TPF meet and greet!



That was the rumor I heard on TPF. 

I could save 1-2% sales tax in GA vs. my current location, plus free VIP snacks.  We better not drink too much of that free coke though!  I hear they don't have macaroons at HD, so we might have to settle with chocolate chip cookies.   Let's start planning this meet up, I am Besties with the HD regional manager and he can help us set this up!  

After the shopping, we can all go out to lunch with our extension cords.   How does Applebee's sound?


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

KM7029 said:


> It could be worth flying into GA to get that kind of perk, though it might be pricey to ship the items across the country.


If you spend enough, they will ship to you for free.  They have the ship to home and ship to store option if you want to inspect it first before taking the extension cord home with you.


----------



## KM7029

Can anyone tell me how many extension cords I can fit into my Pochette Metis?


----------



## lvmk

onmymind24seven said:


> Thank you, lvmk!!! The previous owner specialized in flooring and he did an amazing job through out the house.


Yes he sure did! Those floors are simply to die for!!! I wish I could have floors like that in my home but they would be absolutely ruined by my two large dogs who always like to run (and scratch!) on the floors all over the house!


----------



## frivofrugalista

littledesigner said:


> Sorry I am a bit late joining this.  So I went through this made to order process to create a HM extension cord.  They allow you to choose the shape, colour, wire length, type of plastic and number of devices you allow to plug in and also the colour of the light.  It was such a fun process and I chosen this white colour to match my violet milaris.  So I waited 6 months, it finally arrived!  It worth all the waiting!  I love how they provide you a date code for authentication if you want to sell it in the future.  My store manager is so nice she mention I can hotstamp my full name instead of my initial so I thought to make it more special I want to hotstamp some Chinese characters on it to make it more unique.  I am so happy with the outcome!  Thanks for letting me share.




WOW[emoji171] this is the most gorgeous cord I've ever seen!


----------



## litchi

ivonna said:


> May I just start by saying how much I love everyone's extension cords!
> 
> 
> Here are my two favourite ones: the cream one (the colour is very hard to capture and appears white, but it's cream IRL) is only two gang, but the cord is exeptionally long, which makes it extra functional. The black one (I believe the colur is represented accurately), on the other hand, has a short cord but definitely makes up for it being a five gang. They complement each other perfectly, and I get a ton of use out of both.



Loving all the photos in this thread, but yours is my favourite, ivonna! &#128153; 
Looks like you really *baby* your extension cords!


----------



## thatbagchick30

Loving this thread, it charged me up! :lolots:

Here's mine... It's a vintage piece in pristine condition. We use good old kleenex to maintain ours


----------



## 7777777

lvtam said:


> OMG. I haven't even gotten all the way through the thread yet and I'm dying laughing.  Anyway, I see that all of your cords look newer than mine. When I got mine, the guy at the hardware store just pulled it out of a drawer. It wasn't in bubble wrap or anything. Did I get a used extension cord?


 
Did the guy wear the gloves when he showed it to you? If not, the item has already been handled, you should go back and demand a new one. GL!


----------



## litchi

ManilaMama said:


> Here is my new (to me) vintage cream Omni beauty. Look at the length on this baby. They don't make them like this anymore! Wearing my LV iPhone 6+ folio crossbody while charging is a breeze now! I'm obsessed!!!
> 
> View attachment 3319771



LOL, it's cute you put a watermark on your pic...were you thinking extension cord resellers would steal it?


----------



## 7777777

HORRIBLE experience at Home Depot tonight:
Let me start by saying that I always shop online since I do not receive a good customer service at my local store. I decided to give it another chance in hopes of a better experience once I learned that the salespeople there just started working on commission.
So this is what happened. Nobody greeted me once I entered the store. It took me 2,5 hours to find the shelve with the extension  cords. To my disappointment all the ones on display were MIC. I do realize that they are all made of the same materials, but the country of origin has a sentimental value to me since the EC were invented in France.
It took me another 30 minutes to find a salesperson. He did not seem interested to help me at all. I only asked him to go to the warehouse, check all the stock they have, find me one MIF and make sure it is a new one and has not been returned before. He said that they do not provide that kind of service and started helping another customer! The salesperson was not warm and willing to help me, but he was so attentive to this other customer for some reason who was buying the flooring, paint and appliances for his house.
I wanted to discuss that matter with the manager, but could not find one.. I called 1-800 number but they weren't apologetic at all and asked me to provide a written statement of what had happened.
Not going back to this store EVER again!
Do you guys have any suggestions for the stores you like to go to? Any recommendations for a good SA? I am so upset, might not be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## Chanelconvert

Hi everyone, I'm after a discontinued item. It's the round extension cord that rolls up like frivogalista's? Please let me know if you're selling one.


----------



## ManilaMama

litchi said:


> LOL, it's cute you put a watermark on your pic...were you thinking extension cord resellers would steal it?




Darn straight! Wouldn't want anyone selling knock offs on eBay to be using photos of my authentic extension cord! [emoji36]

[emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## meg_in_blue

7777777 said:


> HORRIBLE experience at Home Depot tonight:
> Let me start by saying that I always shop online since I do not receive a good customer service at my local store. I decided to give it another chance in hopes of a better experience once I learned that the salespeople there just started working on commission.
> So this is what happened. Nobody greeted me once I entered the store. It took me 2,5 hours to find the shelve with the extension  cords. To my disappointment all the ones on display were MIC. I do realize that they are all made of the same materials, but the country of origin has a sentimental value to me since the EC were invented in France.
> It took me another 30 minutes to find a salesperson. He did not seem interested to help me at all. I only asked him to go to the warehouse, check all the stock they have, find me one MIF and make sure it is a new one and has not been returned before. He said that they do not provide that kind of service and started helping another customer! The salesperson was not warm and willing to help me, but he was so attentive to this other customer for some reason who was buying the flooring, paint and appliances for his house.
> I wanted to discuss that matter with the manager, but could not find one.. I called 1-800 number but they weren't apologetic at all and asked me to provide a written statement of what had happened.
> Not going back to this store EVER again!
> Do you guys have any suggestions for the stores you like to go to? Any recommendations for a good SA? I am so upset, might not be able to sleep tonight.




:lolots::lolots::lolots:
stop...stop...laughing so hard it hurts!


----------



## 7777777

Chanelconvert said:


> Hi everyone, I'm after a discontinued item. It's the round extension cord that rolls up like frivogalista's? Please let me know if you're selling one.



Selling and buying is not permitted here. PM me.


----------



## littledesigner

Chanelconvert said:


> Hi everyone, I'm after a discontinued item. It's the round extension cord that rolls up like frivogalista's? Please let me know if you're selling one.



I just saw one at extensionphile, if you act quick enough you might be able to grab it before anyone else.  GL.


----------



## Sami Handbags

dh got me this one for valentines day and I was so happy. Then today I got it out to use it and noticed some bubbling on the plug part!!!  I've circled the bubbling in the photo. What should I do?  Is this a known defect with this model??? For the amount of money we pay this shouldn't happen on a 6 week old cord!!!


----------



## littledesigner

Sami Handbags said:


> dh got me this one for valentines day and I was so happy. Then today I got it out to use it and noticed some bubbling on the plug part!!!  I've circled the bubbling in the photo. What should I do?  Is this a known defect with this model??? For the amount of money we pay this shouldn't happen on a 6 week old cord!!!



Definitely take it back ask for an exchange!  Can't believe the recent quality has went down so much.  My grandma used to own a cord like this and after extensive use she still able to pass down to me like new!


----------



## 7777777

Sami Handbags said:


> dh got me this one for valentines day and I was so happy. Then today I got it out to use it and noticed some bubbling on the plug part!!!  I've circled the bubbling in the photo. What should I do?  Is this a known defect with this model??? For the amount of money we pay this shouldn't happen on a 6 week old cord!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUO
> 
> This is terrible! Will go to check mine and let you know. So sorry this happened to you!!


----------



## ManilaMama

Sami Handbags said:


> dh got me this one for valentines day and I was so happy. Then today I got it out to use it and noticed some bubbling on the plug part!!!  I've circled the bubbling in the photo. What should I do?  Is this a known defect with this model??? For the amount of money we pay this shouldn't happen on a 6 week old cord!!!




That's atrocious! 

You should take detailed high-res photos of the:

1. Socket head (straight on shot)
2. Serial number (engraved on cord)
3. Extension box (front and back) 
4. Underside of socket prong 
5. Box and cards (if you have them)

And post all those in the "Authenticate this EC Thread". Someone there will help you and let you know if someone has swindled your DH!


----------



## dangerouscurves

[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]  This thread is a mess!


----------



## vaz

pennypie said:


> I want to buy an extension cord pre loved on eBay, would someone be willing to authenticate for me?


 
I'm sure the lovely ladies in the authenticextension thread would have a look for you , just make sure you post in the correct format and  have all the required photos or you may be skipped !


----------



## Cheetah7

ManilaMama said:


> Darn straight! Wouldn't want anyone selling knock offs on eBay to be using photos of my authentic extension cord! [emoji36]
> 
> [emoji12][emoji12]



:lolots::giggles:


----------



## pennypie

vaz said:


> I'm sure the lovely ladies in the authenticextension thread would have a look for you , just make sure you post in the correct format and  have all the required photos or you may be skipped !


Thank all for the advice to have the cord I want from eBay authenticated.  I posted it on the authentication thread but since I didn't have any of the required pics they wouldn't help me. Waiting to hear back from seller.


----------



## clevercat

So I am still saving up for my first extension cord and hoping to beat the next price increase. In the meantime, I did manage to snap up a preloved SEG (small electrical goods) - so excited!
Here it is


By the way - the poster who suggested authenticord4you...I almost choked on my coffee.


----------



## thewave1969

OMG!!! I just saw this thread!!! This is AB-FAB and insanely funny!!!:lolots:


----------



## thewave1969

OK, I need your advice: do you think I can carry my vintage LE Snapit at a wedding or would it be too casual? The pinkish-cream hue would match my outfit


----------



## Grooviegirlie

I had some friends over and when they noticed my extension cords in the living room they made some rude comments to me. One asked if my ECs were real and another one said something about how she can't believe I spend so much on just an extension cord when I could get another brand for cheaper and it would have the same function. My ECs are my passion! Does anyone else get these comments? What do you say?


----------



## nastasja

Good news guys! My SA said extension cords are now included in bonus point events!!! [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji16]


----------



## Oryx816

clevercat said:


> So I am still saving up for my first extension cord and hoping to beat the next price increase. In the meantime, I did manage to snap up a preloved SEG (small electrical goods) - so excited!
> Here it is
> View attachment 3319868
> 
> By the way - the poster who suggested authenticord4you...I almost choked on my coffee.




SEG!  Love it!  

Sorry I almost made you choke on your coffee!


----------



## fabuleux

littledesigner said:


> Sorry I am a bit late joining this.  So I went through this made to order process to create a HM extension cord.  They allow you to choose the shape, colour, wire length, type of plastic and number of devices you allow to plug in and also the colour of the light.  It was such a fun process and I chosen this white colour to match my violet milaris.  So I waited 6 months, it finally arrived!  It worth all the waiting!  I love how they provide you a date code for authentication if you want to sell it in the future.  My store manager is so nice she mention I can hotstamp my full name instead of my initial so I thought to make it more special I want to hotstamp some Chinese characters on it to make it more unique.  I am so happy with the outcome!  Thanks for letting me share.



Breathtaking! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Oryx816

Where does everyone put their extension cords?  I hate putting mine on the floor!


----------



## historygal

lizzieke said:


> View attachment 3319570
> 
> Mine has what appears to be cracks, or maybe dust, from incorrect storage, I bought it new from the store, is this normal?



This looks like normal wear and tear to me.  But if it bothers you, I heard you can use an alcohol free wipe or a Mr. Clean eraser to remove the dust.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

My husband got my hint.
And for Easter I received...



Normally, I buy my own gifts. This time, I trusted him - and what a great result!


----------



## ManilaMama

thewave1969 said:


> OK, I need your advice: do you think I can carry my vintage LE Snapit at a wedding or would it be too casual? The pinkish-cream hue would match my outfit




That vintage beauty is very rare and only people with discerning eyes would be able to know its value... 

I say go for it. Perhaps add a shiny charm to dress it up?


----------



## LVinCali

My work horse.  Love her so much!!!   

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## historygal

Here is my Belkin in Azur!  Do you think if I pretreat her with Loving my Chords she will be OK to take out in the rain?  I'm very scared of water spots.


----------



## fabuleux

historygal said:


> Here is my Belkin in Azur!  Do you think if I pretreat her with Loving my Chords she will be OK to take out in the rain?  I'm very scared of water spots.
> 
> View attachment 3319930



They are so pretty together!


----------



## lizzieke

historygal said:


> This looks like normal wear and tear to me.  But if it bothers you, I heard you can use an alcohol free wipe or a Mr. Clean eraser to remove the dust.




Thanks for the great advice, glad it's not a cracking issue, especially with all the latest cracking issues.


----------



## cocolv

ManilaMama said:


> Here is my new (to me) vintage cream Omni beauty. Look at the length on this baby. They don't make them like this anymore! Wearing my LV iPhone 6+ folio crossbody while charging is a breeze now! I'm obsessed!!!
> 
> View attachment 3319771




I'm totally obsessed too... I noticed on your vintage cream Omni beauty extension cord that you have a special knot holding it all together. I haven't seen this before. I have a petite DA, non-monogram, hot-stamped, pre-loved, cross body, LE Noe that my DH picked up for me (wait....I'm out of breath). Maybe you could do a YouTube video & we can all tie our special extension cords like that.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Oryx816 said:


> Where does everyone put their extension cords?  I hate putting mine on the floor!



I have an extension hook I can hang off a table or desk. If I'm on the train I just keep her  right on my lap. 

I had someone ask me the other day if my extension was real and I was like "all my extensions are real and I have 10 more at home".


----------



## slang

LVinCali said:


> My work horse.  Love her so much!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



I love it in noir! I want one in noir but I'm worried about colour transfer on my light floors.
Any issue with colour transfer so far?


----------



## Its_Me

I am new to extension cords but I have enjoyed looking at your collections. Do any of you have YouTube channels or know of any youtubers that show the ECs in use? TIA


----------



## Donauwaller

Oh, I almost missed this thread!
Can I please join in with my classic white extension? It has developed a lovely patina, and I'm extra-proud as it's a german edition!!


A special bonus: it still has the original tag...


----------



## ivonna

fabuleux said:


> That is the best picture of a GO14 and luxurious extension cords I have ever seen!




Thank you fabuleux! I think that there is just something truly special about the combination of cords and LV!


----------



## Donauwaller

Sheikha Latifa said:


> My husband got my hint.
> And for Easter I received...
> View attachment 3319911
> 
> 
> Normally, I buy my own gifts. This time, I trusted him - and what a great result!




I so envy you! What a beautiful, special piece! But isn't it a tad on the heavy side?


----------



## Oryx816

Donauwaller said:


> Oh, I almost missed this thread!
> Can I please join in with my classic white extension? It has developed a lovely patina, and I'm extra-proud as it's a german edition!!
> View attachment 3319952
> 
> A special bonus: it still has the original tag...
> View attachment 3319953




Wow! You got this beauty for a steal!  It is crazy how the prices of cords have gone up!  :smdh:


----------



## Kylie M

I was in Lowes yesterday with my classic Speedy 25 and a SA asked if I needed assistance in the electrical department, as she was concerned that I looked confused. I ended up coming home with nothing, as I'm still unsure on size and durability in the changing weather.


----------



## KC2370

Meeka41 said:


> View attachment 3319481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limited addition 2016[emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]



I called and was told it was sold out everywhere. It is no longer on their website. I was placed on the waiting list. When it arrives I will post pics in the Extension Cord Clubhouse.


----------



## Donauwaller

And this is my most favorite SEG! I just love the timeless black...


----------



## rainy1

Personally I prefer the industrial look, it goes great with Monogram and DE!!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

LemonDrop said:


> Off topic but your puppy in your bag.   How tiny is he? What kind of dog is he? So cute.



Thank you, That's Louie and he's a Maltese and is bearly 6 pounds. 
Wish he was a puppy but is 11 now!


----------



## forever.elise

KM7029 said:


> That was the rumor I heard on TPF.
> 
> 
> 
> I could save 1-2% sales tax in GA vs. my current location, plus free VIP snacks.  We better not drink too much of that free coke though!  I hear they don't have macaroons at HD, so we might have to settle with chocolate chip cookies.   Let's start planning this meet up, I am Besties with the HD regional manager and he can help us set this up!
> 
> 
> 
> After the shopping, we can all go out to lunch with our extension cords.   How does Applebee's sound?




Applebee's sounds great. We're going to have to make sure this trip is an even number of people so we can take advantage of the two for $20 deal. 
We should also see what historical landmarks might be in the area so we can make sure to snap pic of our extension cords and LVs. We can add our pics to the "Where in the world is your LV and extension cord?" thread. We will have to pre-plan the visits to various monuments and fountains...that should be the perfect spot for a group pic.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

7777777 said:


> HORRIBLE experience at Home Depot tonight:
> Let me start by saying that I always shop online since I do not receive a good customer service at my local store. I decided to give it another chance in hopes of a better experience once I learned that the salespeople there just started working on commission.
> So this is what happened. Nobody greeted me once I entered the store. It took me 2,5 hours to find the shelve with the extension  cords. To my disappointment all the ones on display were MIC. I do realize that they are all made of the same materials, but the country of origin has a sentimental value to me since the EC were invented in France.
> It took me another 30 minutes to find a salesperson. He did not seem interested to help me at all. I only asked him to go to the warehouse, check all the stock they have, find me one MIF and make sure it is a new one and has not been returned before. He said that they do not provide that kind of service and started helping another customer! The salesperson was not warm and willing to help me, but he was so attentive to this other customer for some reason who was buying the flooring, paint and appliances for his house.
> I wanted to discuss that matter with the manager, but could not find one.. I called 1-800 number but they weren't apologetic at all and asked me to provide a written statement of what had happened.
> Not going back to this store EVER again!
> Do you guys have any suggestions for the stores you like to go to? Any recommendations for a good SA? I am so upset, might not be able to sleep tonight.



I'm so sorry this happen to you. How were you dressed? Did you have make up on and your hair done? That might have been the problem. 
I always go with my hair in a pony tail, no make up and in my worn out pajamas bottoms and slippers.. I never have no issue. 
Come on dress to impress at Home Depot .. Put on your best Wal Mart outfit and try again!
Good luck!


----------



## clevercat

Oryx816 said:


> SEG!  Love it!
> 
> Sorry I almost made you choke on your coffee!


 
Oh, it was _you_! Some of your posts in the Kardashian threads have had the same effect


----------



## frivofrugalista

Donauwaller said:


> Oh, I almost missed this thread!
> Can I please join in with my classic white extension? It has developed a lovely patina, and I'm extra-proud as it's a german edition!!
> View attachment 3319952
> 
> A special bonus: it still has the original tag...
> View attachment 3319953




Wow! You got a great deal, that must have been 10 price increases ago.


----------



## 7777777

Markxmikesmom said:


> I'm so sorry this happen to you. How were you dressed? Did you have make up on and your hair done? That might have been the problem.
> I always go with my hair in a pony tail, no make up and in my worn out pajamas bottoms and slippers.. I never have no issue.
> Come on dress to impress at Home Depot .. Put on your best Wal Mart outfit and try again!
> Good luck!




I did have my hair in a pony tail. And I was wearing a simple Chanel outfit and one of my Birkins. I used to be a Vuitton lover and believe it is the most durable and the best value for your money. But both of my housekeepers and three of my babysitters own them. I still have one or two left after I gave the rest away.. Would you advice me to use one of them next time to look more down to earth?
Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Do TPFer's feel that surge protectors are as prestigious as extensions?


----------



## ManilaMama

cocolv said:


> I'm totally obsessed too... I noticed on your vintage cream Omni beauty extension cord that you have a special knot holding it all together. I haven't seen this before. I have a petite DA, non-monogram, hot-stamped, pre-loved, cross body, LE Noe that my DH picked up for me (wait....I'm out of breath). Maybe you could do a YouTube video & we can all tie our special extension cords like that.



OH THANK LV SOMEONE NOTICED!

Yes. That knot. It takes special skill to get that knot on my Omni EC. 

It's called.. -looks left and right then whispers- .. the Constrictor Knot.

From Wikipedia.. "The constrictor knot is one of the most effective binding knots. Simple and secure, it is a harsh knot that can be difficult or impossible to untie once tightened. It is made similarly to a clove hitch but with one end passed under the other, forming an overhand knot under a riding turn. The double constrictor knot is an even more robust variation that features two riding turns.."

I only wanted the best knot for my favorite EC. I had to buy 5 cheap ECs and test it on them. Of course, I made a mess and created dents all over the cords but after my 5th EC, I became confident enough to try the Constrictor Knot, or "CK" on my Omni.

It came out PERFECT. That CK is so secure, even the Ex-Mossad from Tel Aviv could not untie it!

IT LOOKS SO GOOD with LV. ECs with CKs and LVs. Say it with me.

And I tell you WHAT. CKs on ECs looks bloody amazing ESPECIALLY on petite DA, non-monogram, hot-stamped, pre-loved, cross body, LE Noes!!!!!

I would show you in a YouTube video but I don't know how to upload one! ullhair:


----------



## Donauwaller

Oryx816 said:


> Wow! You got this beauty for a steal!  It is crazy how the prices of cords have gone up!  :smdh:







frivofrugalista said:


> Wow! You got a great deal, that must have been 10 price increases ago.




My words! And it's so great how these unique pieces hold their value!
But I wouldn't dream of selling, all those wonderful moments spent together...


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

Not sure if this cord really matches but what do you all think? To wrap or not to wrap?


----------



## chiclawyer

This is the best thread I've ever seen in my almost 10 years on tpf. I'm dying laughing!


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

I found this one preloved in my Mother in Laws garage! It was just thrown in a box.. Can you believe it? I cleaned her up and think she looks good for 8 years old..


----------



## cocolv

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> Not sure if this cord really matches but what do you all think? To wrap or not to wrap?




[emoji23][emoji97][emoji23][emoji97]....stop....I'm dying....I'm an old lady....no bladder left....I'm running to the bathroom


----------



## Donauwaller

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> I found this one preloved in my Mother in Laws garage! It was just thrown in a box.. Can you believe it? I cleaned her up and think she looks good for 8 years old..




NO, I'm shocked [emoji15]! Such a unique color!
Help me, wasn't this a special edition back in ....?


----------



## cocolv

ManilaMama said:


> OH THANK LV SOMEONE NOTICED!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. That knot. It takes special skill to get that knot on my Omni EC.
> 
> 
> 
> It's called.. -looks left and right then whispers- .. the Constrictor Knot.
> 
> 
> 
> From Wikipedia.. "The constrictor knot is one of the most effective binding knots. Simple and secure, it is a harsh knot that can be difficult or impossible to untie once tightened. It is made similarly to a clove hitch but with one end passed under the other, forming an overhand knot under a riding turn. The double constrictor knot is an even more robust variation that features two riding turns.."
> 
> 
> 
> I only wanted the best knot for my favorite EC. I had to buy 5 cheap ECs and test it on them. Of course, I made a mess and created dents all over the cords but after my 5th EC, I became confident enough to try the Constrictor Knot, or "CK" on my Omni.
> 
> 
> 
> It came out PERFECT. That CK is so secure, even the Ex-Mossad from Tel Aviv could not untie it!
> 
> 
> 
> IT LOOKS SO GOOD with LV. ECs with CKs and LVs. Say it with me.
> 
> 
> 
> And I tell you WHAT. CKs on ECs looks bloody amazing ESPECIALLY on petite DA, non-monogram, hot-stamped, pre-loved, cross body, LE Noes!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I would show you in a YouTube video but I don't know how to upload one! ullhair:




Thanks so much for sharing. I find it hard that some ladies just don't open up on these forums.....I think you should be a moderator for all extension cord knots. You're so well versed. What I'll do is drive down to the yacht club in my Bentley carrying my Neverfull (is that an oxymoron since it's always loaded with cash, LV wallets, LV coin purses, LV key chains & Hot stamped Belkin extension cords plus macaroons from Laudree flown in from Paris). I'll give this info to the first sailor I see (because I don't think I can bring myself to tie my own knot), then post the results. You're a gem. Back to the good life &#127870;[emoji485][emoji513]


----------



## bearhead

meg_in_blue said:


> OMG...the only thing funnier than this thread...is trying to explain this thread to my DH.:lolots:


 
LOL! Right?? I tried explaining but it didn't work. When I showed him the pics, THEN he got it! ROFLMAO


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> Not sure if this cord really matches but what do you all think? To wrap or not to wrap?


Definitely wrap.  It keeps everything nice and neat to protect from accidents.   How did you wrap it so pretty? [emoji7] Can you do a youtube tutorial on it?


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

Donauwaller said:


> NO, I'm shocked [emoji15]! Such a unique color!
> Help me, wasn't this a special edition back in ....?


2008, I believe.. I believe it was a joint venture design. Belkin with Black and Decker. Such a special cord.


----------



## bearhead

Sheikha Latifa said:


> My husband got my hint.
> And for Easter I received...
> View attachment 3319911
> 
> 
> Normally, I buy my own gifts. This time, I trusted him - and what a great result!


 
 Lucky!!


----------



## Miss Krys

chiclawyer said:


> This is the best thread I've ever seen in my almost 10 years on tpf. I'm dying laughing!


It was either this or what type of toilet paper do LV owners use and how do we hang the roll?


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

SpeedyJC said:


> Do TPFer's feel that surge protectors are as prestigious as extensions?


I'm a purist and feel the extension cord is the best look. However, the surge protector provides more function and usability.. It really goes back to that age old question.. Function or fashion?


----------



## Donauwaller

Miss Krys said:


> It was either this or what type of toilet paper do LV owners use and how do we hang the roll?




No kidding - was just contemplating this


----------



## cocolv

Donauwaller said:


> No kidding - was just contemplating this
> View attachment 3320069




But it's Spring....I see Snow Flakes... I think people will whisper & point...


----------



## Divalish

Donauwaller said:


> No kidding - was just contemplating this
> View attachment 3320069



That is soooooo last season. Literally.


----------



## Miss Krys

Donauwaller said:


> No kidding - was just contemplating this
> View attachment 3320069


Allow me


----------



## Donauwaller

Completely my mistake [emoji15]!!
Here's the all-season bandouliere


----------



## cocolv

Donauwaller said:


> Completely my mistake [emoji15]!!
> Here's the all-season bandouliere
> View attachment 3320088




I don't know &#129300; Print on Print? Let me think about this one...


----------



## lvtam

7777777 said:


> HORRIBLE experience at Home Depot tonight:
> Let me start by saying that I always shop online since I do not receive a good customer service at my local store. I decided to give it another chance in hopes of a better experience once I learned that the salespeople there just started working on commission.
> So this is what happened. Nobody greeted me once I entered the store. It took me 2,5 hours to find the shelve with the extension  cords. To my disappointment all the ones on display were MIC. I do realize that they are all made of the same materials, but the country of origin has a sentimental value to me since the EC were invented in France.
> It took me another 30 minutes to find a salesperson. He did not seem interested to help me at all. I only asked him to go to the warehouse, check all the stock they have, find me one MIF and make sure it is a new one and has not been returned before. He said that they do not provide that kind of service and started helping another customer! The salesperson was not warm and willing to help me, but he was so attentive to this other customer for some reason who was buying the flooring, paint and appliances for his house.
> I wanted to discuss that matter with the manager, but could not find one.. I called 1-800 number but they weren't apologetic at all and asked me to provide a written statement of what had happened.
> Not going back to this store EVER again!
> Do you guys have any suggestions for the stores you like to go to? Any recommendations for a good SA? I am so upset, might not be able to sleep tonight.



OMG.  At work so I can't laugh, instead I just have tears welling up, so funny!


----------



## forever.elise

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> Not sure if this cord really matches but what do you all think? To wrap or not to wrap?




To wrap! To wrap! Reminds me of Artsy's braided handle!!![emoji7]


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

Donauwaller said:


> Completely my mistake [emoji15]!!
> Here's the all-season bandouliere
> View attachment 3320088


Omg! Love the embossing!! I heard Charmin was contemplating Mon Toilet Paper. I hope they do!


----------



## lvtam

Sami Handbags said:


> dh got me this one for valentines day and I was so happy. Then today I got it out to use it and noticed some bubbling on the plug part!!!  I've circled the bubbling in the photo. What should I do?  Is this a known defect with this model??? For the amount of money we pay this shouldn't happen on a 6 week old cord!!!



This is so disappointing.  Their quality has really gone downhill lately.  If things don't turn around, I'm just going to go back to sticking my plugs directly into the wall!


----------



## forever.elise

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> I found this one preloved in my Mother in Laws garage! It was just thrown in a box.. Can you believe it? I cleaned her up and think she looks good for 8 years old..




The orange really pairs nicely with your brown mono...for reals!


----------



## jax818

thewave1969 said:


> OK, I need your advice: do you think I can carry my vintage LE Snapit at a wedding or would it be too casual? The pinkish-cream hue would match my outfit




Ooooooo....LOVE your vintage piece!  The patina is perfection!  Definitely wear it to the wedding. It's not too casual at all.  You can rock it with a LBD.


----------



## forever.elise

cocolv said:


> I don't know &#129300; Print on Print? Let me think about this one...




Print on print is all the rage for fall 2016, in fact triple prints are like triple points. I've seen the youngsters even adding the paper towels for a layering look. Bounty offers the deepest embossing, and IMOP is the softest touch. Comparable to Soft Locket...


----------



## LVinCali

slang said:


> I love it in noir! I want one in noir but I'm worried about colour transfer on my light floors.
> 
> Any issue with colour transfer so far?




A little, but I used non-alcohol wet wipes and all marks wiped right off!  Phew!

Also saw on this thread that Mr. Clean Magic Eraser can get tougher stains off.



My EC collection so far:

Noir Croma with USB
Beige Croma with USB
Beige Croma
Beige Belkin mini
2 Noir Panasonic


----------



## forever.elise

Guys, extension cord or Bandeau? I can't decide!!!


----------



## cocolv

forever.elise said:


> Print on print is all the rage for fall 2016, in fact triple prints are like triple points. I've seen the youngsters even adding the paper towels for a layering look. Bounty offers the deepest embossing, and IMOP is the softest touch. Comparable to Soft Locket...




You sound like a conasoure of all things paper. Have you been using TP & paper towels long? Using both seems a bit braggadocious IMHO. Who am I to judge? Maybe I just don't understand those youngsters today.....&#128580;


----------



## cocolv

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3320113
> 
> Guys, extension cord or Bandeau? I can't decide!!!




Extension cord all the way. I hope you don't mind if I steal your style. If I see you in the mall, I'll smile & wink. [emoji6][emoji7]


----------



## forever.elise

cocolv said:


> You sound like a conasoure of all things paper. Have you been using TP & paper towels long? Using both seems a bit braggadocious IMHO. Who am I to judge? Maybe I just don't understand those youngsters today.....&#128580;




You know what, I had a "Come to Jesus moment" and I'm just over all the braggadociousness and I say live and let live. I'm an observer, no expert, but I feel like I've developed a keen eye for the various types of paper and I like to try them all!


----------



## forever.elise

cocolv said:


> Extension cord all the way. I hope you don't mind if I steal your style. If I see you in the mall, I'll smile & wink. [emoji6][emoji7]




You know, I was thinking that too! I love the way the white contrasts my DE print. And go right ahead, I always wink back[emoji6]


----------



## LVinCali

SpeedyJC said:


> Do TPFer's feel that surge protectors are as prestigious as extensions?




In my city, there are daily power cuts so it's no big deal to have surge protectors.  Kind of like a Neverfull- they are everywhere.  

I even splurged on a Backup Battery Generator for our house (Shhhhhh don't tell Mr. Vuitton).

But I have a friend who lives in a small town who is the only one who has surge protection- she says people would freak out if they knew how much she paid for it.


----------



## chiclawyer

Miss Krys said:


> It was either this or what type of toilet paper do LV owners use and how do we hang the roll?



Hahaha yes, so classic!! Reminds me of a hilarious thread a year or two ago re: LV trashbags.


----------



## vaz

x


----------



## Iamminda

Hey guys, which extension cord looks better with my pochette?  I was thinking of using one of these instead of buying a longer shoulder strap.


----------



## LVinCali

Iamminda said:


> Hey guys, which extension cord looks better with my pochette?  I was thinking of using one of these instead of buying a longer shoulder strap.
> 
> View attachment 3320136




Green I think, but maybe show mod pics with each one?


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3320113
> 
> Guys, extension cord or Bandeau? I can't decide!!!


This is stunning! Why put a boring ole bandeau on your bag when you could use that gorgeous cord! Just beautiful


----------



## vaz

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> Not sure if this cord really matches but what do you all think? To wrap or not to wrap?


 
Oh i'm loving your cord Bandeau , do they come in different colours ?


----------



## lho

I took my brand new extension cord out today and it started to drizzle. I really hope the watermarks aren't permanent!  I'm so upset with myself right now!!!


----------



## Iamminda

LVinCali said:


> Green I think, but maybe show mod pics with each one?




Thanks, yep think green is better.   Here it is as a shoulder bag with the strap doubled.


----------



## LVinCali

lho said:


> I took my brand new extension cord out today and it started to drizzle. I really hope the watermarks aren't permanent!  I'm so upset with myself right now!!!




Yikes!  But I am sure it will be fine, and if there are a few marks, no worries- these cords are meant to be used.  

Maybe carry a plastic bag in your pocket for future drizzle emergencies?


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Thanks, yep think green is better.   Here it is as a shoulder bag with the strap doubled.
> 
> View attachment 3320156




Great choice! The green is the perfect pop of colour!


----------



## cocolv

Iamminda said:


> Thanks, yep think green is better.   Here it is as a shoulder bag with the strap doubled.
> 
> View attachment 3320156




[emoji23][emoji97][emoji23][emoji97][emoji23][emoji97] stop [emoji119]&#127995; stop [emoji119]&#127995; [emoji23][emoji97][emoji23]


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> Thanks, yep think green is better.   Here it is as a shoulder bag with the strap doubled.
> 
> View attachment 3320156




Oh I am LOVING this is look! I think it's gonna be really popular at Christmastime. Functional yet stylish. You'll be the hit of all the tree-trimming parties; there to lend a hand when someone needs an extra cord. I can hardly wait for snow again[emoji4]


----------



## forever.elise

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> This is stunning! Why put a boring ole bandeau on your bag when you could use that gorgeous cord! Just beautiful







vaz said:


> Oh i'm loving your cord Bandeau , do they come in different colours ?




Well, my SA at Lowe's gave me a sneak peak of upcoming bandeaucord colors...I thought I would share! Had to discreetly snap a pic from the look book:


----------



## bearhead

forever.elise said:


> Well, my SA at Lowe's gave me a sneak peak of upcoming bandeaucord colors...I thought I would share! Had to discreetly snap a pic from the look book:
> View attachment 3320168


 
OMG what's the name of the purple color?? Release date?


----------



## fabuleux

Iamminda said:


> Thanks, yep think green is better.   Here it is as a shoulder bag with the strap doubled.
> 
> View attachment 3320156



Haha


----------



## forever.elise

bearhead said:


> OMG what's the name of the purple color?? Release date?




I believe it's either the "Barney La Dinosaure" or "Rich Girl Mauve". I couldn't see the names, but just going off word of mouth...depends on what they'll look like IRL. She said we can expect these to be part of the summer collection, but she hinted only one would be a permanent color! [emoji15]


----------



## bearhead

forever.elise said:


> I believe it's either the "Barney La Dinosaure" or "Rich Girl Mauve". I couldn't see the names, but just going off word of mouth...depends on what they'll look like IRL. She said we can expect these to be part of the summer collection, but she hinted only one would be a permanent color! [emoji15]






Ooooooh  I hope it's the Barney La Dinosaure, I'm so excited!!


----------



## lvtam

REVEAL!  Look what the UPS guy just dropped off! 



So excited, stalked this online forever and it finally became available!  

Presenting...Ms. Extension Cord and Surge Protector in One!  I think the white will be perfect for summer. 



And couldn't resist this beauty to keep the plastic that beautiful matte beige color.  



I'll do some mod shots later!


----------



## katieny

7777777 said:


> Selling and buying is not permitted here. PM me.


Hahaha!


----------



## paperORplastic

Anyone around for a reveal?


----------



## frivofrugalista

paperORplastic said:


> Anyone around for a reveal?




Me!!!


----------



## paperORplastic

frivofrugalista said:


> Me!!!


Excellent.  She's a little shy.


----------



## katieny

historygal said:


> Here is my Belkin in Azur!  Do you think if I pretreat her with Loving my Chords she will be OK to take out in the rain?  I'm very scared of water spots.
> 
> View attachment 3319930



OMG! You have a Belkin? How long were you on the wait list?  I can't believe you found rare white with palladium sides. It's my holy grail.


----------



## Iamminda

paperORplastic said:


> Excellent.  She's a little shy.



Open, open!


----------



## paperORplastic

I don't want to keep anyone waiting.  
Thank you for letting me share


----------



## forever.elise

paperORplastic said:


> Excellent.  She's a little shy.




[emoji137]&#127996;here here! Don't be shy!


----------



## Iamminda

lvtam said:


> REVEAL!  Look what the UPS guy just dropped off!
> View attachment 3320262
> 
> 
> So excited, stalked this online forever and it finally became available!
> 
> Presenting...Ms. Extension Cord and Surge Protector in One!  I think the white will be perfect for summer.
> View attachment 3320263
> 
> 
> And couldn't resist this beauty to keep the plastic that beautiful matte beige color.
> View attachment 3320273
> 
> 
> I'll do some mod shots later!



Twins on the black one!  I find this one to be such a versatile year round piece!


----------



## Iamminda

paperORplastic said:


> I don't want to keep anyone waiting.
> Thank you for letting me share



Congrats!  That black PVC material looks divine -- I bet it smells so good.


----------



## forever.elise

forever.elise said:


> [emoji137]&#127996;here here! Don't be shy!




Omg great reveal. Lease add mod ****s with your LV!


----------



## jax818

Iamminda said:


> Thanks, yep think green is better.   Here it is as a shoulder bag with the strap doubled.
> 
> View attachment 3320156




Definitely green!  Adds a nice POP of color. [emoji6]


----------



## paperORplastic

Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  That black PVC material looks divine -- I bet it smells so good.



Thank you.  The scent is quite intoxicating.


----------



## paperORplastic

forever.elise said:


> Omg great reveal. Lease add mod ****s with your LV!



Thank you .  I will work on it


----------



## Tonimack

I got my first VIP gift today!! I love my new EC but not as much as the gift my lovely SA surprised me with today. Introducing my pencil to write stuff down with! So in love


----------



## clevercat

Tonimack said:


> I got my first VIP gift today!! I love my new EC but not as much as the gift my lovely SA surprised me with today. Introducing my pencil to write stuff down with! So in love




I am SO envious! It's beautiful [emoji173]&#65039; Do you mind me asking, how much do you need to spend before you are considered a VIP? Do you always work with the same SA?


----------



## ivonna

paperORplastic said:


> I don't want to keep anyone waiting.
> Thank you for letting me share




Congrats! Gorgeous EC!!!! You can never go wrong with black! Such a classic!


----------



## forever.elise

Guys, I think I hit the motherboard of extension cords in the library today. Thinking of adding this one to my collection. Is it too big?


----------



## cocolv

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3320341
> 
> Guys, I think I hit the motherboard of extension cords in the library today. Thinking of adding this one to my collection. Is it too big?




How tall are you? It's all about proportion.


----------



## RochRumRunner

Has anyone tried to tie their noe with a 3ft EC? I've searched this thread for mod shots and just can't seem to find any! Can anyone help? Close up of tie with full instructions would be sublime and then a YT vid would be grand. Thank you ever so much in advance!!!! <hugs>


----------



## ivonna

lvtam said:


> REVEAL!  Look what the UPS guy just dropped off!
> View attachment 3320262
> 
> 
> So excited, stalked this online forever and it finally became available!
> 
> Presenting...Ms. Extension Cord and Surge Protector in One!  I think the white will be perfect for summer.
> View attachment 3320263
> 
> 
> And couldn't resist this beauty to keep the plastic that beautiful matte beige color.
> View attachment 3320273
> 
> 
> I'll do some mod shots later!




This is totally my HG extension cord! You are so lucky! Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3320341
> 
> Guys, I think I hit the motherboard of extension cords in the library today. Thinking of adding this one to my collection. Is it too big?



Not too big.  Big is always good--talking about extension cords here.


----------



## fabuleux

This thread is barely 24 hours old and it already totals 28 pages... That's pretty amazing!


----------



## JetSetGo!

fabuleux said:


> This thread is barely 24 hours old and it already totals 28 pages... That's pretty amazing!



It is hilarious!


----------



## forever.elise

fabuleux said:


> This thread is barely 24 hours old and it already totals 28 pages... That's pretty amazing!




I think someone needs to tip E!News...
"Women go crazy for their LVs and new craze...EXTENSION CORDS!" I would love to see our mod shots on TV. I can see Kanye West ripping us off!


----------



## forever.elise

cocolv said:


> How tall are you? It's all about proportion.







Iamminda said:


> Not too big.  Big is always good--talking about extension cords here.




I'm 5'7"...
You're right, what was I thinking! Extension cords! The bigger the better!


----------



## frivofrugalista

fabuleux said:


> This thread is barely 24 hours old and it already totals 28 pages... That's pretty amazing!




You opened the floodgates....[emoji23]


----------



## Markxmikesmom

forever.elise said:


> I think someone needs to tip E!News...
> "Women go crazy for their LVs and new craze...EXTENSION CORDS!" I would love to see our mod shots on TV. I can see Kanye West ripping us off!



Right! Sneakers with extension cord laces..


----------



## SpeedyJC

I'm so upset I just bought a brand new extension cord and I noticed what looks to be a plastic thread coming out of the wire! I contacted EC Services and they told me that this is definitely not normal and to take it back! I have to say I am not happy with the recent quality of these extension cords the cords of the 80,s/early 90's were much much more higher quality than they are now. My cord was made in China not France so I don't know if this has anything to do with it or not. All I know is that the store better make this right for me or I will never ever buy another extension cord again!


----------



## forever.elise

Markxmikesmom said:


> Right! Sneakers with extension cord laces..




[emoji13]


----------



## forever.elise

This question just dawned on me...what kind of extension cord do you think LV uses for the new Twist?! I'm dying to know, would love to purchase the same to insure that my bag brands are aligned!


----------



## forever.elise

SpeedyJC said:


> I'm so upset I just bought a brand new extension cord and I noticed what looks to be a plastic thread coming out of the wire! I contacted EC Services and they told me that this is definitely not normal and to take it back! I have to say I am not happy with the recent quality of these extension cords the cords of the 80,s/early 90's were much much more higher quality than they are now. My cord was made in China not France so I don't know if this has anything to do with it or not. All I know is that the store better make this right for me or I will never ever buy another extension cord again!




I don't care what anyone says, the MIF cords are better, never had a problem. MIC cords always end up starting small fires...[emoji34][emoji91]
I would try another location to see if you can hunt down a MIF! GL!


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

fabuleux said:


> This thread is barely 24 hours old and it already totals 28 pages... That's pretty amazing!


I'm hoping LV gets wind of this and makes a plug/extension cord bag charm... I would totally buy it just for the inside joke of this thread!


----------



## Cheetah7

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> I'm hoping LV gets wind of this and makes a plug/extension cord bag charm... I would totally buy it just for the inside joke of this thread!


 

HAHA, I would too.  I think it would be awesome


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

This has to be hands down the WEIRDEST bag thread on TPF. I cannot believe it has almost 30 pages of posts!! It's hilarious!! Keep it up! It brought a smile to my day


----------



## LVlovethemall

fabuleux said:


> wow. That's a nice one. They don't make them like this anymore. Nowadays the plastic is much thinner and it chips with use... That's why a lot of people go the preloved route.


lmao&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128579;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## ivonna

Tonimack said:


> I got my first VIP gift today!! I love my new EC but not as much as the gift my lovely SA surprised me with today. Introducing my pencil to write stuff down with! So in love




Congrats on your VIP status! Your extension cord collection must be out of this world! The pencil is beyond amazing! so jelly! I can only wish with my two extension cords, but maybe one day...


----------



## RochRumRunner

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> I'm hoping LV gets wind of this and makes a plug/extension cord bag charm... I would totally buy it just for the inside joke of this thread!



Wait...I thought they did!!! NYC, Illustration line, March 2015. The Building graphics. The concept was introduced ever so slightly with the dryer. Then to keep it consistent with the continents they debuted both styles in white and black release edition. Didn't you see it?


----------



## cocolv

RochRumRunner said:


> Wait...I thought they did!!! NYC, Illustration line, March 2015. The Building graphics. The concept was introduced ever so slightly with the dryer. Then to keep it consistent with the continents they debuted both styles in white and black release edition. Didn't you see it?




I'll be in NYC in a couple of weeks. I can't wait to take a selfie (with my own extension cord in hand) in front of LV @ post it on Tpf, Instagram, Twitter, YouTube & on the 10 most wanted in the post office. I hope you don't miss it. I'll do an unboxing at the corner after my 3 hours of shopping in the store. Since I'll be bringing my own EC, I'm sure I'll be getting champagne & macaroon service. Can't wait...thanks for the Intel.


----------



## TeamHutchens

you guys are killing me   crying here
Much needed!


----------



## lvmk

Guys... I need advice. I think the rubber coating around the wires is peeling on my EC. This is my first EC; do you think it needs a repair yet and if so do you think it will be complementary or should I pay for it? I heard that recoating is free within the first year.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## LadyD21

Tres bonne idee Fabuleux! :lolots:


----------



## Iamminda

OMG.  I just won an auction for a Kusama extension cord!!!!  I can't believe it. I missed out on this one when it was at the store.   So excited.  Think it will pair nicely with my Noe.


----------



## 7777777

Iamminda said:


> OMG.  I just won an auction for a Kusama extension cord!!!!  I can't believe it. I missed out on this one when it was at the store.   So excited.  Think it will pair nicely with my Noe.
> 
> View attachment 3320597



Truly a piece of Art!
I miss Marc Jacobs!!!


----------



## 7777777

lvmk said:


> Guys... I need advice. I think the rubber coating around the wires is peeling on my EC. This is my first EC; do you think it needs a repair yet and if so do you think it will be complementary or should I pay for it? I heard that recoating is free within the first year.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



You seem to have a really bad luck with EC based on your picture.
Maybe have more plugs installed or find an alternative product all together?


----------



## lvtam

lvmk said:


> Guys... I need advice. I think the rubber coating around the wires is peeling on my EC. This is my first EC; do you think it needs a repair yet and if so do you think it will be complementary or should I pay for it? I heard that recoating is free within the first year.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!




The cracking on this model EC is a known issue so they should repair it for free.


----------



## 7777777

Thanks everyone for making me laugh for the last couple of days!


----------



## BleuSaphir

Is this a parody of the thread: What Kind of Cars LV Owners Drives? Because I thought people were serious about what extention cords are using to bring along in their LV bags. LOL


----------



## Daxfjc

fabuleux said:


> Hey guys!
> Here is finally a space for all of us who are both bags AND extension cords lovers to discuss our double passion. So here is my 2002 extension cord in egg shell color. It's quite a beauty.
> 
> View attachment 3319286


This thread has made my day! LOL!


----------



## jaztee

Hey guys, I'm on ban island at the moment but really want an evening bag... So I think I may attach my fave EC to my Sarah wallet. It matches the hardware! Thoughts?


----------



## dusty paws

paperORplastic said:


> Anyone around for a reveal?



legit just laughed so hard i choked. thanks for making me laugh!


----------



## forever.elise

dusty paws said:


> legit just laughed so hard i choked. thanks for making me laugh!




The best is when she says "she's a little shy"[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I diiiiiiied!


----------



## forever.elise

jaztee said:


> Hey guys, I'm on ban island at the moment but really want an evening bag... So I think I may attach my fave EC to my Sarah wallet. It matches the hardware! Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3320633




Nothing like shopping from your own closet! The gold extension cord really brings out the beautiful gold hardware of your Vernis. Oh, Amarante and yellow are everything to me- they're pretty much complimentary colors on the color wheel! [emoji169][emoji171]


----------



## jax818

paperORplastic said:


> Anyone around for a reveal?




I just died!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## InflightGoddess

extension cords game strong! lololol!


----------



## 7777777

paperORplastic said:


> Anyone around for a reveal?


 
You should of requested a box, ribbon and the drawstring dust bag!
They do affect resale value in case you decide to sell in the future..


----------



## 7777777

Do you guys insure your EC?
I do have the homeowners insurance, but worry if they are going to be fully covered in case something happens..


----------



## ManilaMama

OMG my SA just sent me THIS!! She said it will be out mid-April!!

I messaged back asking for price but she said she doesn't know yet! Eek! Looks like I'm gonna catch a ship out of ban island soon!!


----------



## nastasja

paperORplastic said:


> I don't want to keep anyone waiting.
> Thank you for letting me share




OMG, I love it! Mod pic pleeeease!! I need to know if it can be worn crossbody!


----------



## 7777777

ManilaMama said:


> OMG my SA just sent me THIS!! She said it will be out mid-April!!
> 
> I messaged back asking for price but she said she doesn't know yet! Eek! Looks like I'm gonna catch a ship out of ban island soon!!
> 
> View attachment 3320693




I was told that you can only buy this bag in person at the pop up LV store in Bermuda during America's cup. If anyone has more insight please let me know!


----------



## thewave1969

ManilaMama said:


> OMG my SA just sent me THIS!! She said it will be out mid-April!!
> 
> I messaged back asking for price but she said she doesn't know yet! Eek! Looks like I'm gonna catch a ship out of ban island soon!!
> 
> View attachment 3320693



OMG, this is gorgeous! Can't wait to carry one myself! Hope it will be a MIF


----------



## Donauwaller

What I truly love about extensions is their versatility! They're so understatedly elegant...



But the best part: hubby shares my passion!!!!


----------



## litchi

Now I can't look at any of the reveal threads without looking for the extension cord!!


----------



## RochRumRunner

Donauwaller said:


> What I truly love about extensions is their versatility! They're so understatedly elegant...
> View attachment 3320736
> 
> 
> But the best part: hubby shares my passion!!!!




So simple, refined and understated. I have to get this SEC NOW!!!  

<great color tones within the photo btw>


----------



## ivonna

jaztee said:


> Hey guys, I'm on ban island at the moment but really want an evening bag... So I think I may attach my fave EC to my Sarah wallet. It matches the hardware! Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3320633




And you just created a perfect combo!


----------



## ivonna

ManilaMama said:


> OMG my SA just sent me THIS!! She said it will be out mid-April!!
> 
> I messaged back asking for price but she said she doesn't know yet! Eek! Looks like I'm gonna catch a ship out of ban island soon!!
> 
> View attachment 3320693




Oh dear Lord!!!! This is my next HG!


----------



## ivonna

Donauwaller said:


> What I truly love about extensions is their versatility! They're so understatedly elegant...
> View attachment 3320736
> 
> 
> But the best part: hubby shares my passion!!!!




What a perfect match! Cream cord and Azur is a divine combination!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Donauwaller said:


> I so envy you! What a beautiful, special piece! But isn't it a tad on the heavy side?




What can I say. I love them big and strong.
For the money I am paying, I want a noticeable statement piece.

What worries me a little, is that my husband bought a similar one for our 22-year old live-in Swedish maid and put it in her room. Should I be worried?


----------



## Murphy47

Sheikha Latifa said:


> What can I say. I love them big and strong.
> For the money I am paying, I want a noticeable statement piece.
> 
> What worries me a little, is that my husband bought a similar one for our 22-year old live-in Swedish maid and put it in her room. Should I be worried?




I would certainly monitor the situation. You can never be too careful with hot young nannies. Unless they are only interested in OTHER hot young nannies. 
One must be wary of such extravagant EC gifts.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Does anyone dare me when I go to LV on Thursday or Friday to ask the SA if there are any new extension cords in?


----------



## cocolv

SpeedyJC said:


> Does anyone dare me when I go to LV on Thursday or Friday to ask the SA if there are any new extension cords in?




Oh....I do.....come on, do it, do it, do it.....I'm waiting to see a celeb with a LV & a EC sticking out of his/her bag....wouldn't that be great!!! That would be soooo funny. I could see Nicole Richie doing it [emoji28]


----------



## cocolv

7777777 said:


> I was told that you can only buy this bag in person at the pop up LV store in Bermuda during America's cup. If anyone has more insight please let me know!




I also heard IF you want the best service, you have to bring your own extension cord with you (on your LV bag as a charm or strap) so you can show you are worthy of the bag. If you show up with a hot stamped  Belkin, well, you are IN. Champagne & Macaroons all around. If not.....well I can't even imagine......they might not even acknowledge you (it could send you home crying). You'll be in Bermuda....who wants to cry on pink sand? Not me....never [emoji844]


----------



## Tonimack

clevercat said:


> I am SO envious! It's beautiful [emoji173]&#65039; Do you mind me asking, how much do you need to spend before you are considered a VIP? Do you always work with the same SA?


My SA is the best!!! I only work with him.  I can't imagine the commission he made this year...I spent a whopping $8.00! Kinda went overboard with the spending but it was worth it...I love my pencil!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tonimack said:


> My SA is the best!!! I only work with him.  I can't imagine the commission he made this year...I spent a whopping $8.00! Kinda went overboard with the spending but it was worth it...I love my pencil!




This (and the picture with the starbucks cup) made me choke. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

I am desperately in need of some laughs at the moment so THANKS to anyone who contributed to this thread and to fabuleux who started it. [emoji4]


----------



## clevercat

Tonimack said:


> My SA is the best!!! I only work with him.  I can't imagine the commission he made this year...I spent a whopping $8.00! Kinda went overboard with the spending but it was worth it...I love my pencil!




$8!! Gosh, I'm envious. Right now, I can only dream of spending money like that...*sigh*. You're so lucky. I hope that by this time next year, I'll be ready to buy my first EC - I really want the whole store experience, you know? The refreshments as I make my choice, the hushed murmur of the SAs at the till point, the sweet, sweet rustle of the plastic bag...I can't wait!
I wonder, is there a good 'starter' EC? Any suggestions?


----------



## Murphy47

cocolv said:


> I also heard IF you want the best service, you have to bring your own extension cord with you (on your LV bag as a charm or strap) so you can show you are worthy of the bag. If you show up with a hot stamped  Belkin, well, you are IN. Champagne & Macaroons all around. If not.....well I can't even imagine......they might not even acknowledge you (it could send you home crying). You'll be in Bermuda....who wants to cry on pink sand? Not me....never [emoji844]




Maybe you ladies can help. 
I am looking to downsize my daily EC (see pic) and am just so confused. 
I sold most of my old EC's to make room and have the extra funds to be able to get what I want but I just can't decide. 
All these stories of peeling, fraying, and the occasional sparks just have me so nervous. 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## forever.elise

You'll be in Bermuda....who wants to cry on pink sand? Not me....never [emoji844][/QUOTE]



OMG, SNL worthy line there. Who wants to cry on pink sand?!


----------



## LakeLake

Introducing my newest addition, the GM EC in mimosa yellow! Once I saw the shop fitters using it I KNEW I needed one asap!


----------



## Iamminda

LakeLake said:


> Introducing my newest addition, the GM EC in mimosa yellow! Once I saw the shop fitters using it I KNEW I needed one asap!



Stunning color!  How did you snag a GM?   Thought they are phasing out this size.  Congrats again.


----------



## Murphy47

LakeLake said:


> Introducing my newest addition, the GM EC in mimosa yellow! Once I saw the shop fitters using it I KNEW I needed one asap!




Now that is a gorgeous EC. The larger sizes are just so practical.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Enjoying this thread immensely


----------



## LakeLake

Iamminda said:


> Stunning color!  How did you snag a GM?   Thought they are phasing out this size.  Congrats again.



I'm a VVSDIP (very very super dooper important person) and had my SA track down the last one in Australia.

FYI ladies, this will NOT fit in a Keepall 45, best go with a 50 and that way you can still take on airplanes.


----------



## jellyv

You guys get asked if your EC is real? It happens ALL..the...time to me! Last night in the checkout lane at Target some girls started fiddling with my cord and saying "must be nice to live in the 'burbs" and things like that--SO many haters out there! [emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## lvmk

Guys! I just bought a new extension cord from my local Extension Cord boutique. They gave me the wrong copy of the receipt! My receipt says "STORE COPY" at the top instead of "CLIENT COPY"! Should I return the receipt and request a new one? I'm worried I might have trouble if I try to resell in the future.  I included the receipt in question (with my info blacked out, of course!

But I did manage to snag a made in France extension cord!!!!!!   It's mimosa PVC with a silver metallic heat stamp!  

Thank you in advance!


----------



## forever.elise

lvmk said:


> Guys! I just bought a new extension cord from my local Extension Cord boutique. They gave me the wrong copy of the receipt! My receipt says "STORE COPY" at the top instead of "CLIENT COPY"! Should I return the receipt and request a new one? I'm worried I might have trouble if I try to resell in the future.  I included the receipt in question (with my info blacked out, of course!
> 
> 
> 
> But I did manage to snag a made in France extension cord!!!!!!   It's mimosa PVC with a silver metallic heat stamp!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
I love you, I really do. Omg, your photoshop is AMAZING! Ok, back to playing pretend!
Yes, keep the merchant copy because if you sell I'm sure someone will find that receipt more valuable!!! &#129300;hahaha.


----------



## forever.elise

lvmk said:


> Guys! I just bought a new extension cord from my local Extension Cord boutique. They gave me the wrong copy of the receipt! My receipt says "STORE COPY" at the top instead of "CLIENT COPY"! Should I return the receipt and request a new one? I'm worried I might have trouble if I try to resell in the future.  I included the receipt in question (with my info blacked out, of course!
> 
> 
> 
> But I did manage to snag a made in France extension cord!!!!!!   It's mimosa PVC with a silver metallic heat stamp!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!




Btw, your SA is Buzz?! Omg me too! I LOVE him! I'm still waiting for that free pencil, but I feel like this will be the year[emoji4]


----------



## qudz104

Is this the best thread on tpf currently? I would have to say yes!!


----------



## lvmk

forever.elise said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> I love you, I really do. Omg, your photoshop is AMAZING! Ok, back to playing pretend!
> Yes, keep the merchant copy because if you sell I'm sure someone will find that receipt more valuable!!! &#129300;hahaha.





forever.elise said:


> Btw, your SA is Buzz?! Omg me too! I LOVE him! I'm still waiting for that free pencil, but I feel like this will be the year[emoji4]


Thanks! I try! I'll keep the receipt then! And yes, Buzz is amazing! He even helped me pick Mimosa when I was debating between Electric Orange PVC and the Mimosa PVC! He's so great! I too am still waiting for my VIC gift but I think if I buy two or three more ECs this year I'll be in!  But the VIC gift I'm hoping to get is that beautiful broken lightbulb.


----------



## jaztee

LakeLake said:


> Introducing my newest addition, the GM EC in mimosa yellow! Once I saw the shop fitters using it I KNEW I needed one asap!



That's gorgeous hun, I think we have the same EC. Someone needs to start a thread for us in the Clubhouse!


----------



## Bijans

I  really am having a hard time deciding which cord to buy this is my first time ... im so confused ? Do you think a GM would be to big im only 5'1 ? &#128514;&#128514; The mimosa yellow is so beautiful &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## MiaBorsa

LakeLake said:


> Introducing my newest addition, the GM EC in mimosa yellow! Once I saw the shop fitters using it I KNEW I needed one asap!



   OMG, I have GM EC in MY envy.       Must possess!


----------



## LakeLake

My black w GHW Emprient Cles hangs so beautifully and is perfect with OM MY GM EC! 
(OMG it's EC^2)

If anyone wants to know if this will work them, even if you don't give any insight to your preferences for size/colour/uses, I defs rate this exact combo


----------



## LakeLake

Bijans said:


> I  really am having a hard time deciding which cord to buy this is my first time ... im so confused ? Do you think a GM would be to big im only 5'1 ? &#128514;&#128514; The mimosa yellow is so beautiful &#128525;&#128525;



Better to get GM than MM and need the extra extension length! But really, sometimes you just gotta treat yo self and have a few in rotation &#128514;


----------



## LakeLake

lvmk said:


> Thanks! I try! I'll keep the receipt then! And yes, Buzz is amazing! He even helped me pick Mimosa when I was debating between Electric Orange PVC and the Mimosa PVC! He's so great! I too am still waiting for my VIC gift but I think if I buy two or three more ECs this year I'll be in!  But the VIC gift I'm hoping to get is that beautiful broken lightbulb.



I thought that GWP was just a rumour! So happy they're producing that RW piece &#128540;


----------



## lvmk

LakeLake said:


> My black w GHW Emprient Cles hangs so beautifully and is perfect with OM MY GM EC!
> (OMG it's EC^2)
> 
> If anyone wants to know if this will work them, even if you don't give any insight to your preferences for size/colour/uses, I defs rate this exact combo


How much did you pay for your EC if you don't mind me asking? I paid $150 not including tax for my NM GM EC in Mimosa... I heard there was a price increase between the OM and NM.


----------



## lvmk

LakeLake said:


> I thought that GWP was just a rumour! So happy they're producing that RW piece &#128540;


Yes I know it is quite beautiful isn't it!


----------



## LakeLake

lvmk said:


> How much did you pay for your EC if you don't mind me asking? I paid $150 not including tax for my NM GM EC in Mimosa... I heard there was a price increase between the OM and NM.



It was $20 calculating for tax/VAT/GST/GFC/HTH/LOL/WTF/BBQ/Macy's gift cards/plane tickets to New York/all my Starbucks iced coffees so I managed a real bargain!


----------



## lvmk

LakeLake said:


> It was $20 calculating for tax/VAT/GST/GFC/HTH/LOL/WTF/BBQ/Macy's gift cards/plane tickets to New York/all my Starbucks iced coffees so I managed a real bargain!


Wow! These price increases are getting ridiculous! I heard it's because they're trying to become more like Extentihermès.


----------



## LakeLake

lvmk said:


> wow! These price increases are getting ridiculous! I heard it's because they're trying to become more like extentihermès.



&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## LakeLake

lvmk said:


> Wow! These price increases are getting ridiculous! I heard it's because they're trying to become more like Extentihermès.



As long as they don't go the way of Exsaint Laucord I'll keep buying! It's just addictive and they know it.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

This has got to be the funniest thread I've ever seen on tPF! [emoji23]


----------



## lvmk

MustLuvDogs said:


> This has got to be the funniest thread I've ever seen on tPF! [emoji23]


Your doggie is adorable!!!!


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

LakeLake said:


> My black w GHW Emprient Cles hangs so beautifully and is perfect with OM MY GM EC!
> (OMG it's EC^2)
> 
> If anyone wants to know if this will work them, even if you don't give any insight to your preferences for size/colour/uses, I defs rate this exact combo


That cles was designed for that EC. The colors really compliment each other! It's really good for when you're on the go!


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

lvmk said:


> Guys! I just bought a new extension cord from my local Extension Cord boutique. They gave me the wrong copy of the receipt! My receipt says "STORE COPY" at the top instead of "CLIENT COPY"! Should I return the receipt and request a new one? I'm worried I might have trouble if I try to resell in the future.  I included the receipt in question (with my info blacked out, of course!
> 
> But I did manage to snag a made in France extension cord!!!!!!   It's mimosa PVC with a silver metallic heat stamp!
> 
> Thank you in advance!


You should ask for the right copy.  People might think it's fake when you try to resale. How would they know it's an authentic EC?


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

Murphy47 said:


> Maybe you ladies can help.
> I am looking to downsize my daily EC (see pic) and am just so confused.
> I sold most of my old EC's to make room and have the extra funds to be able to get what I want but I just can't decide.
> All these stories of peeling, fraying, and the occasional sparks just have me so nervous.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321095


It depends on what your needs are. How big of an EC do you feel you need for your essentials?  Where do you plan to take it? Does it rain a lot there?  Do you wear a lot of jeans?  If so, I don't  recommend the white as it might patina badly in the rain or have color transfer from your jeans.


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

Donauwaller said:


> What I truly love about extensions is their versatility! They're so understatedly elegant...
> View attachment 3320736
> 
> 
> But the best part: hubby shares my passion!!!!


Does it feel great when your significant other supports your hobby?  Mine isn't quite there yet. He thinks I don't need more than one of these.


----------



## Cheetah7

Miss Krys said:


> My old but gold family...notice how the garage floor brings out the patina
> View attachment 3319772
> 
> My LE 5-box extender...too bad it didn't come in the classic 6-box though. It just doesn't have enough plugins for my lifestyle so I use it only on special occasions such as powering the midway rides at the local fair.
> View attachment 3319773



What an awesome collection!  SIGH, I have a long way to go before I can get to this level.


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

ManilaMama said:


> OMG my SA just sent me THIS!! She said it will be out mid-April!!
> 
> I messaged back asking for price but she said she doesn't know yet! Eek! Looks like I'm gonna catch a ship out of ban island soon!!
> 
> View attachment 3320693


This design looks great!  Which designer did they do a collaboration with? Is it Ni-cord-les Ghesquière?


----------



## ManilaMama

xaznstylegrlx said:


> This design looks great!  Which designer did they do a collaboration with? Is it Ni-cord-les Ghesquière?




Yes! Deffo Nicordles Ghesquire with that sort of innovation! I can't wait for it to come out in-store!! I wonder what sizes will be available!

But wow, meanwhile, my eye is twitching with that Mimosa EC that someone shared.. Must.. Have.. now..

Does anyone have any issues of color transfer with the Minosa EC? 

I baby my cream Omni EC because of reported color transfer issues (heck, it's one of the reasons I put a Constrictor Knot on it)... But if I had a Mimosa EC I would like to wear it out and enjoy it ya know?


----------



## Junkenpo

omg, I am so late to this thread!  but I did bring this baby with me to work today.

I love it because it is so versitle!  I have the 360 Rotating, which is soooo great because I don't have to worry about the orientation of the wall socket.  It always fits anywhere I need and has such a great low profile.  Real stealth luxe! 














.
.
.

p.s Flashback for all you old timers.


----------



## forever.elise




----------



## forever.elise

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## LakeLake

xaznstylegrlx said:


> This design looks great!  Which designer did they do a collaboration with? Is it Ni-cord-les Ghesquière?



Omg this is the best one XD XD


----------



## Donauwaller

Ladies, I'm BEYOND SHOCK!!!!!

I was to show you this beautiful, very simple yet undenyably elegant extension (another of the so rare german editions),



which I wanted to use today as it looks like rain. But then - and believe me, I was completely unprepared for this!! - I discovered THIS



I'm DESPERATE! I always thought my DH shares my passion for luxury electricals, but this?? I'm so worried, shall I confront him?
Please, need your advice urgently!!!!


----------



## stmary

Ugh! This thread is making me want to get another extension cord! I'm on ban Island right now. I bought too many extension cords last month


----------



## cocolv

Look what my DH surprised me with....Noir on Noir. Honestly, that's the true shade of my designer Extension Cord. He was so considerate, he left the tag on just in case it wasn't the perfect shade. I did notice (well, I noticed because it was the first thing my eyes [emoji102] went to) that it's out of China. I'm sure that's where all the best pieces are coming from now. Right??? Well, that's what I'm telling myself. It is such a perfect match, I'll have to thank my SA at the dollar store for working with him. Guess who's getting some tonight????[emoji175][emoji105][emoji8]


----------



## Marjan79

My DH gave me this one. I asked for an extension cord [emoji53] At least it's multi functional and in the spring/summer color


----------



## louisprada25

I just picked up a beauty pre loved but prestine.  I'm rehabbing her with Lovin My Cords and I promise to post pics when I'm done.


----------



## img

My next extension cord will be purchased in PARIS!  Ooooh, la, la!


----------



## Murphy47

Ladies, you have given some great advice! I have enjoyed the reveals of the many awesome EC's. 
Here's my dilemma: my husband thinks that the 100 feet of Construction Orange EC should be enough for my needs.
	

		
			
		

		
	



I think something more delicate, possibly a coveted Belkin, would be perfect for personal use.
Any thoughts?


----------



## altigirl88

The best so far are 'Can you recommend an SA at the Dollar Store' and 'Can you see what I'm talking about? I don't know what I'm talking about.' This thread is awesome! &#128513;


----------



## RochRumRunner

Oh honey-go for the belkin... But it's a slippery slope.


----------



## Murphy47

RochRumRunner said:


> Oh honey-go for the belkin... But it's a slippery slope.




Thank you for confirming my opinion. 
Belkin is THE best.


----------



## cocolv

altigirl88 said:


> The best so far are 'Can you recommend an SA at the Dollar Store' and 'Can you see what I'm talking about? I don't know what I'm talking about.' This thread is awesome! [emoji16]




+1[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## KC2370

I want to get my mom an Extension Cord for Mother's Day. Should I buy used or save a little extra for a new one? Would any of you be offended if you received a used Extension Cord as a gift?? Please help! Thanks in advance!


----------



## qjenks

KpopKyle said:


> What a wonderful new thread!!! I can't tell you how much I love my belkin extension cord! It has 12 plugs and - just like my Speedy B - it gives me sooo many options! lmao
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319310
> 
> Thanks for this fabuleux!


 
Fancy!  Looks like an intense game of Tetris!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Someone told me that once you try belkin - there is no coming back. Is that true?
They don't sell them in my country. Does anyone know a reliable eBay seller of halal belkins?


----------



## tenKrat

I like the orange ones.


----------



## Marjan79

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Someone told me that once you try belkin - there is no coming back. Is that true?
> They don't sell them in my country. Does anyone know a reliable eBay seller of halal belkins?




[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bearhead

altigirl88 said:


> The best so far are 'Can you recommend an SA at the Dollar Store' and 'Can you see what I'm talking about? I don't know what I'm talking about.' This thread is awesome! &#128513;




So right. This thread is EVERYTHING!


----------



## Kickchic

nicole0612 said:


> Do you think I have too many charms on my extension cord?
> View attachment 3319631



I'm done  Lololololololololol


----------



## MiaBorsa

cocolv said:


> View attachment 3321788
> 
> 
> Look what my DH surprised me with....Noir on Noir. Honestly, that's the true shade of my designer Extension Cord. He was so considerate, he left the tag on just in case it wasn't the perfect shade. I did notice (well, I noticed because it was the first thing my eyes [emoji102] went to) that it's out of China. I'm sure that's where all the best pieces are coming from now. Right??? Well, that's what I'm telling myself. It is such a perfect match, I'll have to thank my SA at the dollar store for working with him. *Guess who's getting some tonight????*[emoji175][emoji105][emoji8]


    Hmmmmm.   I'm going out on a limb and guessing it's not the SA at the DS?


----------



## SpeedyJC

So I am thinking about selling my 6 plug extension cord to Extensionphile so I can upgrade to a 12 plug EC. Is this a good idea? Will the 12 plug cord be too large for me? For reference I am 5'2.


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

Marjan79 said:


> My DH gave me this one. I asked for an extension cord [emoji53] At least it's multi functional and in the spring/summer color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321795


Can't hate him for trying.


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

KC2370 said:


> I want to get my mom an Extension Cord for Mother's Day. Should I buy used or save a little extra for a new one? Would any of you be offended if you received a used Extension Cord as a gift?? Please help! Thanks in advance!


Depends on the condition. If it still looks good, I think she would like it. It's always good to recycle.

But if you can't find a nice pre-loved one, then save up to buy new.  My rule of thumb for gifting is if I would like it. Good luck!


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

Donauwaller said:


> Ladies, I'm BEYOND SHOCK!!!!!
> 
> I was to show you this beautiful, very simple yet undenyably elegant extension (another of the so rare german editions),
> View attachment 3321599
> 
> 
> which I wanted to use today as it looks like rain. But then - and believe me, I was completely unprepared for this!! - I discovered THIS
> View attachment 3321602
> 
> 
> I'm DESPERATE! I always thought my DH shares my passion for luxury electricals, but this?? I'm so worried, shall I confront him?
> Please, need your advice urgently!!!!


How could he do this?!!??!!! Confront him NOW before he does it again!  Will the store repair it? [emoji33] [emoji43] [emoji27]


----------



## KC2370

Donauwaller said:


> Ladies, I'm BEYOND SHOCK!!!!!
> 
> I was to show you this beautiful, very simple yet undenyably elegant extension (another of the so rare german editions),
> View attachment 3321599
> 
> 
> which I wanted to use today as it looks like rain. But then - and believe me, I was completely unprepared for this!! - I discovered THIS
> View attachment 3321602
> 
> 
> I'm DESPERATE! I always thought my DH shares my passion for luxury electricals, but this?? I'm so worried, shall I confront him?
> Please, need your advice urgently!!!!


I think it may be time to consult a divorce attorney! This is unforgivable!


----------



## happibug

Sadly I have no LV (yet!) to share, but I must post the beautiful extension cord my husband broke out so I could continue reading this ... Best. Thread. Ever! on my porch with a nice glass of wine!


----------



## forever.elise

happibug said:


> Sadly I have no LV (yet!) to share, but I must post the beautiful extension cord my husband broke out so I could continue reading this ... Best. Thread. Ever! on my porch with a nice glass of wine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322363




Cheers darling, welcome to the club! If our husbands can appreciate the new love for EC, they should count their blessings&#128579;[emoji6][emoji485]


----------



## stmary

My new to me EC. I believe it's vintage


----------



## Murphy47

stmary said:


> My new to me EC. I believe it's vintage




Excellent choice.


----------



## stmary

Murphy47 said:


> Excellent choice.



Thank you! &#128512;&#128144;


----------



## Murphy47

Anyone buying a new EC for Spring? Coach has some cute things out but will they look stupid with LV? I really want something new.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Is there an extension ban island? I sooooo need to be shipped there.


----------



## uhpharm01

I think I need a new extension cord.


----------



## ManilaMama

stmary said:


> My new to me EC. I believe it's vintage



That's definitely vintage. 

I see remnants of a red hologram-counterfeit-protect heat stamp so it's definitely pre-1985. Good job!

Cords after 1985 used the green hologram-counterfeit-protect sticker... until, as we ALL know, they got rid of that altogether (due to the MIF copies) and after 1991 started using current white stickers.


----------



## dusty paws

louisprada25 said:


> I just picked up a beauty pre loved but prestine.  I'm rehabbing her with Lovin My Cords and I promise to post pics when I'm done.



omg... i cannot wait to see before and after pics!


----------



## dusty paws

LakeLake said:


> It was $20 calculating for tax/VAT/GST/GFC/HTH/LOL/WTF/BBQ/Macy's gift cards/plane tickets to New York/all my Starbucks iced coffees so I managed a real bargain!



this would make an amazing username.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Does anyone use CordDiva or MyCordette for authentications?


----------



## Murphy47

lorihmatthews said:


> Does anyone use CordDiva or MyCordette for authentications?




I had an EC I was bidding on, but missed it since they took so long to get back to me [emoji19]


----------



## stmary

ManilaMama said:


> That's definitely vintage.
> 
> I see remnants of a red hologram-counterfeit-protect heat stamp so it's definitely pre-1985. Good job!
> 
> Cords after 1985 used the green hologram-counterfeit-protect sticker... until, as we ALL know, they got rid of that altogether (due to the MIF copies) and after 1991 started using current white stickers.




Ooh good to know that! 
I knew it's vintage but had no idea from which year. You are a connoiseur of EC!


----------



## MaryLVLover

So funny :lolots::lolots:


----------



## uhpharm01

marylvlover said:


> so funny :lolots::lolots:



+1


----------



## gottabagit

Why is my Brea caught up in this extension cord mess?


----------



## jellyv

gottabagit said:


> Why is my Brea caught up in this extension cord mess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330507




Pretty sure that's the N Ghesquiere effect. Pushing us to buy fancy new ECs with ferns silkscreened on them.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> Great suggestion! If only one could be found in Rose Ballerine ..



My SA at Home Depot said Rose Ballerine is coming next month. I just pre ordered.


----------



## Murphy47

HandbagDiva354 said:


> My SA at Home Depot said Rose Ballerine is coming next month. I just pre ordered.




I was told at Home Depot there would be a wait list for the Rose Ballerine and I would need to be on a wait list. 
I was also told if would help establish a buying history if I bought 
Some bulbs or outlet covers while I wait.


----------



## SugarandMochi9

I am having a tough time deciding on which extension cord to purchase. I can only splurge on one high ticket one, so I am sifting through YT reviews and wear and tear videos. 
In the mean time, I am going to purchase a small electronic good and was so excited to see this in my IG feed!


----------



## llovescuteshoes

I only store my extension cords in clear plastic containers to keep the dust off. Better yet inside my closet to slow down the patina process [emoji23]


----------



## fabuleux

llovescuteshoes said:


> I only store my extension cords in clear plastic containers to keep the dust off. Better yet inside my closet to slow down the patina process [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3331362



Nice pic!


----------



## Murphy47

SugarandMochi9 said:


> I am having a tough time deciding on which extension cord to purchase. I can only splurge on one high ticket one, so I am sifting through YT reviews and wear and tear videos.
> 
> In the mean time, I am going to purchase a small electronic good and was so excited to see this in my IG feed!




I see you have one of the coveted Belkin multi outlet EC's. 
Looks groovy!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

llovescuteshoes said:


> I only store my extension cords in clear plastic containers to keep the dust off. Better yet inside my closet to slow down the patina process [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3331362




Genius!


----------



## Lolaberry

My beautiful pink extension brand new in box


----------



## Rain1984

Oh this is great! I thought I wouldn't have time for such a forum, but it is all about making time for what's important. LOL to these posts.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Lolaberry said:


> View attachment 3331556
> 
> My beautiful pink extension brand new in box



 Are you in the U.S.? My SA said HOT PINK would not be available here until May. I just checked online and it says call for availability. I wonder if I should cancel rose ballerine and get this instead. Please do modeling shots so I can decide.  I'm so jealous!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

llovescuteshoes said:


> I only store my extension cords in clear plastic containers to keep the dust off. Better yet inside my closet to slow down the patina process [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3331362



That's a great idea. No wonder yours Patina so beautifully.


----------



## littlejuser

Don't be jealous girls but look at how my hp extension co-ordinates with my vintage mouse and work cell phone.... My 6 key holder pales in comparison...


----------



## HandbagDiva354

SugarandMochi9 said:


> I am having a tough time deciding on which extension cord to purchase. I can only splurge on one high ticket one, so I am sifting through YT reviews and wear and tear videos.
> In the mean time, I am going to purchase a small electronic good and was so excited to see this in my IG feed!



Be careful on Amazon and Ebay. Be sure to have it authenticated. There have been a lot of superfakes lately. That's why I always purchase mine directly from the hardware store.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

littlejuser said:


> Don't be jealous girls but look at how my hp extension co-ordinates with my vintage mouse and work cell phone.... My 6 key holder pales in comparison...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331664


----------



## llovescuteshoes

fabuleux said:


> Nice pic!







frivofrugalista said:


> Genius!







HandbagDiva354 said:


> That's a great idea. No wonder yours Patina so beautifully.




Thanks all, I got the idea from the Extension cord FAQ's -- the original dust bags are long gone!


----------



## Lolaberry

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Are you in the U.S.? My SA said HOT PINK would not be available here until May. I just checked online and it says call for availability. I wonder if I should cancel rose ballerine and get this instead. Please do modeling shots so I can decide.  I'm so jealous!




Hi Hun I'm in Uk, this is the bag in pivoine in pic...brighter than the fuchsia use to be it is my alltime fave I have to say. Xx


----------



## Murphy47

llovescuteshoes said:


> Thanks all, I got the idea from the Extension cord FAQ's -- the original dust bags are long gone!




I heard there are even fake dust bags now.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Lolaberry said:


> Hi Hun I'm in Uk, this is the bag in pivoine in pic...brighter than the fuchsia use to be it is my alltime fave I have to say. Xx
> View attachment 3331770



LOL...I was talking about your extension cord


----------



## Lolaberry

HandbagDiva354 said:


> LOL...I was talking about your extension cord




OHHHH [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lolaberry

HandbagDiva354 said:


> LOL...I was talking about your extension cord




That was a b&q £6 special [emoji23][emoji108]&#127996;


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lolaberry said:


> View attachment 3331556
> 
> My beautiful pink extension brand new in box




OMG! She looks so pretty!!!! Ima put on my wishlist.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lolaberry said:


> Hi Hun I'm in Uk, this is the bag in pivoine in pic...brighter than the fuchsia use to be it is my alltime fave I have to say. Xx
> View attachment 3331770







HandbagDiva354 said:


> LOL...I was talking about your extension cord







Lolaberry said:


> OHHHH [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]







Lolaberry said:


> That was a b&q £6 special [emoji23][emoji108]&#127996;




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] seriously that's the prettiest I've seen so far.


----------



## stmary

littlejuser said:


> Don't be jealous girls but look at how my hp extension co-ordinates with my vintage mouse and work cell phone.... My 6 key holder pales in comparison...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331664


----------



## stmary

Lolaberry said:


> View attachment 3331556
> 
> My beautiful pink extension brand new in box


 
Beautiful! 
It would be funny if someone really do unboxing on YT on EC!  Here is the receipt, this is the box it comes with, here is the plastic cover......


----------



## Chanelconvert

llovescuteshoes said:


> I only store my extension cords in clear plastic containers to keep the dust off. Better yet inside my closet to slow down the patina process [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3331362




Be careful! I heard that storing them in airtight container will cause some drying in the plastic component and cause it to crack. That's where those "is this normal" thread starts. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Chanelconvert

Lolaberry said:


> View attachment 3331556
> 
> My beautiful pink extension brand new in box




Gorgeous. My SA said that this colour is not available here in Australia!


----------



## Murphy47

Chanelconvert said:


> Gorgeous. My SA said that this colour is not available here in Australia!




I heard the hot pink was sold out. Couldn't make up my mind fast enough [emoji22]
Guess I'll have to check the bay.


----------



## eriktaylor3384

This thread is awesome. Place saver for when I get my bag!


----------



## Murphy47

Has everyone gone on a ban? 
I am going through withdrawal with no new EC reveals.


----------



## midnight_beauty

Sorry, I may be slow here. I don't get this thread could you please explain to me what is this all about? What's with the extension cord? is it about those chain extensions that can be attached to the bag and they are making fun of it? I feel so dumb. lol


----------



## Murphy47

midnight_beauty said:


> Sorry, I may be slow here. I don't get this thread could you please explain to me what is this all about? What's with the extension cord? is it about those chain extensions that can be attached to the bag and they are making fun of it? I feel so dumb. lol




It's a silly thread referring to actual extension cords one uses for Christmas lights, etc. 
I think the OP was making light of all the posters who are obsessed with their LV bags being "perfect".


----------



## MWTexan

Oh I thought OP was making fun of another thread about what type of cars LV lovers drive. Maybe I am lost on the forum.... :-/


----------



## jayohwhy

MWTexan said:


> Oh I thought OP was making fun of another thread about what type of cars LV lovers drive. Maybe I am lost on the forum.... :-/



I think it's making fun of the car thread as well. I guess it's highlighting that some LV lovers aren't into cars?


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

midnight_beauty said:


> Sorry, I may be slow here. I don't get this thread could you please explain to me what is this all about? What's with the extension cord? is it about those chain extensions that can be attached to the bag and they are making fun of it? I feel so dumb. lol


You are not dumb.  It's just a lighthearted and silly thread in which members are poking fun at themselves. It's funny to some and not to others. I really got a kick out of it, especially the first few days.


----------



## Chanelconvert

Murphy47 said:


> I heard the hot pink was sold out. Couldn't make up my mind fast enough [emoji22]
> Guess I'll have to check the bay.




We'll both commiserate. [emoji23]


----------



## Murphy47

Thanks. I feel so left out.


----------



## prepster

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Are you in the U.S.? My SA said HOT PINK would not be available here until May. I just checked online and it says call for availability. I wonder if I should cancel rose ballerine and get this instead. Please do modeling shots so I can decide.  I'm so jealous!



I am so glad this thread was started.  Bumping because I need help!  I'm sorry if this is long.  I have a dear friend (VDF) who I've been trying to help (TTH).  She has never bought an extension cord and thinks that she can just walk into a Home Depot (HD) and ask for one!  The first EC I was offered after building a good relationship with an SA at HD was a classic 6ft in Ebene with two plugs (CSFEWTP).  I really wanted white and 12 ft. (WTF) but I knew I had better not decline or I might never be offered another extension cord for the rest of my life (MNBOAECFTROML).  Get this, my friend wants (as her first EC!!!! ) an 8 outlet cord _with_ a surge protector, (SP) in a hard to find color.  She can't understand why she can't just get on a waiting list for this.  I've tried to explain that she has to build a relationship with the SAs at Home Depot _first_, maybe even buy $10,000-$20,000 of non-extension cord products, before she'll be offered ANY extension cord.  Let alone an exotic cord (LAAEC)!  Also she says she is ONLY interested in an EC SP.  She refuses to even start with outlets or adaptors (OOA).  Which is sometimes a good way to get your feet wet in the electrical department.  

I think she has unreasonable expectations and I lose patience with people who want an extension cord but are not willing to do what it takes to get one.  I talk to my SA at HD at least once a week. Sometimes I get busy, you know, living, but because I am beautiful, charming, witty and very, very rich, (BCWVVR) my SA will usually call me once or twice a month (OOTAM).  I have also managed to build relationships at other HD stores as well as Lowes and Ace Hardware.  My VDF also expects good service even if she is buying nails (N) or plumbing supplies (PS).  I know we'd all like to live in an ideal world where everyone gets equal service and follow up whether they buy a 6" drain trap or a box of deck screws, but the bottom line is, the customer who is buying an extension cord will obviously come first.  So here are my questions:

1. How many times a month do you call, email and personally visit your SA?  Do you talk about all kinds of electrical supplies or only about extension cords?
2. Does the number of extension cords you buy a month affect your relationship?  What do you do to keep the relationship warm between extension cord purchases?
3. Have you ever asked your SA to do a global extension cord search?  Have you bought items you didn't really want just to get an extension cord or make your SA like you more?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Murphy47

prepster said:


> I am so glad this thread was started.  Bumping because I need help!  I'm sorry if this is long.  I have a dear friend (VDF) who I've been trying to help (TTH).  She has never bought an extension cord and thinks that she can just walk into a Home Depot (HD) and ask for one!  The first EC I was offered after building a good relationship with an SA at HD was a 6ft classic in Ebene with two plugs (CSFEWTP).  I really wanted white and 12 ft. (WTF) but I knew I had better not decline or I might never be offered another extension cord for the rest of my life (MNBOAECFTROML).  Get this, my friend wants (as her first EC!!!! ) an 8 outlet cord _with_ a surge protector, (SP) in a hard to find color.  She can't understand why she can't just get on a waiting list for this.  I've tried to explain that she has to build a relationship with the SAs at Home Depot _first_, maybe even buy $10,000-$20,000 of non-extension cord products, before she'll be offered ANY extension cord.  Let alone an exotic cord (LAAEC)!  Also she says she is ONLY interested in an EC SP.  She refuses to even start with outlets or adaptors (OOA).  Which is sometimes a good way to get your feet wet in the electrical department.
> 
> I think she has unreasonable expectations and I lose patience with people who want an extension cord but are not willing to do what it takes to get one.  I talk to my SA at HD at least once a week. Sometimes I get busy, you know, living, but because I am beautiful, charming, witty and very, very rich, (BCWVVR) my SA will usually call me once or twice a month (OOTAM).  I have also managed to build relationships at other HD stores as well as Lowes and Ace Hardware.   She also expects good service even if she is buying nails or plumbing supplies.  I know we'd all like to live in an ideal world where everyone gets equal service and follow up whether they buy a 6" drain trap or a box of deck screws, but the bottom line is is the customer who is buying an extension cord will come first.  So here are my questions:
> 
> 1. How many times a month do you call, email and personally visit your SA?  Do you talk about all kinds of electrical supplies or only about extension cords?
> 2. Does the number of extension cords you buy a month affect your relationship?  What do you do to keep the relationship warm between extension cord purchases?
> 3. Have you ever asked your SA to do a global extension cord search?  Have you bought items you didn't really want just to get an extension cord or make your SA like you more?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



This is a lovely post and you are such a dear person to help your friend get the EC of her dreams. 
I personally visit my SA at the HD 2 to 3 times a month to keep those positive vibes flowing. 
Just last weekend I purchased a microwave in order to have positive attitude when it comes time for the all important purchase of the special edition Christmas EC cords and lights. 
My garage is currently FULL of extraneous hardware items purchased to keep the goodwill of my SA whilst I wait for the Holiday Season. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy that this thread has been revived. Any intel about the fall and winter colours?
TIA!


----------



## Murphy47

I heard a rumor that brown is still #1, but white is making a comeback. Green will be highly sought after but hard to find.


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

Murphy47 said:


> This is a lovely post and you are such a dear person to help your friend get the EC of her dreams.
> I personally visit my SA at the HD 2 to 3 times a month to keep those positive vibes flowing.
> Just last weekend I purchased a microwave in order to have positive attitude when it comes time for the all important purchase of the special edition Christmas EC cords and lights.
> My garage is currently FULL of extraneous hardware items purchased to keep the goodwill of my SA whilst I wait for the Holiday Season.
> Hope this helps.


Oh my! I forgot about the limited edition holiday cords and decorations.  They should be coming out soon and the good ones sell out so quickly!!!


----------



## Murphy47

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> Oh my! I forgot about the limited edition holiday cords and decorations.  They should be coming out soon and the good ones sell out so quickly!!!


Yes they do!
Trees and head bobbing reindeer already on display.


----------



## prepster

Murphy47 said:


> I heard a rumor that brown is still #1, but white is making a comeback. Green will be highly sought after but hard to find.



I've also told my VDF that she'll get better service if she at least _tries_ to use the French names (marron merd*, blanc, vert foncé) when talking to the HD SAs about the ECs.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I heard a rumor that brown is still #1, but white is making a comeback. Green will be highly sought after but hard to find.



Any chance of burgundy or oxblood? Or am I late to the party again?


----------



## Aliluvlv

O M G 
I'm reading this at work and it's all I can do not to cry laughing at my desk. [emoji23] So I'm silently shaking with laughter instead.  BTE (best thread ever)! Look forward to reading the rest of everyone's EC stories this weekend.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Any chance of burgundy or oxblood? Or am I late to the party again?



Not sure. 
Haven't seen those colors in and EC since the 80's.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Murphy47 said:


> I heard a rumor that brown is still #1, but white is making a comeback. Green will be highly sought after but hard to find.



I'm attending a VIP Client Event at HD this weekend, I'll see if I can find out. I was so excited when I got my invitation. I heard the brown with Rose Balllerine sockets is coming in the Winter Collection. I'll be sure to let you know!


----------



## Murphy47

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I'm attending a VIP Client Event at HD this weekend, I'll see if I can find out. I was so excited when I got my invitation. I heard the brown with Rose Balllerine sockets is coming in the Winter Collection. I'll be sure to let you know!



This sounds like a great time! I am so jealous. 
As I hadn't bought anything in a while, until the microwave last weekend, I had stopped receiving invites to those "do's". 
Rose Ballerine sockets sound just perfect.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Not sure.
> Haven't seen those colors in and EC since the 80's.



Oh dear. Seems like I'm really LATE to the party. [emoji20]


----------



## 4purse

I must admit I've never thought of a thread like this. Kudos to you all


----------



## Pinksweater

fabuleux said:


> Hey guys!
> Here is finally a space for all of us who are both bags AND extension cords lovers to discuss our double passion. So here is my 2002 extension cord in egg shell color. It's quite a beauty.
> 
> View attachment 3319286


You're the best friend I never knew I had


----------



## Chagall

Well finally. The wait is over. Thank you sooo much for this thread.


----------



## Murphy47

Ladies, I need your help. 
Is this outlet cover/cord combo to big? 
I wouldn't want the TV to feel fat or overwhelmed or anything. 
Please advise.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, I need your help.
> Is this outlet cover/cord combo to big?
> I wouldn't want the TV to feel fat or overwhelmed or anything.
> Please advise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475952



OMG I love this! It has been on my Wishlist 4Ever! My SA at HD said they had been discontinued. I am so jelly! ￼


----------



## Murphy47

HandbagDiva354 said:


> OMG I love this! It has been on my Wishlist 4Ever! My SA at HD said they had been discontinued. I am so jelly! ￼



I cheated on HD and went to Lowes for this one.


----------



## Chagall

Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, I need your help.
> Is this outlet cover/cord combo to big?
> I wouldn't want the TV to feel fat or overwhelmed or anything.
> Please advise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475952


This is lovely. It would never make your tv look fat. The proportion would really compliment it. The colour is absolutely gorgeous.  What a wonderful choice. Congrats and enjoy your lovely outlet cover/cord combo.


----------



## Murphy47

Chagall said:


> This is lovely. It would never make your tv look fat. The proportion would really compliment it. The colour is absolutely gorgeous.  What a wonderful choice. Congrats and enjoy your lovely outlet cover/cord combo.



Thank you so much! 
I was so indecisive about it. Glad I pulled the trigger!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

The SA's at Lowe's here are so rude and stuck up. If they don't want to help I'll just spend my $20 elsewhere!



Murphy47 said:


> I cheated on HD and went to Lowes for this one.


----------



## Murphy47

HandbagDiva354 said:


> The SA's at Lowe's here are so rude and stuck up. If they don't want to help I'll just spend my $20 elsewhere!



Sometimes sacrifices must be made if you're hunting down a discontinued item tho.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Murphy47 said:


> Sometimes sacrifices must be made if you're hunting down a discontinued item tho.



A seller from Japan has one on EBay for sale. It is 4 times the original price and it's used. 
You are so lucky. If you find another please PM me.


----------



## Murphy47

HandbagDiva354 said:


> A seller from Japan has one on EBay for sale. It is 4 times the original price and it's used.
> You are so lucky. If you find another please PM me.



Will do !!!


----------



## Chagall

Murphy47 said:


> Sometimes sacrifices must be made if you're hunting down a discontinued item tho.


So it's discontinued? I thought it was limited edition.


----------



## Murphy47

Chagall said:


> So it's discontinued? I thought it was limited edition.



Not sure which. The SA's at Lowes will just tell you anything to get you to buy.


----------



## Chagall

Murphy47 said:


> Not sure which. The SA's at Lowes will just tell you anything to get you to buy.


Tell me about it.  I often think we know more about these outlet cover cord combos than the SA's do!


----------



## Murphy47

Chagall said:


> Tell me about it.  I often think we know more about these outlet cover cord combos than the SA's do!



You would think they would train them better. 
It seems sometimes that this is just a JOB to them.


----------



## dkruck1211

Mine comes with a built in tester.  Safety first!My DH has a long time SA at Lowe's.  We are always at the top of the list for new releases.  Totally loving this thread.  Actually made a deal with him. Every new addition to my purse family he gets something new for his game room.  It's fair...sort of.  Our SLGs are more than anything in Game Stop [emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## Murphy47

dkruck1211 said:


> Mine comes with a built in tester.  Safety first!My DH has a long time SA at Lowe's.  We are always at the top of the list for new releases.  Totally loving this thread.  Actually made a deal with him. Every new addition to my purse family he gets something new for his game room.  It's fair...sort of.  Our SLGs are more than anything in Game Stop [emoji12] [emoji12]



Nice cord!
I think you made a wise trade.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

dkruck1211 said:


> Mine comes with a built in tester.  Safety first!My DH has a long time SA at Lowe's.  We are always at the top of the list for new releases.  Totally loving this thread.  Actually made a deal with him. Every new addition to my purse family he gets something new for his game room.  It's fair...sort of.  Our SLGs are more than anything in Game Stop [emoji12] [emoji12]


That EC is lovely! I bet your DH is so happy!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Lol there is an inside joke I am missing...600+ posts worth!


----------



## Murphy47

*NYC Princess* said:


> Lol there is an inside joke I am missing...600+ posts worth!



Not an inside joke per se. 
Just a light hearted look at how seriously some people take their handbags and the acquiring of same.


----------



## Chagall

Murphy47 said:


> You would think they would train them better.
> It seems sometimes that this is just a JOB to them.


Oh things have definitely gone downhill lately.  I wasn't even offered a glass of wine the last time I made a purchase.


----------



## Murphy47

Chagall said:


> Oh things have definitely gone downhill lately.  I wasn't even offered a glass of wine the last time I made a purchase.



I would have been happy with a bottle of water since it took so long to check out.


----------



## Chagall

Murphy47 said:


> I would have been happy with a bottle of water since it took so long to check out.


Yes and after all that you are faced with the jealousy of your friends, no matter how careful you are not to flaunt your extension cord.


----------



## frenchyo8

I am loving this thread and wish I had a picture of my new surge protector extension cord!  The wiring is so craptastic at our office that we had to get them, keeps our stuff on for 30 minutes using a battery!  

Not as practical as my Speedy Amazon, but necessary like a good old NF!!!


----------



## LakeLake

Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, I need your help.
> Is this outlet cover/cord combo to big?
> I wouldn't want the TV to feel fat or overwhelmed or anything.
> Please advise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475952


The bigger the cord, the smaller you look in comparison! Go for it [emoji7]


----------



## AlyceG

It seems like everyone has an EC these days. The masses are truly taking over a once iconic piece of equipment. This is why I now prefer a subtle direct power point. No showy cords or power boards for this electrical consumer.


----------



## Murphy47

AlyceG said:


> It seems like everyone has an EC these days. The masses are truly taking over a once iconic piece of equipment. This is why I now prefer a subtle direct power point. No showy cords or power boards for this electrical consumer.



Good for you! 
You are so lucky to be able to avoid the mad crush for EC and adapters this time of year!
I would love to have a power point but would have to sell everything on eBay and start over. 
I would probably not get a good resale price and I would hate to lose money.


----------



## Murphy47

Just saw this at the grocery store. My husband wants it. What do you ladies think?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Chagall said:


> Oh things have definitely gone downhill lately.  I wasn't even offered a glass of wine the last time I made a purchase.



Our HD is always classy. Last time I was there everyone got free Kool-aid and hot dogs. Maybe it's just available to VIP clients.


----------



## Chagall

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Our HD is always classy. Last time I was there everyone got free Kool-aid and hot dogs. Maybe it's just available to VIP clients.


I am so offended and saddened I am not a VIP at HD. When I think of all the cords I have purchased over the years, and they weren't entry level ones at all. I even gave my SA a birthday present. I really have tried to develop a relationship. Maybe some day.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Just saw this at the grocery store. My husband wants it. What do you ladies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476663



The colour is so fresh and summery. I really like it. It brightens every room. [emoji4]


----------



## kbell

Murphy47 said:


> Just saw this at the grocery store. My husband wants it. What do you ladies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476663



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] LOVE! What is the name of this color???
Your husband had fabulous taste!


----------



## dkruck1211

Murphy47 said:


> Just saw this at the grocery store. My husband wants it. What do you ladies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476663


Are those illumination lights on both sides?  Well nothing like an EC with built in bling bling I say splurge on a new surge for your DH [emoji6]


----------



## calipursegal

Chagall said:


> I am so offended and saddened I am not a VIP at HD. When I think of all the cords I have purchased over the years, and they weren't entry level ones at all. I even gave my SA a birthday present. I really have tried to develop a relationship. Maybe some day.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> The colour is so fresh and summery. I really like it. It brightens every room. [emoji4]



This is called SCHOOL BUS YELLOW.  
Seems to be all the rage at my local Aldi's.


----------



## Murphy47

dkruck1211 said:


> Are those illumination lights on both sides?  Well nothing like an EC with built in bling bling I say splurge on a new surge for your DH [emoji6]



I thought the lights added a special blingie touch. 
My hubbie is happy he will have illumination directly over the work space.


----------



## shazzy quijano

fabuleux said:


> Hey guys!
> Here is finally a space for all of us who are both bags AND extension cords lovers to discuss our double passion. So here is my 2002 extension cord in egg shell color. It's quite a beauty.
> 
> View attachment 3319286


Finally! I thought I am the only one who brings extension cords with me!


----------



## hollyld

Murphy47 said:


> Just saw this at the grocery store. My husband wants it. What do you ladies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476663


 Does it come in Rose Ballerine?


----------



## hollyld

prepster said:


> I am so glad this thread was started.  Bumping because I need help!  I'm sorry if this is long.  I have a dear friend (VDF) who I've been trying to help (TTH).  She has never bought an extension cord and thinks that she can just walk into a Home Depot (HD) and ask for one!  The first EC I was offered after building a good relationship with an SA at HD was a classic 6ft in Ebene with two plugs (CSFEWTP).  I really wanted white and 12 ft. (WTF) but I knew I had better not decline or I might never be offered another extension cord for the rest of my life (MNBOAECFTROML).  Get this, my friend wants (as her first EC!!!! ) an 8 outlet cord _with_ a surge protector, (SP) in a hard to find color.  She can't understand why she can't just get on a waiting list for this.  I've tried to explain that she has to build a relationship with the SAs at Home Depot _first_, maybe even buy $10,000-$20,000 of non-extension cord products, before she'll be offered ANY extension cord.  Let alone an exotic cord (LAAEC)!  Also she says she is ONLY interested in an EC SP.  She refuses to even start with outlets or adaptors (OOA).  Which is sometimes a good way to get your feet wet in the electrical department.
> 
> I think she has unreasonable expectations and I lose patience with people who want an extension cord but are not willing to do what it takes to get one.  I talk to my SA at HD at least once a week. Sometimes I get busy, you know, living, but because I am beautiful, charming, witty and very, very rich, (BCWVVR) my SA will usually call me once or twice a month (OOTAM).  I have also managed to build relationships at other HD stores as well as Lowes and Ace Hardware.  My VDF also expects good service even if she is buying nails (N) or plumbing supplies (PS).  I know we'd all like to live in an ideal world where everyone gets equal service and follow up whether they buy a 6" drain trap or a box of deck screws, but the bottom line is, the customer who is buying an extension cord will obviously come first.  So here are my questions:
> 
> 1. How many times a month do you call, email and personally visit your SA?  Do you talk about all kinds of electrical supplies or only about extension cords?
> 2. Does the number of extension cords you buy a month affect your relationship?  What do you do to keep the relationship warm between extension cord purchases?
> 3. Have you ever asked your SA to do a global extension cord search?  Have you bought items you didn't really want just to get an extension cord or make your SA like you more?
> 
> Thanks for your help!




This is truly the best thing ever. So creative - especially the acronyms!


----------



## hollyld

fabuleux said:


> OMG I have opened Pandora's box!



No, truly, it's the best thing ever. So nice to poke fun at ourselves for our addiction. Thank you for starting the thread and coming up with the idea!


----------



## Murphy47

hollyld said:


> Does it come in Rose Ballerine?



I wish. 
Only school bus yellow.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Murphy47 said:


> Just saw this at the grocery store. My husband wants it. What do you ladies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476663



I saw this in Aldi yesterday. It is even more beautiful in person. There was only 1 left.  I was so tempted but I'm on ban island right now.


----------



## Murphy47

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I saw this in Aldi yesterday. It is even more beautiful in person. There was only 1 left.  I was so tempted but I'm on ban island right now.



I myself am on ban island. 
However, the hubbie was with me and he picked it up. So it's all good.


----------



## dkruck1211

prepster said:


> I am so glad this thread was started.  Bumping because I need help!  I'm sorry if this is long.  I have a dear friend (VDF) who I've been trying to help (TTH).  She has never bought an extension cord and thinks that she can just walk into a Home Depot (HD) and ask for one!  The first EC I was offered after building a good relationship with an SA at HD was a classic 6ft in Ebene with two plugs (CSFEWTP).  I really wanted white and 12 ft. (WTF) but I knew I had better not decline or I might never be offered another extension cord for the rest of my life (MNBOAECFTROML).  Get this, my friend wants (as her first EC!!!! ) an 8 outlet cord _with_ a surge protector, (SP) in a hard to find color.  She can't understand why she can't just get on a waiting list for this.  I've tried to explain that she has to build a relationship with the SAs at Home Depot _first_, maybe even buy $10,000-$20,000 of non-extension cord products, before she'll be offered ANY extension cord.  Let alone an exotic cord (LAAEC)!  Also she says she is ONLY interested in an EC SP.  She refuses to even start with outlets or adaptors (OOA).  Which is sometimes a good way to get your feet wet in the electrical department.
> 
> I think she has unreasonable expectations and I lose patience with people who want an extension cord but are not willing to do what it takes to get one.  I talk to my SA at HD at least once a week. Sometimes I get busy, you know, living, but because I am beautiful, charming, witty and very, very rich, (BCWVVR) my SA will usually call me once or twice a month (OOTAM).  I have also managed to build relationships at other HD stores as well as Lowes and Ace Hardware.  My VDF also expects good service even if she is buying nails (N) or plumbing supplies (PS).  I know we'd all like to live in an ideal world where everyone gets equal service and follow up whether they buy a 6" drain trap or a box of deck screws, but the bottom line is, the customer who is buying an extension cord will obviously come first.  So here are my questions:
> 
> 1. How many times a month do you call, email and personally visit your SA?  Do you talk about all kinds of electrical supplies or only about extension cords?
> 2. Does the number of extension cords you buy a month affect your relationship?  What do you do to keep the relationship warm between extension cord purchases?
> 3. Have you ever asked your SA to do a global extension cord search?  Have you bought items you didn't really want just to get an extension cord or make your SA like you more?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


This is absolutely hysterical.  But ironically, all very good questions.


----------



## CobaltBlu

y'all!!


----------



## ceedoan

prepster said:


> I am so glad this thread was started.  Bumping because I need help!  I'm sorry if this is long.  I have a dear friend (VDF) who I've been trying to help (TTH).  She has never bought an extension cord and thinks that she can just walk into a Home Depot (HD) and ask for one!  The first EC I was offered after building a good relationship with an SA at HD was a classic 6ft in Ebene with two plugs (CSFEWTP).  I really wanted white and 12 ft. (WTF) but I knew I had better not decline or I might never be offered another extension cord for the rest of my life (MNBOAECFTROML).  Get this, my friend wants (as her first EC!!!! ) an 8 outlet cord _with_ a surge protector, (SP) in a hard to find color.  She can't understand why she can't just get on a waiting list for this.  I've tried to explain that she has to build a relationship with the SAs at Home Depot _first_, maybe even buy $10,000-$20,000 of non-extension cord products, before she'll be offered ANY extension cord.  Let alone an exotic cord (LAAEC)!  Also she says she is ONLY interested in an EC SP.  She refuses to even start with outlets or adaptors (OOA).  Which is sometimes a good way to get your feet wet in the electrical department.
> 
> I think she has unreasonable expectations and I lose patience with people who want an extension cord but are not willing to do what it takes to get one.  I talk to my SA at HD at least once a week. Sometimes I get busy, you know, living, but because I am beautiful, charming, witty and very, very rich, (BCWVVR) my SA will usually call me once or twice a month (OOTAM).  I have also managed to build relationships at other HD stores as well as Lowes and Ace Hardware.  My VDF also expects good service even if she is buying nails (N) or plumbing supplies (PS).  I know we'd all like to live in an ideal world where everyone gets equal service and follow up whether they buy a 6" drain trap or a box of deck screws, but the bottom line is, the customer who is buying an extension cord will obviously come first.  So here are my questions:
> 
> 1. How many times a month do you call, email and personally visit your SA?  Do you talk about all kinds of electrical supplies or only about extension cords?
> 2. Does the number of extension cords you buy a month affect your relationship?  What do you do to keep the relationship warm between extension cord purchases?
> 3. Have you ever asked your SA to do a global extension cord search?  Have you bought items you didn't really want just to get an extension cord or make your SA like you more?
> 
> Thanks for your help!




BEST. POST. EVER!!!!!


----------



## Chagall

How do you know when your cord collection is complete. If there are cords that you don't get a lot of use out of do you keep them gathering dust or do you surrender them to someone who would be happy to have a preloved cord. If you do this do you ever regret letting it go and run out and repurchase it.


----------



## Murphy47

Chagall said:


> How do you know when your cord collection is complete. If there are cords that you don't get a lot of use out of do you keep them gathering dust or do you surrender them to someone who would be happy to have a preloved cord. If you do this do you ever regret letting it go and run out and repurchase it.



Sometimes you just get tired of looking at a cord and you want something new. Then I donate. 
Occasionally I have to repurchase something but I always get the newest hottest color.


----------



## PrincessBala

- when everyone is wondering what in the heck you are reading....lol I love you all 
Thank you for making my day today!


----------



## dbaum

Ditto [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Murphy47

Spent the weekend out of town. 
Seriously considered purchasing an EC in camo at the Bass Pro Shop, but hubbie put his foot down as I have so many Christmas themed cords on my list. [emoji34]


----------



## Chagall

Murphy47 said:


> Spent the weekend out of town.
> Seriously considered purchasing an EC in camo at the Bass Pro Shop, but hubbie put his foot down as I have so many Christmas themed cords on my list. [emoji34]


Oh the Christmas themed cords are TDF. The wait lists are brutal. Stay strong.


----------



## Murphy47

Chagall said:


> Oh the Christmas themed cords are TDF. The wait lists are brutal. Stay strong.



Thank you. 
I have my game face on.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Chagall said:


> How do you know when your cord collection is complete. If there are cords that you don't get a lot of use out of do you keep them gathering dust or do you surrender them to someone who would be happy to have a preloved cord. If you do this do you ever regret letting it go and run out and repurchase it.



Whatever you do DON'T SELL them! If you wait a few years your discontinued ECs will double in value. All of my multicolor ECs are worth twice as much as I paid for them. I saw a black multicolor EC on eBay  from a shop in Japan that sold at almost 4x the original price.


----------



## Murphy47

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Whatever you do DON'T SELL them! If you wait a few years your discontinued ECs will double in value. All of my multicolor ECs are worth twice as much as I paid for them. I saw a black multicolor EC on eBay  from a shop in Japan that sold at almost 4x the original price.



Wow! That is just incredible. 
Hopefully you will take out the EC's for the holiday season.


----------



## Chagall

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Whatever you do DON'T SELL them! If you wait a few years your discontinued ECs will double in value. All of my multicolor ECs are worth twice as much as I paid for them. I saw a black multicolor EC on eBay  from a shop in Japan that sold at almost 4x the original price.


True I sold my Kusama Dots EC for more than what I paid for it. It was NIB though.


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

True confession... Sometimes when I buy a new EC or splurge on a surge protector, I go to the nail salon and choose a color that matches my new electronic beauty. I particularly love the orange that matches the heavy duty EC my Hubby uses on the hedge trimmer. Sooo pretty!


----------



## Murphy47

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> True confession... Sometimes when I buy a new EC or splurge on a surge protector, I go to the nail salon and choose a color that matches my new electronic beauty. I particularly love the orange that matches the heavy duty EC my Hubby uses on the hedge trimmer. Sooo pretty!



I think this is a wonderful idea? Who doesn't want to feel pretty? It's such a kick to be all dolled up!!'


----------



## Murphy47

Help, ladies! 
I just saw this and I am in love. 
There's no way I can stay in ban island now. 
How do I justify ANOTHER EC so soon after the others?


----------



## Murphy47

Murphy47 said:


> Help, ladies!
> I just saw this and I am in love.
> There's no way I can stay in ban island now.
> How do I justify ANOTHER EC so soon after the others?





I was so excited to find this I forgot to add the photo


----------



## LakeLake

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3487647
> 
> I was so excited to find this I forgot to add the photo


What a beautiful piece, I completely understand!
Do you think this will be available in Australia? We're coming into Spring now so this colour will be so perfect for the season!


----------



## Murphy47

LakeLake said:


> What a beautiful piece, I completely understand!
> Do you think this will be available in Australia? We're coming into Spring now so this colour will be so perfect for the season!



Not sure. The voltage is different, of course. The colors should be the same. 
I don't know if I can resist.


----------



## Chagall

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3487647
> 
> I was so excited to find this I forgot to add the photo


If you haven't yet I say go for it. Life is too short to deny yourself a beautiful piece like that. The colour is gorgeous but does it coordinate with your other items?? Even if it doesn't I say go for it, what the heck!! It definitely would be a stand alone piece.


----------



## Murphy47

Chagall said:


> If you haven't yet I say go for it. Life is too short to deny yourself a beautiful piece like that. The colour is gorgeous but does it coordinate with your other items?? Even if it doesn't I say go for it, what the heck!! It definitely would be a stand alone piece.



I think I will pull the trigger! 
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I'm dead!! LMFAOOO[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I think I will pull the trigger!
> Thanks for the input.



Looking forward to your reveal. [emoji3]


----------



## dkruck1211

So hubbie and I went on a trip to Lowe's [emoji102] I know I am on ban island all my inside voices are screaming don't go inside you won't be able to handle the pressure.  Well they must have just got their stock replenished.  Oh the choices...red...yellow...green..25ft...50ft...indoor...outdoor...I need help deciding!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What do I do now??


----------



## Chagall

dkruck1211 said:


> So hubbie and I went on a trip to Lowe's [emoji102] I know I am on ban island all my inside voices are screaming don't go inside you won't be able to handle the pressure.  Well they must have just got their stock replenished.  Oh the choices...red...yellow...green..25ft...50ft...indoor...outdoor...I need help deciding!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do I do now??


You are right so many choices it's confusing! I see you snuck a speedy into the picture lol.


----------



## Murphy47

Chagall said:


> You are right so many choices it's confusing! I see you snuck a speedy into the picture lol.



Nice modeling pick!
Which did u choose?


----------



## prepster

Wow, $19.97.  Great price on a Speedy!


----------



## Murphy47

prepster said:


> Wow, $19.97.  Lowe's has good prices on Speedys!



At that price wouldn't you worry about authenticity? I would be nervous after that woman made all those returns that were fake? What if you got a fake EC?


----------



## Chagall

Murphy47 said:


> At that price wouldn't you worry about authenticity? I would be nervous after that woman made all those returns that were fake? What if you got a fake EC?


Is there no authentication service that would put her mind at ease. It is worth the small price you would pay to know your extension cord is indeed authentic. You can not be too careful with all the fakes about.


----------



## dkruck1211

Murphy47 said:


> Nice modeling pick!
> Which did u choose?


I went with the orange one for Halloween  [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Sent from my SM-T230NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Murphy47

dkruck1211 said:


> I went with the orange one for Halloween  [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using PurseForum mobile app



Great choice for Fall!


----------



## dkruck1211

Chagall said:


> Is there no authentication service that would put her mind at ease. It is worth the small price you would pay to know your extension cord is indeed authentic. You can not be too careful with all the fakes about.


It is better to buy from a reputable home improvement  store with an SA you can trust.  He is a bit camera shy but I did ask if he wanted to pose for a mod shot...

Sent from my SM-T230NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Murphy47

dkruck1211 said:


> It is better to buy from a reputable home improvement  store with an SA you can trust.  He is a bit camera shy but I did ask if he wanted to pose for a mod shot...
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using PurseForum mobile app



SA relationships are SO crucial!


----------



## Bagluvluv

Not getting this really....

Hmmmmmm

Truly sad...reflects badly...

This is making fun of ourselves and others for the place we are comfortable and proud to share...

Why do this on a purse forum and mock in such a way?! What would be the point?!

Weirdest thread I have read since I started the forum...how sad

Its the most bizarre thing...tacky too


----------



## LakeLake

Bagluvluv said:


> Not getting this really....
> 
> Hmmmmmm
> 
> Truly sad...reflects badly...
> 
> This is making fun of ourselves and others for the place we are comfortable and proud to share...
> 
> Why do this on a purse forum and mock in such a way?! What would be the point?!
> 
> Weirdest thread I have read since I started the forum...how sad
> 
> Its the most bizarre thing...tacky too


It's a bit of fun, and to remind us not to take ourselves too seriously.


----------



## Murphy47

Bagluvluv said:


> Not getting this really....
> 
> Hmmmmmm
> 
> Truly sad...reflects badly...
> 
> This is making fun of ourselves and others for the place we are comfortable and proud to share...
> 
> Why do this on a purse forum and mock in such a way?! What would be the point?!
> 
> Weirdest thread I have read since I started the forum...how sad
> 
> Its the most bizarre thing...tacky too



Just a silly way to keep our obsession in perspective. 
A light hearted look at the things many of us have done to obtain what is basically a pretty container for our STUFF.


----------



## Bagluvluv

Murphy47 said:


> Just a silly way to keep our obsession in perspective.
> A light hearted look at the things many of us have done to obtain what is basically a pretty container for our STUFF.



Most ppl do not walk around their daily life thinking about their bags...

They come to the forum to ask, share, and obsess...to others who understand and help...

This thread is mocking that process and it is not about taking STUFF seriously...but sharing our thoughts and needs...

Maybe it seems like that to certain ppl of taking just a bag too much to heart...its really about expressing things about the process, the style, personal questions and personal thoughts on it...

To make fun of the very process we express here..on a forum that welcomes it and designed for it...is absurd...

Would you go on a car or watch forum and do the same thing? How would others respond to this?!


----------



## Chagall

Bagluvluv said:


> Most ppl do not walk around their daily life thinking about their bags...
> 
> They come to the forum to ask, share, and obsess...to others who understand and help...
> 
> This thread is mocking that process and it is not about taking STUFF seriously...but sharing our thoughts and needs...
> 
> Maybe it seems like that to certain ppl of taking just a bag too much to heart...its really about expressing things about the process, the style, personal questions and personal thoughts on it...
> 
> To make fun of the very process we express here..on a forum that welcomes it and designed for it...is absurd...
> 
> Would you go on a car or watch forum and do the same thing? How would others respond to this?!


They would probably find it as funny as most of us do here.


----------



## Bagluvluv

LakeLake said:


> It's a bit of fun, and to remind us not to take ourselves too seriously.



How do you equate fun to mocking a lot of what is said and expressed here...

With ppl who had questions and shared their joy to others who are the ones to understand..

So this was fun for you to do?!

I do not take my bags serious as you put it..I seriously enjoy my bag...

Every of my day is not filled with thoughts on it..I come here to share and express my thoughts and get inspirations for my next purchases...

The only ppl who are taking all this seriously and as frivolously is those who mocked it...


----------



## Bagluvluv

Chagall said:


> They would probably find it as funny as most of us do here.



I do not find being mocked..funny..Im sure a lot more ppl agree with me...


----------



## Chagall

Well since fabuleux started this thread in April 2016 there have been 677 posts. Thankfully most people have a sense of humour.


----------



## Bagluvluv

Chagall said:


> Well since fabuleux started this thread in April 2016 there have been 677 posts. Thankfully most people have a sense of humour.



Most of those posts consist of many of the same ppl...

A lot more did not participate...

I am in awe of what ppl do and say on the internet..but to take advantage of a forum for bag lovers...to say and do for their own pleasure..while mocking and disrespecting others..

And you say was all in good fun...

In my life..I do not let others poke fun of me and disrespect me..in my own home..

Exactly what this is to me..why come on a purse forum and mock for fun the contents that were shared in good confidence...

And you guys will once again post and share with your purchases and feel normal about that?!

I couldnt..


----------



## Sophie-Rose

This thread really isn't mocking anyone ... Please don't be offended... It's all good fun, it's a joke... If it's not your sense of humour, just ignore this thread... Really, no one is trying to offend or mock anyone...


----------



## Bagluvluv

Sophie-Rose said:


> This thread really isn't mocking anyone ... Please don't be offended... It's all good fun, it's a joke... If it's not your sense of humour, just ignore this thread... Really, no one is trying to offend or mock anyone...



My sense of humor...no..definitely not..

Ignorance is also not my forte...

Jokes are not about making fun or mocking others reactions and shared contents..it is inappropriate here where it is what the forum is about

That was exactly what it was if you read back the contexts...I can quote them but its beneath me to recant...

This is not a joke but rather venting and having fun of reveals and shared comments..

How can that in good sense be all about humor?!

I am definitely offended

Guess I have to give an example or sorts..

If you go to a school for the gifted..and make jokes about gifted ppl there...its not funny..its not humor...


----------



## Chagall

Bagluvluv said:


> My sense of humor...no..definitely not..
> 
> Ignorance is also not my forte...
> 
> Jokes are not about making fun or mocking others reactions and shared contents..it is inappropriate here where it is what the forum is about
> 
> That was exactly what it was if you read back the contexts...I can quote them but its beneath me to recant...
> 
> This is not a joke but rather venting and having fun of reveals and shared comments..
> 
> How can that in good sense be all about humor?!
> 
> I am definitely offended


You are joking, right. Read through all the posts. It is not just a few people. Many many many people found this funny. Out of 677 posts you are the only one to complain. Did it occur to you that you might be offending us?


----------



## Bagluvluv

Chagall said:


> You are joking, right. Read through all the posts. It is not just a few people. Many many many people found this funny. Out of 677 posts you are the only one to complain.



Many more ppl did not participate because it was not only not funny but not worth commenting..

Do not speak for others..and blanket this with humor...with your thoughts of "many ppl did the same" still does not make it right nor funny

If your offended..it is you that brought it up..so I have the right to say what it is to me..

Are you saying you can say your thoughts but not mine?!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3487647
> 
> I was so excited to find this I forgot to add the photo



OMG!!![emoji177]
This is my HOLY GRAIL EC!!!
I've been saving for years so I can get this.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Bagluvluv said:


> Many more ppl did not participate because it was not only not funny but not worth commenting..
> 
> Do not speak for others..and blanket this with humor...with your thoughts of "many ppl did the same" still does not make it right nor funny
> 
> If your offended..it is you that brought it up..so I have the right to say what it is to me..
> 
> Are you saying you can say your thoughts but not mine?!



Why did you even bother to leave negative energy on such a light hearted thread. If this is not for you ignore it and move on. With all the horrible things going on in this world I think it's wonderful that we can have a laugh together.


----------



## Bagluvluv

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Why did you even bother to leave negative energy on such a light hearted thread. If this is not for you ignore it and move on. With all the horrible things going on in this world I think it's wonderful that we can have a laugh together.



If its on a thread to speak of..just as you and others did..

I have a need to say what is my take on it...and is ok as well..

Negative you say..,You are saying this was a positive thread..I do not agree..this was the most negative and condescending thread I have ever read

I address it back to you..with all the stresses in the world..why mock and laugh at a forum against those that shared in light hearted and good spirit?


----------



## Murphy47

Bagluvluv said:


> Most ppl do not walk around their daily life thinking about their bags...
> 
> They come to the forum to ask, share, and obsess...to others who understand and help...
> 
> This thread is mocking that process and it is not about taking STUFF seriously...but sharing our thoughts and needs...
> 
> Maybe it seems like that to certain ppl of taking just a bag too much to heart...its really about expressing things about the process, the style, personal questions and personal thoughts on it...
> 
> To make fun of the very process we express here..on a forum that welcomes it and designed for it...is absurd...
> 
> Would you go on a car or watch forum and do the same thing? How would others respond to this?!



I AM on a car forum and 2 watch forums and there are threads just like these on both. Many laughs are shared.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Maybe we can all agree to disagree..
I truly believe that no one intended to offend anyone... 

We all love bags!! And extension cords!!!


----------



## Murphy47

Bagluvluv said:


> My sense of humor...no..definitely not..
> 
> Ignorance is also not my forte...
> 
> Jokes are not about making fun or mocking others reactions and shared contents..it is inappropriate here where it is what the forum is about
> 
> That was exactly what it was if you read back the contexts...I can quote them but its beneath me to recant...
> 
> This is not a joke but rather venting and having fun of reveals and shared comments..
> 
> How can that in good sense be all about humor?!
> 
> I am definitely offended
> 
> Guess I have to give an example or sorts..
> 
> If you go to a school for the gifted..and make jokes about gifted ppl there...its not funny..its not humor...



Both my children are in gifted programs and YES they make fun of themselves and others.


----------



## fabuleux

@Bagluvluv 
I started this thread to poke fun at ourselves, which is a healthy way to remember that we are very priviledged in this world. That's all! It's all in good spirit!


----------



## Bagluvluv

Murphy47 said:


> I AM on a car forum and 2 watch forums and there are threads just like these on both. Many laughs are shared.



You don't think those laughs are addressed in bad taste?

Really..I ask you in good sense..was it actually funny or was it venting and poking fun?


----------



## Bagluvluv

Murphy47 said:


> Both my children are in gifted programs and YES they make fun of themselves and others.



Yes..those in the conversation makes fun of THEMSELVES..

The convo in the tread was about what most OTHERS..have said or asked..

Difference..huge difference..

And I have participated in gifted school when young..most were aware and sensitive about it as well...


----------



## Sophie-Rose

In my opinion this thread is just some light-hearted fun!!

We all participate in other threads (some which are very serious!) this is just a silly thread that I personally do find amusing, but I can understand that others may not find it funny, but it really  never means to offend!! For those of us who do find it funny it truly is just some light hearted banter!!!


----------



## Bagluvluv

fabuleux said:


> @Bagluvluv
> I started this thread to poke fun at ourselves, which is a healthy way to remember that we are very priviledged in this world. That's all! It's all in good spirit!



I know you did..

I not only remember I am grateful..I act and am mindful too..

That is not the point here for a thread laughing about reveals and questions and thoughts..

It is two different issues..so I have to poke fun at it to know we are privileged? 

Not I


----------



## Bagluvluv

Just this...

And I hear it was in good fun...

It was not for me..it was offensive and negative..

That is my point.....Done


----------



## fabuleux

Bagluvluv said:


> I know you did..
> 
> I not only remember I am grateful..I act and am mindful too..
> 
> That is not the point here for a thread laughing about reveals and questions and thoughts..
> 
> It is two different issues..so I have to poke fun at it to know we are privileged?
> 
> Not I


I appreciate your response but none of the many people who commented on this thread are making fun of anyone else but themselves. No offense, but it seems like you just don't get it.

PS: there is nothing "offensive" in this thread.  It's literally a thread dedicated to self-deprecation.


----------



## Bagluvluv

fabuleux said:


> I appreciate your response but none of the many people who commented on this thread are making fun of anyone else but themselves. No offense, but it seems like you just don't get it.



Thank you for hearing me out..

But Im glad I don't get this kind of humor


----------



## Murphy47

Bagluvluv said:


> Just this...
> 
> And I hear it was in good fun...
> 
> It was not for me..it was offensive and negative..
> 
> That is my point.....Done



Sorry you have your knickers in a twist over this thread. 
Obviously you are upset enough that grammar and punctuation have gone by the wayside. 
Please scroll through the almost 1000 threads to find one that doesn't offend your sensibilities quite so much. 
Ladies, it has been a barrel of laughs so far. 
I will be back in a few weeks when things have cooled off somewhat. 
For now, I am going out to the garage to play with my extensive EC collection. 
Peace out.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Bagluvluv said:


> If its on a thread to speak of..just as you and others did..
> 
> I have a need to say what is my take on it...and is ok as well..
> 
> Negative you say..,You are saying this was a positive thread..I do not agree..this was the most negative and condescending thread I have ever read
> 
> I address it back to you..with all the stresses in the world..why mock and laugh at a forum against those that shared in light hearted and good spirit?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

And now lets get back to the extension cords!!!!

Help me pick:






I think I prefer the finishings on the first one but at €3,99 it's almost double the price of the second one... Opinions ladies?!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Or this one with the pretty illuminated on/off switch


----------



## Bagluvluv

Murphy47 said:


> Sorry you have your knickers in a twist over this thread.
> Obviously you are upset enough that grammar and punctuation have gone by the wayside.
> Please scroll through the almost 1000 threads to find one that doesn't offend your sensibilities quite so much.
> Ladies, it has been a barrel of laughs so far.
> I will be back in a few weeks when things have cooled off somewhat.
> For now, I am going out to the garage to play with my extensive EC collection.
> Peace out.



So sorry I didn't know you were the teacher..may I see your credentials?

 My knickers..well..ok..lol

Go play with your extension cords..yes..definitely!


----------



## ManilaMama

Sophie-Rose said:


> And now lets get back to the extension cords!!!!
> 
> Help me pick:
> 
> View attachment 3489005
> 
> View attachment 3489006
> 
> 
> I think I prefer the finishings on the first one but at €3,99 it's almost double the price of the second one... Opinions ladies?!



Buy both and decide later!

Don't forget to post modeling shots!! [emoji41]


----------



## Bagluvluv

HandbagDiva354 said:


>



Bye Felicia!!!!!
[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Sophie-Rose

How about this beauty! It perfectly combines our love for bags & cords!!!


----------



## clevercat

Sophie-Rose said:


> Or this one with the pretty illuminated on/off switch
> 
> View attachment 3489008



This is very pretty, but I think the first ones you posted would be more practical as you can wear them cross body. Hope this helps!


----------



## Bagluvluv

Wow..for a team of ppl who took this as funny...

You sure are serious about it with the searching and posting..

Point proven!

Enjoy!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

What about this vintage beauty... Still new, comes with the original box... For a great price!!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sophie-Rose said:


> How about this beauty! It perfectly combines our love for bags & cords!!!
> 
> View attachment 3489014



That`s beautiful! I`m adding that to my Christmas wishlist!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

HandbagDiva354 said:


> That`s beautiful! I`m adding that to my Christmas wishlist!



Which color will you pick?? I really can't decide which one I love the most!!!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sophie-Rose said:


> What about this vintage beauty... Still new, comes with the original box... For a great price!!!
> 
> View attachment 3489018
> 
> View attachment 3489019



That vintage EC is in pristine condition. It looks like the one Grace Kelly had back in the 50`s


----------



## Sophie-Rose

HandbagDiva354 said:


> That vintage EC is in pristine condition. It looks like the one Grace Kelly had back in the 50`s



Hahahahahaha that made me spit out tea laughing!!!!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sophie-Rose said:


> Which color will you pick?? I really can't decide which one I love the most!!!!



I hope to get one in each color. These Limited Edition EC sell out fast!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Speaking of Christmas...

Here's some holiday inspiration


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sophie-Rose said:


> Speaking of Christmas...
> 
> Here's some holiday inspiration
> 
> View attachment 3489028



These custom EC are only available to the super rich. You have to be on a HD waiting list for years just like you do at Hermes for a Birkin.


----------



## Chagall

Sophie-Rose said:


> And now lets get back to the extension cords!!!!
> 
> Help me pick:
> 
> View attachment 3489005
> 
> View attachment 3489006
> 
> 
> I think I prefer the finishings on the first one but at €3,99 it's almost double the price of the second one... Opinions ladies?!


Oh my how could you ever choose between those two lovelies? I say take them both.


----------



## Chagall

HandbagDiva354 said:


> These custom EC are only available to the super rich. You have to be on a HD waiting list for years just like you do at Hermes for a Birkin.


Don't forget to develope a relationship with your HD sa. It doesn't hurt to take them to lunch and don't forget their birthday.


----------



## Chagall

Sophie-Rose said:


> Speaking of Christmas...
> 
> Here's some holiday inspiration
> 
> View attachment 3489028


OMG that is beyond georgous. Whatever you have to give up to get that, it would be worth it!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Chagall said:


> Oh my how could you ever choose between those two lovelies? I say take them both.



You're such an enabler!!!


----------



## fabuleux

Sophie-Rose said:


> How about this beauty! It perfectly combines our love for bags & cords!!!
> 
> View attachment 3489014


This is so cool!


----------



## Chagall

Sophie-Rose said:


> You're such an enabler!!!


Off to ban island with you now.


----------



## Chagall

Sophie-Rose said:


> What about this vintage beauty... Still new, comes with the original box... For a great price!!!
> 
> View attachment 3489018
> 
> View attachment 3489019


NIB! Oh be still my heart! That's true vintage. You had better move quickly on that beauty.


----------



## Chagall

Sophie-Rose said:


> How about this beauty! It perfectly combines our love for bags & cords!!!
> 
> View attachment 3489014


It great when two wonderful things are brought together in one delightful package. Bags and cords. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Chagall

Bagluvluv said:


> Wow..for a team of ppl who took this as funny...
> 
> You sure are serious about it with the searching and posting..
> 
> Point proven!
> 
> Enjoy!


Amazing! You just don't get it!


----------



## Bagluvluv

Chagall said:


> Amazing! You just don't get it!



Nope...don't and wont...

But...it shouldn't bother you as you say..enjoy yourself~~
Should be tons of fun~~

Really do not have anymore to say on the subject...

Its done


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Promise?

Because up till now I was enjoying everyone's cords.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Guys the holiday season is coming up and I can't wait to see what new extension cords y'all LV owners use to put up your Christmas lights!!


----------



## Bagluvluv

bagnshoofetish said:


> Promise?
> 
> Because up till now I was enjoying everyone's cords.



Pinky promise!!

Enjoy yourself!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sophie-Rose said:


> Speaking of Christmas...
> 
> Here's some holiday inspiration
> 
> View attachment 3489028



I love that one. Thanks to its orange colour it should work pretty well for Halloween, too. Need to call my SA ASAP. Thank you so much for sharing. [emoji4]


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Ludmilla said:


> I love that one. Thanks to its orange colour it should work pretty well for Halloween, too. Need to call my SA ASAP. Thank you so much for sharing. [emoji4]



Y'all use EC to decorate at Hallowe'en  too? Here in Europe we only use them at Christmas!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sophie-Rose said:


> Y'all use EC to decorate at Hallowe'en  too? Here in Europe we only use them at Christmas!!



Oh, I am from Europe, too, and Halloween is not this popular in my area. But, it is starting to become "a thing" around here. I hope the EC will scare the kids away that come over to get candy.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Ludmilla said:


> Oh, I am from Europe, too, and Halloween is not this popular in my area. But, it is starting to become "a thing" around here. I hope the EC will scare the kids away that come over to get candy.




Maybe you could use an old, damaged cord... Exposed electrical wiring is enough to scare anyone away!!


----------



## ManilaMama

Psst.. am I the only one here who decorates with my "cheap" ECs? Hehe. I just can't bear the thought of my nice ECs outside the house! What if it gets rained on? What if people touch it? What if, gasp, someone steals it?!? No no no. My best ECs stay inside the home. The stuff I put outside are just the ones I can risk losing or ruining!

My hubby thinks I'm crazy and that I should display our very best; after all, we spent so much on cords! But I don't know.. I don't care if our house looks slightly ratty with tacky ECs outside. At least I know my mint; vintage ECs are safe!! [emoji13]


----------



## Chagall

ManilaMama said:


> Psst.. am I the only one here who decorates with my "cheap" ECs? Hehe. I just can't bear the thought of my nice ECs outside the house! What if it gets rained on? What if people touch it? What if, gasp, someone steals it?!? No no no. My best ECs stay inside the home. The stuff I put outside are just the ones I can risk losing or ruining!
> 
> My hubby thinks I'm crazy and that I should display our very best; after all, we spent so much on cords! But I don't know.. I don't care if our house looks slightly ratty with tacky ECs outside. At least I know my mint; vintage ECs are safe!! [emoji13]


Probably a wise choice to keep them inside where they are safe. There are definitely some places my best cords don't go. Apart from risk of theft, sometimes it's wise to use EC's that are less ostentatious so you don't appear to be showing off.


----------



## Chagall

Bagluvluv said:


> Nope...don't and wont...
> 
> But...it shouldn't bother you as you say..enjoy yourself~~
> Should be tons of fun~~
> 
> Really do not have anymore to say on the subject...
> 
> Its done


Good.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sophie-Rose said:


> Maybe you could use an old, damaged cord... Exposed electrical wiring is enough to scare anyone away!!
> 
> View attachment 3489342



This is a great idea! Thank you. And if it is wet outside it will add some nice sparkling. Off to ebay looking for well used ECs.


----------



## Chagall

Ludmilla said:


> This is a great idea! Thank you. And if it is wet outside it will add some nice sparkling. Off to ebay looking for well used ECs.


If you choose to go the pre-loved route with your cord be sure to check out the selllers feedback. Don't be afraid to ask for more pictures of the EC that show it from every angle.
 Ask for close ups of any possible damage. Good luck !!


----------



## Bagluvluv

Chagall said:


> Good.



Very good for me indeed


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Apparently being "done" is a relative term.


----------



## Chagall

bagnshoofetish said:


> Apparently being "done" is a relative term.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Chagall said:


> Amazing! You just don't get it!





bagnshoofetish said:


> Apparently being "done" is a relative term.



I feel sorry for her. Not everyone can afford luxury items like Extension Cords so there are always gonna be haters. She`s just jealous. Maybe one day she`ll save up enough to get one too.

HATERS GONNA HATE


----------



## Bagluvluv

bagnshoofetish said:


> Apparently being "done" is a relative term.



Guess you don't have it correct..

If you address me..shall I ignore you then?

Stop [emoji113] 
Hopefully Im clear this time around


----------



## Bagluvluv

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I feel sorry for her. Not everyone can afford luxury items like Extension Cords so there are always gonna be haters. She`s just jealous. Maybe one day she`ll save up enough to get one too.
> 
> HATERS GONNA HATE



Lol~
Now your funny!

Have a blast and keep my name out of it


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Bagluvluv said:


> Guess you don't have it correct..
> 
> If you address me..shall I ignore you then?
> 
> Stop [emoji113]
> Hopefully Im clear this time around


Yes.  Please ignore me.

Thank you.


----------



## Murphy47

In honor of national handbag day: 2 constant companions.


----------



## ManilaMama

What on earth.. I saw this on IG... Can someone confirm that this was on the runway?!? Omg what are the chances it will hit the shelves by Christmas?!! [emoji7]


----------



## Murphy47

ManilaMama said:


> What on earth.. I saw this on IG... Can someone confirm that this was on the runway?!? Omg what are the chances it will hit the shelves by Christmas?!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489928



That is the most outstanding EC I have seen in a long time!! 
I did not see that in the September Issue, so maybe it didn't come out in time?!?
That may be crucial to my holiday decorating.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

ManilaMama said:


> What on earth.. I saw this on IG... Can someone confirm that this was on the runway?!? Omg what are the chances it will hit the shelves by Christmas?!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489928



Yes this was just revealed in Paris during Fashion Week. It was rumored that this is one of the pieces Kim K had stolen from her.


----------



## Murphy47

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Yes this was just revealed in Paris during Fashion Week. It was rumored that this is one of the pieces Kim K had stolen from her.



Wow! 
I hadn't heard that.


----------



## V0N1B2

ManilaMama said:


> Psst.. am I the only one here who decorates with my "cheap" ECs? Hehe. I just can't bear the thought of my nice ECs outside the house! What if it gets rained on? What if people touch it? What if, gasp, someone steals it?!? No no no. My best ECs stay inside the home. The stuff I put outside are just the ones I can risk losing or ruining!
> 
> My hubby thinks I'm crazy and that I should display our very best; after all, we spent so much on cords! But I don't know.. I don't care if our house looks slightly ratty with tacky ECs outside. At least I know my mint; vintage ECs are safe!! [emoji13]


I hope you're storing your mint, vintage ECs in a safe place. When not in use, I wrap mine in acid-free tissue paper in a special box I bought and take a photo of each EC and tape it to the outside of the box. You should also keep them away from light, and if you have a dustbag, you could put it in that as well. If you don't store them properly, you could be in for a bit of a "shock" the next time you use them. Especially if you aren't 100% sure on the provenance of your vintage EC. I heard about this YouTube guru who said that they are making replica ECs to look like genuine vintage cords. It all just sounds so crazy, doesn't it? Be careful ladies if you buy on the pre-loved market.


----------



## ManilaMama

V0N1B2 said:


> I hope you're storing your mint, vintage ECs in a safe place. When not in use, I wrap mine in acid-free tissue paper in a special box I bought and take a photo of each EC and tape it to the outside of the box. You should also keep them away from light, and if you have a dustbag, you could put it in that as well. If you don't store them properly, you could be in for a bit of a "shock" the next time you use them. Especially if you aren't 100% sure on the provenance of your vintage EC. I heard about this YouTube guru who said that they are making replica ECs to look like genuine vintage cords. It all just sounds so crazy, doesn't it? Be careful ladies if you buy on the pre-loved market.



Amen, sister! Good to post!! Great reminder for all. 

I need to ask how you deal with cord creases? I used to store my ECs flat and straight. To eliminate creases. But it seems a tiny bit challenging, no? 

I've tried following the wall storage ideas from Pinterest but oh my, I just don't have the talent! Look at these beauties.. Like how am I, a regular Jane, supposed to pull these off?






Like how?! So amazing!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

We need an "Authenticate This EC" thread because I got my eye on a gorgeous one that might be a fake.


----------



## chowlover2

You Ladies are killing me! I really need to step up my EC game!


----------



## LakeLake

ManilaMama said:


> Amen, sister! Good to post!! Great reminder for all.
> 
> I need to ask how you deal with cord creases? I used to store my ECs flat and straight. To eliminate creases. But it seems a tiny bit challenging, no?
> 
> I've tried following the wall storage ideas from Pinterest but oh my, I just don't have the talent! Look at these beauties.. Like how am I, a regular Jane, supposed to pull these off?
> 
> View attachment 3490015
> 
> View attachment 3490017
> 
> 
> Like how?! So amazing!!


This cityscape is genuinely gorgeous, it's so creative and eye catching!


----------



## Murphy47

LakeLake said:


> This cityscape is genuinely gorgeous, it's so creative and eye catching!



It's totally cool! 
Probably put up by college kids (like mine) who are supposed to be in class.


----------



## gillianna

Has anyone been lucky enough to find a extension cord hidden at a thrift shop? I know it would take lots of digging through all the junk but once you find that piece of cord sticking out buried for only your eyes to see your endless hours of searching will be worth it.

Sometimes at garage sales there actually are people who do not know the true value of these authentic rare and unique items and price them low.  You need to act calm and grab it before someone else steals it from you.


----------



## gillianna

OMG I received a fake EC from eBay.  This is what was sent to me.  I am so depressed since I saved for years to buy one.  Please how can I stop this scammer from doing this again.  Will eBay help me?


----------



## gillianna

Extension cord porn....


----------



## bagnshoofetish

gillianna said:


> OMG I received a fake EC from eBay.  This is what was sent to me.  I am so depressed since I saved for years to buy one.  Please how can I stop this scammer from doing this again.  Will eBay help me?



OMG.  I hope you reported them.  Please make sure you also share their screen name in the "Bad EBay Sellers" thread.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

gillianna said:


> OMG I received a fake EC from eBay.  This is what was sent to me.  I am so depressed since I saved for years to buy one.  Please how can I stop this scammer from doing this again.  Will eBay help me?



Definitely report them and file a claim.  There are so many super fakes on EBay. That's why I only buy from HD boutiques or pre loved from Yoogi's Hardware.


----------



## jancedtif

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Definitely report them and file a claim.  There are so many super fakes on EBay. That's why I only buy from HD boutiques or pre loved from Yoogi's Hardware.



I have never heard of Yoogi's Hardware.  Is that a new site?  I've only heard of Extension's Closet and Extensionphile.  Please be careful.  So many fakes around.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

jancedtif said:


> I have never heard of Yoogi's Hardware.  Is that a new site?  I've only heard of Extension's Closet and Extensionphile.  Please be careful.  So many fakes around.



Yoogi's Hardware has been around a long time. All of their items are guaranteed authentic. It's the only place I would buy pre loved extension cords. I heard of Extensionphile but I've never used them because their prices are very high, sometimes more than in HD boutique.


----------



## Chagall

Extensionphille has certainly developed a very good reputation in the preloved EC market. I still feel if you can stretch yourself to buying new it is worth the investment. HD assures you beyond any doubt your cord is authentic. It removes any niggling doubt in the back of your mind. Also nothing beats the HD experience. You can walk in there with your head held high knowing you are going to buy a cord and be treated like royalty. On the way home you also get to flash the HD packaging (subtly of course).


----------



## Murphy47

Chagall said:


> Extensionphille has certainly developed a very good reputation in the preloved EC market. I still feel if you can stretch yourself to buying new it is worth the investment. HD assures you beyond any doubt your cord is authentic. It removes any niggling doubt in the back of your mind. Also nothing beats the HD experience. You can walk in there with your head held high knowing you are going to buy a cord and be treated like royalty. On the way home you also get to flash the HD packaging (subtly of course).



All true. 
There is a special "kick" to the boutique experience.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Chagall said:


> Extensionphille has certainly developed a very good reputation in the preloved EC market. I still feel if you can stretch yourself to buying new it is worth the investment. HD assures you beyond any doubt your cord is authentic. It removes any niggling doubt in the back of your mind. Also nothing beats the HD experience. You can walk in there with your head held high knowing you are going to buy a cord and be treated like royalty. On the way home you also get to flash the HD packaging (subtly of course).



And don't forget the free Kool-Aid and hot dogs. HD is always so classy.


----------



## Murphy47

HandbagDiva354 said:


> And don't forget the free Kool-Aid and hot dogs. HD is always so classy.



Mine often has Pepsi or Gatorade!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Murphy47 said:


> Mine often has Pepsi or Gatorade!



Wow they are really top notch there. Is it imported or domestic?
Here in the South we prefer Sundrop or Sweet tea but HD here only serves that at V.I.P. events


----------



## ManilaMama

gillianna said:


> OMG I received a fake EC from eBay.  This is what was sent to me.  I am so depressed since I saved for years to buy one.  Please how can I stop this scammer from doing this again.  Will eBay help me?



So sorry about this. Did you pay via PayPal? You can open a dispute maybe?

Did you call your cc and ask for a chargeback?

You're lucky it's eBay.. They usually sort things out. 

If you bought through carousel then you're out of luck! The EC scammers there are rampant!!! They bait you with rare, "pre-order" ECs and most take your money and don't even send a socket!! -gasp-


----------



## Murphy47

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Wow they are really top notch there. Is it imported or domestic?
> Here in the South we prefer Sundrop or Sweet tea but HD here only serves that at V.I.P. events



I am a mile north of the Mason Dixon line so those beverages pop up now and then. 
The booth is often manned by Boy Scouts to help raise money for their troop. 
Usually domestic comestibles are served with the usual foray into Bratwurst for Oktoberfest.


----------



## gillianna

I think my HD might be more upscale or maybe they just know when you are a VIP client.  They have a greeter at the door that can direct you to where the good stuff is unknown to those tourist shoppers who have to wander around the big isles just waiting to spot one.  (I think there might be a limit on them in how many they can buy too.). 

And if they really want to keep you as a VIP customer your personal sales assistant might walk you to your car and put the item in your car themselves so that to me is really the best service ever.  This way you can't get robbed in the parking lot.  If you really have the big money to spend they even have trucks you can rent to drive your items home since your car would be too small to carry so many.  But to me that is just being greedy and showing off your wealth.  

They also wear orange or tan gloves.....to make sure nothing touches your product so it is new and the box will not get fingerprints on it.   I know many prefer this precious item to be kept in the box with the special HD bag but if you ask they might be willing to wrap it in bubble wrap for you too.  It adds that touch of elegance to the whole experience.


----------



## ManilaMama

gillianna said:


> I think my HD might be more upscale or maybe they just know when you are a VIP client.  They have a greeter at the door that can direct you to where the good stuff is unknown to those tourist shoppers who have to wander around the big isles just waiting to spot one.  (I think there might be a limit on them in how many they can buy too.).
> 
> And if they really want to keep you as a VIP customer your personal sales assistant might walk you to your car and put the item in your car themselves so that to me is really the best service ever.  This way you can't get robbed in the parking lot.  If you really have the big money to spend they even have trucks you can rent to drive your items home since your car would be too small to carry so many.  But to me that is just being greedy and showing off your wealth.
> 
> They also wear orange or tan gloves.....to make sure nothing touches your product so it is new and the box will not get fingerprints on it.   I know many prefer this precious item to be kept in the box with the special HD bag but if you ask they might be willing to wrap it in bubble wrap for you too.  It adds that touch of elegance to the whole experience.



Omg is your local HD.. The superstore?!? The biggest one in Union, NJ? Holy cow. You're too modest!

You've been shopping in the HD mothership all this time?

How long do you line up? Front door or side door? Is it true the new appointment system makes it harder to buy rare extension cords?


----------



## Murphy47

gillianna said:


> I think my HD might be more upscale or maybe they just know when you are a VIP client.  They have a greeter at the door that can direct you to where the good stuff is unknown to those tourist shoppers who have to wander around the big isles just waiting to spot one.  (I think there might be a limit on them in how many they can buy too.).
> 
> And if they really want to keep you as a VIP customer your personal sales assistant might walk you to your car and put the item in your car themselves so that to me is really the best service ever.  This way you can't get robbed in the parking lot.  If you really have the big money to spend they even have trucks you can rent to drive your items home since your car would be too small to carry so many.  But to me that is just being greedy and showing off your wealth.
> 
> They also wear orange or tan gloves.....to make sure nothing touches your product so it is new and the box will not get fingerprints on it.   I know many prefer this precious item to be kept in the box with the special HD bag but if you ask they might be willing to wrap it in bubble wrap for you too.  It adds that touch of elegance to the whole experience.



This is amazing!
PM me with your location so I can check it out if u would b so kind.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

My Holy Grail.

Trying to develop a good relationship with the SAs at Virgils Hardware.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Murphy47

bagnshoofetish said:


> My Holy Grail.
> 
> Trying to develop a good relationship with the SAs at Virgils Hardware.  Wish me luck!



Some times smaller boutiques have hard to find items. 
Good luck!


----------



## gillianna

Remember to check your EC very carefully on the edges.  A few people have reported some minor peeling issues.  Unless you have a great relationship with your SA they may say this is normal wear and tear and many of us may feel this is not true but a manufacturing defect because so many people are on the wait list and they might have skipped their previous quality control standards.


----------



## bakeacookie

Has anyone tried taking advantage of US favorable exchange rates and bought their EC in Europe? 

DBF is in the UK and the EC I want is 30% cheaper compared the US prices, but would would have better stock: Argos or B&Q? 

Would HD take a return or exchange if DBF buys the wrong EC?!

[ETA: you all are hilarious! Such an entertaining thread!]


----------



## gillianna

MY SA showed me the holiday look book and they now are making a special edition holiday EC to use outside.   Can you believe this?   They can get wet with no damage.  Now I do not have to worry and can put my box of cleansers away.
They come in white, green and red.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Has this been posted?

Do you know if it comes in fall colors?


----------



## Murphy47

CobaltBlu said:


> Has this been posted?
> 
> Do you know if it comes in fall colors?



This one would be so awesome with my pumpkin lights!


----------



## ManilaMama

CobaltBlu said:


> Has this been posted?
> 
> Do you know if it comes in fall colors?



I saw that in my local Ace Hardware! It's TDF!!! Totally drool worthy! It comes in SHW and GHW. I was hoping for antique gold this year but nope, they stuck with shiny classic gold. As for the body, my SA said they only get green this year. HTH!!


----------



## Murphy47

ManilaMama said:


> I saw that in my local Ace Hardware! It's TDF!!! Totally drool worthy! It comes in SHW and GHW. I was hoping for antique gold this year but nope, they stuck with shiny classic gold. As for the body, my SA said they only get green this year. HTH!!



I am going to the hardware store ASAP


----------



## HandbagDiva354

CobaltBlu said:


> Has this been posted?
> 
> Do you know if it comes in fall colors?



That is GORGEOUS! I thought I was content with my EC collection but this is TO DIE FOR! I guess I'll be leaving ban island to purchase this![emoji177]


----------



## bagnshoofetish

CobaltBlu said:


> Has this been posted?
> 
> Do you know if it comes in fall colors?



Holy crap!  I die.


----------



## Ludmilla

CobaltBlu said:


> Has this been posted?
> 
> Do you know if it comes in fall colors?



OMG! Do you happen to know if this beauty is going to hit the stores in Europe, too?


----------



## Ludmilla

CobaltBlu said:


> Has this been posted?
> 
> Do you know if it comes in fall colors?



OMG! Do you happen to know if this beauty is going to hit the stores in Europe, too?


----------



## gillianna

The HG leaf EC is stunning and many are upset it may not be available with that little extra which simply makes it such a limited edition.  So I was thinking if one is really wanting to take the risk they can add their own personal designs themselves.  Off to find my glue gun and glitter.  Maybe we need some pictures on how I bedazzled  my EC.  Remember to copyright these designs.  You do not want the House of EC to take credit for them.  You know if Kanye can bedazzle his Liberache blue jean jackets we can do so much better with a more expensive product.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

HandbagDiva354 said:


> That is GORGEOUS! I thought I was content with my EC collection but this is TO DIE FOR! I guess I'll be leaving ban island to purchase this![emoji177]



This is genius!! I have no words!
Gorgeous!!! Absolutely must have!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Y'all!  hahah!!!








Murphy47 said:


> This one would be so awesome with my pumpkin lights!





ManilaMama said:


> I saw that in my local Ace Hardware! It's TDF!!! Totally drool worthy! It comes in SHW and GHW. I was hoping for antique gold this year but nope, they stuck with shiny classic gold. As for the body, my SA said they only get green this year. HTH!!





Murphy47 said:


> I am going to the hardware store ASAP





HandbagDiva354 said:


> That is GORGEOUS! I thought I was content with my EC collection but this is TO DIE FOR! I guess I'll be leaving ban island to purchase this![emoji177]





bagnshoofetish said:


> Holy crap!  I die.





Ludmilla said:


> OMG! Do you happen to know if this beauty is going to hit the stores in Europe, too?





Ludmilla said:


> OMG! Do you happen to know if this beauty is going to hit the stores in Europe, too?





gillianna said:


> The HG leaf EC is stunning and many are upset it may not be available with that little extra which simply makes it such a limited edition.  So I was thinking if one is really wanting to take the risk they can add their own personal designs themselves.  Off to find my glue gun and glitter.  Maybe we need some pictures on how I bedazzled  my EC.  Remember to copyright these designs.  You do not want the House of EC to take credit for them.  You know if Kanye can bedazzle his Liberache blue jean jackets we can do so much better with a more expensive product.





Sophie-Rose said:


> This is genius!! I have no words!
> Gorgeous!!! Absolutely must have!!!


----------



## Murphy47

Ladies, you may remember a few months ago I posted this beauty and I wanted to post a mod shot. 
It took some customization to get it mounted. We almost took it back. 
But here it is in action. 
So glad we decided to keep it.


----------



## chowlover2

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3517879
> 
> Ladies, you may remember a few months ago I posted this beauty and I wanted to post a mod shot.
> It took some customization to get it mounted. We almost took it back.
> But here it is in action.
> So glad we decided to keep it.


So glad you kept it! Such a simple elegance of design.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3517879
> 
> Ladies, you may remember a few months ago I posted this beauty and I wanted to post a mod shot.
> It took some customization to get it mounted. We almost took it back.
> But here it is in action.
> So glad we decided to keep it.



You made the right choice!

[emoji1360]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3517879
> 
> Ladies, you may remember a few months ago I posted this beauty and I wanted to post a mod shot.
> It took some customization to get it mounted. We almost took it back.
> But here it is in action.
> So glad we decided to keep it.



It works so well with the yellow pencil on the right. Awesome. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> It works so well with the yellow pencil on the right. Awesome. Definitely a keeper.



Well, the regular screw drivers don't fit. They block the plugs. 
Should I return for the GM size?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Well, the regular screw drivers don't fit. They block the plugs.
> Should I return for the GM size?



Ugh. Well that's a bummer. Do you think the regular screw drivers will work with GM?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. Well that's a bummer. Do you think the regular screw drivers will work with GM?



Not sure. 
Maybe will just get both and compare.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Not sure.
> Maybe will just get both and compare.



Good idea! You can always take it back to the store or sell it pre-loved on the bay.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Good idea! You can always take it back to the store or sell it pre-loved on the bay.



Good idea!


----------



## kbell

Please help me decide! My SA has both on hold but I can only afford 1! I had my heart set on the red but then I saw the classic black... what to do?!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3517879
> 
> Ladies, you may remember a few months ago I posted this beauty and I wanted to post a mod shot.
> It took some customization to get it mounted. We almost took it back.
> But here it is in action.
> So glad we decided to keep it.



OMG the tool storage rack is too die for!!!!!!!! Stunning color combination!
I love the light details!


----------



## Murphy47

kbell said:


> Please help me decide! My SA has both on hold but I can only afford 1! I had my heart set on the red but then I saw the classic black... what to do?!
> 
> View attachment 3518256
> View attachment 3518259



The red is perfect for the holidays. 
Classic black can be had anytime.


----------



## Murphy47

Sophie-Rose said:


> OMG the tool storage rack is too die for!!!!!!!! Stunning color combination!
> I love the light details!



Thanks. 
The lights are a big plus!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

kbell said:


> Please help me decide! My SA has both on hold but I can only afford 1! I had my heart set on the red but then I saw the classic black... what to do?!
> 
> View attachment 3518256
> View attachment 3518259



I vote for the Classic black!!! It's such a classic! But the red would be cute for Christmas...


----------



## jancedtif

kbell said:


> Please help me decide! My SA has both on hold but I can only afford 1! I had my heart set on the red but then I saw the classic black... what to do?!
> 
> View attachment 3518256
> View attachment 3518259



Do you have any black ones?  If so I get the red for a change of pace!  Good luck!


----------



## cocorichelle

Woah this has gone so far O_o


----------



## cocorichelle

I have this beauty from Quirky in white and black. It's legit.
The cord attaches to itself when you wrap it up - no messes. And the end piece is angled so it never gets in the way over other outlets on the wall.


----------



## Murphy47

cocorichelle said:


> I have this beauty from Quirky in white and black. It's legit.
> The cord attaches to itself when you wrap it up - no messes. And the end piece is angled so it never gets in the way over other outlets on the wall.
> View attachment 3518445



Love love love it!! 
Gotta look for one this weekend.


----------



## cocorichelle

Murphy47 said:


> Love love love it!!
> Gotta look for one this weekend.


I originally bought it in their online store, but I don't see it there anymore. I've seen their products at Marshalls/Home Goods/TJMaxx and I picked up the white one recently at a Tuesday Morning. About $10.


----------



## Murphy47

cocorichelle said:


> I originally bought it in their online store, but I don't see it there anymore. I've seen their products at Marshalls/Home Goods/TJMaxx and I picked up the white one recently at a Tuesday Morning. About $10.



No Tuesday Morning near me. Will have to check online. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cocorichelle

Murphy47 said:


> No Tuesday Morning near me. Will have to check online. Thanks for the heads up.


You're welcome. I know it can be so hard finding retired Extension Cord styles.


----------



## Murphy47

cocorichelle said:


> You're welcome. I know it can be so hard finding retired Extension Cord styles.



But sometimes so worth it [emoji41]


----------



## gillianna

I hope Santa is hiding a very expensive extension cord under each Christmas tree this year.  You may have to search to find it.  But if it was on your list you may be one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Murphy47

gillianna said:


> I hope Santa is hiding a very expensive extension cord under each Christmas tree this year.



Me too!


----------



## Ludmilla

kbell said:


> Please help me decide! My SA has both on hold but I can only afford 1! I had my heart set on the red but then I saw the classic black... what to do?!
> 
> View attachment 3518256
> View attachment 3518259



Red all the way. It should coordinate nicely with the new Starbucks Christmas cup. [emoji6]



cocorichelle said:


> I have this beauty from Quirky in white and black. It's legit.
> The cord attaches to itself when you wrap it up - no messes. And the end piece is angled so it never gets in the way over other outlets on the wall.
> View attachment 3518445



Very elegant yet practical. Gorgeous find. Very envious right now.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Who wants to join me on an"extension cord ban"?  All this eye candy is killing me!


----------



## Murphy47

bagnshoofetish said:


> Who wants to join me on an"extension cord ban"?  All this eye candy is killing me!



Can't do it yet. 
Will have to wait until holiday shopping is over.


----------



## Murphy47

Found this one at the pet store. 
Thinking it might me just right with my OM MM Totally in DA? 
What do you think?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3523669


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Murphy47 said:


> Found this one at the pet store.
> Thinking it might me just right with my OM MM Totally in DA?
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523669



I'm not sure... Looks a little complex... I mean is that a timer??! Looks complicated! The manual is really off putting... Sorry no offensive.. Just my humble opinion


----------



## Murphy47

Sophie-Rose said:


> I'm not sure... Looks a little complex... I mean is that a timer??! Looks complicated! The manual is really off putting... Sorry no offensive.. Just my humble opinion



I am unsure myself. 
My husband picked it out for me and I hate to return it for that reason. 
It just doesn't feel like "me" KWIM?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Murphy47 said:


> I am unsure myself.
> My husband picked it out for me and I hate to return it for that reason.
> It just doesn't feel like "me" KWIM?



If I were you, I would exchange it for something that's more my style.... 

I'm sure the hubby won't mind... He just wants you to love the extension cord... So if this one isn't the perfect one, i'm sure he'll understand you exchanging it!!! It's probably better to be honest about it, I mean, if you don't love it, you probably won't use it, and that's such a waste!!!


----------



## Murphy47

Sophie-Rose said:


> If I were you, I would exchange it for something that's more my style....
> 
> I'm sure the hubby won't mind... He just wants you to love the extension cord... So if this one isn't the perfect one, i'm sure he'll understand you exchanging it!!! It's probably better to be honest about it, I mean, if you don't love it, you probably won't use it, and that's such a waste!!!



All very true. 
I think you are probably right!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Murphy47 said:


> Found this one at the pet store.
> Thinking it might me just right with my OM MM Totally in DA?
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523669



[emoji857]


----------



## Murphy47

I found a use for the mondo sized EC with knobs and timers: Holiday lights !!!
Everything fits perfectly and as it has a timer I don't have to remember to turn the lights on and off! Win win


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I found a use for the mondo sized EC with knobs and timers: Holiday lights !!!
> Everything fits perfectly and as it has a timer I don't have to remember to turn the lights on and off! Win win



I am glad that you found such a practical solution for this. [emoji106]


----------



## SpeedyJC

All I want for Christmas is my HG extension cord.


----------



## Murphy47

Me too!!


----------



## Murphy47

So many new ones I couldn't make a decision.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Murphy47 said:


> So many new ones I couldn't make a decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535805



The packaging is stunning!!


----------



## Murphy47

Sophie-Rose said:


> The packaging is stunning!!



Loved the Christmas display. 
The bright colors would really pop against DA don't you think?


----------



## Real Authentication

Must have absolute beautiful!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Murphy47 said:


> So many new ones I couldn't make a decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535805



Its like Shangri La!


----------



## Murphy47

More EC displays. Getting excited to see what Santa leaves me that will go with my beloved Delightful. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



What's on YOUR wish list ladies?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Check out this gorgeous gold extension cord I found today!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sophie-Rose said:


> Check out this gorgeous gold extension cord I found today!!!!
> View attachment 3540317



This is so glamorous and festive! Are you going to use it for your Christmas decorations?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> More EC displays. Getting excited to see what Santa leaves me that will go with my beloved Delightful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540168
> 
> What's on YOUR wish list ladies?



Christmas is round the corner and my wishlist is soooooo long. Just. Cannot. Decide. [emoji16]


----------



## Murphy47

Sophie-Rose said:


> Check out this gorgeous gold extension cord I found today!!!!
> View attachment 3540317



Just gorgeous.


----------



## PrincessBala

Sophie-Rose said:


> Check out this gorgeous gold extension cord I found today!!!!
> View attachment 3540317


thank you for sharing this reveal with us. Do you know if a silver version will be released for spring/summer?


----------



## Murphy47

I don't sadly. No SA available due to high volume of customers. Will ask on my next visit.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

This green version would be perfect for spring!


----------



## Murphy47

And a happy accent for my totally DA!!


----------



## LakeLake

Sophie-Rose said:


> Check out this gorgeous gold extension cord I found today!!!!
> View attachment 3540317


What a special piece. I don't know if I could bring myself to use it, it might get damaged!


----------



## Murphy47

LakeLake said:


> What a special piece. I don't know if I could bring myself to use it, it might get damaged!



I know, right? 
Maybe I'll wrap in in some electrical tape to keep it pristine.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Murphy47 said:


> I know, right?
> Maybe I'll wrap in in some electrical tape to keep it pristine.



Be careful if you do that! Some of the cheaper electrical tapes can leave a sticky residue!!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

(I love this thread)


----------



## Ludmilla

Ladies, I just need to share with you my excitement about the new EC at the office. It works so perfectly well with the bulletin board! 




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Check out the gorgeous, festive cord display I ran into today while doing errands.... 
I just had to share with you ladies...


Such a shame they didn't have the gold & green cords on display!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ladies, I just need to share with you my excitement about the new EC at the office. It works so perfectly well with the bulletin board!
> 
> View attachment 3542859
> 
> 
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



The is one gorgeous cord!!! 
Electric blue or Cobalt? 
Makes me think of summer!


----------



## Murphy47

Sophie-Rose said:


> Check out the gorgeous, festive cord display I ran into today while doing errands....
> I just had to share with you ladies...
> View attachment 3542914
> 
> Such a shame they didn't have the gold & green cords on display!



Excellent display. 
The holiday cords would have been a nice touch though.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The is one gorgeous cord!!!
> Electric blue or Cobalt?
> Makes me think of summer!



It's electric blue. [emoji6]
Soooo happy with it!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> It's electric blue. [emoji6]
> Soooo happy with it!



Wonderful!


----------



## LakeLake

Ludmilla said:


> Ladies, I just need to share with you my excitement about the new EC at the office. It works so perfectly well with the bulletin board!
> 
> View attachment 3542859
> 
> 
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


So perfectly coordinated [emoji7] someone put a lot of thought and care into their look, it's so encouraging to see something truly stylish rather than just "thrown together"...


----------



## LakeLake

Murphy47 said:


> The is one gorgeous cord!!!
> Electric blue or Cobalt?
> Makes me think of summer!


Electric blue, surely [emoji23]


----------



## Ludmilla

LakeLake said:


> So perfectly coordinated [emoji7] someone put a lot of thought and care into their look, it's so encouraging to see something truly stylish rather than just "thrown together"...



Thank you so much, dear. I am very fussy about my workplace accessories and put much effort in coordinating them. Imho true style shows in little things and you feel like a queen if your office is neatly put together. Here is my EC together with other accessories:




Thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you so much, dear. I am very fussy about my workplace accessories and put much effort in coordinating them. Imho true style shows in little things and you feel like a queen if your office is neatly put together. Here is my EC together with other accessories:
> 
> View attachment 3543639
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]



Awesome as always,Ludmilla [emoji41]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Awesome as always,Ludmilla [emoji41]



Thank you! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you so much, dear. I am very fussy about my workplace accessories and put much effort in coordinating them. Imho true style shows in little things and you feel like a queen if your office is neatly put together. Here is my EC together with other accessories:
> 
> View attachment 3543639
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]



How elegant!


----------



## PrincessBala

Just beautiful!! Wow I am so jealous


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Happy New Year darlings!
I hope 2017 brings you all fabulous extension cords to add to you collections!! 

I currently have my eye on this:


----------



## Murphy47

Sophie-Rose said:


> Happy New Year darlings!
> I hope 2017 brings you all fabulous extension cords to add to you collections!!
> 
> I currently have my eye on this:
> 
> View attachment 3562512



That is just the coolest thing I have seen in a while. 
An LE? Should I go to the boutique today?


----------



## PrincessBala

Sophie-Rose said:


> Happy New Year darlings!
> I hope 2017 brings you all fabulous extension cords to add to you collections!!
> 
> I currently have my eye on this:
> 
> View attachment 3562512


I don't know about some of theses new designs. I am not sure they will withstand the test of time. I like classics. This seems too trendy.


----------



## prepster

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you so much, dear. I am very fussy about my workplace accessories and put much effort in coordinating them. Imho true style shows in little things and you feel like a queen if your office is neatly put together. Here is my EC together with other accessories:
> 
> View attachment 3543639
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]



Your mule obviously has the same feelings about blue.


----------



## prepster

I'd love to know what everyone's extension cord goals are for 2017.


----------



## Murphy47

prepster said:


> I'd love to know what everyone's extension cord goals are for 2017.



I am on a ban til at least Spring. I bought so many for the holiday decorations I just don't really need another one.


----------



## gillianna

I saw on the news there is a gang that targets extension cords only.  They did say there were numerous  thefts durning the holiday season when people were careless with leaving their extension cords outside.


----------



## Murphy47

gillianna said:


> I saw on the news there is a gang that targets extension cords only.  They did say there were numerous  thefts durning the holiday season when people were careless with leaving their extension cords outside.



We had several thefts in the area. Was very shocked.


----------



## SpeedyJC

I have to say I am not too pleased with my dear hubby. I left hints all over the house that I wanted an extension cord for Chirstmas.  I left a picture of one on his desk, I left my Lowes wish list open with the exact orange extension cord I wanted and I even left out an extension cord catalog on our coffee table, I mean what more can a gal do? Christmas comes around and I open up my present and its a diamond ring, UGH


----------



## Murphy47

SpeedyJC said:


> I have to say I am not too pleased with my dear hubby. I left hints all over the house that I wanted an extension cord for Chirstmas.  I left a picture of one on his desk, I left my Lowes wish list open with the exact orange extension cord I wanted and I even left out an extension cord catalog on our coffee table, I mean what more can a gal do? Christmas comes around and I open up my present and its a diamond ring, UH



Disappointing. 
Men just can't get a hint sometimes. 
Maybe with all the January sales you could pick one up yourself. 
It's not the same though, I know.


----------



## gillianna

You may want to wait till Feb. and see if they have one coming out for Valentine's Day.  That would be a very romantic gift especially in red.❤️


----------



## Sophie-Rose

gillianna said:


> You may want to wait till Feb. and see if they have one coming out for Valentine's Day.  That would be a very romantic gift especially in red.[emoji173]️



Oo I really hope the bring out a heart shaped cord, how cute would that be!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I found this one, but really hope they release a red version specially for Valentines Day!


----------



## Murphy47

Sophie-Rose said:


> I found this one, but really hope they release a red version specially for Valentines Day!
> 
> View attachment 3569730



That is just so PERFECT!!!
Hopefully they have more at the boutique.


----------



## gillianna

I would get that beautiful pink extension cord authenticated.  I see a tag on it  and it might be a fake with a made in China tag left on by a scam seller.  All my authentic extension cords never had this tag on them.  I am sure you could find a well known authenticator here on the forum.


----------



## scumone

I wanted to go try out extension cords this weekend, but I was snowed in so I watched hours of YouTube review videos on extension cords instead.  I think I know which one I want, but I am going to wait to see it in person to see if I'm in love.


----------



## prepster

gillianna said:


> I would get that beautiful pink extension cord authenticated.  I see a tag on it  and it might be a fake with a made in China tag left on by a scam seller.  All my authentic extension cords never had this tag on them.  I am sure you could find a well known authenticator here on the forum.



Reminder...This is an extension cord discussion thread only.  Kindly post any requests for extension cord authentication in the "Authenticate This Extension Cord" thread.  Please do NOT authenticate extension cords unless you have been using them since birth and have 150,000 posts on tPF.


----------



## Ludmilla

prepster said:


> Reminder...This is an extension cord discussion thread only.  Kindly post any requests for extension cord authentication in the "Authenticate This Extension Cord" thread.  Please do NOT authenticate extension cords unless you have been using them since birth and have 150,000 posts on tPF.


----------



## Murphy47

Ladies, has no one purchased a spring extension cord? 
I had hoped to find one for Easter since I have been on a ban since Christmas but no joy? 
Any EC porn is can check out?


----------



## Kitty157

This thread cracks me up...


----------



## reginaPhalange

Best thread on tPF, no competition. In all honesty I'm surprised it doesn't have it's own forum with threads that showcase everyone's monthly purchases, SA recommendations, and upcoming releases.


----------



## Missydora

Here's a reveal of my limited edition all singing dancing,  bells and whistles and even lights up in the dark.. made in France ... I think.... well  it's authentic not a knock off.. I love it


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Missydora said:


> Here's a reveal of my limited edition all singing dancing,  bells and whistles and even lights up in the dark.. made in France ... I think.... well  it's authentic not a knock off.. I love it
> View attachment 3680834



Are you sure this is made in France?? Aren't those UK sockets? I hate when they are unclear about the country of origin!
Anyway I love the colours!! So versatile!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

OMG look at this picture my SA just sent me!! 

I think it's from the upcoming collaboration with Sanrio.... can't wait to see which other characters they turn into extension cords!!


----------



## Missydora

Sophie-Rose said:


> OMG look at this picture my SA just sent me!!
> 
> I think it's from the upcoming collaboration with Sanrio.... can't wait to see which other characters they turn into extension chords!!
> 
> View attachment 3680874


Omg that is so freakin cute!!  I hope they do a Miffy one!! I'm putting my name on the wait list!!


----------



## Murphy47

Stunning ladies. Just stunning. 
I love the whimsy of the Hello Kitty and the lights of the other. 
I need to get out there and start talking to my SA.


----------



## Bladeorade

This is hilarious!!!


----------



## gillianna

Love this thread


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Just came in to drool...


----------



## Murphy47

Need to go shopping! Inspired by the spring styles here!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Sophie-Rose said:


> OMG look at this picture my SA just sent me!!
> 
> I think it's from the upcoming collaboration with Sanrio.... can't wait to see which other characters they turn into extension cords!!
> 
> View attachment 3680874



Totes adorbs.

I wonder who would give a child such an expensive ext cord?  I think the kid should get a job first so she can buy It herself.


----------



## Murphy47

I agree!
How will she appreciate it if she didn't have to work for it? 
We all know how pricey SE cords can be.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Not to mention she wouldn't really know how to take care of it.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I would never buy such a beautiful cord for a child!! But I do think it's super cute and might buy one for myself!! Just for the nostalgic value... 
having said that, I'm probably better off buying a cord I will use all the time...

But it's so cute!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Sophie-Rose said:


> I would never buy such a beautiful cord for a child!! But I do think it's super cute and might buy one for myself!! Just for the nostalgic value...
> having said that, I'm probably better off buying a cord I will use all the time...
> 
> But it's so cute!!! [emoji7]


Sometimes we need to follow our heart not practicability. I'd say go for it!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Check out this stunning combination of art & cord!!




I really appreciate the artistic value of the pre-knotting of the cord!! It makes me question why I hide my DIY cord knots behind my TV cabinet, they should really be on display!!


----------



## Murphy47

Sophie-Rose said:


> Check out this stunning combination of art & cord!!
> 
> View attachment 3684780
> 
> 
> I really appreciate the artistic value of the pre-knotting of the cord!! It makes me question why I hide my DIY cord knots behind my TV cabinet, they should really be on display!!



So cute! 
I love artisanal cords


----------



## itsmree

i have no idea what started this thread, but i have been trying so hard to stifle my laughter. 
i am now so jealous of all of your cords.


----------



## gillianna

The artist signature should be visible on that beautiful corded extension cord.  I guess they signed it in the back but I was hoping it would be in the front.  You do know signed pieces impress others more:


----------



## gillianna

OK I was hesitant to post this because it is a very limited edition and available to the top 1% of all VIP buyers.  Yes I buy too much.  I know this. I hope I will not make others angry they they could not buy this sought after HG piece.  
  I am not trying to brag.  And I even decided to only buy the smaller more delicate one so I would not be talked about as a person who flaunts my wealth. 
So here she is.  My new baby.  I am using it for my coffee plug so it greets me each morning.  What a fantastic way to start the day.


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

gillianna said:


> OK I was hesitant to post this because it is a very limited edition and available to the top 1% of all VIP buyers.  Yes I buy too much.  I know this. I hope I will not make others angry they they could not buy this sought after HG piece.
> I am not trying to brag.  And I even decided to only buy the smaller more delicate one so I would not be talked about as a person who flaunts my wealth.
> So here she is.  My new baby.  I am using it for my coffee plug so it greets me each morning.  What a fantastic way to start the day.


----------



## Murphy47

gillianna said:


> OK I was hesitant to post this because it is a very limited edition and available to the top 1% of all VIP buyers.  Yes I buy too much.  I know this. I hope I will not make others angry they they could not buy this sought after HG piece.
> I am not trying to brag.  And I even decided to only buy the smaller more delicate one so I would not be talked about as a person who flaunts my wealth.
> So here she is.  My new baby.  I am using it for my coffee plug so it greets me each morning.  What a fantastic way to start the day.



Wow!
Just wow! 
What a way to start your day.


----------



## lorihmatthews

What does everyone think about the recent quality of extension cords? Has quality diminished? I'm wondering if I should just hold on to my circa 2007 extension cords.


----------



## Murphy47

lorihmatthews said:


> What does everyone think about the recent quality of extension cords? Has quality diminished? I'm wondering if I should just hold on to my circa 2007 extension cords.



While EC's from 2007 have collector value, I would be concerned the older technology wouldn't be safe. 
Best to buy new.


----------



## prepster

gillianna said:


> OK I was hesitant to post this because it is a very limited edition and available to the top 1% of all VIP buyers.  Yes I buy too much.  I know this. I hope I will not make others angry they they could not buy this sought after HG piece.
> I am not trying to brag.  And I even decided to only buy the smaller more delicate one so I would not be talked about as a person who flaunts my wealth.
> So here she is.  My new baby.  I am using it for my coffee plug so it greets me each morning.  What a fantastic way to start the day.



Wow, what a unicorn!  My SM said much of the Koons/Home Depot collaboration is just runway, and won't actually make it into production. I'm surprised you're actually using it.  I'd probably just keep mine in its dust bag.  I baby my extension cords way too much!  I can't bear to even put mine on the floor.  They all have their own chairs beside the electrical outlets.



Murphy47 said:


> While EC's from 2007 have collector value, I would be concerned the older technology wouldn't be safe.
> Best to buy new.



You always say that, and I respect your experience,   but a LOT of people on tPF say they notice a difference in the thickness of the plastic on pre-2007 ECs.  There's nothing wrong with buying pre-loved.  People should buy the extension cord that makes their heart sing.


----------



## Murphy47

prepster said:


> Wow, what a unicorn!  My SM said much of the Koons/Home Depot collaboration is just runway, and won't actually make it into production.
> 
> 
> 
> You always say that, and I respect your experience,   but a LOT of people on tPF say they notice a difference in the thickness of the plastic on pre-2007 ECs.  There's nothing wrong with buying pre-loved.  People should buy the extension cord that makes their heart sing.



Valid point! 
I just want the best for my friends [emoji8]


----------



## bagnshoofetish

lorihmatthews said:


> What does everyone think about the recent quality of extension cords? Has quality diminished? I'm wondering if I should just hold on to my circa 2007 extension cords.



I would.  Brands like GE are really scaling back on their quality of late.  Some of my older cords are beginning to patina but I like it.


----------



## prepster

Murphy47 said:


> Valid point!
> I just want the best for my friends [emoji8]



I try to keep in mind that people are more important than extension cords.  I really do!  But sometimes it's hard.  There are so many germs on the floor.  Not to mention the dog slobber.


----------



## prepster

DH thinks this is crazy, but sometimes if I can't find a way to avoid putting one of my beloved extension cords on the floor, I'll just stand there and hold it.  Or I won't plug anything in and we just walk around in the dark.


----------



## gillianna

Can I ask when you travel how do you take your special extension cords with you?  I woul be afraid to put them in check in luggage and I still worry about the carry on bags because you never know if someone can steal one. I have some velvet extension cord pouches that I use to carry my cords.   They fit in my larger purses but sometimes I feel I am taking too many with me and I should only bring a day time  and night time extension cord.  But I have so many favorites.


----------



## gillianna

I can't believe nobody was carrying an extension cord at the MET gala?  I did see that Smith kid carry his hair in his hands like an accessory.  But a extension cord would have made a better fashion statement.  Please post pictures of your black tie extension cord choices.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sophie-Rose said:


> Check out this stunning combination of art & cord!!
> 
> View attachment 3684780
> 
> 
> I really appreciate the artistic value of the pre-knotting of the cord!! It makes me question why I hide my DIY cord knots behind my TV cabinet, they should really be on display!!



OMG. I just love love love this! As I am tight on budget these days I am off to Etsy now to find something similar.
Thank you so much for sharing.



gillianna said:


> OK I was hesitant to post this because it is a very limited edition and available to the top 1% of all VIP buyers.  Yes I buy too much.  I know this. I hope I will not make others angry they they could not buy this sought after HG piece.
> I am not trying to brag.  And I even decided to only buy the smaller more delicate one so I would not be talked about as a person who flaunts my wealth.
> So here she is.  My new baby.  I am using it for my coffee plug so it greets me each morning.  What a fantastic way to start the day.


Wow. Just wow. You are so lucky to get one of these. I can only dream of owning one some day.


----------



## litchi

prepster said:


> Wow, what a unicorn!  *My SM said much of the Koons/Home Depot collaboration is just runway*, and won't actually make it into production. I'm surprised you're actually using it.  I'd probably just keep mine in its dust bag.  I baby my extension cords way too much!  I can't bear to even put mine on the floor.  *They all have their own chairs beside the electrical outlets.  *
> ...


Koons x Home Depot collab?!


----------



## Aliluvlv

gillianna said:


> OK I was hesitant to post this because it is a very limited edition and available to the top 1% of all VIP buyers.  Yes I buy too much.  I know this. I hope I will not make others angry they they could not buy this sought after HG piece.
> I am not trying to brag.  And I even decided to only buy the smaller more delicate one so I would not be talked about as a person who flaunts my wealth.
> So here she is.  My new baby.  I am using it for my coffee plug so it greets me each morning.  What a fantastic way to start the day.


OMG, loving this! I haven't checked into this thread in awhile but when I saw this photo it blew me away. I'm going to have to call an electrician so they can reset the fuse box. Brilliant! [emoji1]


----------



## itsmree

prepster said:


> DH thinks this is crazy, but sometimes if I can't find a way to avoid putting one of my beloved extension cords on the floor, I'll just stand there and hold it.  Or I won't plug anything in and we just walk around in the dark.


BWA HA HA


----------



## historygal

Sophie-Rose said:


> OMG look at this picture my SA just sent me!!
> 
> I think it's from the upcoming collaboration with Sanrio.... can't wait to see which other characters they turn into extension cords!!
> 
> View attachment 3680874



Do you know if this pink is rose ballerine, rose poudre, blossom, rose litchi, Indian rose, rose Angelique, rose velours, rose pop, framboise, fuchsia, hot pink, baby pink, rose nacre, grenade, or some other new pink shade?

I can't wait for the next pink extension color to arrive!  There aren't enough pink choices!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

historygal said:


> Do you know if this pink is rose ballerine, rose poudre, blossom, rose litchi, Indian rose, rose Angelique, rose velours, rose pop, framboise, fuchsia, hot pink, baby pink, rose nacre, grenade, or some other new pink shade?
> 
> I can't wait for the next pink extension color to arrive!  There aren't enough pink choices!!



I would describe it as Hello Kitty pink... a happy baby pinkish tone... but colour might vary depending on what screen you are looking at... might be best to check it out in store!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Here's a pic someone posted on Instagram, this clearly shows the pink colour, hope this helps




It's slightly brighter than I expected... maybe it's the flash??


----------



## Murphy47

Sophie-Rose said:


> Here's a pic someone posted on Instagram, this clearly shows the pink colour, hope this helps
> 
> View attachment 3686995
> 
> 
> It's slightly brighter than I expected... maybe it's the flash??



Thanks for the photo! Having a hard time choosing between pinks. 
Any problem with color transfer?


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Sophie-Rose said:


> Here's a pic someone posted on Instagram, this clearly shows the pink colour, hope this helps
> 
> View attachment 3686995
> 
> 
> It's slightly brighter than I expected... maybe it's the flash??



It's a much brighter pink than the S/S 16 shade.  Plastic isn't as smooth either.  But I like it!


----------



## gillianna

Sophie-Rose said:


> Here's a pic someone posted on Instagram, this clearly shows the pink colour, hope this helps
> 
> View attachment 3686995
> 
> 
> It's slightly brighter than I expected... maybe it's the flash??


I see this model comes with the extra long cord.  For my personal use I find a extra long cord would work better for me than a short one.  But others may like the short for their needs.  It does look a bit like bubblegum pink to me.  I heard rumors from my SA bubblegum pink was a must have color for summer but only a few stores would be lucky enough to have these items.


----------



## paperORplastic

gillianna said:


> I can't believe nobody was carrying an extension cord at the MET gala?  I did see that Smith kid carry his hair in his hands like an accessory.  But a extension cord would have made a better fashion statement.  Please post pictures of your black tie extension cord choices.


I just died


----------



## Sophie-Rose

If anyone has $150 burning a hole in your pocket... this is the designer cord for you!!


----------



## Murphy47

Sophie-Rose said:


> If anyone has $150 burning a hole in your pocket... this is the designer cord for you!!
> 
> View attachment 3750847



Absolutely stunning. 
I have been looking for a sleek and modern EC to accent my office. This is perfect. 
Is there a waiting list?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Absolutely stunning.
> I have been looking for a sleek and modern EC to accent my office. This is perfect.
> Is there a waiting list?


I hope there is no waiting list.


----------



## gillianna

My SA said there is a very long waiting list for the limited edition outdoor Christmas 2017 extension cords.  Sadly if your name is not on the list by now you may not be lucky enough to get one.


----------



## gillianna

call you SA now.


----------



## Chagall

gillianna said:


> call you SA now.


Definitely call your SA immediately. If she has a birthday coming up it might be a good idea to take her out for lunch also.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Murphy47 said:


> Absolutely stunning.
> I have been looking for a sleek and modern EC to accent my office. This is perfect.
> Is there a waiting list?



I have a GREAT relationship with my SA so I'm certain I will be offered one...

#DontHate


----------



## Ludmilla

bagnshoofetish said:


> I have a GREAT relationship with my SA so I'm certain I will be offered one...
> 
> #DontHate


Lucky girl
#greenwithenvy


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Okay, I'm a very literal person, so I'm going to ask the stupid question...

How much of this thread is real and how much is tongue in cheek? 

Don't get me wrong, I like my tech. But I can't say I've ever thought of extension cords as anything but utilitarian. What am I missing?! 

(An aside: Mr Dawn's collection of random wires always bugs me. I was laughing about it with a girlfriend a few months ago, and she said her husband has been collecting the cardboard pieces from finished toilet paper rolls because he needs a 'system' to store wires... He wants to paste them together and store wires in each roll... The problem is he's not actually done anything with the cardboard so now she has collections of both random wires and random bits of cardboard to deal with!!! . Men!! )


----------



## Murphy47

Miss_Dawn said:


> Okay, I'm a very literal person, so I'm going to ask the stupid question...
> 
> How much of this thread is real and how much is tongue in cheek?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like my tech. But I can't say I've ever thought of extension cords as anything but utilitarian. What am I missing?!
> 
> (An aside: Mr Dawn's collection of random wires always bugs me. I was laughing about it with a girlfriend a few months ago, and she said her husband has been collecting the cardboard pieces from finished toilet paper rolls because he needs a 'system' to store wires... He wants to paste them together and store wires in each roll... The problem is he's not actually done anything with the cardboard so now she has collections of both random wires and random bits of cardboard to deal with!!! . Men!! )



This is entirely tongue in cheek. 
Sometimes one gets waayyyyy too caught up in obsessing over acquiring the next "it" bag. 
A little comic relief puts it all in perspective. 

Toilet paper rolls? Now over heard everything.


----------



## Murphy47

Back to school time! Look what I found at my local Aldi's. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I don't know if I can resist on in each color!


----------



## ultravisitor

I'm kicking myself now because over the years I've had so many extension cords and thought I was tired of some of them so I threw them out. ARGH! Those are surely vintage collectors pieces by now!

Anyway, looking at your collections of extension cords, what is your worth?


----------



## litchi

Murphy47 said:


> Back to school time! Look what I found at my local Aldi's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781065
> 
> I don't know if I can resist on in each color!


I can't tear my eyes away either! 

What I'm surprised by is that no one has posted about the *Supreme x Extension Cord* collab, what with all the hype over the LV x Supreme one!


----------



## leechiyong

litchi said:


> I can't tear my eyes away either!
> 
> What I'm surprised by is that no one has posted about the *Supreme x Extension Cord* collab, what with all the hype over the LV x Supreme one!


Because they're impossible to get if you're not a VIW.  I spent two weeks outside of Home Depot, but they never even got any stock.


----------



## Ludmilla

leechiyong said:


> Because they're impossible to get if you're not a VIW.  I spent two weeks outside of Home Depot, but they never even got any stock.


I heard about that new lining system, too. Is it true that there are spot sellers sleeping in front of the Home Depot flagship store? I also heard that those spot sellers are selling their spot not only to one, but to many more people.


----------



## litchi

leechiyong said:


> Because they're impossible to get if you're not a VIW.  I spent two weeks outside of Home Depot, but they never even got any stock.





Ludmilla said:


> I heard about that new lining system, too. Is it true that there are spot sellers sleeping in front of the Home Depot flagship store? I also heard that those spot sellers are selling their spot not only to one, but to many more people.


Oh, great!   
Maybe there's hope for other fans if they re-stock at Tokyu Hands or DIY Factory in Japan.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Murphy47 said:


> Back to school time! Look what I found at my local Aldi's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781065
> 
> I don't know if I can resist on in each color!



The grey switch is such a beautiful design touch! 
Which colour will you be getting?


----------



## ManilaMama

Murphy47 said:


> Back to school time! Look what I found at my local Aldi's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781065
> 
> I don't know if I can resist on in each color!



UGH!!! As usual the rose ballerine is not in stock again!!!!!! What does it take to get my hands on a pink EC?! [emoji36]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Murphy47 said:


> Back to school time! Look what I found at my local Aldi's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781065
> 
> I don't know if I can resist on in each color!



I'm seriously going to Aldi's to get that purple one!

#notkidding


----------



## LVforValentine

I'm so glad this thread popped up. I was shopping with my mom and saw these new collaboration cords. I'm really loving the vintage vibe. I personally really like a wrapped cord, I think it looks more finished.


----------



## leechiyong

litchi said:


> Oh, great!
> Maybe there's hope for other fans if they re-stock at Tokyu Hands or DIY Factory in Japan.


Oh, that I could, but I don't think my boss would appreciate me taking any more time off for this collab.  I want it so bad!  Anyone have an SA they can hook me up with?


----------



## leechiyong

LVforValentine said:


> I'm so glad this thread popped up. I was shopping with my mom and saw these new collaboration cords. I'm really loving the vintage vibe. I personally really like a wrapped cord, I think it looks more finished.


I really like the black one, but I don't know if the extra cost is really worth it.  They just seem to be pumping out these collaborations where they charge double and they can't even be used outside.  I heard they're discontinuing the normal cords to try to get people to buy more like these.


----------



## gillianna

My daughter is going away to college and I don't want her to take the expensive limited edition extension cords from her room.   I have started to shop for her and found a very basic cord in white.  I think it will be a great opportunity for me to see how responsible she is with designer extension cords without having me around to supervise.  This one has a cord length of three feet which might be easier to roll up and store when not in use.  Limited dorm space for extension cords Also the tags are still on it so I can still return if I am lucky enough to find a HG one in the small Ace Hardware store the next town over.  Not many people shop there since there is a Home Depot down the road.

Since this does not scream look at me maybe others will not know it's value.  I really wanted to get a solid color verses monogram design.  It may sound funny but many people do not know about extension cords since they feel it is too expensive to collect them.


----------



## gillianna

For those who have a great relationship with your SA do they give you the cotton flannel extension cord cover and box for your extension cords?   I have not seen any pictures of them posted her with reveals and now think they are only available for the limited editions.  I have seen some sellers on EBay posting them at high prices.  One would think for resale value you would want to keep the cover and box.


----------



## jancedtif

Murphy47 said:


> Back to school time! Look what I found at my local Aldi's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781065
> 
> I don't know if I can resist on in each color!



Nice colors, and no pink in sight!


----------



## Ludmilla

gillianna said:


> My daughter is going away to college and I don't want her to take the expensive limited edition extension cords from her room.   I have started to shop for her and found a very basic cord in white.  I think it will be a great opportunity for me to see how responsible she is with designer extension cords without having me around to supervise.  This one has a cord length of three feet which might be easier to roll up and store when not in use.  Limited dorm space for extension cords Also the tags are still on it so I can still return if I am lucky enough to find a HG one in the small Ace Hardware store the next town over.  Not many people shop there since there is a Home Depot down the road.
> 
> Since this does not scream look at me maybe others will not know it's value.  I really wanted to get a solid color verses monogram design.  It may sound funny but many people do not know about extension cords since they feel it is too expensive to collect them.


Oooooh. This is the most perfect extension cord for a young lady! Great choice. Your daughter can use it for years to come. A true classic and so under the radar.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oooooh. This is the most perfect extension cord for a young lady! Great choice. Your daughter can use it for years to come. A true classic and so under the radar.



Totally agree. 
My youngest also heading off to college and I didn't want her taking any LE cords. 
Your idea is perfect. 
Such a ladylike cord.


----------



## gillianna

My SA just called me.  They now have a few chocolate brown extension cords specifically made for dorm room coffee pots.  Is it worth buying my daughter another one?   She will have a small fridge, microwave and coffee maker in her dorm room.  Becoming an adult off to college  is expensive.


----------



## leechiyong

gillianna said:


> My SA just called me.  They now have a few chocolate brown extension cords specifically made for dorm room coffee pots.  Is it worth buying my daughter another one?   She will have a small fridge, microwave and coffee maker in her dorm room.  Becoming an adult off to college  is expensive.


I don't know.  Two extension cords in a dorm room?  I'd be nervous her having two.


----------



## Ginnypich

Ladies and Gents I've finally found my HG extension cord !![emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️
Meet my new Cordmouflage
So happy !!
I hope there will be no peeling, maybe I should keep it in the plastic bag ?


----------



## leechiyong

Ginnypich said:


> Ladies and Gents I've finally found my HG extension cord !![emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️
> Meet my new Cordmouflage
> So happy !!
> I hope there will be no peeling, maybe I should keep it in the plastic bag ?
> View attachment 3781788


Maybe see if there's some sort of protectant you can use and definitely get a cord organizer.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Can someone authenticate this?


----------



## Murphy47

bagnshoofetish said:


> Can someone authenticate this?
> 
> View attachment 3781803



Looks authentic. [emoji106]


----------



## Ginnypich

leechiyong said:


> Maybe see if there's some sort of protectant you can use and definitely get a cord organizer.



Wonderful idea!!
But I'm so afraid of how the pattern will react with the protectant
Do you think I can go under the rain after that ??
I will definitely look for videos on the different kind of cord organizers. I have to find a color match
Thanks for the advice


----------



## Ginnypich

bagnshoofetish said:


> Can someone authenticate this?
> 
> View attachment 3781803



Is it a reputable seller?
I' m not sure they have ever made an extension cord with 4 plugs
Also the lettering seems off


----------



## Murphy47

Ginnypich said:


> Wonderful idea!!
> But I'm so afraid of how the pattern will react with the protectant
> Do you think I can go under the rain after that ??
> I will definitely look for videos on the different kind of cord organizers. I have to find a color match
> Thanks for the advice



I might stay out of the rain, but I'm sure it could handle a few drops of water.


----------



## jancedtif

Ginnypich said:


> Ladies and Gents I've finally found my HG extension cord !![emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️
> Meet my new Cordmouflage
> So happy !!
> I hope there will be no peeling, maybe I should keep it in the plastic bag ?
> View attachment 3781788



That's nice!!  Would you mind sharing how much you paid?


----------



## litchi

Ginnypich said:


> Ladies and Gents I've finally found my HG extension cord !![emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️
> Meet my new Cordmouflage
> So happy !!
> I hope there will be no peeling, maybe I should keep it in the plastic bag ?
> View attachment 3781788


Congrats! It's so chic and will match with many things.


----------



## ManilaMama

Ginnypich said:


> Ladies and Gents I've finally found my HG extension cord !![emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️
> Meet my new Cordmouflage
> So happy !!
> I hope there will be no peeling, maybe I should keep it in the plastic bag ?
> View attachment 3781788



I am dying of envy!!!!!

Are you going to get a strap for it? Or maybe a mink cord charm?! Omg it's just so versatile!!!


----------



## LVADIKManNiUi

I love this thread 
It lightens my day


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Ginnypich said:


> Is it a reputable seller?
> I' m not sure they have ever made an extension cord with 4 plugs
> Also the lettering seems off



Yeah I thought the same thing but Murph seems to think it's okay.
Maybe others will chime in.  Never bought from this seller before.  I'm not blowing 20 clams on this if it's fake.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Ginnypich said:


> Ladies and Gents I've finally found my HG extension cord !![emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️
> Meet my new Cordmouflage
> So happy !!
> I hope there will be no peeling, maybe I should keep it in the plastic bag ?
> View attachment 3781788



Ooo my! [emoji7] Super jealous!!!! 
Such a unique find!!!


----------



## LakeLake

Ginnypich said:


> Ladies and Gents I've finally found my HG extension cord !![emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️
> Meet my new Cordmouflage
> So happy !!
> I hope there will be no peeling, maybe I should keep it in the plastic bag ?
> View attachment 3781788


I'd be worried about keeping it in plastic- your extension cords need to breathe [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

bagnshoofetish said:


> Yeah I thought the same thing but Murph seems to think it's okay.
> Maybe others will chime in.  Never bought from this seller before.  I'm not blowing 20 clams on this if it's fake.



Well, there is no such thing as a perfect EC. They are made by people and as such, there can be flaws. 
I say use it and enjoy.


----------



## bagnut1

bagnshoofetish said:


> Can someone authenticate this?
> 
> View attachment 3781803



Looks authentic to me but I think it's from fall 2015 when there were serious quality issues with production. I would hold out for a later season.


----------



## gillianna

While I have been very pleased with my extension cord purchases for the past 30years-yes I admit I have been a serious collector but I also buy to actually use them and not keep my cords packed away prone to storage rot.   I have never thought any of my purchases could have been returned to the store and possibly used by a person who had buyers remorse.  And I never saw any damage to the metal hardware showing scratches-maybe I have been lucky.  But now with the new cords coming out I guess one needs to check for the monogram designs being even and especially for edge wear.  Once the edging wears off the cords it can't be fixed by LV.  Rumor says this is a fire hazard and they already are trying to solve this problem.


----------



## Chagall

ultravisitor said:


> I'm kicking myself now because over the years I've had so many extension cords and thought I was tired of some of them so I threw them out. ARGH! Those are surely vintage collectors pieces by now!
> 
> Anyway, looking at your collections of extension cords, what is your worth?


I would be embarrassed to tell you.
​


----------



## gillianna

Has anyone noticed that their spouse/SO does not give you a problem when you buy another extension cord.  And some are even collectors themselves with limited collection cords buried in their basements and garages.  Do they understand the value of these cords?  I know they could have received them as gifts from their dads when they were younger, especially when moving out of the house they made great housewarming gifts.  Some might have been lucky to receive one when they got married too.  

My husband has a HG orange extension cord.  I think it must be 50 feet long.  He only takes it out when he is working on his vintage car repairs or during the outside Christmas Decorating project.  But he plugs it in the backyard electrical box so it is protected by a locked fence.  While we live in a very safe neighborhood theft can happen anywear.


----------



## gillianna

Please tell me you do not allow your husband/SO or friends to do this with your extension cords.


----------



## jancedtif

gillianna said:


> Please tell me you do not allow your husband/SO or friends to do this with your extension cords.



What the what?!?!?  Don't they know how much that cord costs???  Plus that looks like a model they don't even make anymore!  Must be nice to have extra coins to throw around.  Plus water and cords don't mix!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

gillianna said:


> Please tell me you do not allow your husband/SO or friends to do this with your extension cords.



Natural selection in its finest hour.


----------



## ultravisitor

Chagall said:


> I would be embarrassed to tell you.
> ​


Well, I'll go first: $109. 

I'm a little ashamed, but in my defense, I am using all of them regularly!


----------



## Ludmilla

bagnshoofetish said:


> Natural selection in its finest hour.


----------



## Ludmilla

gillianna said:


> Please tell me you do not allow your husband/SO or friends to do this with your extension cords.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Well I don't know about you guys but I'm on a self imposed ban.
I am going to shop from my own closet for now.


----------



## Ludmilla

bagnshoofetish said:


> Well I don't know about you guys but I'm on a self imposed ban.
> I am going to shop from my own closet for now.
> 
> View attachment 3783384


Great storage solution. I might need to copy this!


----------



## gillianna

bagnshoofetish said:


> Well I don't know about you guys but I'm on a self imposed ban.
> I am going to shop from my own closet for now.
> 
> View attachment 3783384


I like how you have kept your collection to neutral colors.  Such classic pieces that can go in any room decor.


----------



## gillianna

I saw this in the runway show but don't know if it will be available for purchase.  A bit more of a edgy design so perhaps they are trying to attract more younger clients.


----------



## Murphy47

gillianna said:


> I saw this in the runway show but don't know if it will be available for purchase.  A bit more of a edgy design so perhaps they are trying to attract more younger clients.



Ooooohhhh...... get behind me you enabler[emoji6]


----------



## bagnshoofetish

gillianna said:


> I saw this in the runway show but don't know if it will be available for purchase.  A bit more of a edgy design so perhaps they are trying to attract more younger clients.



Well now I just have a whole new HG


----------



## gillianna

I found this out of the way thrift shop in Palm Beach.  In the back room they have this hidden display of designer extension cords.  Lots of vintage finds.  I just hope they are all authentic.  I wonder if it was someone's family collection and they donated it all not realizing their true value $$$$ and how imposible they are to find.


----------



## Ludmilla

gillianna said:


> I found this out of the way thrift shop in Palm Beach.  In the back room they have this hidden display of designer extension cords.  Lots of vintage finds.  I just hope they are all authentic.  I wonder if it was someone's family collection and they donated it all not realizing their true value $$$$ and how imposible they are to find.


You are on a roll! Those look all very authentic to me and I bet they are all made in France. Lucky lady. This shows us that we all need to do more thrift shopping. There are often real gems hidden in those shops.


----------



## Chagall

Ha


bagnshoofetish said:


> Natural selection in its finest hour.


Haha very funny. Love your avatar btw.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Look at this mess!


----------



## Murphy47

Sophie-Rose said:


> Look at this mess!
> View attachment 3824034



Who treats their cords this way? Ugh. 
Unsightly. 
Plus lowers the resale value.


----------



## Chagall

Sophie-Rose said:


> Look at this mess!
> View attachment 3824034


Anyone who treats their precious cords like this simply does not deserve to own them.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Sophie-Rose said:


> Look at this mess!
> View attachment 3824034



Clearly they need to be sent to the spa.


----------



## Missydora

I want to give a shout to the The extension cord clinic, they did this amazing repair job!!  I was gobsmacked  at the transformation. It was one of their hardest restorations they've tackled but the outcome is spectacular!  OK it don't look like the OM version but they no longer make spare  parts  for this vintage model, so had to do some modifications.
 Before:-
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 After:-
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ps: I swear this isn't mine but a friends!!


----------



## bugn

Missydora said:


> I want to give a shout to the The extension cord clinic, they did this amazing repair job!!  I was gobsmacked  at the transformation. It was one of their hardest restorations they've tackled but the outcome is spectacular!  OK it don't look like the OM version but they no longer make spare  parts  for this vintage model, so had to do some modifications.
> Before:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: I swear this isn't mine but a friends!!



LOL!!!!! That looks my mess behind every piece of furniture.


----------



## Missydora

bugn said:


> LOL!!!!! That looks my mess behind every piece of furniture.


The extension cord belongs to OAP's who refuse to let us unplug anything incase things don't work afterwards,  it's been left like that for 10years +. New colour coded extension cord was the way to go


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Missydora said:


> I want to give a shout to the The extension cord clinic, they did this amazing repair job!!  I was gobsmacked  at the transformation. It was one of their hardest restorations they've tackled but the outcome is spectacular!  OK it don't look like the OM version but they no longer make spare  parts  for this vintage model, so had to do some modifications.
> Before:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: I swear this isn't mine but a friends!!



Worth every penny you spent!  Looks brand new!


----------



## jancedtif

Gorgeous additions everyone!  I'm on Ban Island!  No more cords for a long while!


----------



## Murphy47

Spotted this little beauty. 
On a ban, but I can’t stop thinking about it. 
Don’t have one in this color. 
Help me decide.


----------



## Ginnypich

Murphy47 said:


> Spotted this little beauty.
> On a ban, but I can’t stop thinking about it.
> Don’t have one in this color.
> Help me decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835478



It is so unique and futuristic, maybe you should break your ban, it won't last long, especially in this fall/winter collection...!!


----------



## gillianna

Now I know some people get greedy and hoard or just want to brag about how many they own.  But this... what does one say?


----------



## gillianna

My SA just showed me a picture from the look book but had no other information.  I get a slight murakami vibe from this one.


----------



## gillianna

Murphy47 said:


> Spotted this little beauty.
> On a ban, but I can’t stop thinking about it.
> Don’t have one in this color.
> Help me decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835478


What a perfect gift for my kids in college.   Love it.


----------



## lvsyl

SpeedyJC said:


> Why yes I actually do, I think they add a certain industrial flair to an otherwise luxurious accessory.
> 
> Now let me put all this away because my hubby will be home from store any minute and I have no idea how to explain this one.



I used to hide my extension cord habit from my husband, too. He eventually found out, and has since helped me coral all my cords. ❤️


----------



## gillianna

lvsyl said:


> I used to hide my extension cord habit from my husband, too. He eventually found out, and has since helped me coral all my cords. ❤️


I bet he has some of his own in the garage that you may not know about.


----------



## Murphy47

gillianna said:


> My SA just showed me a picture from the look book but had no other information.  I get a slight murakami vibe from this one.



Love this one!! 
Do you think my girls might be too young to appreciate it though? 
They are only 18 and 25. 
I wouldn’t want people to think they’re spoiled.


----------



## LakeLake

gillianna said:


> Now I know some people get greedy and hoard or just want to brag about how many they own.  But this... what does one say?


Too much money and no sense! These pieces won't last long at all being stored like this [emoji22] It breaks my heart to see such a poor attitude to one's belongings.


----------



## Ludmilla

gillianna said:


> Now I know some people get greedy and hoard or just want to brag about how many they own.  But this... what does one say?





gillianna said:


> My SA just showed me a picture from the look book but had no other information.  I get a slight murakami vibe from this one.


How cute!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I'm still trying to develop a relationship with my SA.  So far I get bupkus.


----------



## lvsyl

gillianna said:


> I bet he has some of his own in the garage that you may not know about.



Oooh, so you think he may be using another outlet?


----------



## Murphy47

Do you ladies think this one may be to showy for the Holidays. I wouldn’t want anyone to be put off.


----------



## PrincessBala

Murphy47 said:


> Do you ladies think this one may be to showy for the Holidays. I wouldn’t want anyone to be put off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3885148


Is that a new shade of mastic?


----------



## Murphy47

PrincessBala said:


> Is that a new shade of mastic?



I think it’s called “Battleship gray”.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Murphy47 said:


> Do you ladies think this one may be to showy for the Holidays. I wouldn’t want anyone to be put off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3885148



This is truly revolutionary!! That design is spectacular! This changes everything!! Thank you for posting


----------



## Aoifs

Murphy47 said:


> Do you ladies think this one may be to showy for the Holidays. I wouldn’t want anyone to be put off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3885148



I'm on the wait list for this. Use your extension cord with pride-you worked hard for it!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Murphy47 said:


> Do you ladies think this one may be to showy for the Holidays. I wouldn’t want anyone to be put off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3885148



I find it appropriate.


----------



## Murphy47

bagnshoofetish said:


> I find it appropriate.



Thank you for your kind words! I will happily put it out this season.


----------



## Chagall

Murphy47 said:


> Do you ladies think this one may be to showy for the Holidays. I wouldn’t want anyone to be put off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3885148


Go for it. Everyone pulls out all the stops during the holidays.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Shopping my own closet.  Found this vintage beauty.  May need to go to the spa for some TLC.


----------



## Murphy47

bagnshoofetish said:


> Shopping my own closet.  Found this vintage beauty.  May need to go to the spa for some TLC.
> View attachment 3887547



How lovely! And an awesome. 
You are smart to shop your closet. The prices just seem to go up up up.


----------



## bakeacookie

Murphy47 said:


> How lovely! And an awesome.
> You are smart to shop your closet. The prices just seem to go up up up.



That’s because they want to look more prestigious and make us buy the $100 extension cord, and eliminate the the entry level $10 one. 

That’s what the blogs said and they’re never wrong.


----------



## Pagan

I spent a ridiculous amount of time reading this thread last night. Love it.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

bagnshoofetish said:


> Shopping my own closet.  Found this vintage beauty.  May need to go to the spa for some TLC.
> View attachment 3887547



I'm loving the rustic vintage used look! Looks well loved and useful!!! In my humble opinion you should go easy on the TLC or you might lose some of it's original charm!!! 
And don't forget, they just don't make them like they used too!!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Sophie-Rose said:


> I'm loving the rustic vintage used look! Looks well loved and useful!!! In my humble opinion you should go easy on the TLC or you might lose some of it's original charm!!!
> And don't forget, they just don't make them like they used too!!!



Thanks!  I may just get some Armor All and treat it myself.


----------



## Murphy47

Ladies, it’s been awhile, but look what I came across yesterday at Office Depot. 
I just couldn’t decide and ended up walking away. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Having a really tough time deciding on a Spring EC. 
Do u think I should wait to see what Home Depot has, or go back to the first store?


----------



## frenchyo8

Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, it’s been awhile, but look what I came across yesterday at Office Depot.
> I just couldn’t decide and ended up walking away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966867
> 
> Having a really tough time deciding on a Spring EC.
> Do u think I should wait to see what Home Depot has, or go back to the first store?



[emoji23]


----------



## Iamminda

Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, it’s been awhile, but look what I came across yesterday at Office Depot.
> I just couldn’t decide and ended up walking away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966867
> 
> Having a really tough time deciding on a Spring EC.
> Do u think I should wait to see what Home Depot has, or go back to the first store?


I need that purple surge protector in my life.


----------



## SDfromND

Best thread on TPF .... had tears on this one!


----------



## Sparklett22

Reading this thread...I have to have one.


----------



## Murphy47

Sparklett22 said:


> Reading this thread...I have to have one.



Get one! You won’t regret it!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Sparklett22 said:


> Reading this thread...I have to have one.



Make sure you do your research and buy the right one for you!!! And  beware of what you’re getting yourself into, it a gateway drug, and you’ll soon be craving more chords!!!


----------



## Chagall

Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, it’s been awhile, but look what I came across yesterday at Office Depot.
> I just couldn’t decide and ended up walking away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966867
> 
> Having a really tough time deciding on a Spring EC.
> Do u think I should wait to see what Home Depot has, or go back to the first store?


Sometimes that is the wisest decision. If you are undecided simply walk away. This can avoid some costly impulse purchases. Sleep on it and see how you feel in the morning.


----------



## Murphy47

Chagall said:


> Sometimes that is the wisest decision. If you are undecided simply walk away. This can avoid some costly impulse purchases. Sleep on it and see how you feel in the morning.



Thank you for your wise advice!


----------



## Dtrivi89

I had a ball going through this thread and laughed until tears. Thought I would share my favorite “distressed” one....check out that patina kids...from our very recent house fire


----------



## Murphy47

Dtrivi89 said:


> I had a ball going through this thread and laughed until tears. Thought I would share my favorite “distressed” one....check out that patina kids...from our very recent house fire



Wow. That’s really distressed. 
There are some great rehab threads, but that one may be too far gone. 
Maybe treat yourself to a new one. 
Home Depot has a great selection this time of year. 
I’ll PM you my SA name and number.


----------



## Dtrivi89

Murphy47 said:


> Wow. That’s really distressed.
> There are some great rehab threads, but that one may be too far gone.
> Maybe treat yourself to a new one.
> Home Depot has a great selection this time of year.
> I’ll PM you my SA name and number.


Do you think they’ll swap it out for me? I mean it’s clearly defective! I wholly expected a lifetime warranty against anything and everything for the price I paid! Where has the quality gone?! *sarcasm*

I would love your SAs name LOL


----------



## Murphy47

Dtrivi89 said:


> Do you think they’ll swap it out for me? I mean it’s clearly defective! I wholly expected a lifetime warranty against anything and everything for the price I paid! Where has the quality gone?! *sarcasm*
> 
> I would love your SAs name LOL



Did it cause the fire? If so, I would have serious words with the president of the company. 
I normally work with Bob, Howard is good too. 
Those young guys just don’t treat you as well.


----------



## Dtrivi89

Murphy47 said:


> Did it cause the fire? If so, I would have serious words with the president of the company.
> I normally work with Bob, Howard is good too.
> Those young guys just don’t treat you as well.


Don’t I know it! It’s those seasoned SAs at the Home Depot that really know their stuff!

On a serious note, no it didn’t start the fire...that was Billy Joel’s fault...ok I had to go there LOL! But seriously the fire was caused by power company negligence but that’s a whole other kind of quality control post


----------



## Murphy47

Dtrivi89 said:


> Don’t I know it! It’s those seasoned SAs at the Home Depot that really know their stuff!
> 
> On a serious note, no it didn’t start the fire...that was Billy Joel’s fault...ok I had to go there LOL! But seriously the fire was caused by power company negligence but that’s a whole other kind of quality control post



Ooh. Sorry to bring it up. 
The Piano man ref was spot on! 
All this talk has inspired me! I am off to the Hardware store to inspect the Spring line [emoji41]


----------



## Dtrivi89

Murphy47 said:


> Ooh. Sorry to bring it up.
> The Piano man ref was spot on!
> All this talk has inspired me! I am off to the Hardware store to inspect the Spring line [emoji41]



No worries! I have to laugh or I’ll cry!! Let me know if there are any LEs I should be on the hunt for!


----------



## Murphy47

Dtrivi89 said:


> No worries! I have to laugh or I’ll cry!! Let me know if there are any LEs I should be on the hunt for!



Sometimes life is like that.


----------



## ultravisitor

Dtrivi89 said:


> no it didn’t start the fire...that was Billy Joel’s fault


----------



## PrincessBala

was that a sale price I just saw? i didnt think they had sales. Are these new or pre-loved? Everyone is selling pre-loved these days!


----------



## Murphy47

PrincessBala said:


> was that a sale price I just saw? i didnt think they had sales. Are these new or pre-loved? Everyone is selling pre-loved these days!



Not sure if was on sale or not. I stayed on my bam for now. 
Holding out for spring!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Here it is; I almost got the title right!


----------



## Murphy47

mrsinsyder said:


> Here it is; I almost got the title right!



Xlnt! 
While I sawany cords in the back to school sales, I'm really holding out for some of the dusty shades I've been seeing in the magazines. 
What about you?


----------



## beth001

fabuleux said:


> OMG I have opened Pandora's box!


I'm only a few pages in and my face hurts from laughing! And I'm almost three years late, LOL, but absolutely,  perfectly hysterical!


----------



## lv_katie

This thread must be kept alive for generations to come !


----------



## eternalbluemica

Will try get one today, the price increase goes into effect this week.


----------



## Murphy47

eternalbluemica said:


> Will try get one today, the price increase goes into effect this week.



Oh no! ANOTHER price increase? 
My husband says I am on a ban since I have a box full that I haven’t opened yet. 
I really wanted a new pastel 10 footer for spring. 
Do you think I should just buy it and hide it in the box with the others, except when I’m doing my YouTube reveal of course?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Murphy47 said:


> Oh no! ANOTHER price increase?
> My husband says I am on a ban since I have a box full that I haven’t opened yet.
> I really wanted a new pastel 10 footer for spring.
> Do you think I should just buy it and hide it in the box with the others, except when I’m doing my YouTube reveal of course?



OMG PASTEL WOULD BE PERFECT FOR SPRING!!!! 

Please post it here, I haven’t been able to locate the perfect pastel one yet!! Very hard to find!!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I had this one in my hands years ago, to this day I deeply regret not purchasing it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

If I get mine preloved from a trusted website, should I still get it authenticated? It's an investment!


----------



## gillianna

I just got back from Japan and was able to buy these limited edition spring summer 2019 extension cords.  Please note I am a VIP buyer and have a great relationship with both my SA and her manager.  So I am able to get things other people might never even know were produced.  I am happy with my purchases but need to hide them for hubby for now since I told him no more extension cords for me until 2020.

My one friend thought these looked like Chanel extension cords but Then she saw the logo and knew they were LV.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

gillianna said:


> I just got back from Japan and was able to buy these limited edition spring summer 2019 extension cords.  Please note I am a VIP buyer and have a great relationship with both my SA and her manager.  So I am able to get things other people might never even know were produced.  I am happy with my purchases but need to hide them for hubby for now since I told him no more extension cords for me until 2020.
> 
> My one friend thought these looked like Chanel extension cords but Then she saw the logo and knew they were LV.



Stunning!!!!!! So jealous!!! But don’t hide them!! They’re too beautiful to hide away!


----------



## gillianna

Please take care of your extension cords.  Found this on eBay.  I have heard of well used and damaged but I doubt this can be repaired.  Some people are not meant to own expensive extension cords because they are to careless with them


----------



## Murphy47

gillianna said:


> Please take care of your extension cords.  Found this on eBay.  I have heard of well used and damaged but I doubt this can be repaired.  Some people are not meant to own expensive extension cords because they are to careless with them



OMG! This is why some people can’t have nice things! 
Even without the burn damage, you can see the alignment is way off.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

You guys are cracking me up.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mine was purchased from the Store & I could of at least had it wrapped & boxed up for the amount of money I spent on it. It was given to me in a grocery bag. I'm so disappointed with their service. Should I go back to the Store & ask for a box and / or wrapping?


----------



## Pagan

This thread makes me happy every time I read it.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Mine was purchased from the Store & I could of at least had it wrapped & boxed up for the amount of money I spent on it. It was given to me in a grocery bag. I'm so disappointed with their service. Should I go back to the Store & ask for a box and / or wrapping?


You absolutely should!

It’s only been 8 weeks since Christmas. You should demand holiday packaging with two extra ribbons!!


----------



## gillianna

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Mine was purchased from the Store & I could of at least had it wrapped & boxed up for the amount of money I spent on it. It was given to me in a grocery bag. I'm so disappointed with their service. Should I go back to the Store & ask for a box and / or wrapping?



It really was a honest mistake on part of the SA.  They have a new wrapping service Called “I can’t let anyone know I am buying expensive LV extension cords” so they put it in a basic plastic crumbled grocery store bag. 

It has really helped with the theft in the parking lots because LV was having so many complaints from customers that their logo designed shopping bags were too in your face.  I think your SA thought you wanted this new special wrapping, maybe she is new? 

I would just call the store and ask them to fedex you all the fancy wrapping and a huge box maybe even ask if they can add a extra gift for their mistake.  I know they will want to make a customer happy.

Pastel bags are only available in larger LV stores.


----------



## gillianna

I wanted to buy my daughter in college her first extension cord.  I am confused about what size would be best for her.  She is tall and thin.  
What would work better for her needs?  I thought a basic white color would go with everything. ,


----------



## vinbenphon1

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Mine was purchased from the Store & I could of at least had it wrapped & boxed up for the amount of money I spent on it. It was given to me in a grocery bag. I'm so disappointed with their service. Should I go back to the Store & ask for a box and / or wrapping?


Hell yeah... Shame on them.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Help please. I just unpacked my new extension cord, and it has creases. Should I take it back?


----------



## gillianna

vinbenphon1 said:


> Help please. I just unpacked my new extension cord, and it has creases. Should I take it back?
> 
> View attachment 4354610


The creases should come out with use.  Don’t worry about it.  You can always return if this still bothers ou.


----------



## vinbenphon1

gillianna said:


> The creases should come out with use.  Don’t worry about it.  You can always return if this still bothers ou.


Phew.. thanks G.


----------



## Murphy47

gillianna said:


> I wanted to buy my daughter in college her first extension cord.  I am confused about what size would be best for her.  She is tall and thin.
> What would work better for her needs?  I thought a basic white color would go with everything. ,



This is the same starter cord pack I started my girls with. I think this is an xlnt choice.


----------



## Guy Chanon

I have several Philipses and Belkins. They work great.


----------



## lvtam

vinbenphon1 said:


> Help please. I just unpacked my new extension cord, and it has creases. Should I take it back?
> 
> View attachment 4354610



I can’t believe you put your extension cord on the grass.  [emoji849][emoji849]
I always put mine on its own chair right next to me. 
Anyway, you know once you use it you can’t return it. It’s not fair to the next person that is expecting a brand new pristine extension cord.


----------



## Stansy

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Mine was purchased from the Store & I could of at least had it wrapped & boxed up for the amount of money I spent on it. It was given to me in a grocery bag. I'm so disappointed with their service. Should I go back to the Store & ask for a box and / or wrapping?


Did they offer you something to drink? Champagne? That´s the least they should do for you making such an expensive purchase! It should be a once-in-a-lifetime experience after all!


----------



## vinbenphon1

lvtam said:


> I can’t believe you put your extension cord on the grass.  [emoji849][emoji849]
> I always put mine on its own chair right next to me.
> Anyway, you know once you use it you can’t return it. It’s not fair to the next person that is expecting a brand new pristine extension cord.


Hahahahaha


----------



## Sunshine mama

gillianna said:


> I just got back from Japan and was able to buy these limited edition spring summer 2019 extension cords.  Please note I am a VIP buyer and have a great relationship with both my SA and her manager.  So I am able to get things other people might never even know were produced.  I am happy with my purchases but need to hide them for hubby for now since I told him no more extension cords for me until 2020.
> 
> My one friend thought these looked like Chanel extension cords but Then she saw the logo and knew they were LV.


Omg! Is this an LV x Kusama collaboration piece??? The dots!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pagan said:


> This thread makes me happy every time I read it.


Me too! And LAUGH!!!


----------



## gillianna

Sunshine mama said:


> Omg! Is this an LV x Kusama collaboration piece??? The dots!!!!!



It is...but as I told you I am VIP and one of the first ten customers to receive this limited edition.


----------



## gillianna

MY SA just sent me pictures from the exclusive VIP VIP VIP look book for fall limited editions.  Only 10 made in each design.  No waiting list, must have a Manager approve you to buy and place the order in cash.  No phone orders.

The designs are so unique.  It’s hard to think of which one is more beautiful.  They are not releasing the designers names right now on who made these beauties.  I thought the wood was a very new and exciting material to use and might be more sturdy than plastic.  This one will last for years as long as it ne does not get it wet.   But the beads just scream look at me, but I wonder if it could be a tripping hazard during the night???  The round cube one is perfect for the desk.  And the thin bone looking one is easy to carry on trips.  Compact and adds a elegant look with a simple design.  So many choices!!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Look familiar everyone.


----------



## gillianna

Johnpauliegal said:


> Look familiar everyone.
> 
> View attachment 4355328


Posts like these on social media to brag about how many extinct cords one owns?   And having so many one is not even careful with how they use them, not caring if they get damaged.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

gillianna said:


> Posts like these on social media to brag about how many extinct cords one owns?   And having so many one is not even careful with how they use them, not caring if they get damaged.


IMO I don’t think they are bragging. They’re being very careless in its use. 

When I saw that, it reminded me of the setup my BIL had in the back of his TV. So many wires, cables, etc. I saw that and immediately thought of him. 

He has since cleaned up the mess behind his TV.


----------



## lemonbarista

gillianna said:


> MY SA just sent me pictures from the exclusive VIP VIP VIP look book for fall limited editions.  Only 10 made in each design.  No waiting list, must have a Manager approve you to buy and place the order in cash.  No phone orders.
> 
> The designs are so unique.  It’s hard to think of which one is more beautiful.  They are not releasing the designers names right now on who made these beauties.  I thought the wood was a very new and exciting material to use and might be more sturdy than plastic.  This one will last for years as long as it ne does not get it wet.   But the beads just scream look at me, but I wonder if it could be a tripping hazard during the night???  The round cube one is perfect for the desk.  And the thin bone looking one is easy to carry on trips.  Compact and adds a elegant look with a simple design.  So many choices!!!


This new line is definitely gorgeous, but just pros/cons-- you really have to think of how those wood beads will patina, just a thought.


----------



## Murphy47

lemonbarista said:


> This new line is definitely gorgeous, but just pros/cons-- you really have to think of how those wood beads will patina, just a thought.



I completely agree! 
You’d really have to love patina to get the wood one!


----------



## nlcampa

Omg, just came across this, why am I so late to this party lol,


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

First the Coachs. Then the Tod's. Then the LVs. Now the extension chords.


----------



## gillianna

lemonbarista said:


> This new line is definitely gorgeous, but just pros/cons-- you really have to think of how those wood beads will patina, just a thought.



 I didn’t even think of this.   I am very careful with my extension cords.  The ones I have from 30 years ago still are in excellent condition.   I do enjoy using my vintage pieces.


----------



## gillianna

Found this rare  vintage no longer produced limited edition beauty on one of the three top online extension cord reseller sites.  While I know it is authentic I just wanted to make sure nobody found anything that would be of concern.    It looks like it has never been used.  I never owned a Hello Kitty one, is it too young looking for me?   Pink is my favorite color.


----------



## frenchyo8

Loving the Virgil runway extension cord!


----------



## Teacher0708

This thread is hilarious!  Thanks for all the laughs!


----------



## vinbenphon1

frenchyo8 said:


> Loving the Virgil runway extension cord!
> 
> View attachment 4355652


Too funny.


----------



## surfchick

I needed a laugh today! One of the best threads ever!  Only read the last few pages but will go back and start on page 1.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

This thread is genius!  A breath of fresh air.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I am considering one between a CC, H, and LV cords. Which do you think will retain value the most? They're all very limited pieces! Only 1 of each made in the universe! Should I get all three? I'm on ban island though.  Maybe just this time?


----------



## KoalaXJ

Ugh I wish I had enough money to get one of those. Maybe after I graduate college. Trying to save money!


----------



## gillianna

Sunshine mama said:


> I am considering one between a CC, H, and LV cords. Which do you think will retain value the most? They're all very limited pieces! Only 1 of each made in the universe! Should I get all three? I'm on ban island though.  Maybe just this time?



I am not sure about Hermes.  I have seen some replicas that The SA in stores could not tell were fake.

Is the second picture the rare and only one made extension cord?  The design is quite unique.   More modern and maybe trying to attract younger buyers. 

The first pictures shows a really good replica of their regular extension cords.  I still would hesitate on Hermes because the replicas are so common in the Orange color.


----------



## gillianna

Jessihsia said:


> Ugh I wish I had enough money to get one of those. Maybe after I graduate college. Trying to save money!



Just remember prices will go up every year.  Maybe start small and buy a phone charger. This way you can decide if you are able to take care of expensive designer extension cords.


----------



## BelaS

This year’s lunar extension cord.


----------



## Murphy47

gillianna said:


> Found this rare  vintage no longer produced limited edition beauty on one of the three top online extension cord reseller sites.  While I know it is authentic I just wanted to make sure nobody found anything that would be of concern.    It looks like it has never been used.  I never owned a Hello Kitty one, is it too young looking for me?   Pink is my favorite color.



I think the Hello Kitty LTD edition adds a perfect bit of whimsy for spring!


----------



## frenchyo8

BelaS said:


> This year’s lunar extension cord.
> View attachment 4356978



[emoji23]


----------



## vinbenphon1

BelaS said:


> This year’s lunar extension cord.
> View attachment 4356978


I want one.


----------



## pree

BelaS said:


> This year’s lunar extension cord.
> View attachment 4356978



I love this!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

If your purchases need to be hidden for awhile, instead of stashing them under your bed,  try camouflaging them! No one will notice!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Once you start buying LV or designer cords,  can you go back to non designer,  basic cords?


----------



## Murphy47

Sunshine mama said:


> Once you start buying LV or designer cords,  can you go back to non designer,  basic cords?



Of course you can. It’s just difficult. The quality is so much better and the finishes are nicer. 
But who want to use an expensive designer cord in the garage?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Murphy47 said:


> Of course you can. It’s just difficult. The quality is so much better and the finishes are nicer.
> But who want to use an expensive designer cord in the garage?


You're right! But I was thinking that my garage could use a little designer touch.


----------



## Murphy47

Sunshine mama said:


> You're right! But I was thinking that my garage could use a little designer touch.



Well how about putting the older cords in the garage and buying some spiffy new designer cords for indoors? 
Win win


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I think it is a shame that you all spend so much on fancy surge protectors and long extension cords when there are people who have short white extension cords or even have to plug directly into their wall outlet. I don’t even have that many wall outlets, so sometimes I can’t even plug in all of my electronics. It is wasteful to spend money on multiple high and extension cords when I could spend that money on my kids and just have one decent cord. I know some ladies look down on my modest extension cord with the humble and backward “GE’s” all over it when the real GE logo is so prestigious, but the plastic is really all the same and made in China. And if my GE doesn’t last for decades, it’s so inexpensive I can just get another one at the outlet or from one of those little booths on the street. Who cares if there is no authentication card? I hear those can be faked easily anyway.


----------



## Sunshine mama

gettinpurseonal said:


> I think it is a shame that you all spend so much on fancy surge protectors and long extension cords when there are people who have short white extension cords or even have to plug directly into their wall outlet. I don’t even have that many wall outlets, so sometimes I can’t even plug in all of my electronics. It is wasteful to spend money on multiple high and extension cords when I could spend that money on my kids and just have one decent cord. I know some ladies look down on my modest extension cord with the humble and backward “GE’s” all over it when the real GE logo is so prestigious, but the plastic is really all the same and made in China. And if my GE doesn’t last for decades, it’s so inexpensive I can just get another one at the outlet or from one of those little booths on the street. Who cares if there is no authentication card? I hear those can be faked easily anyway.


I get you!!  But I don't buy designer cords for others.  I buy them  because it makes ME happy when I see and use them.  Plus other people spend lots of money on other things like designer watches, expensive cars, expensive antiques,  and designer handbags, etc. I spend my money on designer extension cords,  and I like it!


----------



## Sara89

Mine was made in France!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hmmmm. I know I shouldn’t after my last purchase, but I cannot get those extension cords with those wood beads out of my head. Do you think the patina champ method will work with them? I would totally freak out, if the beads get any scratches.


----------



## gillianna

OMG 
You were actually able to buy a rare perforated green extension cord.   How stunning.  

Sadly I only have the limited edition purse.  I wish I had the extension cord to match.


----------



## gillianna

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmmm. I know I shouldn’t after my last purchase, but I cannot get those extension cords with those wood beads out of my head. Do you think the patina champ method will work with them? I would totally freak out, if the beads get any scratches.



I have had luck with this product and their are some wonderful YouTube videos showing you how to use it.    You can by at Le Walmart or Le Target.


----------



## Ludmilla

gillianna said:


> I have had luck with this product and their are some wonderful YouTube videos showing you how to use it.    You can by at Le Walmart or Le Target.


Thank you! Do you think I should use baby wipes first before adding that product?


----------



## Sara89

gillianna said:


> OMG
> You were actually able to buy a rare perforated green extension cord.   How stunning.
> 
> Sadly I only have the limited edition purse.  I wish I had the extension cord to match.



They would look so nice together! I am willing to sell you my special made in France cord for about $ 10.000. I will probably regret this but what can I do, I just have the kindest heart.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

gillianna said:


> I have had luck with this product and their are some wonderful YouTube videos showing you how to use it.    You can by at Le Walmart or Le Target.



But do you think that stuff will harm the patina or make my cord crack in the future? I’m not sure if it I should use it. It might leave a sticky film. I don’t want to take any chances of harming my investment! Besides, I have heard that Lvextension does not recommend using any protectant on the cord. Just wipe with a damp cloth (be careful not to get shocked!)



Sara89 said:


> They would look so nice together! I am willing to sell you my special made in France cord for about $ 10.000. I will probably regret this but what can I do, I just have the kindest heart.


No buying or selling on this forum. Where is the mod!??! You’re gonna get sofa king banned.


----------



## Sara89

gettinpurseonal said:


> But do you think that stuff will harm the patina or make my cord crack in the future? I’m not sure if it I should use it. It might leave a sticky film. I don’t want to take any chances of harming my investment! Besides, I have heard that Lvextension does not recommend using any protectant on the cord. Just wipe with a damp cloth (be careful not to get shocked!)
> 
> 
> No buying or selling on this forum. Where is the mod!??! You’re gonna get sofa king banned.





For that price, it’s a random act of kindness me thinks!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Oh wow! I have that perforated bag in orange and I just saw that Lvextension Depot has an industrial orange cord to match!! But on the website it says “call for availability.” If I can stalk it and order it, do you think it will make my bag sag? Maybe I could put it in a cord organizer to help maintain the structure and so it will have its own compartment. I really don’t carry much else other than my cord though. Who makes the best cord organizers?



gillianna said:


> OMG
> You were actually able to buy a rare perforated green extension cord.   How stunning.
> 
> Sadly I only have the limited edition purse.  I wish I had the extension cord to match.


----------



## littleblackbag

I can't bring myself to get an extension cord, I feel like everyone has one!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Oh, you mean the Neverplugfull?  But it holds so much and is so lightweight! There is a reason everybody has one.



littleblackbag said:


> I can't bring myself to get an extension cord, I feel like everyone has one!


----------



## Murphy47

gettinpurseonal said:


> Oh, you mean the Neverplugfull?  But it holds so much and is so lightweight! There is a reason everybody has one.



Such a useful cord to have. Tho the outlets are little thin for my liking.


----------



## lorihmatthews

gettinpurseonal said:


> Oh, you mean the *Neverplugfull*?  But it holds so much and is so lightweight! There is a reason everybody has one.



OMG I literally almost choked.


----------



## Ludmilla

My wonderful SA just shared some new pieces for upcoming fall.


There will be a limited edition:


And a grey version for everyone who is scared about a little patina:


My SA also recommended not to use baby wipes on the wooden parts.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> My wonderful SA just shared some new pieces for upcoming fall.
> View attachment 4361001
> 
> There will be a limited edition:
> View attachment 4361002
> 
> And a grey version for everyone who is scared about a little patina:
> View attachment 4361003
> 
> My SA also recommended not to use baby wipes on the wooden parts.



Wow! These are so lovely! 
Are they general release or limited edition? 
I hate it when too many people have the same one.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Wow! These are so lovely!
> Are they general release or limited edition?
> I hate it when too many people have the same one.


The one with the red cord is limited edition. The other two are going to be staples. 
I understand your concern about everyone else and their grandmother having the same extension cords. But, as this style is going to be much more expensive than your average entry level extension cord I think that only a few are going to buy it.


----------



## bearhead

gettinpurseonal said:


> I think it is a shame that you all spend so much on fancy surge protectors and long extension cords when there are people who have short white extension cords or even have to plug directly into their wall outlet. I don’t even have that many wall outlets, so sometimes I can’t even plug in all of my electronics. It is wasteful to spend money on multiple high and extension cords when I could spend that money on my kids and just have one decent cord. I know some ladies look down on my modest extension cord with the humble and backward “GE’s” all over it when the real GE logo is so prestigious, but the plastic is really all the same and made in China. And if my GE doesn’t last for decades, it’s so inexpensive I can just get another one at the outlet or from one of those little booths on the street. Who cares if there is no authentication card? I hear those can be faked easily anyway.



You have officially won the internet!!!


----------



## jelly-baby

I am now questioning the style of all my extension cords. I have a couple which I refuse to let guests see as it does not have the individual switches where you can have one socket on and another off. I’m quite embarrassed by it


----------



## canto bight

Check out this vintage extension cord.  They really don't make them like this anymore.  The decline in quality is tragic.


----------



## Murphy47

canto bight said:


> Check out this vintage extension cord.  They really don't make them like this anymore.  The decline in quality is tragic.



Just amazing! Love that yellow!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

This color looks different depending on the lighting. Is this natural light by a window, outdoors, or indoor lighting? Has it yellowed over time or has it always been that color? It’s too bad they discontinued this color. I was planning on getting the PM cord in this color.  I think it’s called jaundice? Or is it soleil?



canto bight said:


> Check out this vintage extension cord.  They really don't make them like this anymore.  The decline in quality is tragic.


----------



## Murphy47

Christmas 2019 is les than two months away. 
Anyone previewed the new HD lines from their SA?


----------



## Joeli7

Is there a separate thread for USB hubs?


----------



## Chagall

Joeli7 said:


> Is there a separate thread for USB hubs?


Yes there may be. You should do a search before posting hubs in the extension cord thread!


----------



## gillianna

I got a sneak peak of the look book for Spedial edition extension cord Holiday Gifts from my SA.  They are not available in the stores yet.

The first pictures shows exquisite fabric extension cord protectors.  I am glad they have a decent color selection.  I personally love the red one. I think these will be sold out very quickly. 

The second picture is from the Men’s line.  It is the Le Garage Scam extension cord holder. It is interesting.  Not sure if my hubby would use it or just let it hang and admire it.

The third is a newer item requested due to the thought of extension cord theft.  It can discreetly hide your expensive extension cords.  They are working on making this in other colors but are testing the markets with this color for now. 

I have to say I could see these on many Holiday Gift lists.


----------



## gillianna

jelly-baby said:


> I am now questioning the style of all my extension cords. I have a couple which I refuse to let guests see as it does not have the individual switches where you can have one socket on and another off. I’m quite embarrassed by it


 
If they are true friends they will never judge you.


----------



## Chagall

gillianna said:


> View attachment 4578270
> View attachment 4578271
> View attachment 4578272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a sneak peak of the look book for Spedial edition extension cord Holiday Gifts from my SA.  They are not available in the stores yet.
> 
> The first pictures shows exquisite fabric extension cord protectors.  I am glad they have a decent color selection.  I personally love the red one. I think these will be sold out very quickly.
> 
> The second picture is from the Men’s line.  It is the Le Garage Scam extension cord holder. It is interesting.  Not sure if my hubby would use it or just let it hang and admire it.
> 
> The third is a newer item requested due to the thought of extension cord theft.  It can discreetly hide your expensive extension cords.  They are working on making this in other colors but are testing the markets with this color for now.
> 
> I have to say I could see these on many Holiday Gift lists.


I am not sure about the extension cord covers. What’s wrong with the beauty of the cord standing on its own. If you must cover them what’s wrong with a Twilly.


----------



## Murphy47

Sadly, Hubbie purchased Le Garage Scam and it just didn’t live up to the hype. 
I’d be scared to use a regular Twilly in case of fire. But maybe they just want to suck us in with new designs?


----------



## Chagall

SapphireGem said:


> Oh boy! You have no idea how long I've been waiting for this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319301


Personally I find it in poor taste to show off. I know, I know! “Thank you for letting me share”.


----------



## gillianna

Chagall said:


> I am not sure about the extension cord covers. What’s wrong with the beauty of the cord standing on its own. If you must cover them what’s wrong with a Twilly.



I agree a twilly would be stunning but it seems many of us don’t seem to have the talent to tie them properly.  I think the covers are going to be marketed to the senior extension cord buyers.  

As one ages arthritis in the fingers and hands can make you rethink about buying complicated extension cords.  Instead of ornate some may have to go back to basic no frill cords.


----------



## gillianna

Is this for real?  People using soda bottles to protect their designer extension cords?


----------



## gillianna

Murphy47 said:


> Sadly, Hubbie purchased Le Garage Scam and it just didn’t live up to the hype.
> I’d be scared to use a regular Twilly in case of fire. But maybe they just want to suck us in with new designs?



I think some people are using  a replica twilly thinking others won’t know the difference.  This way they don’t care if it gets dirty.


----------



## rose60610

A number of posters here post their extension cords as though they actually own them, trying to convince and bamboozle us that they are living the dream of owning these beauties.

I know what REALLY goes on.  You buy them, keep the receipt, hide the price tags when you model them to make us drool with envy over your luxurious jet-setting lifestyle, and then return them. Well you're not fooling ME. 

The biggest give away is when you display one and it isn't even plugged into anything because you have to keep it new in order to return it! I'm only impressed when I see signs of wear, the beginnings of a lovely patina, the promise of one day passing it down to your favorite daughter.  

Sure, I could go into Home Depot or Menard's too, drop my black AMEX on a bunch of designer extension cords, use them as props in my posts and pretend they're part of my vast collection that I insure under a special rider on my insurance policy. But NO!  I have integrity. Unlike the posters with exclusive special edition cords you KNOW they purchased on the Dark Web with Bitcoin and will return the same way, my cords are the real deal and I actually own them. They may not be the latest off market finds, but they are my precious treasures and each one carries a unique story and fills my heart with joy. You can't buy happiness and return THAT.


----------



## Chagall

gillianna said:


> I agree a twilly would be stunning but it seems many of us don’t seem to have the talent to tie them properly.  I think the covers are going to be marketed to the senior extension cord buyers.
> 
> As one ages arthritis in the fingers and hands can make you rethink about buying complicated extension cords.  Instead of ornate some may have to go back to basic no frill cords.


Actually there is something to be said for the plain under the radar cord. It’s functional yet provokes no jealousy in the beholder. If it’s quality without any identifying logos splashed across it, you can secretly enjoy it without feeling you are showing off.  As far as the cord covers are concerned they can be used when you are alone and can enjoy them privately. The twillies in a subtle colour way, of course should be saved for only the most precious occasions.


----------



## Ludmilla

rose60610 said:


> A number of posters here post their extension cords as though they actually own them, trying to convince and bamboozle us that they are living the dream of owning these beauties.
> 
> I know what REALLY goes on.  You buy them, keep the receipt, hide the price tags when you model them to make us drool with envy over your luxurious jet-setting lifestyle, and then return them. Well you're not fooling ME.
> 
> The biggest give away is when you display one and it isn't even plugged into anything because you have to keep it new in order to return it! I'm only impressed when I see signs of wear, the beginnings of a lovely patina, the promise of one day passing it down to your favorite daughter.
> 
> Sure, I could go into Home Depot or Menard's too, drop my black AMEX on a bunch of designer extension cords, use them as props in my posts and pretend they're part of my vast collection that I insure under a special rider on my insurance policy. But NO!  I have integrity. Unlike the posters with exclusive special edition cords you KNOW they purchased on the Dark Web with Bitcoin and will return the same way, my cords are the real deal and I actually own them. They may not be the latest off market finds, but they are my precious treasures and each one carries a unique story and fills my heart with joy. You can't buy happiness and return THAT.


And don‘t get me started with all those influencers on instagram. Most of their designer cords are gifts from the brand. And they actually sell them right after doing some pics and creating a hype ...


----------



## Chagall

Once the excitement of purchasing yet another cord has worn off, you have to ask yourself, did you really need it? The trill of waiting for the delivery truck, that tasteful unboxing video you are about to share with your fellow cord lovers. I mean really, there it sits without even being plugged in anywhere. You start to experience buyers remorse. In a quiet moment of reflection, you ask yourself if this latest cord was really necessary, or merely mall therapy.


----------



## Murphy47

rose60610 said:


> A number of posters here post their extension cords as though they actually own them, trying to convince and bamboozle us that they are living the dream of owning these beauties.
> 
> I know what REALLY goes on.  You buy them, keep the receipt, hide the price tags when you model them to make us drool with envy over your luxurious jet-setting lifestyle, and then return them. Well you're not fooling ME.
> 
> The biggest give away is when you display one and it isn't even plugged into anything because you have to keep it new in order to return it! I'm only impressed when I see signs of wear, the beginnings of a lovely patina, the promise of one day passing it down to your favorite daughter.
> 
> Sure, I could go into Home Depot or Menard's too, drop my black AMEX on a bunch of designer extension cords, use them as props in my posts and pretend they're part of my vast collection that I insure under a special rider on my insurance policy. But NO!  I have integrity. Unlike the posters with exclusive special edition cords you KNOW they purchased on the Dark Web with Bitcoin and will return the same way, my cords are the real deal and I actually own them. They may not be the latest off market finds, but they are my precious treasures and each one carries a unique story and fills my heart with joy. You can't buy happiness and return THAT.



Preach sister!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> My wonderful SA just shared some new pieces for upcoming fall.
> View attachment 4361001
> 
> There will be a limited edition:
> View attachment 4361002
> 
> And a grey version for everyone who is scared about a little patina:
> View attachment 4361003
> 
> My SA also recommended not to use baby wipes on the wooden parts.


I LOLed!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> Actually there is something to be said for the plain under the radar cord. It’s functional yet provokes no jealousy in the beholder. If it’s quality without any identifying logos splashed across it, you can secretly enjoy it without feeling you are showing off.  *As far as the cord covers are concerned they can be used when you are alone and can enjoy them privately*. The twillies in a subtle colour way, of course should be saved for only the most precious occasions.


Soooooo funny!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

gillianna said:


> View attachment 4578386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this for real?  People using soda bottles to protect their designer extension cords?


Just get a designer pop bottle! Tiffanyyyyy & Co should carry one! Problem solved for those who truly want the best!


----------



## rose60610

Some of you think you're oh-so-clever by covering your extension cord with a Twilly.   R e a l l y? (prolonged eye roll)

Underneath that smug feeling of superiority, those of us in the know recognize the futile attempt of making a sow's ear out of a silk purse. If your extension cord truly had the gravitas of standing on its own designer label, it wouldn't need a disguise, albeit an Hermes one. Who do you think you're fooling, other than your air-headed cubicle co-worker who's positive that the convicts she writes to in prison are madly in love with her?

It's all about the definition of style lines. You could coat an Hermes with roofing shingles and we'd still I.D. the slouch of a blue Thalassa Clemence leather Kelly underneath. 

In fact, I heard a rumor that 24 Rue du Faubourg Saint-Honore is requiring a five page double-spaced essay from would-be Twilly buyers explaining why they want a Twilly.  If they see wording like "stunning", "they make my eyes light up", or "the electrifying colors", then it's beyond obvious that it's for the nefarious purpose of masking an inferior extension cord from the Dollar Store. I don't care how many Twillies you pile on, it'll still set your house on fire. And you can't blame Hermes for distancing themselves from THAT. You leave the store empty handed. 

PurseForum worthy extension cords buried under huddled masses of Twillies are still yearning to breathe free. Show them off to us in all their glorious natural state safety-orange splendor. We are sophisticated extension cord aficionados and appreciative of skilled workmanship.


----------



## gillianna

rose60610 said:


> Some of you think you're oh-so-clever by covering your extension cord with a Twilly.   R e a l l y? (prolonged eye roll)
> 
> Underneath that smug feeling of superiority, those of us in the know recognize the futile attempt of making a sow's ear out of a silk purse. If your extension cord truly had the gravitas of standing on its own designer label, it wouldn't need a disguise, albeit an Hermes one. Who do you think you're fooling, other than your air-headed cubicle co-worker who's positive that the convicts she writes to in prison are madly in love with her?
> 
> It's all about the definition of style lines. You could coat an Hermes with roofing shingles and we'd still I.D. the slouch of a blue Thalassa Clemence leather Kelly underneath.
> 
> In fact, I heard a rumor that 24 Rue du Faubourg Saint-Honore is requiring a five page double-spaced essay from would-be Twilly buyers explaining why they want a Twilly.  If they see wording like "stunning", "they make my eyes light up", or "the electrifying colors", then it's beyond obvious that it's for the nefarious purpose of masking an inferior extension cord from the Dollar Store. I don't care how many Twillies you pile on, it'll still set your house on fire. And you can't blame Hermes for distancing themselves from THAT. You leave the store empty handed.
> 
> PurseForum worthy extension cords buried under huddled masses of Twillies are still yearning to breathe free. Show them off to us in all their glorious natural state safety-orange splendor. We are sophisticated extension cord aficionados and appreciative of skilled workmanship.



Agree with all of the above.


----------



## gillianna

I know how many people seem to want the Made In France extension cords.  Thinking other countries just do not have the craftsmanship and history of making extension cords.  While Made in France May be considered a true lost art for many people I think there are many new designers showing refreshing modern designs that can last the test of time. 

Here are a few that caught my eye.  I could actually see them used in any room.  No need to have to hide them in the closet and only take them out for special occasions.   While hubby or a SO may notice a new extension cord others may not be so observant.


----------



## Murphy47

gillianna said:


> View attachment 4578809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know how many people seem to want the Made In France extension cords.  Thinking other countries just do not have the craftsmanship and history of making extension cords.  While Made in France May be considered a true lost art for many people I think there are many new designers showing refreshing modern designs that can last the test of time.
> 
> Here are a few that caught my eye.  I could actually see them used in any room.  No need to have to hide them in the closet and only take them out for special occasions.   While hubby or a SO may notice a new extension cord others may not be so observant.



I love these! 
For those of you living on this side of the pond, remember: an adapter will be needed. 
And we all know what a slippery slope accessories are!


----------



## Sunshine mama

gillianna said:


> View attachment 4578809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While hubby or a SO may notice a new extension cord *others may not be so observant.*


Indeed.  It's very understated and discreet!


----------



## Chagall

I think we have all experienced the unbridled excitement of entering Home Depot. We struggle to maintain our composure and dignity while scanning the store for our SA. Surely today is the day it will all pay off. All those purchases of cords that weren’t exactly (if we were to be completely honest with ourselves) the right colour or size. The retractable garden hoses. The countless garden gnomes. Surely today is the day that we will be offered the cord of our dreams.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

So how do we hook up our bags to these extension cords?


----------



## rose60610

gillianna said:


> View attachment 4578809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know how many people seem to want the Made In France extension cords.  Thinking other countries just do not have the craftsmanship and history of making extension cords.  While Made in France May be considered a true lost art for many people I think there are many new designers showing refreshing modern designs that can last the test of time.
> 
> Here are a few that caught my eye.  I could actually see them used in any room.  No need to have to hide them in the closet and only take them out for special occasions.   While hubby or a SO may notice a new extension cord others may not be so observant.



You don't get any better than those! What treasures! They must be special orders. Who's your SA?


----------



## canto bight

I really need to consider taking a break and rowing on over to ban island.  My Home Depot card was declined yesterday and it was a rude awakening.  What am I doing with my life?  How many extension cords does a girl really need?


----------



## Sunshine mama

canto bight said:


> I really need to consider taking a break and rowing on over to ban island.  My Home Depot card was declined yesterday and it was a rude awakening.  What am I doing with my life?  How many extension cords does a girl really need?


I understand your problem.  For me, it's hard to go to ban island when LLVEE Hardware keeps coming out with new limited and/or hard to get beautiful cords! They sure know how to keep you addicted!


----------



## socaltrojan

I'm assuming this is a satirical thread but I don't get how this became a thing lol.  This could be bc I have been stalking the LV website instead of sleeping lol.  Why extension cords? I am confused lol


----------



## reginaPhalange

socaltrojan said:


> I'm assuming this is a satirical thread but I don't get how this became a thing lol.  This could be bc I have been stalking the LV website instead of sleeping lol.  Why extension cords? I am confused lol


There‘a a thread titled what kind (make/model) of cars do LV owners drive and it was inspired from there. I will say it’s definitely my preferred side of the LV forum along with the thread on when to return your LV: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/when-to-return-your-newly-purchased-lv.1005553/

Enjoy!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Feeling festive yesterday:
	

		
			
		

		
	



It gave trick-or-treaters a place to charge their phones which we felt was much more appropriate & useful than say a jack-o-lantern.


----------



## socaltrojan

reginaPhalange said:


> There‘a a thread titled what kind (make/model) of cars do LV owners drive and it was inspired from there. I will say it’s definitely my preferred side of the LV forum along with the thread on when to return your LV: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/when-to-return-your-newly-purchased-lv.1005553/
> 
> Enjoy!




Ahhh lolol okay!! Got it thanks for the other thread! It's always good to find some LV humor!


----------



## Chagall

canto bight said:


> I really need to consider taking a break and rowing on over to ban island.  My Home Depot card was declined yesterday and it was a rude awakening.  What am I doing with my life?  How many extension cords does a girl really need?


----------



## Chagall

socaltrojan said:


> I'm assuming this is a satirical thread but I don't get how this became a thing lol.  This could be bc I have been stalking the LV website instead of sleeping lol.  Why extension cords? I am confused lol


I don’t know why you would think this is in any way satirical. We love our cords!


----------



## Murphy47

canto bight said:


> I really need to consider taking a break and rowing on over to ban island.  My Home Depot card was declined yesterday and it was a rude awakening.  What am I doing with my life?  How many extension cords does a girl really need?



All of them. Lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> I don’t know why you would think this is in any way satirical. We love our cords!


----------



## Chagall

reginaPhalange said:


> Feeling festive yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579744
> 
> It gave trick-or-treaters a place to charge their phones which we felt was much more appropriate & useful than say a jack-o-lantern.


That one is an absolute beauty. You must be extremely proud of it.​


----------



## Murphy47

I must be strong today ladies. 
SA from the Depot called to let me know they have a new Holiday shipment and I’m having a hard time resisting. Especially as I’ve seen all the lovely new cords on this thread.


----------



## rose60610

canto bight said:


> I really need to consider taking a break and rowing on over to ban island.  My Home Depot card was declined yesterday and it was a rude awakening.  What am I doing with my life?  How many extension cords does a girl really need?



Home Depot likely identified you as a reseller because you've purchased so many cords and therefore declined your card. You can't purchase another until 12 months have passed since your last purchase. Fact is, one can never have too many cords. How can they hold us to a measly 36 cords a years? That's only three a month.  Don't they have any idea of the variations of electronics across the globe? Do what I do: Assume numerous identities and aliases. Get a credit card under each name. And shop your heart out. Where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## Sunshine mama

rose60610 said:


> Home Depot likely identified you as a reseller because you've purchased so many cords and therefore declined your card. You can't purchase another until 12 months have passed since your last purchase. Fact is, one can never have too many cords. How can they hold us to a measly 36 cords a years? That's only three a month.  Don't they have any idea of the variations of electronics across the globe? Do what I do: Assume numerous identities and aliases. Get a credit card under each name. And shop your heart out. Where there's a will there's a way.


Thank you for the useful tips! Every cord lover needs to know this trick!


----------



## rose60610

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you for the useful tips! Every cord lover needs to know this trick!



You're most welcome. I know MANY tips and tricks. For instance: 

The most common question I get is: "How do I justify to my friends/spouse/nosy neighbor/coworkers etc my out-of-control collection of extension cords and my endless pursuit of acquiring more and more?

EASY! 
Simply state just some of the uses for extension cords. Some uses call for certain lengths. Some for different amperage ratings. Some for different wire gauges, or grounding, and on and on. The more annoying the person the longer your list of uses. 

Then turn the tables on THEM! Ask THEM: "What kind/length/amperage/wire gauge extension cord do YOU use for YOUR....circular saw/hedge trimmers/patio lights/ hairdryer/margarita mixer/whatever?

Anticipate a blank stare reaction. Then go in for the kill. 

Exclaim: (wide-eyed and flipping your hair back): "What? What do you mean you don't know? I hope to goodness your house isn't in danger of burning to the ground as we speak."  Make THEM sound like negligent dullards for not having a stockpile of extension cords themselves. They'll stammer and stutter and announce they "have to be somewhere" and run like cheetahs after a limping wildebeest. And never ask you again. 

See? I told you it was easy. 

Don't get me started on surge protectors. Wait! I take that back. You can connect surge protectors to extension cords also. I'm not saying it won't burn your house down like toothpicks in H*ll,  I AM saying it provides yet another explanation for those cross-armed Doubting Thomases who enjoy raining your parade. I like to consider myself a well grounded person. I'm just here to help.


----------



## muchstuff

I just stumbled on this thread and I’m SO CONFUSED. 78 pages of different styles, sizes, colours, I’m lost. Is there an EC reference thread somewhere? TIA!


----------



## muchstuff

gillianna said:


> I agree a twilly would be stunning but it seems many of us don’t seem to have the talent to tie them properly.  I think the covers are going to be marketed to the senior extension cord buyers.
> 
> As one ages arthritis in the fingers and hands can make you rethink about buying complicated extension cords.  Instead of ornate some may have to go back to basic no frill cords.


I find your comment ageist, I’m in my sixties and I can handle any style of EC with ease. Although of course there may be some who do have issues. I guess I spoke in haste. Disregard this post.


----------



## Mimmy

rose60610 said:


> You're most welcome. I know MANY tips and tricks. For instance:
> 
> The most common question I get is: "How do I justify to my friends/spouse/nosy neighbor/coworkers etc my out-of-control collection of extension cords and my endless pursuit of acquiring more and more?
> 
> EASY!
> Simply state just some of the uses for extension cords. Some uses call for certain lengths. Some for different amperage ratings. Some for different wire gauges, or grounding, and on and on. The more annoying the person the longer your list of uses.
> 
> Then turn the tables on THEM! Ask THEM: "What kind/length/amperage/wire gauge extension cord do YOU use for YOUR....circular saw/hedge trimmers/patio lights/ hairdryer/margarita mixer/whatever?
> 
> Anticipate a blank stare reaction. Then go in for the kill.
> 
> Exclaim: (wide-eyed and flipping your hair back): "What? What do you mean you don't know? I hope to goodness your house isn't in danger of burning to the ground as we speak."  Make THEM sound like negligent dullards for not having a stockpile of extension cords themselves. They'll stammer and stutter and announce they "have to be somewhere" and run like cheetahs after a limping wildebeest. And never ask you again.
> 
> See? I told you it was easy.
> 
> Don't get me started on surge protectors. Wait! I take that back. You can connect surge protectors to extension cords also. I'm not saying it won't burn your house down like toothpicks in H*ll,  I AM saying it provides yet another explanation for those cross-armed Doubting Thomases who enjoy raining your parade. I like to consider myself a well grounded person. I'm just here to help.


I bow down to you with gratitude, rose60610! Not only am I now armed with some snappy responses for those Negative Nancy’s and Nicholas’, I actually spit out some of my morning coffee, laughing!


----------



## LARuk

I was thinking about taking my new extension cord out yesterday, but it was raining. Part of me feels like I should just use it and not worry, but another part of me is worried that might hurt the resale value.


----------



## rose60610

muchstuff said:


> I just stumbled on this thread and I’m SO CONFUSED. 78 pages of different styles, sizes, colours, I’m lost. Is there an EC reference thread somewhere? TIA!



I have good news for you! 

I do agree the vast selection of extension cords can be overwhelming to novices. Some people get intimidated at the sight of a Home Depot. The trick is to force yourself through the door and head to the paint section (away from the EC's).  Immerse yourself in all the pretty color palettes and imagine how improved your favorite room could be with a new color and MATCHING extension cords. You'll be magnetically drawn to the EC aisles and fall in love with all the possibilities.  You'll buy several for each room in your house! Your friends will be awed and envious. You'll be the new talk of the town. Strangers will come to your door and ask to see your EC's. Charge them admission (the gears should always be turning in your head---and leverage that money to buy new EC's).

 If you work it right, you can build an addition to your house--with---you guessed it, LOTS of outlets for even more extension cords. Before long you can quit your day job and just collect admission fees. It's up to you if you want to offer family memberships.


----------



## Sunshine mama

rose60610 said:


> You're most welcome. I know MANY tips and tricks. For instance:
> 
> The most common question I get is: "How do I justify to my friends/spouse/nosy neighbor/coworkers etc my out-of-control collection of extension cords and my endless pursuit of acquiring more and more?
> 
> EASY!
> Simply state just some of the uses for extension cords. Some uses call for certain lengths. Some for different amperage ratings. Some for different wire gauges, or grounding, and on and on. The more annoying the person the longer your list of uses.
> 
> Then turn the tables on THEM! Ask THEM: "What kind/length/amperage/wire gauge extension cord do YOU use for YOUR....circular saw/hedge trimmers/patio lights/ hairdryer/margarita mixer/whatever?
> 
> Anticipate a blank stare reaction. Then go in for the kill.
> 
> Exclaim: (wide-eyed and flipping your hair back): "What? What do you mean you don't know? I hope to goodness your house isn't in danger of burning to the ground as we speak."  Make THEM sound like negligent dullards for not having a stockpile of extension cords themselves. They'll stammer and stutter and announce they "have to be somewhere" and run like cheetahs after a limping wildebeest. And never ask you again.
> 
> See? I told you it was easy.
> 
> Don't get me started on surge protectors. Wait! I take that back. You can connect surge protectors to extension cords also. I'm not saying it won't burn your house down like toothpicks in H*ll,  I AM saying it provides yet another explanation for those cross-armed Doubting Thomases who enjoy raining your parade. I like to consider myself a well grounded person. I'm just here to help.





rose60610 said:


> I have good news for you!
> 
> I do agree the vast selection of extension cords can be overwhelming to novices. Some people get intimidated at the sight of a Home Depot. The trick is to force yourself through the door and head to the paint section (away from the EC's).  Immerse yourself in all the pretty color palettes and imagine how improved your favorite room could be with a new color and MATCHING extension cords. You'll be magnetically drawn to the EC aisles and fall in love with all the possibilities.  You'll buy several for each room in your house! Your friends will be awed and envious. You'll be the new talk of the town. Strangers will come to your door and ask to see your EC's. Charge them admission (the gears should always be turning in your head---and leverage that money to buy new EC's).
> 
> If you work it right, you can build an addition to your house--with---you guessed it, LOTS of outlets for even more extension cords. Before long you can quit your day job and just collect admission fees. It's up to you if you want to offer family memberships.


You are  a genius!!!!
VERY FUNNY TOO!


----------



## Chagall

rose60610 said:


> I have good news for you!
> 
> I do agree the vast selection of extension cords can be overwhelming to novices. Some people get intimidated at the sight of a Home Depot. The trick is to force yourself through the door and head to the paint section (away from the EC's).  Immerse yourself in all the pretty color palettes and imagine how improved your favorite room could be with a new color and MATCHING extension cords. You'll be magnetically drawn to the EC aisles and fall in love with all the possibilities.  You'll buy several for each room in your house! Your friends will be awed and envious. You'll be the new talk of the town. Strangers will come to your door and ask to see your EC's. Charge them admission (the gears should always be turning in your head---and leverage that money to buy new EC's).
> 
> If you work it right, you can build an addition to your house--with---you guessed it, LOTS of outlets for even more extension cords. Before long you can quit your day job and just collect admission fees. It's up to you if you want to offer family memberships.


----------



## muchstuff

rose60610 said:


> I have good news for you!
> 
> I do agree the vast selection of extension cords can be overwhelming to novices. Some people get intimidated at the sight of a Home Depot. The trick is to force yourself through the door and head to the paint section (away from the EC's).  Immerse yourself in all the pretty color palettes and imagine how improved your favorite room could be with a new color and MATCHING extension cords. You'll be magnetically drawn to the EC aisles and fall in love with all the possibilities.  You'll buy several for each room in your house! Your friends will be awed and envious. You'll be the new talk of the town. Strangers will come to your door and ask to see your EC's. Charge them admission (the gears should always be turning in your head---and leverage that money to buy new EC's).
> 
> If you work it right, you can build an addition to your house--with---you guessed it, LOTS of outlets for even more extension cords. Before long you can quit your day job and just collect admission fees. It's up to you if you want to offer family memberships.


So I talked to DH about the possibility of my collecting ECs as well as handbags. He told me he has an EC at work that's A MILE LONG, can this really be true? I told him size isn't everything but he insists it really is a mile, should I believe him? I've asked for a mod shot, will post when I get it.


----------



## Happycantwait

My girlfriend is such a show off with her EC’s. Every time I am over there she has a new one just casually out where I can’t miss it. Unfortunately I am super jealous but I really try not to give her the satisfaction of showing it. I can only buy pre-loved cords.


----------



## Chagall

Don’t be daunted by people that flaunt their huge collection of cords. Remember that everyone was a novice collector at some time. Just smile and hold your head high as you plug in your entry level cord.


----------



## rose60610

LARuk said:


> I was thinking about taking my new extension cord out yesterday, but it was raining. Part of me feels like I should just use it and not worry, but another part of me is worried that might hurt the resale value.



We've all been there, we can relate. Remember, it is meant to be loved, not to collect dust in a closet. Just like that first scratch on your brand new car, the first drop of rain on a new EC puts a pit in your stomach. 
Here's a way to boost resale value to compensate for signs of wear: Photobomb a famous person with yourself and your EC and use the photo to goose up that sucker when it hits The Real Real. How? Attend  book signings with famous authors, sports games with professional athletes, or other such events. Try not to end up in jail, bodyguards get really testy with fans who get too close to the people they're paid to protect. And I know this HOW? Don't ask (cough, cough). The sacrifices we make for our extension cords are worth it. Some of the people you meet in jail are actually quite interesting, and each incarceration is another opportunity to make lifelong friends. Use your EC in good health.


----------



## Murphy47

Anyone see this Christmas hack? I’m afraid to try as my skills a limited. Do I dare try on my own?


----------



## rose60610

Sunshine mama said:


> You are  a genius!!!!
> VERY FUNNY TOO!



Oh golly shucks, thanks! From one cord lover to another: have a great day


----------



## gillianna

The holidays are approaching and this is a reminder to be very careful with your outdoor extension cords.  The police department says extension cord theft goes up this time of year and sadly the criminals are very difficult to catch.  

I decided to use my bright PINK extension cords outside during this festive holiday season.  They can be easily identified as mine if they are stolen.  Easy to check the pawn shops and resellers or consignment shops online.  Especially with the serial numbers.


----------



## rose60610

gillianna said:


> View attachment 4581941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The holidays are approaching and this is a reminder to be very careful with your outdoor extension cords.  The police department says extension cord theft goes up this time of year and sadly the criminals are very difficult to catch.
> 
> I decided to use my bright PINK extension cords outside during this festive holiday season.  They can be easily identified as mine if they are stolen.  Easy to check the pawn shops and resellers or consignment shops online.  Especially with the serial numbers.



If there were a Miss Universe Pageant for extension cords, this one would win. She's gorgeous, well poised and self confident. I love how she also works as a decoy to catch criminals. Gutsy! Congrats for finding this beauty.


----------



## rose60610

muchstuff said:


> So I talked to DH about the possibility of my collecting ECs as well as handbags. He told me he has an EC at work that's A MILE LONG, can this really be true? I told him size isn't everything but he insists it really is a mile, should I believe him? I've asked for a mod shot, will post when I get it.



Really? a MILE long? What does it connect--a toaster to the International Space Station? Reminds me of that internet urban myth about 15 years back--remember there was a picture going around of a giant house cat that was reputed to take down deer? Before photoshop became widely known people believed it. Now, obviously I DIDN'T. You keep on him for a mod shot and we'll test it for photoshopped signs. Sounds like a fish story to me.....


----------



## Chagall

rose60610 said:


> Really? a MILE long? What does it connect--a toaster to the International Space Station? Reminds me of that internet urban myth about 15 years back--remember there was a picture going around of a giant house cat that was reputed to take down deer? Before photoshop became widely known people believed it. Now, obviously I DIDN'T. You keep on him for a mod shot and we'll test it for photoshopped signs. Sounds like a fish story to me.....


This is so funny. Made my day.


----------



## muchstuff

rose60610 said:


> Really? a MILE long? What does it connect--a toaster to the International Space Station? Reminds me of that internet urban myth about 15 years back--remember there was a picture going around of a giant house cat that was reputed to take down deer? Before photoshop became widely known people believed it. Now, obviously I DIDN'T. You keep on him for a mod shot and we'll test it for photoshopped signs. Sounds like a fish story to me.....


I know, I hate to think that DH would lie to me... he works in the film industry so I GUESS it’s possible but... I’ll text him re: the mod shot and hopefully get something today!


----------



## gillianna

Sometimes we just need to get a small accessory for our extension cords.  It’s difficult to decide what we might use the most. When one is willing to spend the money on LVeeDepot Extension cords it is easy to hunt for that perfect accessory that can make the purchase complete. 

Of course it can be a difficult decision.  What will match?  Is there a waiting list?  Can I have  my SA and have her find or hold one for me?  And to me the most important is will I use it or is is just for show? 

I have gone through this conversation for the past few months in looking for that perfect accessory.  I already ordered the Tiffany plastic bottle extension cord cover.  Is it too soon to buy something else.  Well I broke down and bought this baby today. 

I bought it in white, it will match all my extension cords.  I can use it daily.  It will be easy to clean, no bachata too worry about.  I am so happy and might not even set foot in LVeeDepot for another week.


muchstuff said:


> I know, I hate to think that DH would lie to me... he works in the film industry so I GUESS it’s possible but... I’ll text him re: the mod shot and hopefully get something today!



Pictures or it didn’t happen.  I also think being in the film industry that can make the unreal seem real so who knows what type of pictures he will show you.  But the experts on here have more knowledge than the CIA when it comes to these things.  Years of training to spot defects, a misalignment in the way the seams meet, wrong serial numbers could be overlooked by novices.


----------



## gillianna

I was walking the dog and I couldn’t believe it,  my neighbor left her garage door open with this beauty just sitting there on the floor.  It is a newer release with the Hermès orange color. I think she was trying to let it get some afternoon sun so it would develop a nice even Patina.  

  So hard to find, a true HG item and braided too.  I bet this is the first time many of you have seen the braided cord design.  Limited Edition for VIP only. She also had the larger size gently sitting on a table in her garage.  She said she is returning it because it is too heavy to carry on her shoulder.  I could see that being a problem for many.  So one lucky person will get a chance to buy this once it is returned.

 I am so happy for my neighbor to snag this one but would think she could be more careful about where she places it.  Thankfully her husband has security cameras and they also own some very large guard dogs.


----------



## gillianna

rose60610 said:


> Home Depot likely identified you as a reseller because you've purchased so many cords and therefore declined your card. You can't purchase another until 12 months have passed since your last purchase. Fact is, one can never have too many cords. How can they hold us to a measly 36 cords a years? That's only three a month.  Don't they have any idea of the variations of electronics across the globe? Do what I do: Assume numerous identities and aliases. Get a credit card under each name. And shop your heart out. Where there's a will there's a way.



There is one way to get around this.  Pay cash. Wear hats, sunglasses and wigs so they don’t find out you are the same person.  Refuse to give any personal information.


----------



## muchstuff

gillianna said:


> View attachment 4582340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was walking the dog and I couldn’t believe it,  my neighbor left her garage door open with this beauty just sitting there on the floor.  It is a newer release with the Hermès orange color. I think she was trying to let it get some afternoon sun so it would develop a nice even Patina.
> 
> So hard to find, a true HG item and braided too.  I bet this is the first time many of you have seen the braided cord design.  Limited Edition for VIP only. She also had the larger size gently sitting on a table in her garage.  She said she is returning it because it is too heavy to carry on her shoulder.  I could see that being a problem for many.  So one lucky person will get a chance to buy this once it is returned.
> 
> I am so happy for my neighbor to snag this one but would think she could be more careful about where she places it.  Thankfully her husband has security cameras and they also own some very large guard dogs.


Fantastic .


----------



## rose60610

gillianna said:


> View attachment 4582340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was walking the dog and I couldn’t believe it,  my neighbor left her garage door open with this beauty just sitting there on the floor.  It is a newer release with the Hermès orange color. I think she was trying to let it get some afternoon sun so it would develop a nice even Patina.
> 
> So hard to find, a true HG item and braided too.  I bet this is the first time many of you have seen the braided cord design.  Limited Edition for VIP only. She also had the larger size gently sitting on a table in her garage.  She said she is returning it because it is too heavy to carry on her shoulder.  I could see that being a problem for many.  So one lucky person will get a chance to buy this once it is returned.
> 
> I am so happy for my neighbor to snag this one but would think she could be more careful about where she places it.  Thankfully her husband has security cameras and they also own some very large guard dogs.



This is so beautiful I wouldn't blame one to be fearful of wearing it. Admirers would stalk you. It's a one of a kind. It'd be like wearing the Hope Diamond on your finger. Breath-taking, but too heavy. This will be sold to an investor who will keep it in a vault, or donate it to The Louvre for the world to enjoy. It should be exhibited side by side to the Mona Lisa. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rose60610

gillianna said:


> There is one way to get around this.  Pay cash. Wear hats, sunglasses and wigs so they don’t find out you are the same person.  Refuse to give any personal information.



Brilliant. I wouldn't be surprised if the CIA came calling to us PurseForumers. We are a crafty bunch and could show them a thing or two.


----------



## gillianna

Does anyone think that their extension cords are made better than LV purses?  I haven’t read of anyone complaining about them. 

 I was especially worried the metal prongs could tarnish and LV doesn’t replace that part but all my extension cords have metal plugs that are still in like new condition.  I have not used any metal polish on them.  But I also make sure to keep them dry so they will not rust.  This is what the Tiffany Blue bottle extension cord covers are made for, not just as a look at me accessory to impress others.  They truly serve a need.

I do worry with winter snow they might need more protection.  But so far I have been lucky.


----------



## gillianna

gillianna said:


> View attachment 4582340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was walking the dog and I couldn’t believe it,  my neighbor left her garage door open with this beauty just sitting there on the floor.  It is a newer release with the Hermès orange color. I think she was trying to let it get some afternoon sun so it would develop a nice even Patina.
> 
> So hard to find, a true HG item and braided too.  I bet this is the first time many of you have seen the braided cord design.  Limited Edition for VIP only. She also had the larger size gently sitting on a table in her garage.  She said she is returning it because it is too heavy to carry on her shoulder.  I could see that being a problem for many.  So one lucky person will get a chance to buy this once it is returned.
> 
> I am so happy for my neighbor to snag this one but would think she could be more careful about where she places it.  Thankfully her husband has security cameras and they also own some very large guard dogs.




I have also heard of fake braided extension cords hitting the market.  Beware if these DIY sellers who try to copy this very unique and difficult design.


----------



## Sunshine mama

rose60610 said:


> Really? a MILE long? What does it connect--a toaster to the International Space Station? Reminds me of that internet urban myth about 15 years back--remember there was a picture going around of a giant house cat that was reputed to take down deer? Before photoshop became widely known people believed it. Now, obviously I DIDN'T. You keep on him for a mod shot and we'll test it for photoshopped signs. Sounds like a fish story to me.....


You have to remember! Size matters for some people.  I guess longer is better for some people.


----------



## Sunshine mama

gillianna said:


> There is one way to get around this.  Pay cash. Wear hats, sunglasses and wigs so they don’t find out you are the same person.  Refuse to give any personal information.


I do this when purchasing bags from LV too! They never recognize me this way!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

gillianna said:


> I have also heard of fake braided extension cords hitting the market.  Beware if these DIY sellers who try to copy this very unique and difficult design.


Thank you! I almost got duped at an electronics store in Manhattan! Those stores are notorious for selling fakes!


----------



## rose60610

muchstuff said:


> I know, I hate to think that DH would lie to me... he works in the film industry so I GUESS it’s possible but... I’ll text him re: the mod shot and hopefully get something today!



Film industry, eh? OK, _maybe_ there IS a mile long extension cord. But movie props don't count. I don't care if Steven Spielberg ordered it. Even JAWS was a mechanical shark (I just found out he wasn't real). They have to be serviceable, capable of carrying out their purpose in life. Like hooking up numerous flood lights to shine on our beloved LV collections, illuminating entire neighborhoods to demonstrate our support for LV & extension cords at the same time.


----------



## Hatfield1313

Omg this is gold. I’ve only read the last five pages out of curiosity and I’m dead.


----------



## rose60610

Hatfield1313 said:


> Omg this is gold. I’ve only read the last five pages out of curiosity and I’m dead.



Welcome to the thread!

You ain't seen nuthin' yet. 

So tell us about your extension cords. Just the designer ones.


----------



## muchstuff

I did get a pic! DH says this is only about 500 feet of the entire mile package (what's with men and size ).
Clearly a more industrial design (think Virgil Abloh) and definitely function over fashion. While I do admire the pops of colour and the display stand has real possibilities, I'm afraid that condition-wise these ECs are very well-loved and sadly don't have much resale value.


----------



## chowlover2

This thread gives me life!


----------



## Sunshine mama

chowlover2 said:


> This thread gives me life!


That's what extension cords do!


----------



## Murphy47

Sunshine mama said:


> That's what extension cords do!



Lol [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

muchstuff said:


> I did get a pic! DH says this is only about 500 feet of the entire mile package (what's with men and size ).
> Clearly a more industrial design (think Virgil Abloh) and definitely function over fashion. While I do admire the pops of colour and the display stand has real possibilities, I'm afraid that condition-wise these ECs are very well-loved and sadly don't have much resale value.
> View attachment 4582667



It’s definitely a Hollywood thing. My SIL says this is not unusual. 
Fire is always a concern as many of these cords have not been rehabbed correctly. 
Resale value would fer sure be very limited to specific collectors.


----------



## muchstuff

Murphy47 said:


> It’s definitely a Hollywood thing. My SIL says this is not unusual.
> Fire is always a concern as many of these cords have not been rehabbed correctly.
> Resale value would fer sure be very limited to specific collectors.


Everything here is up to code although appearance-wise you may be in doubt. Potential buyers could authenticate at ECORDS4U, I hear they’re very good.


----------



## gillianna

muchstuff said:


> I did get a pic! DH says this is only about 500 feet of the entire mile package (what's with men and size ).
> Clearly a more industrial design (think Virgil Abloh) and definitely function over fashion. While I do admire the pops of colour and the display stand has real possibilities, I'm afraid that condition-wise these ECs are very well-loved and sadly don't have much resale value.
> View attachment 4582667




While they are very well loved. It is nice to see that people wear and enjoy their extension cords.  I also think many of these  are truly hard to find vintage pieces and may get big money on the resale market.  But people who own such hard to find vintage pieces know their true worth and will never part with them. And if one looks at the YouTube videos on how to properly clean them, they might look great.  

 Sadly we have to wonder why men are so careless with their extension cords.  I mean when you spend the big money you should at least make a effort to take care of things.  But since it is the film industry they probably have a huge budget and don’t have to worry about something getting damaged since they will just replace it.  Those Hollywood types are known for throwing money around to impress.


----------



## gillianna

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! I almost got duped at an electronics store in Manhattan! Those stores are notorious for selling fakes!



Never buy from the back alley stores where they lead you through secret rooms to look at a blinding display of unicorn hard to find and limited edition extension cords.  You know they are all fake.


----------



## rose60610

gillianna said:


> While they are very well loved. It is nice to see that people wear and enjoy their extension cords.  I also think many of these  are truly hard to find vintage pieces and may get big money on the resale market.  But people who own such hard to find vintage pieces know their true worth and will never part with them. And if one looks at the YouTube videos on how to properly clean them, they might look great.
> 
> Sadly we have to wonder why men are so careless with their extension cords.  I mean when you spend the big money you should at least make a effort to take care of things.  But since it is the film industry they probably have a huge budget and don’t have to worry about something getting damaged since they will just replace it.  Those Hollywood types are known for throwing money around to impress.



Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## muchstuff

gillianna said:


> While they are very well loved. It is nice to see that people wear and enjoy their extension cords.  I also think many of these  are truly hard to find vintage pieces and may get big money on the resale market.  But people who own such hard to find vintage pieces know their true worth and will never part with them. And if one looks at the YouTube videos on how to properly clean them, they might look great.
> 
> Sadly we have to wonder why men are so careless with their extension cords.  I mean when you spend the big money you should at least make a effort to take care of things.  But since it is the film industry they probably have a huge budget and don’t have to worry about something getting damaged since they will just replace it.  Those Hollywood types are known for throwing money around to impress.



These are actually from my husband's personal collection and are apparently only a small part. I had no idea he was a closet EC collector, he certainly has never mentioned it to me . He's also very generous with his EC collection and frequently shares his pieces with associates at work, which I think could account for the condition.


----------



## muchstuff

Here's a pic of my favourite EC (I actually have TWO of them) . I love the way she coyly glows from behind the sofa (sorry for the pic quality, the lighting's not very good). Colourway is gorgeous IMO, that deep orange paired with the silky black cord .


----------



## rose60610

muchstuff said:


> I did get a pic! DH says this is only about 500 feet of the entire mile package (what's with men and size ).
> Clearly a more industrial design (think Virgil Abloh) and definitely function over fashion. While I do admire the pops of colour and the display stand has real possibilities, I'm afraid that condition-wise these ECs are very well-loved and *sadly don't have much resale value.*
> View attachment 4582667



What I see here is a great archeological find!  I beg to differ on the perceived resale value. I think these go back to the origins of filmography and television as we know it.  To discount this mighty mass of EC wonderment would be like Indiana Jones throwing away the Dead Sea Scrolls just because they were a little crinkly with age. 

If these cords could talk! The TV and Silver Screen secrets they must hold! Casting couch shenanigans; movie making tricks; behind-the-scenes stories of iconic movies and TV shows--like who taught those winged monkeys how to fly on The Wizard of Oz, and how did Mr. Ed learn how to talk--things that really make us think. 

Of course these extension cords are weathered. If it was your job to make "Tornado", "Earthquake",  "Avalanche", and "Flood", you'd have a few scratches on your Vachetta too. Is the Liberty Bell worthless just because it has a crack? Is the Tower of Pisa devalued just because it leans? Should the Rosetta Stone be ground up into gravel just because some pieces are missing? I think NOT!  Appreciate these extension cords for what they must have gone through, just to bring us hours of entertainment (excluding Keeping Up with the Kardashians, seasons 1-17).


----------



## muchstuff

rose60610 said:


> What I see here is a great archeological find!  I beg to differ on the perceived resale value. I think these go back to the origins of filmography and television as we know it.  To discount this mighty mass of EC wonderment would be like Indiana Jones throwing away the Dead Sea Scrolls just because they were a little crinkly with age.
> 
> If these cords could talk! The TV and Silver Screen secrets they must hold! Casting couch shenanigans; movie making tricks; behind-the-scenes stories of iconic movies and TV shows--like who taught those winged monkeys how to fly on The Wizard of Oz, and how did Mr. Ed learn how to talk--things that really make us think.
> 
> Of course these extension cords are weathered. If it was your job to make "Tornado", "Earthquake",  "Avalanche", and "Flood", you'd have a few scratches on your Vachetta too. Is the Liberty Bell worthless just because it has a crack? Is the Tower of Pisa devalued just because it leans? Should the Rosetta Stone be ground up into gravel just because some pieces are missing? I think NOT!  Appreciate these extension cords for what they must have gone through, just to bring us hours of entertainment (excluding Keeping Up with the Kardashians, seasons 1-17).


Excellent points, DH has worked on some Academy Award-winning films so it's possible that some of these ECs have actually come in contact with famous actors...more research needed.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I have not used my 5 year old extension cord in so long. I had been using the newer models, but I recently found my old one tucked away in the back of my closet. It is a lot thicker, unlike the light thin ones I had recently bought. It feels substantial and can hold more appliances. I am so glad I did not get rid of it. I love the little switch to turn it off and on, and although the longer length may not appear stylish, it suits my needs better than the fashionably short ones.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

muchstuff said:


> I did get a pic! DH says this is only about 500 feet of the entire mile package (what's with men and size ).
> Clearly a more industrial design (think Virgil Abloh) and definitely function over fashion. While I do admire the pops of colour and the display stand has real possibilities, I'm afraid that condition-wise these ECs are very well-loved and sadly don't have much resale value.
> View attachment 4582667


Clearly you need to purge using the Marie Kondo method.  Just throw all your extension cords onto the bed and keep only the ones that “spark” joy!


----------



## JoeyLouis

I have some brown ones, but they’re plastic and not canvas coated in plastic.


----------



## muchstuff

gettinpurseonal said:


> Clearly you need to purge using the Marie Kondo method.  Just throw all your extension cords onto the bed and keep only the ones that “spark” joy!



Oh if they were mine I'd be cleaning and conditioning like crazy. Then they'd be nicely coiled on their display stand and I'd be sharing mod shots all around.....but DH says they're his workhorse ECs and as such are OK in this condition.


----------



## Murphy47

Ladies I’m afraid I’m in all sorts of trouble. 
I intended to to to my usual HD, but traffic causes me into a small local boutique. 
Can you believe all these? I’m not sure which to get.


----------



## muchstuff

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 4585923
> View attachment 4585924
> 
> Ladies I’m afraid I’m in all sorts of trouble.
> I intended to to to my usual HD, but traffic causes me into a small local boutique.
> Can you believe all these? I’m not sure which to get.


Do my eyes deceive me?  Is that a rare cobalt blue on the bottom shelf?


----------



## Murphy47

muchstuff said:


> Do my eyes deceive me?  Is that a rare cobalt blue on the bottom shelf?



It is and it has me in a fever to acquire it. 
Even though I just bought several holiday cords, do you think I can justify purchasing such a rare cord?


----------



## muchstuff

Murphy47 said:


> It is and it has me in a fever to acquire it.
> Even though I just bought several holiday cords, do you think I can justify purchasing such a rare cord?


I hope you’ve put it in your shopping cart while you’re deciding...I’m surprised no one’s grabbed it yet, it must have just been
put out. HG cords like that don’t show up often, I’d say if you have the funds go for it! Do they do layaway?


----------



## rose60610

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 4585923
> View attachment 4585924
> 
> Ladies I’m afraid I’m in all sorts of trouble.
> I intended to to to my usual HD, but traffic causes me into a small local boutique.
> Can you believe all these? I’m not sure which to get.



Why oh WHY did I have to look at this thread AFTER the stores closed? My dividend checks just got deposited into my account, and I could have purchased a good number of these.  Just as well, this is like "extension cord porn".  If it's too good to be true, it probably is.  This could be a staged scene just to rile the rest of us. .....But I have just the bag to pair up with that little mint green beauty. If I got it I'd be the envy at the 2020 Easter buffet amongst all the other pastel extension cord wearers. Surely NO ONE would have one in mint green. Except ME!  Tomorrow morning first thing I'll have my SA hunt down that EC if it's the last thing he does. Maybe I should make the manager hunt it down as her compensation is contingent on the success of the store, regardless who draws in a nickel. I just can't rest until that beauty is mine. I hope this photo isn't a mirage.


----------



## Murphy47

muchstuff said:


> I hope you’ve put it in your shopping cart while you’re deciding...I’m surprised no one’s grabbed it yet, it must have just been
> put out. HG cords like that don’t show up often, I’d say if you have the funds go for it! Do they do layaway?



I wish. 
Someone else must have known its value as it was gone when I returned. 
Now I HAVE to have it. 
The hunt begins.


----------



## muchstuff

Murphy47 said:


> I wish.
> Someone else must have known its value as it was gone when I returned.
> Now I HAVE to have it.
> The hunt begins.


Been there ...did you ask if they had another hiding in the back somewhere? Unlikely, but stranger things have happened...


----------



## Murphy47

muchstuff said:


> Been there ...did you ask if they had another hiding in the back somewhere? Unlikely, but stranger things have happened...



Of course I asked! I got the “what we have is out” speech. 
Oh well, I’ll keep hunting.


----------



## muchstuff

Murphy47 said:


> Of course I asked! I got the “what we have is out” speech.
> Oh well, I’ll keep hunting.


DH is at the electrical wholesalers as we speak (he gets VIP pricing ). I asked him to take some pics for me but he says they don't allow it...


----------



## rose60610

Murphy47 said:


> Of course I asked! I got the “what we have is out” speech.
> Oh well, I’ll keep hunting.



 I hate the "what we have is out" speech.

That's when you have to bring in the big guns.

A little name dropping, glibly mentioning in passing about the obscene inheritance you received, the "It's a bloody shame I have to go to Dubai tomorrow, they'll probably have one THERE".  Like, um, "I saw one so similar at Taylor Swift's party in Vail, it was just like the one Paris had in her Central Park place. Little did I know Grandma invested in Apple and played options, as luck would have it, I was her favorite! I didn't realize it until her attorney read the will, (sigh).  Oh well, this time tomorrow I'll be in my jammies and slippers en route 18 hours First Class to Dubai. I guess my current collection of 853 extension cords will have to do."

Watch them scurry like squirrels hoarding nuts for a deep freeze.  They'll bring out cords you never knew existed. But strong. Be firm. ID the best of the best and offer 40% of the price. When they hem and haw, remind them they told you "what we have it out", and begin to walk. They'll pretend they'll get fired for meeting you halfway at 50% of the quoted price. Take your time. Watch them sweat. Look at your watch and then say "you know, first you say these basically didn't exist, and all of a sudden they're half price. Obviously I'm being jerked around.  I offered you 40%, and that's probably too much. I'm not paying a dime more. At this point I'd pay full price in Dubai, because I can. I have to go.

Before you know it, they're ringing it up at 38%, including tax, and you go home a happy and savvy extension cord owner. Whether it's #854 or your first, congrats!


----------



## Murphy47

rose60610 said:


> I hate the "what we have is out" speech.
> 
> That's when you have to bring in the big guns.
> 
> A little name dropping, glibly mentioning in passing about the obscene inheritance you received, the "It's a bloody shame I have to go to Dubai tomorrow, they'll probably have one THERE".  Like, um, "I saw one so similar at Taylor Swift's party in Vail, it was just like the one Paris had in her Central Park place. Little did I know Grandma invested in Apple and played options, as luck would have it, I was her favorite! I didn't realize it until her attorney read the will, (sigh).  Oh well, this time tomorrow I'll be in my jammies and slippers en route 18 hours First Class to Dubai. I guess my current collection of 853 extension cords will have to do."
> 
> Watch them scurry like squirrels hoarding nuts for a deep freeze.  They'll bring out cords you never knew existed. But strong. Be firm. ID the best of the best and offer 40% of the price. When they hem and haw, remind them they told you "what we have it out", and begin to walk. They'll pretend they'll get fired for meeting you halfway at 50% of the quoted price. Take your time. Watch them sweat. Look at your watch and then say "you know, first you say these basically didn't exist, and all of a sudden they're half price. Obviously I'm being jerked around.  I offered you 40%, and that's probably too much. I'm not paying a dime more. At this point I'd pay full price in Dubai, because I can. I have to go.
> 
> Before you know it, they're ringing it up at 38%, including tax, and you go home a happy and savvy extension cord owner. Whether it's #854 or your first, congrats!



This is an EXCELLENT strategy!! I will try this.


----------



## reginaPhalange

I know this is for extension cords but I couldn’t find the small extension goods thread - I picked up this beauty so I can travel the world ✈️
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I’m also looking to get some luggage tags stamped in different countries to wrap up the cords on my items I’m traveling with! I’m assuming that’s what everyone else uses luggage tags for, right?


----------



## Murphy47

reginaPhalange said:


> I know this is for extension cords but I couldn’t find the small extension goods thread - I picked up this beauty so I can travel the world [emoji574]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4591572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m also looking to get some luggage tags stamped in different countries to wrap up the cords on my items I’m traveling with! I’m assuming that’s what everyone else uses luggage tags for, right?



Love it! 
Some SA  are better at hot stamping others. I had to go through 3 before the stamp wasn’t crooked.


----------



## gillianna

reginaPhalange said:


> I know this is for extension cords but I couldn’t find the small extension goods thread - I picked up this beauty so I can travel the world ✈️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4591572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m also looking to get some luggage tags stamped in different countries to wrap up the cords on my items I’m traveling with! I’m assuming that’s what everyone else uses luggage tags for, right?



What a great idea.


----------



## gillianna

rose60610 said:


> Why oh WHY did I have to look at this thread AFTER the stores closed? My dividend checks just got deposited into my account, and I could have purchased a good number of these.  Just as well, this is like "extension cord porn".  If it's too good to be true, it probably is.  This could be a staged scene just to rile the rest of us. .....But I have just the bag to pair up with that little mint green beauty. If I got it I'd be the envy at the 2020 Easter buffet amongst all the other pastel extension cord wearers. Surely NO ONE would have one in mint green. Except ME!  Tomorrow morning first thing I'll have my SA hunt down that EC if it's the last thing he does. Maybe I should make the manager hunt it down as her compensation is contingent on the success of the store, regardless who draws in a nickel. I just can't rest until that beauty is mine. I hope this photo isn't a mirage.




The impossible has happened.  I am very good friends with many LV managers and some of them discreetly send me pictures of VIP and hard to find items that are no longer in production.  I mentioned in a casual conversation how I was searching for a mint green extension cord and not even 5 minutes later I received this photo. 

One tiny LV store has the monopoly on mint green cords.  They don’t even put them in the floor or tell people they exist.  My SA was able to snap a quick photo of the cords while distracting the security guard.  They keep them in a climate controlled locked room in the basement with a security guard and cameras guarding the door.  Even the managers have to show proof of why then need to go in the room, but hey a little flirting never hurts.  Notice how the box says DESIGNER in large letters with a red stamp for HG status.  

Text me and I will send you my SA contact number.  Just tell her you are my sister, there is  no way she would deny a family member of mine from getting her hands on this unicorn.  Imagine you Easter party and the envious looks from others as you carry this beauty.  I personally love pastels.


----------



## Murphy47

gillianna said:


> View attachment 4592032
> 
> 
> 
> The impossible has happened.  I am very good friends with many LV managers and some of them discreetly send me pictures of VIP and hard to find items that are no longer in production.  I mentioned in a casual conversation how I was searching for a mint green extension cord and not even 5 minutes later I received this photo.
> 
> One tiny LV store has the monopoly on mint green cords.  They don’t even put them in the floor or tell people they exist.  My SA was able to snap a quick photo of the cords while distracting the security guard.  They keep them in a climate controlled locked room in the basement with a security guard and cameras guarding the door.  Even the managers have to show proof of why then need to go in the room, but hey a little flirting never hurts.  Notice how the box says DESIGNER in large letters with a red stamp for HG status.
> 
> Text me and I will send you my SA contact number.  Just tell her you are my sister, there is  no way she would deny a family member of mine from getting her hands on this unicorn.  Imagine you Easter party and the envious looks from others as you carry this beauty.  I personally love pastels.



These are to die for! You are so lucky.


----------



## rose60610

gillianna said:


> View attachment 4592032
> 
> 
> 
> The impossible has happened.  I am very good friends with many LV managers and some of them discreetly send me pictures of VIP and hard to find items that are no longer in production.  I mentioned in a casual conversation how I was searching for a mint green extension cord and not even 5 minutes later I received this photo.
> 
> One tiny LV store has the monopoly on mint green cords.  They don’t even put them in the floor or tell people they exist.  My SA was able to snap a quick photo of the cords while distracting the security guard.  They keep them in a climate controlled locked room in the basement with a security guard and cameras guarding the door.  Even the managers have to show proof of why then need to go in the room, but hey a little flirting never hurts.  Notice how the box says DESIGNER in large letters with a red stamp for HG status.
> 
> Text me and I will send you my SA contact number.  Just tell her you are my sister, there is  no way she would deny a family member of mine from getting her hands on this unicorn.  Imagine you Easter party and the envious looks from others as you carry this beauty.  I personally love pastels.



You're to be applauded for your James Bond efforts in uncovering these beauties. Somehow you must have obtained a copy of an iris from a member on the Board of Directors to circumvent the biometric eye scanner. Good work! They'll find the body later, but I'm sure he had good life insurance. 

The good news: You've hit the mint green cord jackpot! The bad news: You've hit the mint green cord jackpot! All this while I've been thinking the one mint green cord was a one of a kind, like The Mona Lisa, or Starry Night. Now I see that they crank them out like paint-by-number sets of The Scream! It makes ME want to scream!  No longer would I be guaranteed to be unique. What if the unthinkable happened and someone ELSE was wearing the SAME one at the Easter Buffet? Our photos would be plastered all over the fashion magazines under the "Who Wore it Better" columns. And you KNOW it'd be the first thing on the mind of the other skank who wore it and immediately she'd stage her surroundings with mint ice cream, Whipped Lime Jello Fluff, Pistachio Peeps and suck down Grasshoppers just to give herself an edge. 

Just as well. You've saved me a bundle from plunking down a king's ransom on what turned out to be false hopes. All that undercover work in vain. Oh well,  it's not like Board Members are irreplaceable, hey, things happen. It's not our fault that sometimes people become collateral damage in our pursuit of extension cords. The stakes are high! Onward I go to procure one-of-a-kind cords. If I hear chatter on the Dark Web about a good lead, I'll call you and Jason Bourne to go after it. Between the three of us we'll hunt it down. Depending where it is, it could require several different passports and currencies. My flame thrower is in the shop (it got scuffed from my last extension cord excursion) so could you bring yours?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Rest up everyone because tomorrow’s the day: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 May all of your extension cord dreams come true!


----------



## Murphy47

reginaPhalange said:


> Rest up everyone because tomorrow’s the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4602594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May all of your extension cord dreams come true!



Why thank you! I am gearing up as we speak. 
So many cords..... so little time.


----------



## rose60610

I've been saving up all year for Black Friday weekend and I'm fearful I still haven't saved enough from my Hedge Fund Manager salary and bonuses. I'm thinking of selling one of my kidneys in addition to get the extension cords I REALLY want. Scars heal, right? I could shop online as soon as I woke up from the anesthesia so I don't miss out. I wonder what I could get for a kidney AND a portion of my liver, maybe throw in a lung for good measure. Ultimately my collection will be the envy of all, and that is what matters. I can't stand superficial people who are like "I only buy Epi leather in Indigo".  When a cord speaks to me, I don't care if it's epi, canvas, or ostrich. If beauty is power, then cords rule the world.


----------



## Murphy47

rose60610 said:


> I've been saving up all year for Black Friday weekend and I'm fearful I still haven't saved enough from my Hedge Fund Manager salary and bonuses. I'm thinking of selling one of my kidneys in addition to get the extension cords I REALLY want. Scars heal, right? I could shop online as soon as I woke up from the anesthesia so I don't miss out. I wonder what I could get for a kidney AND a portion of my liver, maybe throw in a lung for good measure. Ultimately my collection will be the envy of all, and that is what matters. I can't stand superficial people who are like "I only buy Epi leather in Indigo".  When a cord speaks to me, I don't care if it's epi, canvas, or ostrich. If beauty is power, then cords rule the world.



This is so true! 
But please don’t sell body parts to fund a cord obsession. 
Eventually you will tire of the cord and will have no more parts to sell.


----------



## rose60610

Thanks for the great advice. I hadn't thought of that, running out of parts. And I would have, too. Of course it wouldn't have occurred to me until I got down to my brain and then I'd have to make a decision. But I don't think anybody would want it or they'd turn into a cord freak too! Every new season always has a must-have cord, like there's aways a must-have toy at Christmas, then things get ugly. Fights break out at stores, competition is fierce, we're forced to go multiple stores just to find one in stock if we're lucky. Then I think of all the people who have no cords at all and my heart breaks for them. I briefly consider parting with some of my cords, then come to my senses and ask myself: "What am I--stupid or something?"


----------



## Murphy47

rose60610 said:


> Thanks for the great advice. I hadn't thought of that, running out of parts. And I would have, too. Of course it wouldn't have occurred to me until I got down to my brain and then I'd have to make a decision. But I don't think anybody would want it or they'd turn into a cord freak too! Every new season always has a must-have cord, like there's aways a must-have toy at Christmas, then things get ugly. Fights break out at stores, competition is fierce, we're forced to go multiple stores just to find one in stock if we're lucky. Then I think of all the people who have no cords at all and my heart breaks for them. I briefly consider parting with some of my cords, then come to my senses and ask myself: "What am I--stupid or something?"



That’s why we have this forum! It helps keep things in perspective. 
I did see some crazy fights on tv and my SA said folks were knocking over racks to get to the holiday cords on Black Friday.


----------



## kbell

OMG - did anyone else see these on IG?!
Want  my CA reserved the pink/gray for me... so blessed... she had the blue & black/black too.


----------



## muchstuff

kbell said:


> OMG - did anyone else see these on IG?!
> Want  my CA reserved the pink/gray for me... so blessed... she had the blue & black/black too.
> View attachment 4619724


That black/black though


----------



## Murphy47

muchstuff said:


> That black/black though



I think I have to have the orange.  It’s next season or nothing for me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> That black/black though


The black/ black combo would go perfectly with my almost black floor.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Murphy47 said:


> This is so true!
> But please don’t sell body parts to fund a cord obsession.
> Eventually you will tire of the cord and will have no more parts to sell.


----------



## Sunshine mama

kbell said:


> OMG - did anyone else see these on IG?!
> Want  my CA reserved the pink/gray for me... so blessed... she had the blue & black/black too.
> View attachment 4619724


I have been getting bored with the current designs of cords.  But wow these are great! Still I can't commit.  What if they come out with better color combinations?


----------



## kbell

Sunshine mama said:


> I have been getting bored with the current designs of cords.  But wow these are great! Still I can't commit.  What if they come out with better color combinations?



I know right???!  1st world problems...


----------



## taho

Love these from Powrui


----------



## muchstuff

Pre-Christmas gift from DH, love the low profile plug .


----------



## kbell

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4619922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-Christmas gift from DH, love the low profile plug .



What a wonderful DH you have! Such great taste too!


----------



## muchstuff

kbell said:


> What a wonderful DH you have! Such great taste too!


Nothing flashy colour wise but a great style!


----------



## gelbergirl

All my extensions cords are purchased at reputable dealers.  For the sake of safety.


----------



## Murphy47

kbell said:


> What a wonderful DH you have! Such great taste too!



My Hubbie also gave me an early “teaser” gift. 
I think it will compliment many decorating schemes.


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4619922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-Christmas gift from DH, love the low profile plug .


A new twist on the classic! I love this style.


----------



## Sunshine mama

gelbergirl said:


> All my extensions cords are purchased at reputable dealers.  For the sake of safety.


Otherwise one must have them authenticated!


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4619922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-Christmas gift from DH, love the low profile plug .


Oooooh bilingual packaging 
Is it made in France? ZOMG your DH was so lucky to find that, I’ve only seen the MIU ones lately.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Oooooh bilingual packaging
> Is it made in France? ZOMG your DH was so lucky to find that, I’ve only seen the MIU ones lately.


Sadly no, it's made in China. The parts were probably cut in France and shipped for final assembly...


----------



## rose60610

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4619922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-Christmas gift from DH, love the low profile plug .



Nothing beats a classic! Who doesn't have a few of these stand-bys waiting in the wings to spring into action to save the day? Unlike the fancy ones in post # 1234 (really? "1234"? wow! I think it's a sign, of what I don't know...) which are just overwhelming, these classic beauties will stand the test of time, like a Mono Speedy, a Chanel Classic Flap, a Steinway piano, a Radio Flyer little red wagon, a Weber grill, or a good ol' Coca Cola. Can never go wrong!


----------



## muchstuff

Murphy47 said:


> My Hubbie also gave me an early “teaser” gift.
> I think it will compliment many decorating schemes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4620214


Gasp... is that... MAUVE?


----------



## muchstuff

Sunshine mama said:


> A new twist on the classic! I love this style.


Love the little triangular plug, it looks so cute in the wall .


----------



## muchstuff

rose60610 said:


> Nothing beats a classic! Who doesn't have a few of these stand-bys waiting in the wings to spring into action to save the day? Unlike the fancy ones in post # 1234 (really? "1234"? wow! I think it's a sign, of what I don't know...) which are just overwhelming, these classic beauties will stand the test of time, like a Mono Speedy, a Chanel Classic Flap, a Steinway piano, a Radio Flyer little red wagon, a Weber grill, or a good ol' Coca Cola. Can never go wrong!


I do love a good Steinway...


----------



## rose60610

gelbergirl said:


> All my extensions cords are purchased at reputable dealers.  For the sake of safety.



Considering the times we live in, that is very wise. You also have to be mindful of the "Super Fakes" that are out there. So here's what I do. I put a little escrow money down, just to have some skin in the game. Then I go through AncestryDNA just to verify that it's legit. Like a Jerry Springer Paternity test. Nothing but the best! If it's the real deal, I pony up the remainder of the cash. If not, well, better safe than sorry. I don't want any imposters in my collection to sully my extension cord reputation. If I got duped I don't think my bowling team buddies would ever let me live it down. I'd be owing them shots of bathtub moonshine forever ( AKA the elixir that tricks you into wearing bowling shoes...never mind my double digit bowling average.)


----------



## Sunshine mama

V0N1B2 said:


> Oooooh bilingual packaging
> Is it made in France? ZOMG your DH was so lucky to find that, I’ve only seen the MIU ones lately.


I know right?
These days, I don't even bother looking if it's not made in France! 
They all say it's the same material and workmanship, but still!


----------



## Murphy47

muchstuff said:


> Gasp... is that... MAUVE?



Yes. Yes it is. 
My holy grail color! Not sure where he found it but it’s a perfect addition to my collection.


----------



## rose60610

muchstuff said:


> I do love a good Steinway...



Yes, and who doesn't? And the best thing about Steinways--you can wrap LOTS of extension cords around their legs. THAT'S why they're so revered, the second reason is the sound they make.


----------



## Sunshine mama

rose60610 said:


> Yes, and who doesn't? And the best thing about Steinways--you can wrap LOTS of extension cords around their legs. THAT'S why they're so revered, the second reason is the sound they make.


Hmmmm. Good to know.  I didn't know people still cared about the sounds. I thought the S. pianos were purchased only for wrapping the extension cords!


----------



## rose60610

Sunshine mama said:


> Hmmmm. Good to know.  I didn't know people still cared about the sounds. I thought the S. pianos were purchased only for wrapping the extension cords!



Steinway was founded March 5, 1853, as everyone knows. They were famous for the sounds they produced, and rightly so. In 1882 Thomas Edison helped establish the Edison Electric Illuminating Company of New York. People had to have some time to become accustomed to this new fangled technology.  When they got around to liking flipping a switch versus lighting gas lamps and candles and burning down their houses, you KNOW they started to demand what we've come to know as EXTENSION CORDS.  Because, golly gee, there weren't that many outlets in times of yore. Sooooooooooo..........what came to the rescue?????..............wait for it..................YOU know it and I know it...............YES!!!!!!........our beloved extension cords!!!  Twenty nine years of impeccable Steinway sound established Steinway as the natural foundation for most future patents for extension cords. 

Of course, EC's initially came in blah-lack (just like the Model T), but as time went on, they morphed into the beauties that grace our homes today. Zoning ordinances demanding many outlets were put into place due to the demand of durable goods (they really meant to say EXTENSION CORDS (shhh) ) so........here we ARE!   Hence, here comes full circle of Steinway pianos and EC's (DUH! How does anyone NOT see the connection????) Natural sound vs Electricity.  Obviously, Steinway piano legs became conduits to the ostentatious displays of extension cords.  If this isn't in every Fourth Graders repertoire of essential life facts, then it's high time for all school districts to revise their curricula. 

You know, sometimes it's exhausting trying to re-educate peoples' understanding of the true symbolism of EC's. They think EC's exist just to accessorize a room.   NO!!  They exist to remind us all of the times in where there was NO electricity and people had to rely on their family and friends for communication.  Thanks to EC's and Thomas Edison, we can ignore those we find annoying ("oh, I'd love to, but I have a painful scaly rash all over my body--like, who knew scallops are a shellfish? SORRY!!!" )


----------



## muchstuff

Murphy47 said:


> Yes. Yes it is.
> My holy grail color! Not sure where he found it but it’s a perfect addition to my collection.


----------



## ultravisitor

Does anybody know of any extension cord charms to go with my new beauty?


----------



## kbell

ultravisitor said:


> Does anybody know of any extension cord charms to go with my new beauty?


Oh it’s so beautiful!


----------



## Murphy47

ultravisitor said:


> Does anybody know of any extension cord charms to go with my new beauty?



I think almost anything would go with such a stylish power strip. 
I am envious.


----------



## rose60610

ultravisitor said:


> Does anybody know of any extension cord charms to go with my new beauty?



GASP!!!  The only "charms" worthy of this stunner would be if you went to Harry Winston and got some diamond tennis bracelets to adorn this beauty. I'd also put her on a mink pedestal. Congrats!


----------



## chowlover2

ultravisitor said:


> Does anybody know of any extension cord charms to go with my new beaut


The Holy Grail of all extension cord owners!


----------



## LVADIKManNiUi

ultravisitor said:


> Does anybody know of any extension cord charms to go with my new beauty?




Too pretty ❤️❤️❤️❤️
i need this beauty in my life


----------



## mrs.JC

.


----------



## mrs.JC

ultravisitor said:


> Does anybody know of any extension cord charms to go with my new beauty?



Does it come in reverse???


----------



## littleblackbag

I need a new extension cord, can anybody recommend one for everyday use, that I don't need to worry about in all kinds of weather? TIA


----------



## Sunshine mama

ultravisitor said:


> Does anybody know of any extension cord charms to go with my new beauty?


Don't worry!
Lv monogram is a neutral. It goes with everything!


----------



## Sunshine mama

littleblackbag said:


> I need a new extension cord, can anybody recommend one for everyday use, that I don't need to worry about in all kinds of weather? TIA


The above monogram seems like a good choice. PLUS, there's no vachetta to worry about!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ultravisitor said:


> Does anybody know of any extension cord charms to go with my new beauty?


UMMMM....
where  d.i.d. you get this PLEASE?


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrs.JC said:


> Does it come in reverse???


----------



## Sunshine mama

rose60610 said:


> Steinway was founded March 5, 1853, as everyone knows. They were famous for the sounds they produced, and rightly so. In 1882 Thomas Edison helped establish the Edison Electric Illuminating Company of New York. People had to have some time to become accustomed to this new fangled technology.  When they got around to liking flipping a switch versus lighting gas lamps and candles and burning down their houses, you KNOW they started to demand what we've come to know as EXTENSION CORDS.  Because, golly gee, there weren't that many outlets in times of yore. Sooooooooooo..........what came to the rescue?????..............wait for it..................YOU know it and I know it...............YES!!!!!!........our beloved extension cords!!!  Twenty nine years of impeccable Steinway sound established Steinway as the natural foundation for most future patents for extension cords.
> 
> Of course, EC's initially came in blah-lack (just like the Model T), but as time went on, they morphed into the beauties that grace our homes today. Zoning ordinances demanding many outlets were put into place due to the demand of durable goods (they really meant to say EXTENSION CORDS (shhh) ) so........here we ARE!   Hence, here comes full circle of Steinway pianos and EC's (DUH! How does anyone NOT see the connection????) Natural sound vs Electricity.  Obviously, Steinway piano legs became conduits to the ostentatious displays of extension cords.  If this isn't in every Fourth Graders repertoire of essential life facts, then it's high time for all school districts to revise their curricula.
> 
> You know, sometimes it's exhausting trying to re-educate peoples' understanding of the true symbolism of EC's. They think EC's exist just to accessorize a room.   NO!!  They exist to remind us all of the times in where there was NO electricity and people had to rely on their family and friends for communication.  Thanks to EC's and Thomas Edison, we can ignore those we find annoying ("oh, I'd love to, but I have a painful scaly rash all over my body--like, who knew scallops are a shellfish? SORRY!!!" )


I bow down to you, Ye who knows the history of electricity, Steinways, and ECs!!!
Thank you for re-educating me on the basics of all of the above!!!
I must now get a Steinway to wrap with my precious ECs!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

littleblackbag said:


> I need a new extension cord, can anybody recommend one for everyday use, that I don't need to worry about in all kinds of weather? TIA



What is your price range? If you invest in the ones with “H” or “LV” or “CC” on them, and you take good care of them, you might be able to hang on to them and resell them for a profit. The only problem is most resellers take 50%, and eBay seems to be full of scammers these days.


----------



## rose60610

Does anyone have the new 2020 spring line up? I hope they finally come out with some unique ideas and not re-hash the same ol' safety yellow styles.  I have outlets that look like they've been bombed by Big Bird.  They were cool 40 years ago, now they just remind me of desperate old botoxed and spray tanned "IT girls" who still want to believe they're hot while drinking Bartles and Jaymes wine coolers in their poofy hairstyles and hugely shoulder padded blazers. Lordy, I hope things have changed.  

Now I've heard of this new-fangled technology...what is it called??...something like "wireless"?? I dunno. Sounds sketchy to me.  Give me an old fashioned electricity run appliance or tool you can use anywhere thanks to EXTENSION CORDS. I mean, when you have to dismember a body with a skill saw so it fits into a weighted box to dispose of it into the deepest part of a lake (DON'T get all judgmental on me now, I'm asking for a friend), are you really going to trust this "wireless" mumbo-jumbo to come through? Yeah, right.  Now that my stock portfolio has tripled and then some, I want to operate my power tools in high designer style, like at the end of my driveway, so I can show off to all my neighbors that "I've arrived".  So I NEED some designer EC's with street cred.  I'll check in with LV and Gucci. If they don't come through, I'll check with Bottega Veneta. I could go for a  intrecciato woven leather cord. I'll bet nobody else on my block has one.


----------



## muchstuff

rose60610 said:


> Does anyone have the new 2020 spring line up? I hope they finally come out with some unique ideas and not re-hash the same ol' safety yellow styles.  I have outlets that look like they've been bombed by Big Bird.  They were cool 40 years ago, now they just remind me of desperate old botoxed and spray tanned "IT girls" who still want to believe they're hot while drinking Bartles and Jaymes wine coolers in their poofy hairstyles and hugely shoulder padded blazers. Lordy, I hope things have changed.
> 
> Now I've heard of this new-fangled technology...what is it called??...something like "wireless"?? I dunno. Sounds sketchy to me.  Give me an old fashioned electricity run appliance or tool you can use anywhere thanks to EXTENSION CORDS. I mean, when you have to dismember a body with a skill saw so it fits into a weighted box to dispose of it into the deepest part of a lake (DON'T get all judgmental on me now, I'm asking for a friend), are you really going to trust this "wireless" mumbo-jumbo to come through? Yeah, right.  Now that my stock portfolio has tripled and then some, I want to operate my power tools in high designer style, like at the end of my driveway, so I can show off to all my neighbors that "I've arrived".  So I NEED some designer EC's with street cred.  I'll check in with LV and Gucci. If they don't come through, I'll check with Bottega Veneta. I could go for a  intrecciato woven leather cord. I'll bet nobody else on my block has one.


OMG a BV would be fab!


----------



## chowlover2

rose60610 said:


> Does anyone have the new 2020 spring line up? I hope they finally come out with some unique ideas and not re-hash the same ol' safety yellow styles.  I have outlets that look like they've been bombed by Big Bird.  They were cool 40 years ago, now they just remind me of desperate old botoxed and spray tanned "IT girls" who still want to believe they're hot while drinking Bartles and Jaymes wine coolers in their poofy hairstyles and hugely shoulder padded blazers. Lordy, I hope things have changed.
> I haven’t thought of Bartles & James since high school!
> Now I've heard of this new-fangled technology...what is it called??...something like "wireless"?? I dunno. Sounds sketchy to me.  Give me an old fashioned electricity run appliance or tool you can use anywhere thanks to EXTENSION CORDS. I mean, when you have to dismember a body with a skill saw so it fits into a weighted box to dispose of it into the deepest part of a lake (DON'T get all judgmental on me now, I'm asking for a friend), are you really going to trust this "wireless" mumbo-jumbo to come through? Yeah, right.  Now that my stock portfolio has tripled and then some, I want to operate my power tools in high designer style, like at the end of my driveway, so I can show off to all my neighbors that "I've arrived".  So I NEED some designer EC's with street cred.  I'll check in with LV and Gucci. If they don't come through, I'll check with Bottega Veneta. I could go for a  intrecciato woven leather cord. I'll bet nobody else on my block has one.


----------



## Four Tails

I’m wizzing myself laughing at this thread.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Four Tails said:


> I’m wizzing myself laughing at this thread.


I know. 
I know!
I know!!!


----------



## Murphy47

rose60610 said:


> Does anyone have the new 2020 spring line up? I hope they finally come out with some unique ideas and not re-hash the same ol' safety yellow styles.  I have outlets that look like they've been bombed by Big Bird.  They were cool 40 years ago, now they just remind me of desperate old botoxed and spray tanned "IT girls" who still want to believe they're hot while drinking Bartles and Jaymes wine coolers in their poofy hairstyles and hugely shoulder padded blazers. Lordy, I hope things have changed.
> 
> Now I've heard of this new-fangled technology...what is it called??...something like "wireless"?? I dunno. Sounds sketchy to me.  Give me an old fashioned electricity run appliance or tool you can use anywhere thanks to EXTENSION CORDS. I mean, when you have to dismember a body with a skill saw so it fits into a weighted box to dispose of it into the deepest part of a lake (DON'T get all judgmental on me now, I'm asking for a friend), are you really going to trust this "wireless" mumbo-jumbo to come through? Yeah, right.  Now that my stock portfolio has tripled and then some, I want to operate my power tools in high designer style, like at the end of my driveway, so I can show off to all my neighbors that "I've arrived".  So I NEED some designer EC's with street cred.  I'll check in with LV and Gucci. If they don't come through, I'll check with Bottega Veneta. I could go for a  intrecciato woven leather cord. I'll bet nobody else on my block has one.



The key to disposal is contractor grade Hefty bags. So I heard.


----------



## Everlv

I just found out I’m expecting and was wondering what would be the best extension cord for someone with a newborn?


----------



## rose60610

Everlv said:


> I just found out I’m expecting and was wondering what would be the best extension cord for someone with a newborn?



Congratulations!  How exciting!  I suggest a mobile full of multi-colored dangling EC's suspended above the baby's crib. Your precious baby will be dazzled for hours.


----------



## MooMooVT

Everlv said:


> I just found out I’m expecting and was wondering what would be the best extension cord for someone with a newborn?


You're going to be a busy mommy who needs to multi-task. I'm going to suggest something versatile like an indoor-outdoor for when you get caught out in those bad weather days. And you'll most certainly want to look for one with a power strip to give you enough energy to get through the day. 

Personally I prefer the extra USB outlets so I really get all the power and protection me and the little ones need on a daily basis. It's a cold, cruel world out there and you don't want to be caught short featured on the most important thing you're carrying (baby aside). 

Next, you're going to want to consider color. Are you having a boy or a girl? Or you can go with a gender-neutral white - but you don't want to worry about the dreaded color transfer. Black is a classic and will go with everything. 

But ultimately, it's going to come down to the cord that makes your heart sing. You'll know it when you see it. Good luck choosing and post pics of options (maybe even a poll) if you have trouble deciding. It's never an easy decision. The baby's early years could be jeopardized if you pick the wrong cord.


----------



## rose60610

[/QUOTE by MooMooVT]But ultimately, it's going to come down to the cord that makes your heart sing. You'll know it when you see it. Good luck choosing and post pics of options (maybe even a poll) if you have trouble deciding. It's never an easy decision. *The baby's early years could be jeopardized if you pick the wrong cord.* [/QUOTE]

No pressure!

I recommend you contact BuyBuyBaby and ask about the best-seller Extension Cords for moms with newborns. Their registry will have that info immediately available.  If you're concerned about the warning posed by MooMooVT, do some tracking research on the kids that those best-selling cords went to and see how they turned out (you'll feel like a stalker but the stakes are high). Get the cord that the kids who ended up in Ivy League schools had. I'd say THAT'S your answer.   Or you can just get an adorable mobile with multi-colored dangling extension cords.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Everlv said:


> I just found out I’m expecting and was wondering what would be the best extension cord for someone with a newborn?


Congrats!!!!!
Maybe look for the kind that emits very minimal electromagnetic radiation?
They might be hard to find,  so try to keep the ECs away from you and the baby.
Some ECs are really cute and very tempting to have(especially the super expensive premium designer ones made for children) , but since these actually carry a current, one can never be too careful.
There are lots of research materials out there that say ELF electromagnetic field is especially bad for expecting moms and newborns.


----------



## Murphy47

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats!!!!!
> Maybe look for the kind that emits very minimal electromagnetic radiation?
> They might be hard to find,  so try to keep the ECs away from you and the baby.
> Some ECs are really cute and very tempting to have(especially the super expensive premium designer ones made for children) , but since these actually carry a current, one can never be too careful.
> There are lots of research materials out there that say ELF electromagnetic field is especially bad for expecting moms and newborns.



I can’t agree with this more. 
One can never be to careful as a mom these days. The world of full of folks who will happily tell you how you’re doing it wrong. 
I would check Parents magazine for the most up to date cords and power strips.


----------



## Chagall

Hi, I am just checking in with the extension cord community. I was wondering how you are handling the new situation we are all in. To not be able to browse the cord section in Home Depot or the hardware stores without masks and social distancing. What a pain. Although there are so many serious issues, my enthusiasm for cords has not wained in the least! I am very careful not to disclose this fact to anyone, which is why I have popped back in here. I knew my fellow cord enthusiasts would understand. My cord collection is frankly boring me to tears and I need a new one. We just have to hang in there and know that this too shall pass. Soon we will be able to purchase the cord of our dreams with complete freedom and joy. Wishing everyone all the best. Patience.


----------



## Ludmilla

Chagall said:


> Hi, I am just checking in with the extension cord community. I was wondering how you are handling the new situation we are all in. To not be able to browse the cord section in Home Depot or the hardware stores without masks and social distancing. What a pain. Although there are so many serious issues, my enthusiasm for cords has not wained in the least! I am very careful not to disclose this fact to anyone, which is why I have popped back in here. I knew my fellow cord enthusiasts would understand. My cord collection is frankly boring me to tears and I need a new one. We just have to hang in there and know that this too shall pass. Soon we will be able to purchase the cord of our dreams with complete freedom and joy. Wishing everyone all the best. Patience.


I know what you are talking about. Sigh. I desperately try to find a cute cord that matches my mask. But, can you imagine the side eyes I get when I talk about this with my friends?!


----------



## mrs.JC

Should I get the PM, MM or the GM????  I'm 5'2" but my plugs are normal size.... PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## rose60610

When the going gets tough, the tough get EC inspiration. I took some of my thinnest extension cords (the non-designer ones, obviously), wove them together, and made some face masks out of them. That way, for the few occasions I go out, I can still feel like I'm in the EC game.  Browsing in Home Depot isn't quite the same but, thankfully, due to its Extension Cord aisle, it's categorized as "essential store" status to be open for business. However, they do count and control the number of customers allowed in our local HD at a time. Luckily my DIY EC masks hide my impatience when I have to wait my turn in line. Once in the store I sprint to the EC aisle to check out new stock. Alas, same ol' same ol'.  I'm not wasting my time attempting to make the ultimate homemade sour dough bread, I'm doing my part to repurpose ECs into other products, like face masks and exercise equipment. That way there will be a resurgence and new demand for ECs, forcing EC manufacturers to renew stockpiles. You're welcome.


----------



## rose60610

mrs.JC said:


> Should I get the PM, MM or the GM????  I'm 5'2" but my plugs are normal size.... PLEASE HELP!!



Genuine EC enthusiasts get all of them. You never want to be caught off guard for that special occasion. Word to the wise--never lend them to anyone else or you'll never get them back.


----------



## Chagall

I couldn’t take it anymore. The other day I put on my mask and gloves and headed to the hardware store. I told everyone I was going food shopping.


----------



## reginaPhalange

mrs.JC said:


> Should I get the PM, MM or the GM????  I'm 5'2" but my plugs are normal size.... PLEASE HELP!!


I’m 5’4” and went with the MM. The GM was too big and the PM was too small, but the MM was just right.


----------



## Chagall

Ludmilla said:


> I know what you are talking about. Sigh. I desperately try to find a cute cord that matches my mask. But, can you imagine the side eyes I get when I talk about this with my friends?!


Oh please don’t try to share with others outside our community of cord enthusiasts. They don’t understand. They are simply uninformed when it comes to the joys of cord ownership. We here all get it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Chagall and @Ludmilla I hear you two!
What I try to do is to "shop" my own collection and try to mix and match the cords for the right look.


----------



## Chagall

Sunshine mama said:


> @Chagall and @Ludmilla I hear you two!
> What I try to do is to "shop" my own collection and try to mix and match the cords for the right look.


Very wise advice but after four months of shopping my own collection and mixing and matching (I can’t tell you how many countless hours I have spent doing this) I feel a new cord is needed to spruce up the rest.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> Very wise advice but after four months of shopping my own collection and mixing and matching (I can’t tell you how many countless hours I have spent doing this) I feel a new cord is needed to spruce up the rest.


Yasssss!!!!
There's nothing like taking a new cord out of the dust bag, and out of the box, and the new smell!
And the designers are killing it with the FW2020 collection!!! For some,  you may have to preorder! It's easy really.  Just walk up to the Home Depot customer service and pre-order!
Good luck finding your dream cord!


----------



## Chagall

Sunshine mama said:


> Yasssss!!!!
> There's nothing like taking a new cord out of the dust bag, and out of the box, and the new smell!
> And the designers are killing it with the FW2020 collection!!! For some,  you may have to preorder! It's easy really.  Just walk up to the Home Depot customer service and pre-order!
> Good luck finding your dream cord!


Ah that smell of vinyl covered wiring. It can’t be beat or duplicated. It’s been months.


----------



## gillianna

It has been hard to convince my husband that extension cords are well worth the high price.  Especially the limited edition ones, unique colors or vintage and impossible to find.  

Due to sheltering in place at home I have realized there is no need to hide or save my designer extension cords.  I have decided to make them a focal point of my minimalistic home.  I have been decluttering my closets and had no problem letting go of many designer purses and clothing.   But the extension cords were causing me too much anxiety in even th thought of selling one.  

I have decided to take them out of the closet and display them proudly in my house.   If others are jealous or think I am bragging about my special collection, let them be.  I can walk in a room and admire their beauty.  As with art one can stand in different places and your extension cord will take on a new meaning.  I find it very relaxing to look at my extension cords.  The stress of the day just melts away.


----------



## Sunshine mama

gillianna said:


> It has been hard to convince my husband that extension cords are well worth the high price.  Especially the limited edition ones, unique colors or vintage and impossible to find.
> 
> Due to sheltering in place at home I have realized there is no need to hide or save my designer extension cords.  I have decided to make them a focal point of my minimalistic home.  I have been decluttering my closets and had no problem letting go of many designer purses and clothing.   But the extension cords were causing me too much anxiety in even th thought of selling one.
> 
> I have decided to take them out of the closet and display them proudly in my house.   If others are jealous or think I am bragging about my special collection, let them be.  I can walk in a room and admire their beauty.  As with art one can stand in different places and your extension cord will take on a new meaning.  I find it very relaxing to look at my extension cords.  The stress of the day just melts away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787131
> View attachment 4787131
> View attachment 4787132
> View attachment 4787133


Awwww thank you for sharing your lovely collection! And yeah,  I can see why people would get jealous of your cords! 
They look really expensive!$$$$
I especially love the 2nd one, as it looks like it's suspended in air!


----------



## reginaPhalange

gillianna said:


> It has been hard to convince my husband that extension cords are well worth the high price.  Especially the limited edition ones, unique colors or vintage and impossible to find.
> 
> Due to sheltering in place at home I have realized there is no need to hide or save my designer extension cords.  I have decided to make them a focal point of my minimalistic home.  I have been decluttering my closets and had no problem letting go of many designer purses and clothing.   But the extension cords were causing me too much anxiety in even th thought of selling one.
> 
> I have decided to take them out of the closet and display them proudly in my house.   If others are jealous or think I am bragging about my special collection, let them be.  I can walk in a room and admire their beauty.  As with art one can stand in different places and your extension cord will take on a new meaning.  I find it very relaxing to look at my extension cords.  The stress of the day just melts away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787131
> View attachment 4787131
> View attachment 4787132
> View attachment 4787133


I really love the last one, whose the artist? Such a stunning collection.


----------



## alf13

Did anyone’s extension cord arrive without the little plastic protective doodad on the prongs? I’m worried the extension cord I got is someone else’s return.


----------



## Sunshine mama

alf13 said:


> Did anyone’s extension cord arrive without the little plastic protective doodad on the prongs? I’m worried the extension cord I got is someone else’s return.


If it's perfect otherwise and you love it, then you should keep it.
There's no guarantee that you will get a cord with plastic if you exchange it.


----------



## rose60610

gillianna said:


> It has been hard to convince my husband that extension cords are well worth the high price.  Especially the limited edition ones, unique colors or vintage and impossible to find.
> 
> Due to sheltering in place at home I have realized there is no need to hide or save my designer extension cords.  I have decided to make them a focal point of my minimalistic home.  I have been decluttering my closets and had no problem letting go of many designer purses and clothing.   But the extension cords were causing me too much anxiety in even th thought of selling one.
> 
> I have decided to take them out of the closet and display them proudly in my house.   If others are jealous or think I am bragging about my special collection, let them be.  I can walk in a room and admire their beauty.  As with art one can stand in different places and your extension cord will take on a new meaning.  I find it very relaxing to look at my extension cords.  The stress of the day just melts away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787131
> View attachment 4787131
> View attachment 4787132
> View attachment 4787133



It must be nice to live in such a lovely home, it's like a museum! I yearn for a room, or a wing, dedicated to ECs. One can dream...


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Ludmilla said:


> I know what you are talking about. Sigh. I desperately try to find a cute cord that matches my mask. But, can you imagine the side eyes I get when I talk about this with my friends?!



And that is why you come here, gentle friend.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> I know what you are talking about. Sigh. I desperately try to find a cute cord that matches my mask. But, can you imagine the side eyes I get when I talk about this with my friends?!


It happens in the family too. I can only talk about it with one DD at  a time,  depending on their mood.


----------



## Ludmilla

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> And that is why you come here, gentle friend.





Sunshine mama said:


> It happens in the family too. I can only talk about it with one DD at  a time,  depending on their mood.


It is so great that we have each other here to support us and our love for EC. I am already feeling better now.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Resurrecting this thread.
I have been missing out! I just found this awesome pink and yellow cord that will work perfectly with the BTP Neverfull! It's pricey since it's a designer piece,  but well worth the price for being connected by the pool side. 
I will now be able to use all my electric appliances by the pool safely with this beautiful extra long cord!


----------



## pukasonqo

Sunshine mama said:


> Resurrecting this thread.
> I have been missing out! I just found this awesome pink and yellow cord that will work perfectly with the BTP Neverfull! It's pricey since it's a designer piece,  but well worth the price for being connected by the pool side.
> I will now be able to use all my electric appliances by the pool safely with this beautiful extra long cord!
> View attachment 5285971
> View attachment 5285972


I actually like it!
Safety first, you’ll also be able to see it clearly if it drops into the pool!


----------



## Sunshine mama

pukasonqo said:


> I actually like it!
> Safety first, you’ll also be able to see it clearly if it drops into the pool!


LOL
I really like it too!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Sunshine mama said:


> I just found this awesome pink and yellow cord that will work perfectly with the BTP Neverfull!



Mama, that is beautiful!

I guess I can take a moment to brag also.

For Christmas, my husband gave me a crazy vintage extension cord. It can be challenging to find old electrical products that are not grounded to use with it, but it's worth the hunt. There are a couple of scuffs and marks, but is otherwise in excellent vintage condition.

We all like to know history of our collections, so I'll tell you. The 2 prong plug was originally called Nema 1-15 when it was invented by Harvey Hubbell II, two-pronged plugs are now known as Type-A plugs. It's always more fun to use our things when we know their fascinating beginnings.

I've styled mine with light and dark brown Nema 1-15s to compliment my Speedy DE.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> I've styled mine with light and dark brown Nema 1-15s to compliment my Speedy DE.


Well, the colors didn't translate well with the photos. Both Nema 1-15s look to be the same color. Too bad you cannot see it the way I do. Trust me, it totally works.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Mama, that is beautiful!
> 
> I guess I can take a moment to brag also.
> 
> For Christmas, my husband gave me a crazy vintage extension cord. It can be challenging to find old electrical products that are not grounded to use with it, but it's worth the hunt. There are a couple of scuffs and marks, but is otherwise in excellent vintage condition.
> 
> We all like to know history of our collections, so I'll tell you. The 2 prong plug was originally called Nema 1-15 when it was invented by Harvey Hubbell II, two-pronged plugs are now known as Type-A plugs. It's always more fun to use our things when we know their fascinating beginnings.
> 
> I've styled mine with light and dark brown Nema 1-15s to compliment my Speedy DE.
> 
> View attachment 5286270
> View attachment 5286271


Oh my!!!
The history of these cords are fascinating! Thank you for sharing. 
The designer was truly a genius obviously!
And your mix of the colors is truly creative! I would not have thought of mixing such bold colors together. But they work. 
I'm just sad that these lovely vintage items don't come in pink and yellow,  as I would have loved to have used them near the water!


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> Resurrecting this thread.
> I have been missing out! I just found this awesome pink and yellow cord that will work perfectly with the BTP Neverfull! It's pricey since it's a designer piece,  but well worth the price for being connected by the pool side.
> I will now be able to use all my electric appliances by the pool safely with this beautiful extra long cord!
> View attachment 5285971
> View attachment 5285972


tPF is just a bunch of enablers!  I just have to get this, but I don't see it on the website.  Did the waitlist get closed?  Do you have a link you can recommend?  I'm desperate!


----------



## LVYorkie

This thread is exactly what I needed today.   Thanks @Sunshine mama for bringing it back!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> tPF is just a bunch of enablers!  I just have to get this, but I don't see it on the website.  Did the waitlist get closed?  Do you have a link you can recommend?  I'm desperate!


I'll try to locate it for you and find a nice SA to take your order if it's possible at all. I think it is a LE!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVYorkie said:


> This thread is exactly what I needed today.   Thanks @Sunshine mama for bringing it back!


You're welcome! I just have to enable everyone,  because if I go down the rabbit hole by buying expensive designer cords, then everyone is going down with me!!


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> I'll try to locate it for you and find a nice SA to take your order if it's possible at all. I think it is a LE!


Thank you so much!  It's so hard to find a good SA nowadays!

Also, @LVYorkie, another thread I'm thoroughly enjoying:





						The Dumbest Reason You Ever Gave For Buying a Bag
					

I'll go first.  "I had to have this bag, because I don't have a bag that the Hermes purse charm I just bought will attach to."  Be honest, you're among friends. Ha HA!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## iamthecutest

I wonder what happened to Fabuleaux.  He made a post at the beginning of the pandemic and then radio silence.


----------



## Sunshine mama

iamthecutest said:


> I wonder what happened to Fabuleaux.  He made a post at the beginning of the pandemic and then radio silence.


I thought the same thing.  I hope he is ok.


----------



## LVYorkie

Also, @LVYorkie, another thread I'm thoroughly enjoying:





						The Dumbest Reason You Ever Gave For Buying a Bag
					

I'll go first.  "I had to have this bag, because I don't have a bag that the Hermes purse charm I just bought will attach to."  Be honest, you're among friends. Ha HA!




					forum.purseblog.com
				



[/QUOTE]

My husband and I just spent the last hour reading this thread out loud and laughing. Great therapy, thank you so much!    And now some great reasons to start looking for my next bag...


----------



## lemondln

English is not my mother language, nor the culture
So what is the relationship between extension cords and LV?


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> English is not my mother language, nor the culture
> So what is the relationship between extension cords and LV?


Hi lemondln!
We are treating the cords as if they are high end designer items.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVYorkie said:


> Also, @LVYorkie, another thread I'm thoroughly enjoying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dumbest Reason You Ever Gave For Buying a Bag
> 
> 
> I'll go first.  "I had to have this bag, because I don't have a bag that the Hermes purse charm I just bought will attach to."  Be honest, you're among friends. Ha HA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com




Oh my goodness,  thanks for sharing this thread! It's so hilarious, yet so true at the same time!


----------



## boyoverboard

I can’t believe I’d never seen this thread before. So funny.


----------



## Chagall

Sunshine mama said:


> Hi lemondln!
> We are treating the cords as if they are high end designer items.


What do you mean ‘treating them’ as if they are high end designer items. They are!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> What do you mean ‘treating them’ as if they are high end designer items. They are!


So sorry. My bad!!!!
A slip of the tongue.


----------



## rose60610

I was all set to buy a red jumbo cord in caviar with SHW. But when the SA got it out of locked closet I saw that one of the stitches didn't align exactly the way it should have  . PLUS, the matching wallet didn't have enough slots for all my Home Depot gift cards . I tell you, the quality has gone down so much that I'm going to switch brands! They just don't make them like they used to. And the price increases!


----------



## Sunshine mama

rose60610 said:


> I was all set to buy a red jumbo cord in caviar with SHW. But when the SA got it out of locked closet I saw that one of the stitches didn't align exactly the way it should have  . PLUS, the matching wallet didn't have enough slots for all my Home Depot gift cards . I tell you, the quality has gone down so much that I'm going to switch brands! They just don't make them like they used to. And the price increases!


You may have to switch the fashion house to Lowes! I think their cords have better craftsmanship!
But it's just my opinion of course. If you still like Home Depot's design aesthetic,  then just wait until you find the one that's to your liking. We're spending so much money,  it should be perfect!


----------



## rose60610

Sunshine mama said:


> You may have to switch the fashion house to Lowes! I think their cords have better craftsmanship!
> But it's just my opinion of course. If you still like Home Depot's design aesthetic,  then just wait until you find the one that's to your liking. We're spending so much money,  it should be perfect!



Your advice is excellent. I'm also keeping my eye on Menard's, you know, "Save Big Money at Menard's"!!  If I'm going to spend $9,500 on a red jumbo caviar cord with SHW it'd better be PERFECT with perfectly aligned stitching, light up twelve blocks worth of lights and have a dimmer switch with timer to boot. That way it can dim a little more each half hour so we can all savor each and every page of all the hardware store catalog cord sections as we lull ourselves to sleep, dreaming about our Holy Grail cords. 

My Holy Grail cord is a white crocodile Himalaya with diamonds at BOTH ends to connect my Vitamix from the kitchen to the patio to make organic soy avocado vanilla chai arugula vodka latte margaritas for special brunch occasions. Of course I lay out orange traffic cones alongside the cord so guests don't trip since the diamond plugs are blinding in the sun. Especially for the guests who've had nine or more of my specialty margaritas. Going that extra mile is what makes me a renowned hostess.


----------



## Sunshine mama

rose60610 said:


> organic soy avocado vanilla chai arugula vodka latte margaritas


The whole post made me LOL, but  your specialty drink is something else!!
And I think using orange cones is an excellent idea around our beautuful cords! 
Safety first! I mean we wouldn't want to hurt our cords....I mean our guests.


----------



## Mariapia

iamthecutest said:


> I wonder what happened to Fabuleaux.  He made a post at the beginning of the pandemic and then radio silence.





Sunshine mama said:


> I thought the same thing.  I hope he is ok.


I hope Fabuleux is fine too.
I always enjoyed reading his posts and I miss him.


----------



## BULL

iamthecutest said:


> I wonder what happened to Fabuleaux.  He made a post at the beginning of the pandemic and then radio silence.


During the elections he decided to have some time off from online spaces. I miss him too. He's like a TPF brother.


----------



## Mariapia

BULL said:


> During the elections he decided to have some time off from online spaces. I miss him too. He's like a TPF brother.


Thank you, BULL, for giving us some news.  You are right, he is like a TPF brother.


----------



## LLa

BULL said:


> During the elections he decided to have some time off from online spaces. I miss him too. He's like a TPF brother.


I loved reading his posts. I miss him!


----------



## iamthecutest

BULL said:


> During the elections he decided to have some time off from online spaces. I miss him too. He's like a TPF brother.


Right!?  So blunt but I really appreciated and adored it.


----------



## bagwhore808

A beautiful mess...nothing beats a black on black with a pop of color!  Feast your eyes on this beauty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bagwhore808 said:


> A beautiful mess...nothing beats a black on black with a pop of color!  Feast your eyes on this beauty!
> View attachment 5290703


Also appropriate for the holidays with the green and red bling!!!
Awesome!
My bunch is the boring commoner kind right now. I'm trying to save money,  and I think I'll get some cool ones like yours pre-loved.


----------



## bagwhore808

Sunshine mama said:


> Also appropriate for the holidays with the green and red bling!!!
> Awesome!
> My bunch is the boring commoner kind right now. I'm trying to save money,  and I think I'll get some cool ones like yours pre-loved.
> 
> View attachment 5290754


----------



## leechiyong

My love for minis knows no bounds:


----------



## bagsamplified

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my goodness,  thanks for sharing this thread! It's so hilarious, yet so true at the same time!


I just randomly discovered this thread, and WHOA am I glad i skipped to this post right after the first page    omg LOL 
Well, my extension cord isn't pictured, but it's from Kmart! It's very exciting! My LV loves it! I probably wouldn't put the strap buckle right next to the prong, though..


----------



## bagsamplified

leechiyong said:


> My love for minis knows no bounds:
> View attachment 5313915


bahahaha it totally looks like you can wear these as a necklace... and attach an Earphones Case or Bag Charm as the pendant


----------



## rose60610

leechiyong said:


> My love for minis knows no bounds:
> View attachment 5313915



Wow! Neatly packaged and wrapped, FOUR OF THEM AT ONCE! Brand new and shiny! Cord porn!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> My love for minis knows no bounds:
> View attachment 5313915


Oh my! I've been looking for these to match my mini bags!!!


----------



## rose60610

Luckily there are power strip surge protectors that are perfect for displaying cord collections. Unfortunately there are seldom more than 6 plugs for cords on any given one. Come on! If you're going to pass yourself off as a "surge protector" then you should be able to handle DOZENS of cords on just ONE. I'm sick and tired of the Fire Department telling me that it's a bad idea to load up one outlet with dozens of cords. My electric bills are MY business, and if I want to illuminate a twenty block radius on just ONE outlet then I should be allowed to do it. What does the Fire Department know about style and fashion anyway? Like, hellooooooo, their fire trucks are all red, don't they know OTHER colors exist??? Until they can show me how to make blender cocktails without a designer cord then I suggest they lay off and go find some cats to rescue out of trees. Sheesh!


----------



## Chagall

Since the easing of the pandemic I have been going back to HD. I go every Tuesday and Thursday to visit a particular surge protector, and to chat up the SA’s. One thing that hasn’t changed about the SA’s is their snobbery. To that one SA lurking around the surge protectors, do you think that because you have worked your way up to cord sales that you know more than I do. I haven’t purchased it yet, but ‘wish lists’ exist for a reason. See you Thursday.


----------



## Sibelle

I am getting nostalgic when I see this thread. Has it really been 6 years ?!?

I observed that nowadays they sell extension cords with extra accessory just to double up the price. I am not reallly ok with this. Who needs an extension cord with an extra extension ?!?


----------



## rose60610

I'm going to boycott Gucci cords until they get in line with the Panetone colors for each year. Once they coordinate with Panetone colors, have a Double G at one end and a horse bit at the other, I'M IN!


----------



## jelly-baby

Sibelle said:


> I am getting nostalgic when I see this thread. Has it really been 6 years ?!?
> 
> I observed that nowadays they sell extension cords with extra accessory just to double up the price. I am not reallly ok with this. Who needs an extension cord with an extra extension ?!?



Totally. That additional gold carry handle is really not necessary with the cost of living these days


----------



## bagsamplified

rose60610 said:


> I'm going to boycott Gucci cords until they get in line with the Panetone colors for each year. Once they coordinate with Panetone colors, have a Double G at one end and a horse bit at the other, I'M IN!


Agreed! Extension cord designers should know these can double up as belts and bag straps! Sheesh ..


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Off topic, please forgive.

At a Starbucks and look at this mess! No one is using an extension cord, but the complete lack of thought for design, placement, coordination, and general messiness of the situation is so upsetting.

And I am sitting right next to it all. What a rough way to start my morning.

Anyone around here ever hear of color coordination? Please!


----------



## rose60610

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Off topic, please forgive.
> 
> At a Starbucks and look at this mess! No one is using an extension cord, but the complete lack of thought for design, placement, coordination, and general messiness of the situation is so upsetting.
> 
> And I am sitting right next to it all. What a rough way to start my morning.
> 
> Anyone around here ever hear of color coordination? Please!
> 
> View attachment 5634684



Ugh! Sorry you were subjected to this visual nightmare! The Board of Directors of Starbucks should act on this immediately! And shareholders must hold them accountable! There's no excuse for lack of color coordination and design. For the cost of six caramel soy lattes and two fudge brownies they could retrofit thousands of Starbucks stores throughout North America. I hope they do, and do it quick! Until then, I suggest wearing extra dark sunglasses to lessen the horrific impact of clashing colors. Did someone say "fudge brownies"  ?


----------



## Sunshine mama

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Off topic, please forgive.
> 
> At a Starbucks and look at this mess! No one is using an extension cord, but the complete lack of thought for design, placement, coordination, and general messiness of the situation is so upsetting.
> 
> And I am sitting right next to it all. What a rough way to start my morning.
> 
> Anyone around here ever hear of color coordination? Please!
> 
> View attachment 5634684


I can't believe this nonsense!!
The nerve!!
Someone needs to call the extension cord coordinator!!! ASAP


----------



## rose60610

I was about to go into a Starbucks today, but after reading about the horror @MidlifeFashionPrincess went through, I couldn't do it. Until SB does something about design and color coordination, I'm getting my caffeine fix elsewhere. And taking my designer Extension Cords WITH me, thank you very much!


----------



## Grande Latte

The last time I was at Starbucks using my MacAir, the plugs were the ones on the floor. My power cord just barely made my laptop sit on the desk. I had a large file to download, so I quickly finished my job and my drink and ran away! Hahaha.


----------



## rose60610

It's imperative to have the right EC when downloading large files. You can't leave those jobs to chance or we'd might as well bring on the Apocalypse. And thanks to Starbucks you're playing with fire by simply hoping one's cords will work. I heard Louis Vuitton is in collaboration with Alexander McQueen and Hermes to create cords for this very task. They'll be monogrammed orange cords with skull prongs. But we got to keep this hush-hush for now so they can make sure the counterfeiters won't be flooding the market with fakes. There will be knock offs soon enough at Target. But you won't be able to use gift cards on them.


----------



## Sunshine mama

rose60610 said:


> It's imperative to have the right EC when downloading large files. You can't leave those jobs to chance or we'd might as well bring on the Apocalypse. And thanks to Starbucks you're playing with fire by simply hoping one's cords will work. I heard Louis Vuitton is in collaboration with Alexander McQueen and Hermes to create cords for this very task. They'll be monogrammed orange cords with skull prongs. But we got to keep this hush-hush for now so they can make sure the counterfeiters won't be flooding the market with fakes. There will be knock offs soon enough at Target. But you won't be able to use gift cards on them.


I can't wait for the release! Any intel on the release date?
Any info on the lengths of the ECs?


----------



## bagsamplified

rose60610 said:


> It's imperative to have the right EC when downloading large files. You can't leave those jobs to chance or we'd might as well bring on the Apocalypse. And thanks to Starbucks you're playing with fire by simply hoping one's cords will work. I heard Louis Vuitton is in collaboration with Alexander McQueen and Hermes to create cords for this very task. They'll be monogrammed orange cords with skull prongs. But we got to keep this hush-hush for now so they can make sure the counterfeiters won't be flooding the market with fakes. There will be knock offs soon enough at Target. But you won't be able to use gift cards on them.


I want a Starbucks Pumpkin Spice version of this collab cord!


----------



## rose60610

Home Depot, Menard's, and other hardware stores will open at midnight for the worldwide launch of this long awaited collaboration cord. Don't tell anyone, but it will be retractable. This means it will conform to any length you need it for, (up to 30 feet) and it won't leave the slacked portion on the floor. Unless, of course, you want to show off (and who doesn't??) and coil the slacked part around your neck like a snood. A functional EC and clothing accessory all wrapped up into one. That's the power of collaboration! There will be holiday and seasonal versions including Pumpkin Spice, Peppermint, Orange Dreamsicle, and Mocha. As expected, the amount of vachetta and number of skulls will vary with the seasonal versions. For the die-hard traditionalists the cords will have vachetta trimmed with glossy box calf, and gold skull charms. This might be a little too flashy for some. There's nothing wrong with a run of the mill bright yellow EC, either. It still puts you "in the club"  .


----------

